# Dirt/Street in Hannover



## der stimp (13. April 2009)

Ich dacht ich eröffne mal einen "Verabredungs Thread" für Hannover (speziell Eilenriede). 
So kann jeder der fahren will hier laut geben und andere sich anschliessen. 
Mit mehreren dirten macht einfach mehr spass. 

Wenn heut wer Zeit und Lust hat, ich starte gleich und werd so gegen 13.30 in der Eilenriede sein. 


Grüazi


----------



## Icebreaker84 (13. April 2009)

So ein Mist. War heut morgen in der Eilenriede.
Allerdings auch nur mit nem Crossbike.
Werde mir demnächst das Cube Attention.
Dann kanns auch ein bissle ruppger werden. 
Würde mich gern anschließen, da ich noch Leute zum fahren suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (13. April 2009)

hi, 
knapp verpasst heute, was... 

morgen (also dienstag) sind wir wieder mit ein paar mehr leuten in der eilenriede. 
wollten dann gegen 11.30 da aufschlagen.

kommt noch wer von den üblichen verdächtigen mit?
tweety, uwe?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (13. April 2009)

Kann wenn nur abends (Studium), und nein ich bin nicht nur am feiern.
Diese Woche wirds enge, schaue auch noch nach nem guten Händler in der Nähe der Cubes vertickt. Denke ab nächste Woche kann ich einsteigen.
Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so lang?


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2009)

atb am aegi hat auf jeden fall cube im programm. 
wie meinst das, wo wir lang fahren? - wo wir fahren oder wie man da hin kommt?
wo lang, hängt davon ab bei wem wir uns treffen zum losfahren. meist aber am maschsee lang, 
bei der waldorfschule dann rein, über die hildesheimer rüber und dann ist man ja schon da.

und mit abends fahren bekommen wir sicher auch noch unter einen hut.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (13. April 2009)

Meinte wolang. Zur Eilenriede oder Maschsee finde ich wohl noch
ATB war ich, werde ich wohl auch kaufen, leider nimmt der das alte Bike ab. Bin Mittwoch in Hameln Fun Corner. Wenn es da kein super Angebot gibt, behalte ich mein Cross als Ersatzbike.


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2009)

??? warum leider? freu dich doch wenn atb dein rad in zahlung nimmt.

achja, mi. sind wir ab 13.30 spätestens 14h in der eilenriede 

und fr. erst eilenriede und später dann nach misburg zur bmx bahn.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (14. April 2009)

Ne ATB nimmt das altze eben net
Evtl. schaff ich es Fr.


----------



## der stimp (17. April 2009)

moin,
wetter sagt "feucht bis nass und echt nicht nett" 
wenns bis nachher nicht besser wird, bleib ich heut daheim.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (19. April 2009)

So, habe nun mein Acid
Ich sags einfach nochmal. Hab nur 590â¬ gelÃ¶hnt...
War heute kurz in der Eilenriede, da ich mich in der Eilenriede so gar net auskenne erst recht wenn es um MTB Strecken, war das ein hoffnugsloses Unterfangen.
WÃ¤re super wenn man sich mal treffen kÃ¶nnte. 
Sofern ihr nix dagegen habt wenn ein Greenhorn dabei ist...
Ice
PS: Habe Zeit: 
MO: ab 12 Uhr; DI; ab 17-18Uhr;MI ab 1830-19Uhr;DO-SO ganztags.
Arbeitstechnisch kann aber immer was dazwischenkommen, sind so mein groben Zeiten


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2009)

hi, 
ist ja kuhl mit dem cube. hast das 08 oder 09 bekommen? 
das mit der zeit bekommen wir auch schon hin. morgen wollte ich mal aussetzen aber do. hört sich doch nach nem masterplan an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (19. April 2009)

09er Modell.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (20. April 2009)

Do könnt ich ab 13-1330 in der Eileriede oder wo auch immer sein.


----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2009)

Wollte mich auch mal hier endlich melden!
Morgen geht es wieder in den dreister, wer ist noch dabei??


----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2009)

Komme morgen nach den Deister ritt noch in die eilenriede! wer ist noch da??


----------



## Iceman969 (25. April 2009)

Komme vielleicht nach meiner Frühschicht mal rum, also am Nachmittag!!!  Schonmal viel Spaß im Deister...


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2009)

och tweet, komm doch lieber noch ne runde zur glocksee. 
treff mich um 12 mit lars dort und george wollte, gaub ich, später auch noch dahin. 
wenn du ums verrecken in die eilenriede willst, ticker mich mal an, wenn ihr nach dem deister im zug sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2009)

George kommt mit in den Deister,neue strecke an schauen und dann einwenig rocken und dann wieder in die eilenriede, danach zu Glocke! werden so um 15-16uhr in der Eilen sein.


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2009)

hm, werd ich dann vielleicht auch noch in der eilenriede vorbeischauen.
sag bescheid wenn ihr im deister los düst.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2009)

Alle wider gut zu hause angekommen??


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2009)

tweet du alter pünktchenschänder. 
kommst morgen mit? wollte kurz zur glocksee, paar runden drehen, edde einsammeln und dann in die eilenriede.


----------



## tweetygogo (27. April 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet du alter pünktchenschänder.
> kommst morgen mit? wollte kurz zur glocksee, paar runden drehen, edde einsammeln und dann in die eilenriede.



Muss doch immer arbeiten!
Dienstag oder mitwoch in Deister bauen
Möchte noch einer mit??


----------



## tweetygogo (28. April 2009)

He bin 17 uhr an der Glocke!


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2009)

hi, 
ich werd später noch nachkommen. 
um 15h ist erstmal der küchengeräteumzug von lars dran und danach kann an dreckhügel gedacht werden.


----------



## tweetygogo (29. April 2009)

Na heute keiner am Fahren? Also das mit der neuen Deisterstrecke ist schon geil!
Wer kommt den noch Freitag mit zum Bauen?


----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2009)

Kommt heute noch einer mit in die eilenriede??


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2009)

bin heut schon verplant. wollte aber mich aber morgen mit christian treffen.
nachher erstmal neuen bremszug holen und die neue avid ans rad basteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2009)

he mario schau mal== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/183701

Morgen sind wir alle im Deister,, Hoffe du kommst mit?


----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2009)

He kaufe dir deine Gabel für 70,- sofort ab Mario!? dann kommst du den Rahmen immer näher!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2009)

Alle wieder da???

Schau doch mal rein!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/110078

http://www.youtube.com/user/drachen2


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Mai 2009)

Am 17,05,09 um 11 uhr Treffen wir uns alle am Bahnhof unterm Schwanz, und Starten dann zum Autofreien Sonntag durch!! 

Wer kommt noch alles mit??


----------



## der stimp (11. Mai 2009)

bin ich ja auf jeden fall mit dabei. 
ich bring dann mal meine canon ixus (aps) kamera mit. vorher mal sammelaktion machen das wir batterien und filme holen können, 
dann geb ich die kamera auch so für die eilenriede, glocksee frei.


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2009)

He schaut mal REIN==== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/185956/cat/500


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Mai 2009)

He Habe hier mein neues mega BMX, schaut mal=== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/354966


----------



## der stimp (14. Mai 2009)

ist deine gabel heut noch angekommen?

wer kommt morgen noch mit nach misburg zur bmx bahn?

erstmal treffen in der eilenriede, da ein bissel hüpfen und dann zur bmx bahn...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. Mai 2009)

moin ihr nasen  scheiss wetter heute dreh durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

welch räudiges wetter heuer...
ich denk es ist ein guter schlechter tag um das radi mal zu zerlegen und wieder richtig sauber zu machen. 
vielleicht später mal beim tweety einfallen und seinen schrauberkeller belästigen


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

hehe, ... damals haben unsere Jungs auch net im Graben gelegen und geheult das es regnet ... auf auf, zum fröhlichen Schlammcatchen 

hey Tweet, muss nich uffe Kloppe???

und Mario, Früstück bei uns???


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

hey, damals wurden unsere jungs aber auch nicht gefragt ob sie bei dem spiel mitmachen wollen oder nicht... 
aber den tweet heute belästigen ist doch auch ne klasse idee


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Nicht belästigen, beschmutzen

Bin ab 15uhr wider für jeden da!

Kommt doch rum und macht mich nass


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

noja, klingt doch nach ner lustitschen Round to Gewölbe mach mich schmutzig Orgie *LOL*







Time please ...


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Na dann muss ich ja heute anbauen wa

Mario wann kommst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

okidoki, ich starte dann um 15h bei mir. 
bring nen sixpack bier und kekse mit und für den tweet ne brause 
wer ist noch bei der heutigen tweety-schändung dabei?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Bier und Kekse - verpersion is ja nüscht dagegen 

Meld mich gleich hinter dem Zonenkind an, das gelbe Vögelchen zu schänden ...

@Mario - mit welchem Hüpfer kommst du rum, würde mir gern das Feltins+Coruba ausborgen, sofern es machbar ist, mein Scott Apache geht mal gar net ...


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab denn da was wo man einen strom bums sich holen kann das ist doch geil! wer möchte mal


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

ok, dann wird tweet mit elektroschock geschändet. wenn er das so will dann soll er das so haben! 

wollt mit muschi kommen, weil an der noch was gebastelt werden soll. 
felt kannst aber gern haben.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ... felt kannst aber gern haben.


 
Cool, danke ... ich spendier das


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Mach mein Strom stuhl schon mal an


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

He schaut mal!==== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Oder das hier! das ist MEGA SCH....... === [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXfXXOOdQlw"]YouTube - biken im deister 09[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

So mache nun ne biege bis dann


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He schaut mal!==== YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009


 

Absolute der Hamer, die Mucke auch aber der Typ geht mal echt ab ... kein vergleichbares Video bisher gesehen


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist echt geil! machen wir sonntag auch


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2009)

Ein Cartoon über Tweety:


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Hey Schappi Schnappi, geh weiter dein CC quälen und futter net soviel, sonst passt de net mehr in deinen Strampler rein ... und bevor du jetzt mit Blablablub kommst ... fahr erstmal da wo wir fahren, danach kannst du dir das Recht raus nehmen, Cartoons über andere zu verbreiten.


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

kann man mit nem cc-rad auch backflip(en)?
frontflip sollte problemlos klappen... (heisst dann, face to ground brake, glaub ich) 
also schappi, wir wollen action sehn!


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Mai 2009)

dann wollen wir am sonntag mal trainieren 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbZgebR7vaw&NR=1"]YouTube - ryan-guettler's perfect double-backflip[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

shice, youtube mal wieder down ...


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Schappi hat doch Hannover verbot
Aber ich weis ja wie er ( die ) Fahren ==== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=886bnDW_SaU"]YouTube - Biker sturz[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Yeah, wie geil is das denn, voll vorn Double ... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor *schnief*


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur sprung festklopfen, aber viel schlimmer ist....

ohne HELM der idiot


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Yop, die Spinner fahren auch im Deister rum, voll zum Kotzen ...

@RidingWebster

Was für ne Farbe hat dein P3 und was haste für Parts dran?


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur "face to ground brake"


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Mai 2009)

@[email protected]:
ein gelbes, mit Hayes mx2, singeltrack, usw....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Mai 2009)

moin moin.wetter jut heute eventuell bock auf eilenriede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2009)

Heute nicht ! aber morgen in der Stadt, und wenn pipi von oben dann ab in die Yard!


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2009)

moin, 
wetter ist supi aber ich hab noch nen ganzen haufen zeug zu erledigen, der die woche über liegen geblieben ist. 
sag mal, wo hast den das bild mit den 2 schrägen vöglen aufgetan? ist ja mal krass...


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2009)

Hey, das sind die masters des Pimpens


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Mai 2009)

weiss nich war`n mit mal da  die sind eigentlich ganz nett kann sie dir ja mal vorstellen  der eine is sogar mein personal mechaniker


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2009)

ja, mach das mal. wenn die leute nett sind ist das ja ok. 
mechaniker? kann ja nur der linke vogel sein, der da grad so unschuldig dreinschaut und auf seine schändung im (werkstatt)keller wartet...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Mai 2009)

ich glaub der steht auf stromschläge?!?


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2009)

neee, glaub ich nicht wirklich. gestern jedenfalls hat er sich mächtig geziert als micha und ich... 
oha, ich schweife ab. 
also, deine hr bremse ist doch toll geworden oder?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Mai 2009)

jup micha ist deister alles testen.


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2009)

diese elustre spezies ist mir neulich im wald begegnet. 
es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um eine bedrohte bikerart die überwiegend in höheren gefilden anzutreffen ist. 
sollte man ihnen in den tiefebenen begenen, so sind sie bitte mit einem gerstensaft und etwas knabberkram zu füttern. 
fahrradgetrickse auf bodenhöhe ist unbedingt zu vermeiden um sie nicht unnötig zu irritieren!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Mai 2009)

wie geil ist das denn!! 
nicht das er irgendwo ausgebrochen ist und jetzt vermisst wird.
ob die bikeart giftig ist? bischen durch sieht die spezies schon aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2009)

Und wer ist das=== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMT2uGsdwxA&feature=PlayList&p=9F3512C8CF5EDAE0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3"]YouTube - Spongebob Schwammkopf - Taubes NÃ¼sschen[/ame]


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Mai 2009)

moin jungs.

morgen biken  freu mich schon tierisch!!!

nun aber erstmal bike fertig machen. bis später.


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2009)

ist das ein vorschauvideo von schappi und der dreister crew?
man munkelt das die im spätsommer eine dvd rausbringen wollen "best of - face to ground"
AAABER - alles nur gerüchte und hörensagen!!!

oder meinst du etwa...?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ist das ein vorschauvideo von schappi und der dreister crew?
> man munkelt das die im spätsommer eine dvd rausbringen wollen "best of - face to ground"
> AAABER - alles nur gerüchte und hörensagen!!!
> 
> oder meinst du etwa...?!?




Kann sein! aber das soll doch heißen, bin zu alt und mache liebe mit den Förster


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2009)

Aber lass sie mal!! sind ja nicht alle so ******* wie ein paar, die meinen sie sind die besten.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Mai 2009)

moin, moin 
wir sind sowieso "die besten"


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Mai 2009)

Bin um 10,30uhr bei tomas nur was abholen, treffen wir uns da?? fahre dan gleich wieder da loss!

Diana


----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Mai 2009)

ok.warten vorm tor


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Mai 2009)

Alles klarrrrrr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Mai 2009)

muss ich schützer usw. mit nehem fahren wir danach noch in die eilenriede?


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Mai 2009)

Kannst auch so Fahren! Fahren noch zum nord ost Bad zu den Rampen!


----------



## der stimp (17. Mai 2009)

nord ost bad?!? oah, da kann man doch mal gar nicht fahren. oder haben die da jetzt noch mehr hingestellt?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2009)

wuaa, ... was war gestern anner Glocke los? *grml*


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2009)

kurz könnte man sagen, das wer nicht darauf klar gekommen ist das jemand an einem regnerischen tag, 
sich entlschiesst nicht zu fahren und stattdessen ein paar bier trinkt. 
seine für ihn logische konsequenz war dann einfach mal zuzuschlagen. 
traurig nur das besagte person selber ständig am kiffen ist und dann fährt...


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2009)

jeder fährt wann, wo und wie es ihm passt, der Rest macht keinen Sinn - so ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. Mai 2009)

Mir Feld nichts ein zu den Tag gestern!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Mai 2009)

ist euch gestern was aufgefallen?? Schappi hat sich dran gehalten an sein Hannover verbot!
Oder er wahr Alls Frau verkleidet


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Mai 2009)

mir fällt was ein , könnt ja mal raten was


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2009)

mir fällt als positives ein sehr schöner one-hander von chrischie ein...
(würd wenns ok ist, gern ein bild davon hochladen)

war bis auf den ziemlich asozialen absturz einer gewissen person eigentlich ein klasse tag; 
auch wenn das wetter nicht immer so ganz mitgespielt hatte.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> mir fällt was ein , könnt ja mal raten was


 
Beikääään?


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2009)

bik´n und buddl´n is so much fun...


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Mai 2009)

biken  und tricksen

achja, ich muss ab donnerstag auf hund aufpassen, werd dann immer nur so 3std, weg können, um zu biken 

plan ist:
donnerstag mittags:
eilenriede, dann nach hause, mitm hund

abends:
glocke 

freitag abend:
glocke

samstag:
chillen

sonnntag:
kann net mit in deister 
also abends eilenriede und vllt. glocke


was geht bei euch?


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Mai 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> biken  und tricksen
> 
> achja, ich muss ab donnerstag auf hund aufpassen, werd dann immer nur so 3std, weg können, um zu biken
> 
> ...




Das ist ja scheisssssseeeee mit sonntag

Aber donnerstag ist schon ok


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Mai 2009)

ja könnte auch kotzen, habs gerade erfahren 
naja, bleiben die slicks halt drauf  und weiter geht das muntere tricksen


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2009)

morgen bin ich mit lars unterwegs zum fakie üben (chris, da wo wir neulich mit julian waren).
mi. und do. bin ich verplant, fr. ist ab den frühen morgenstnden eilenriede (buddeln und fahren) angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2009)

Mist, bin mal wieda to late ... alle wech *cry*

... nuja, Thomas lebt noch, vorhin mit ihm getellt und dann sehen wir uns dann alle am Miwo so über den ganzen Tag verteilt 

gn8


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2009)

... aja, die Deisterfreundin Schnappi mal wieder *LOL*


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Mai 2009)

moin, moin

komm auch mit in die eilenriede  muss zwar später auf arbeit aber vorher einbischen biiikkkeeen schadet ja nich freu mich auf euch nasen.

schappi langsam wirds lllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllig mit dein comics...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Mai 2009)

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/9706/dsc00006e.jpg


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Mai 2009)

d


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Mai 2009)

Last doch mal Schnapsie, EM ich meinte schnappi in ruhe
Sonst macht er uns noch fertig! angst hab:kotz:


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Mai 2009)

nabend.

ist morgen wer biken von euch? ich würde nach der arbeit noch für 2-3std. in die eilenriede kommen.


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2009)

moin, 
morgen kann ich nciht. muss auf den schlüsselmann warten. bekommen neue türschlösser. 
war heut mit ede noch ab ca. 18.30 in der eilenriede. 
bin die grosse seite am kicker beim sitzbaum gesprungen und den table rechts. komm schon fast bis anfang von dem grossen ast. 
war ein tag der gut getan hat 
ich würd freitag oder samstag gern nach misburg zur bmx bahn. mag noch wer mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch *top*

Was ist mit morgen Mittag?


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2009)

ich glaub das wird nichts. weiss halt noch nicht wann ich die neuen schlüssel bekomme. 
daniel ist auf arbeit und die vermieterin meinte das der schlüsselheini zum mittag hin kommt.


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Mai 2009)

ich kann um 17uhr in der eilenriede sein.

musst du mir zeigen mario, ich raff das gerade net


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2009)

was raffst du grad nicht? die höhere seite von dem kicker (da wo du immer den one hander machst) 
oder die entfernung beim table?


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Mai 2009)

ahh du meinst den, wo ich den transfer springe oder?

was ist nun mit morgen? ansonsten muss ich alleine streeten gehen.


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2009)

jupp, genau den meinte ich. 
da muss ich aber nochmal mit ein wenig mehr speed ran damit ich auch richtig und sauber rüber komme. aber wird schon noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (19. Mai 2009)

richtig 

und ich hab immmer noch keine antwort!!!


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2009)

ah, meintest mich wegen morgen? 
hatte doch weiter oben schon geschrieben das ich eher nicht dabei bin. (bekommen neue türschlösser, weiss nur nicht genau wann)
fest bin ich am freitag wieder in der eilenriede.
micha kommt mich um 10 abholen, sammeln olli ein und dann gehts buddeln und hüpfen...


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Mai 2009)

siehe:


RidingWebster schrieb:


> biken  und tricksen
> 
> achja, ich muss ab donnerstag auf hund aufpassen, werd dann immer nur so 3std, weg können, um zu biken
> 
> ...




 dann sehen wir uns wohl am freitagabend


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

Wort


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Mai 2009)

moin moin
glückwunsch stimp freude ganz gross.
und siehste so schlimm iser doch nicht.
bin stolz of you.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Mai 2009)

Freu mich auch auf freitag.
komm etwas später so gegen 17.00 uhr.


----------



## der stimp (20. Mai 2009)

jupp, der rockt echt ganz gut. 
hatte ede gestern abend auch feststellen müssen. der ist da vorher ja auch nie rüber. 
und am ende hingen wir um halb zehn immer noch am table hüppen...


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Mai 2009)

sehr schön!!! wird ja langsam  immer weiter so


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen bin ich um 12 uhr in der Eilenriede! wer noch???


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Mai 2009)

als erstes kannst du mir zu meinen ersten 
"*FUFANU*"
gratulieren 

bin gegen 13:30 da und dann wie bereits gesagt, 16:00 nach hause und abends zur glocke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

Weicheier ... ich mach euch alle Street, ich kick euch alle Table, ich plan euch alle Double, ich ... ich muss kotzen ...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Man mein Schädel *würg* ... Oettinger Exp. is echt eine Sorte, um sich das Saufen ab zu gewöhnen ... Thomas, da müssen wir mal bei nem Bier drüber reden 

Dann auch noch das Mist Wetter grad, mal Niesel und mal nicht, hoffe das es besser wird und vor allem klarer sonst seh ich schon die Eile weg schwimmen ... na, schaun wa mal


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Mai 2009)

Das Wetter wirt besser
Allso ich fahre hier um 12uhr loss wer holt mich ab?
Und wer ist dann schon da?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Oh wie geil, es ist schon wer wach ... ich turn seit 5Uhr inner Welt rum und weis nix mit mir anzufangen, hab grad die Hecke beschnitten. Da wuchert son komisches Zeug hoch, wie Ranken ... bä

Wieso erst um 12? Familie?


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Mai 2009)

Dann um 11,30uhr
Die anderen liegen noch und machen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Muss ma schaun, ob ich den Thomas schon wach bekomme *hämisch grinst*


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Mai 2009)

Kommt er mit? aber er darf doch nicht mit den Rad fahren!


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Nee, denke net das er da mit hin kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

So, komme in die Eile nach. Hab unseren Oettinger Papst wach bekommen und muss dort in 1h rum sein ... denke wir sehen uns dann in der Eile ... Regenschirm nicht vergessen *fauch*


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Mai 2009)

Schaut mal=== http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5933163#post5933163


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Mai 2009)

hier der link für die beiden norco biker aus der eilenriede:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399815


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

hmm, liest sich ja net unbedingt gut.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand ne Totem über?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Hi, ne du ... event. weis Tweet jemanden, ich kann dir da net helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (21. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand ne Totem über?



Ich weiß wer eine los werden möchte, aber ich habe seine tele nr nicht! Melde mich, wenn ich ihn erreicht habe


----------



## der stimp (22. Mai 2009)

tweet der teile-dealer und wenn nicht tweet, dann der lars...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Sehr gut, danke!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. Mai 2009)

moin, moin

alle in der eilenriede?
komm gleich hinterher gedropt!


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Mai 2009)

Möchte mal gerne Die Fotos aus der Eilenriede haben!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Mai 2009)

Wer kommt nun morgen alles mit in den Deister???

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/110078


----------



## Deleted 130915 (23. Mai 2009)

moin moin,

[email protected] kommt mit bzw.hüpft er dann schon im deister rum.
lg @ all


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2009)

in der eilenriede ist immer was los.
doch seht selbst...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/356234

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/362281


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Mai 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> die eilenriede ist ein sonderbarer ort geworden
> doch seht selbst...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/356234
> ...



Da sind aber noch andere!


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2009)

sorry, wusste nicht das du mich meintest, wegen der eilenriedebilder. 
hab dir mal nen schwung fertig gemacht und per mail geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2009)

Ich auch haben wollen 

... so, bin dann mal ab in den Deister  - Tweet, du pennst einfach zu lange und zu viel *LOL*


----------



## der stimp (24. Mai 2009)

micha, schick mir nochmal deine email adresse per messi. 
viel spass nachher im deister und grüsse an die holde fee.


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Mai 2009)

Kommen so um 16-17 uhr in die Eile!
Hoffe unser Mario ist auch da!?!?!?!?!


----------



## der stimp (24. Mai 2009)

ne, der mario ist heut daheim eingespannt. 
muss mal schauen ob ich später noch mal nach komme; denke aber eher nicht.


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Mai 2009)

Was ist mit dein neuen Rahmen haste ihn schon?


----------



## der stimp (24. Mai 2009)

ne, gibts erst nächste woche. und dann geht das gebastel los 

sag mal, die hr nabe die du noch hast, ist die 32 oder 36 loch?
will mir noch ein 24" hr fertig machen...


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Mai 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ne, gibts erst nächste woche. und dann geht das gebastel los
> 
> sag mal, die hr nabe die du noch hast, ist die 32 oder 36 loch?
> will mir noch ein 24" hr fertig machen...



32 Loch!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Moin uffstään ihr Bikepussys ...

Aja, so Tweet ... da du ja der Meinung bist der Prinz  zu sein dann schau dir diesen Backflip an und lerne ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mugebyUqK6o"]YouTube - Mike's Easy Bike Tricks: Backflip[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. Mai 2009)

Ich mach ihn aber für dich Live!

Ach ja ich habe einen neuen Sprung gestern erfunden=== Kopf Taging, heißt er


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Muss Hecke schneiden, hab nen Brief heute bekommen von der Stadt Hannover, dass die Hecken bei uns zu weit auf die Strasse reichen ... 








... als ich den Typ gefragt hatte, wer sich da beschwert hätte - ich dachte dass das ein paar Spießer von hier gewesen wären - sagte er, dass sich AHA also die Müllmänner beschwert hätten, sie würden sich ihre Autos an den Hecken zerkratzen ... LOL ... ein 30 Tonnen Müllwagen wird von meiner Hecke geschrottet ... nennt mich den AHA Killer


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Mai 2009)

Dann fahr doch mal zum AHA Bomber( Thomas ) und frage ihn mal!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Was soll Mr. Export mir da schon sagen ...  Ich schneide und werde denen aber nen sehr netten Brief zurück senden ...


----------



## der stimp (25. Mai 2009)

du aha-killer du...   
und die armen armen müllautos welche dann so übelst zugerichtet wurden von deiner hecke.

die nummer erinnert mich irgendwie an nen monty python film

du darfst hier erst durch wenn du eine aufgabe erfüllst.
fälle mir die grösste eiche in diesem wald;
mit hilfe dieses heeerings...


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Mai 2009)

Das ist nun unser killerheckennator!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

LOL, ... yeah ich mach die Hecke platt ... 










was liegt heute so an?


----------



## der stimp (25. Mai 2009)

yehaaahh mach uns den heckinator...

bei mir ist heute viecher-tag.
bekomm neue stabschrecken und helf basti (der der freitag morgen noch kurz in der eilenriede war) sein neues terrarium einzurichten.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Ajo, dann wünsch ich euch viel Spass dabei ...


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Nachtrag, wer hat Bock heute zu Grillen? Wenn ja dann einfach rum kommen, so gegen 18-19Uhr ...


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

moin 

geht dann heute keiner von euch biken? das wetter läd doch dazu ein und bevor es wieder schlechter wird...

also mal bitte melden, wer heute fährt!!!

p.s. spring jetzt alle in der eilenriede


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Doch, denke mal, dass Diana nachher noch hin kommt. Mal schaun, wann unsere holde Fee zu Ende genächtigt hat und ihr Haupt, sanft aus dem Kopfkissen erhebt.


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

jut, dann schreibt mir einfach, wann ihr da seid, bzw. wann sie da ist und dann komme ich auch dahin.
werd mal eben tweety anrufen, fragen was der macht.

Edit: Tweety fährt heute nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Oooch, wat hadder denn?


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

keine ahnung, das wetter scheint zu schön zu sein.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Aaaaaaacchtung, .... gleich schlägt Mrs. holde Fee auf ... gerade wird der PC hoch gefahren ... noch 1min. dann schepperts hier, also - fästholtäään *LOL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Mai 2009)

moin moin chaoshärde!!

tweet erreicht?bikääään?wetter geil?


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

tweet fährt heute nicht!!!
ich will!!!
wetter hammer geil!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Mai 2009)

bin noch am überlegen. muss noch bischen hausfrauen konfu machen.wollen wir uns nicht morgen treffen?hab die ganze woche nachtdienst gehabt ist voll viel liegen geblieben.


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

morgen ist net so gut, hab zwar erst um 13:30 schule, aber dafür lange, aber vllt fällt morgen auch aus


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Mai 2009)

das wäre ja cool. hitzefrei


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Mai 2009)

achja juhu juhu hab den double in der eilenriede geschääft


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

heute nun biken oder nicht?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Mai 2009)

Fahre doch noch mal kurz in die eile!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Mai 2009)

so morgen auf jeden eile. wer ist noch am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so morgen auf jeden eile. wer ist noch am start?




Ich nicht!!


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so morgen auf jeden eile. wer ist noch am start?



ich auch net!!!


----------



## der stimp (25. Mai 2009)

holde fee, den sprung über die wogende brandung habt ihr grandios bezungen. 
ein hoch auf euch! welchen double meinst du überhaupt?!  
ne, mal im ernst, bist mit dem hr so richtig rübba? kuhl...

morgen und übermorgen wirds bei mir nichts. kann erst ab do wieder. morgen evtl. späten nachmittag, frühen abend. kann ich aber noch nicht fest versprechen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

den micha geschaipt hat mit den anlieger vorher. macht einfach nur spass das ding. muss zwar noch bischen üben aber wird schon dann schaf ich auch komplet rüber.

ich dachte auch so an späteren nachmittag oli wollt nach der arbeit auch noch rum kommen.naja könnt es ja euch überlegen micha und ich sind auf jeden da!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Wen ich mal wieder da bin kannst du ihn
ist aber schon schön
Gruß an alle, Hey LIEBE euch


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

nachher ist üben angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

achja danke danke an alle


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

wann seid ihr da? berufsschule ist echt ausgefallen  würde dann auch noch kommen und ne runde biken!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Die sind schon da ! glaube ich!?


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

kommst du auch noch rum?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Nein heute nicht!!
Morgen nicht vergessen 15,30 uhr bei mir!

Schau mal, die macht uns noch alle=== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R697id_7-f0&feature=channel"]YouTube - Holde Fee on long Table Eilenriede[/ame]


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

jo bin morgen um 15:30 bei dir.

kannst du diana und micha mal anrufen, ich hab hier eine 0157... nummer, aber da geht keiner ran. die sollen sich mal bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

So so


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

in ner stunde in der eile.hab mittagschlaf gemacht.hab grad angerufen.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Schau mal wer da ist! miss super hüpf


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

alles abgeklärt 

was geht eig. mit mario, hat er seinen neue rahmen schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Glaube noch nicht!!!!!!!!

So muss nun noch was machen! Wie immer im KELLER!
Bis danneeee.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

So, wir düsen in 5min. los ... bis spädder


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Mal wider keiner da? ok dann schreibe ich mir mal selber! Hallo Tweet alles jut bei dir?== ja ja ist alles noch gut nur das Wetter macht mir sorgen!=== wieso?==== Scheint so das es Bald regen geben könnte!=== na ja Arbens ist es doch ok oder?=== ja das ist gut!!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

oh du armer da sind wir wieder snief


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

depressives vögelchen...lass die flügel nich hängen ... alles wird gut wenn nicht mach`mern pflaster drauf


----------



## der stimp (26. Mai 2009)

oi oi, ich glaub so langsam baut der arme tweet geistig ab. 
aber alles wird gut kleiner gelber vogel. ganz bestimm...

hab heute wieder eins von den bikewesen im wald beobachten können. 
bildmaterial ist in kürze an gewohnter stelle einzusehen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

das liegt daran das er zu viel zeit im keller verbringt keine frische luft nur öl staub und zu viele schrauben... ob wir ihnen noch helfen können?


----------



## der stimp (26. Mai 2009)

ob elektroschocks bei der sache dienlich sind?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Ju huuuu alle wieder da
Bin wieder glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2009)

Gute NACHT alle!!!


----------



## der stimp (26. Mai 2009)

tweet, ich komm dann morgen auch um 15.30 zu dir wenns recht ist. 
und dann mit der härde treffen und rock´n roll...


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

ride on ride free


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

good night


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

ich glaub der wird einfach alt, das kellerkindchen 

hmm nicht schlafen, fotos


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

hehe, das sind ca. 270MB in voller Auflösung, wie soll ich dir das senden?


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

es gibt mehrer möglichkeiten 

ich kann dir einen ftp zugang geben, wo du das hochladen kannst oder du schickst es mir direkt, was aber länger dauert.

adde mich erstmal im icq


----------



## der stimp (26. Mai 2009)

genau, mich auch
adde
miiich 
annn


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Mai 2009)

bekommst morgen ein usb stick ist alles zu gross zum verschicken
bis morgen freu mich


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Mai 2009)

hab jetzt schon alles


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


>




Kuscheln mit den Rad, ist echt schön

http://www.romanschreiber.de/index.php?topic=127.0


----------



## Deleted 130915 (27. Mai 2009)

moin moin


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Mai 2009)

Morgen, Tag, Nabend!!
Kommt ihr auch heute noch zu TOM???


----------



## RidingWebster (27. Mai 2009)

ich bin gleich aufen weg zu dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn du da bist sowiso, irgendwen muss man ja mit elektronischen Bauteilen die BW unter Strom setzen *lechz*


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Mai 2009)

Alles ok!! lass 1mal klingeln, wenn du vor der Tür bist!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Mai 2009)

Noch mal, wer kommt nun alles Sonntag in die eile so gegen 17 uhr? wollte Feuerspucken, und mit den Bikes rüber springen!

Also wer mal schöne Fotos von Sich und sein Bike mit Feuer haben möchte sollte Kommen!!


----------



## RidingWebster (28. Mai 2009)

dann sollten wir hagen und nen fotographen bescheid sagen.
vorher dann deister???


EDIT: was ist mit morgen, geht da jemand biken?


----------



## der stimp (28. Mai 2009)

freitag bin ich verplant, sonntag hört sich nach nem masterplan an. 

mitte nächster woche kommt mein neuer rahmen *freu*


----------



## RidingWebster (29. Mai 2009)

sonntag aber vorher deister!!!

EDIT: und montag ist auch FREI!!!


----------



## der stimp (29. Mai 2009)

in den deister komm ich mal mit wenn mein neues radi fertig ist. (muss gestehen das mich der deister nicht so sehr reizt)

wollen wir am montag mal wieder nach misburg zur bmx bahn?
hat noch wer lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Mai 2009)

moin moin

Fahrradplan für we 

Freitag eilenriede 
Samstag k.a
sonntag deister danach eilenriede mit feuer und hagen bescheid sagen zwecks spiegelreflex  

wer noch fragen hat melden.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

*meld*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Mai 2009)

ja [email protected] was haste denn nich verstanden?


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Fahrradplan für we
> 
> ...



Heute komme ich so um 16 uhr in die eile!

Samstag kann ich nicht!

 und Sonntag 10,40 Uhr Deister und dann Eile, Feuer


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

Plonk ... jetzt wird gegrillt ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Mai 2009)

danach bikäään


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Mai 2009)

Biker am liegenden Spieß


----------



## RidingWebster (29. Mai 2009)

moin.

ich komme heute gegen 17uhr in die eilenriede, hoffe dann ist noch wer da.

@mario: wenn man nix neues probiert, kann man auch net sagen, dass es einem nicht reizt. ich selber dachte auch, das macht keine spass, aber mitlerweile ist das nur geil nen berg runter zu fahren  wir werden dich noch überzeugen 

hagen hab ich bescheid gesagt, er wusste noch net, ob er zeit hat. georg ist auch dabei.

misburg, hmm ich weiß net, da kann man noch net soviel machen, weil da schon so 10 - 20 km/h fehlen, um die springen zu können, bis auf die ersten beiden natürlich 


EDIT: brauch noch jemand was von chain???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

Wir fahren gegen 2 hier los in die Eile ...


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Mai 2009)

Bin 16-17 uhr da!!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

wer hat dich gefragt?

Und das eine sag ich dir -> das andere sag ich dir später LOL


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Mai 2009)

@ridingwebster sind da keine sorge du bist nicht allein


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2009)

Damn, is das Leingweilig heut *kotz*


----------



## RidingWebster (30. Mai 2009)

moin.

nun erstmal bike machen, vllt. klappt es ja 
danach fett grillen im garten und saufen, aber net soviel, muss morgen ja fit sein


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2009)

Viel Spass und Gruss vom CrankedGirl *sollst net zu tief ins Glas gucken*


----------



## Deleted 130915 (30. Mai 2009)

moin moin
und alles wieder richtig zusammen schrauben nich das du hinterher nen puci bike hast.


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Mai 2009)

Na hat der OBI Biker alles bekommen??

Jooooo morgen gehts auf und ab im Deister


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2009)

Jo, sind grad wieder da ... wat für´n Einkauf ... jetzt gehts ran ans Pinseln *hehe, psst - crankedGirl muss Zaun streichen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (30. Mai 2009)

juhu juhu halb 11 an der ecke.


----------



## RidingWebster (30. Mai 2009)

jeah!!!

nun noch schrauben... ich weß ja net... naja bis morgen dann 

EDIT: Hagen kommt morgen in die eilenriede  mit cam und ohne schuh


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

moin moin
cool das wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Toll, habt ihr man alle Spass (mit doppel s am Ende) ... ich wurde im Garten angekettet und muss Zäune Lasieren, wie damals Tom Sawyer bei seiner Tante *LOL*

Nunja, wir seh´n uns dann in der Eile *nriede*


----------



## RidingWebster (31. Mai 2009)

moin 

ich wurde verdonnert, mit dem hund zu gehen und so eine std. früher aufzustehen 

dann bis später in der eilenriede,vorher erstmal deister rocken


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

geht mir auch so muss auch gassi gehen einplanen.gruppenzwang.


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

Ja dann bis GLEICH alle


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Toll, nu bekom i a Depri ... wenn ich nach Gera muss knallts da unten ... *Die Messer wetzt*


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

Aber eile Wirt auch mega GEIL heute!! Kommen die 2 Norcos denn nun auch wegen Fotos???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ... mir egal


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

He mal wieder alle ON!!


----------



## RidingWebster (31. Mai 2009)

hagen kommt doch auch vorbei!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja gut!!! mit Foto..........?


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

denk ma scho


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaa liest du auch mal was hier geschrieben wird du verwirrtes vögelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (31. Mai 2009)

das verwirrte vögelchen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

schlimm schlimm wo soll das noch enden


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

Werde heute den GROßEN Sprung Springen und mich TöTeN


----------



## RidingWebster (31. Mai 2009)

ich werd den vorm steinfeld nehmen 

so bin dann mal unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

bis gleich.alle haben leben satt ne ne


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

Euch ALLE


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

tweet kamera mit nehmen ich will dein selbstmord festhalten hier rein stellen und dann tot diskutieren....


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> tweet kamera mit nehmen ich will dein selbstmord festhalten hier rein stellen und dann tot diskutieren....


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Viel Spass und Ride on ihr armen Irren *smile*


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Mai 2009)

fahr gleich los muss nochmal auf die spasskasse und dann verwirrtes vögelchen einfangen hoffentlich ist er handzahm heute naja hab ja leckerli mit.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

Moin moin!

Ich hab ein paar Teile zu verkaufen und stell die einfach mal ganz frech hier rein:

Avid Elixir v+h 203mm inkl. Scheiben und Adapter neu
Rock Shox Domain 318 2009 160mm U-Turn neu
Sram X7 Umwerfer gebraucht
LRS XT Naben + Sun Equalizer 27 Felgen gebraucht
Fox Talas 32 2008 gebraucht
Fox RP23 2008 190mm Einbaulänge gebraucht
Muddy Mary 2,35" 1x TRC, 1x GG beide neu
Truvativ Husselfelt Lenker 31.8mm neu
Truvativ Husselfelt Vorbau 31.8mm neu
Truvativ Husselfelt Kurbel neu
Truvativ Sattelstütze 350mm neu
Selle Italia Sattel weiß neu
Canyon Schraubgriffe weiß neu

Bei Interesse können PM! Ich kann die kleineren Teile z.B. auch mal in den Deister mitbringen.

Samy


----------



## der stimp (31. Mai 2009)

ich schlag mal ganz frech vor das du deinen beitrag ne runde editierst!
hier ist kein marktplatz!
also sei bitte so gut und ändere das!
danke


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich schlag mal ganz frech vor das du deinen beitrag ne runde editierst!
> hier ist kein marktplatz!
> also sei bitte so gut und ändere das!
> danke




Lass ihn doch! wenn er die Sachen für den EK + 5% verkauft mit Garant.... dann möchte ich was haben!!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

Haste die Fotos schon hier???


----------



## der stimp (31. Mai 2009)

nöü nöü nöü, mien kleener jelber vojel, sou aba nu wirchlich nich...
mal im ernst, für sowas gibts den bikemarkt. und ausserdem bekomm ich das brechen, wenn ich schon so ne freche einleitung sehe.
weiss genau dass das mist ist was er macht und kommt dann mit sowas pseudolustigem. 
nein! dieses forum hat einen bikemarkt für sowas!!!

bilder sind grad in arbeit. hab jetzt ein extra album angelegt (neulich in der eilenriede),
da kann man den ganzen alltäglichen eilenriede wahnsinn mitverfolgen.


----------



## RidingWebster (31. Mai 2009)

ich find das gut mit den teilen, so muss ich net stressig in bikemarkt gucken, was ich eh nie mache 

so dann mal füße hoch und chillen , morgen ist ausschlafen angesagt!!!


----------



## der stimp (31. Mai 2009)

so, bilder sind im album "neulich in der eilenriede" hochgeladen. 
die "alten" hab ich auch in das album mit übernommen und werde dann künftig dort weiter über die beikewesen der eilenriede berichten.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

So, fahr jetzt in den Deister ... Schappi suchen *schnüffelschnüffel* 

Bis später in der Eile *nriede*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

Dann kann sie ja die CD mit uns Abholen der hat sie schon fertig!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

Wieder so ein Walltbewohner== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373245


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Juni 2009)

moin.

brauch auch die cd  bin ja auch später in der eilenriede!!! 16 - 17uhr ca.

EDIT: werde wohl vorher mit mario mit zur bmx bahn, mal sehen vllt. schaff ich den nach der steilkurve


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

Habe die CD!!


----------



## der stimp (1. Juni 2009)

kommst mit nach misburg zur bmx bahn?
chrischie und felix sind auch mit dabei. 
mit felix wollte ich mich am hbf treffen und die s-bahn um 14.33 oder 15.03 nehmen. 
dann ein wenig auf der bmx bahn austoben und später nochmal in der eilenriede vorbeischauen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2009)

@stimp: Jetzt bleib mal locker. Ich hab das hier nur reingestellt, weil ich in der Nähe wohne. Das ist für euch ne gute Gelegenheit, Teile anzugucken, bevor ihr sie kauft und die Sachen müssen nicht extra mit der Post verschickt werden. 
Jetzt werd ich euch wieder in Frieden lassen in eurem Thread, wenn trotzdem noch jemand Interesse hat, sagt Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> brauch auch die cd  bin ja auch später in der eilenriede!!! 16 - 17uhr ca.
> 
> EDIT: werde wohl vorher mit mario mit zur bmx bahn, mal sehen vllt. schaff ich den nach der steilkurve




Brauche noch ein DVD Rohling!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> kommst mit nach misburg zur bmx bahn?
> chrischie und felix sind auch mit dabei.
> mit felix wollte ich mich am hbf treffen und die s-bahn um 14.33 oder 15.03 nehmen.
> dann ein wenig auf der bmx bahn austoben und später nochmal in der eilenriede vorbeischauen.



Kann heute nicht!!


----------



## der stimp (1. Juni 2009)

samy, schreib lieber so hier mit, und verabrede dich und fahr mit uns. 
verkaufen kannst du dann ja auch so. 
verkaufssachen in die sig. zu packen find ich gut! 
den bikemarkt boikotiere ich selber, da mir die scheinheiligkeit gegen den zeiger geht. 
5 euro zu zahlen damit alles sicher und so wird, man aber bei der anmeldung ungeprüft alles angeben kann was man will (habs selber ausprobiert) ist NICHT SICHER!

tweet, du weisst gar nicht was du da alles verpasst heute


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. Juni 2009)

komm später vielleicht noch in die eile mit [email protected]


----------



## der stimp (1. Juni 2009)

wolltet ihr heut nicht alle in den deister?
ausser das zonenkind, das muss(te) ja arbeiten. 
wir werden aber nach der bmx bahn wohl auch noch in der eile reinschneien...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. Juni 2009)

[email protected] ist im deister ist aber schon auf rückweg.muss später leider arbeiten:kotz:


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

Hier ist Oli sein Hobel nach nem Waldbrand *LOL*


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Juni 2009)

was soll das denn sein? sieht einfach nur komisch aus! so einen langen hinterbau hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber geil ist die monoschwinge und der federweg


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> was soll das denn sein? sieht einfach nur komisch aus! so einen langen hinterbau hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber geil ist die monoschwinge und der federweg



Bring doch mal Mittwoch dein Trial mit? können das bei Thomas zurecht machen!!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

Noch mal für die neuen HIER ===== http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399963&highlight=hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

Wo seit ihr alle???
Bin so einsam


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Juni 2009)

ich bastel dir gerade ne fotoserie  und mir auch


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ich bastel dir gerade ne fotoserie  und mir auch


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Juni 2009)

hoffe du bist noch ca. 30min on, weil ich dir gerade die bilder hochlade


das ist ja mal ein geiles pic oder 






​


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hoffe du bist noch ca. 30min on, weil ich dir gerade die bilder hochlade
> 
> 
> das ist ja mal ein geiles pic oder
> ...




Und dein PooPoo leuchtet auch mega


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Moin, schau grad die DVD an ...


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

das gibt der aussage "jemandem feuer untern ar*** machen" eine ganz neue bedeutung...


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Sry wegen gestern, musste noch etwas erledigen und bin daher nicht mehr los gekommen. Was liegt heute an?


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

heut nachmittag bin ich in sehnde nen kumpelbesuchen. 
morgen komm ich aber mit zu thomas und ab do. werden wieder dreckhügel gerockt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Ich werd mal schaun, ob der Thomas schon wach ist und dann werd ich nach Gera fahr´n - bin da sehr gespannt drauf *mit hochgezogener Lippe leise knurrt*


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

stinky 05?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Jop


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Komme mit, und dann


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin, schau grad die DVD an ...



Man er kann das aber mit einen fuss schon Gans gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juni 2009)

wo bin ich?


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Morgen!!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wo bin ich?



Hier bei IBC


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juni 2009)

sehen ganz geil aus,meine sind voll verschwommen bis auf die videos die gehen so.


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wo bin ich?





tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen!!



ne, tweet, da hast du aber was missverstanden


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

guten morgen zonies


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juni 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Los, ich brauch nen Bike ... sucht alle mit ... *schnief*


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juni 2009)

soll ich mir ne domain oder ne pike holen???


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Los, ich brauch nen Bike ... sucht alle mit ... *schnief*




OK wir suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> soll ich mir ne domain oder ne pike holen???




Morgen!

Ne PIKE


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> soll ich mir ne domain oder ne pike holen???


 
Pike, wat für ne Frage


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juni 2009)

So ein Quatsch!


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juni 2009)

warum nicht die domain, ich find die gar net so schlecht.


oder...

Marzocchi - 55


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

moa?

das Ansprechverhalten einer Domain, ob 302 oder 318 is nix für Dirt!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Pike pike pike pike pike pike


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juni 2009)

hmm... aber schon blöd, dass die beide keine luftunterstützung haben


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Kommsten den nun mit deinen Trial morgen rum??? können das alles bei tom machen!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Habe ein Geiles R für dich== http://www.akt.de/albumpic30507.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juni 2009)

ist das deine frau oder was?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

hehe, das hätte er gern *LOL* ... sieht aber auch schick aus


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Nein nicht meine! aber Alls Rampe Gans ok


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

... hehe, aso als Rampe zum hüppen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juni 2009)

@tweet daaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee für die feder bau nachher gleich um.


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Teste mal!! aber die ist für dh nichts zu weich, aber teste sie mal.Oder du must die mal testen === http://www.rueggspielplatz.ch/imiges/pipmatzmityanick20071109.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Oder hier, wie der Freireiter ... früh übt sich


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

So werde nun das Wetter genießen gehen!!
Bis dannnnnneeeeee


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juni 2009)

viel spass!!!

werd morgen nciht mit dem trial kommen, weil ich schule habe und das zu stressig ist


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

Ooooookkkkkk!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juni 2009)

tschüss ride on ride free


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Los, ich brauch nen Bike ... sucht alle mit ... *schnief*



was hältst den von so ner rikscha (oder wie auch immer diese biester sich schreiben mögen)?
nach dem ich neulich in der stadt ein tandem fully gesehen hab, denk ich das ne rikscha mit vollfederung auch deistertauglich sein dürfte. 
*downhill-taxi*


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

LOL, wie geile ein DH Taxi


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2009)

So morgen um 15,30uhr bei mir und dan zu Tom!


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juni 2009)

ich werde wohl nachkommen zu thomas, schreib aber nochmal 

dann mal gute nacht


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)

ich bin dann morgen um 15.30 in den geheiligten kellergewölben des gelben vogels. 
mein rahmen wurd heut losgeschickt; sollte morgen oder übermorgen auch ankommen  *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Ihr Weicheier ... ich werd euch mal züchtigen, mit Peitsche und Klebeband ...

Nachtrag: Ich werde euch behandeln, als wäret ihr alle mein Eigentum, meine Sklaven, meine Untergebenen, welche mir den Kadavergehorsam schuldig sind, ihr Tiere ihr, ich mag euch


----------



## der stimp (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Habe soeben das Bike bezahlt, ... nun heist es wieder abwarten ... mal schaun ob es diesmal klappt *bibber*


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Morgen! Tag! Hallo!


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2009)

moin härde


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Schönes Wetter heute! da hauts dich um


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

So, Treppe (naufgang) auch feddig gepinselt ...


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Schön gut super! wann seit ihr bei Tom?


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2009)

oi oi, das kann im suffkopp aber ein abentuerlicher aufstieg werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

^^ und erst der Abstieg *LOL*

@Tweet ... denke mal so gegen 4-5Uhr oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Wir sind so um 16uhr da!!

He SCHAUT EUCH DAS MAL AN!!! DAS IST DER HAMMER ==== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo"]YouTube - KEN BLOCK GYMKHANA TWO THE INFOMERCIAL[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Megageil ... Time 7:10 is ja wohl mal der krönende Abschluss


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Ja ist echt voll mega das V!!


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

das vid kennt man doch  aber ist echt der hammer der typ und der wagen 

EDIT: ist das ein luftdämpfer???
und macht die bilder vllt. mal etwas kleiner, wenn ihr die postet. kann die in er schule nicht ohne scrollen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2009)

nöu, is nen vanilla rc mit öl. druck und zugstufe verstellbar. genau richtig für mario. rumtüfteln und nicht kaputtmachbar


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

was spricht eig. gegen eine 55, die ist ja auch variable im federweg.


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2009)

mz 55 ist doch klasse.
wer sagt da denn was gegen?!?


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

die sagen alle pike oder domain.


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2009)

na wenn dann ne pike. da funzt auch das u-turn gut.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Lol


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

was lol???


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich hier die Antworten so durch liest



> wer sagt da denn was gegen?!?


 


> die sagen alle pike oder domain.


 


> na wenn dann ne pike. da funzt auch das u-turn gut.


 
Einfach nur geil ...​


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

ich brauch ne gabel, wo ich auch noch mit luft arbeiten kann!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

He Hasten den Rahmen nun!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ich brauch ne gabel, wo ich auch noch mit luft arbeiten kann!!!




Hol dir ne PIKE und Pack einen Luftballon rein! dann haste eine mit LUUUUFFFFFTTTTT


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He Hasten den Rahmen nun!?


 
Wir müssen Stimp überreden, dass er den heute mit zu Thomas bringt, dann bauen wir das Bike gleich komplett auf/um


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

werde mir wohl ne pike holen, ist ja echt ne geile gabel 

mario hat doch geschrieben, dass der heute erst losgeschickt worden ist!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Wie was wo Hat er ihn nun oder nicht??? MARRRRIIIIIIOOOOO haste ihn??


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Hö, ich denk er hat ihn schon ... mom, i call him

hmm, geht net ran, aber im icq sagte er, dass er da wäre ...


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2009)

Na mal sehen was er dabei hat!


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

bin um 15:30 bei dir tweety. müssen das mit dem trial mal wann anders machen, hab heute keine lust das mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. Juni 2009)

moin moin,
hol dir ne pike und sei nicht so faul musst positiv denken.tutst doch dein baby was gutes damit.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. Juni 2009)

stimp soll ich fahrrad mit zu tom bringen?ist aber sau dreckig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

nö, isses nich ... glaub dem Zonenkind kein Wort *pff*


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

tweety, bin etwas nach halb bei dir 
ich kann auch nicht anklingeln 
und hast du schwarze farbe oder diana, habt ihr welche?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

ne, leider net


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

ein vögelchen hat mir geschwitzert, dass es farbe hat


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Wo ist das Cheetah
Ich will Bilder sehn!!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juni 2009)

was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-cowan-ds-frame-2008.html

bis auf die max. gabelhöhe geht der ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (4. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-cowan-ds-frame-2008.html
> 
> bis auf die max. gabelhöhe geht der ja



Ist ok, nur zu teuer


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

und das kona bass? ist auch wieder nix halbes und nix ganzes....


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

webster, sind cowan und bass nicht derselbe rahmen?




[email protected] schrieb:


> Wo ist das Cheetah
> Ich will Bilder sehn!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

YEAH ... 

Und Sonntag im Deister wirds die Taufe geben


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Juni 2009)

Die einfachen muss er damit im Deister springen! wenn er die nicht macht darf er nicht nach hause


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

werd heute mal die city nach nem iscg adapter durchmämmen. weil ich im deister sicher nicht ohne kefü fahren werd.
die kette springt auch die ganze zeit durch, sobald man auch nur minimal last gibt. 
tweet, hast du heute vielleicht nochmal kurz zeit dir das anzusehen?


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

dann muss er zu fuß nach hause ausem deister 

nimm einfach noch 2 kettenglieder raus und bring das schaltwerk mehr auf spannung.

wenn nicht, musst du bei atb oder conni's radshop mal schauen, nicht bei keha!!!


EDIT: kennt ihr den banshee wildcard, den nox flux fr oder Rocky Mountain - Slayer Slopestyle


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

wer zu dem spinnerladen khea geht ist selber schuld!!!
nach dem stadtgang (iscg adapter) werd ich das mal mit der kette in angriff nehmen.
*argh* *mist* hab gestern meine übrigen kettenglieder bei thomas liegen lassen.


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

wofür brauchst du die?


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

den iscg adapter? für die kefü...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> wer zu dem spinnerladen khea geht ist selber schuld!!!
> nach dem stadtgang (iscg adapter) werd ich das mal mit der kette in angriff nehmen.
> *argh* *mist* hab gestern meine übrigen kettenglieder bei thomas liegen lassen.



du verwirrst mich, du hast doch geschrieben, dass du die kettenglieder bei thomas gelassen hast. die brauchst du doch aber gar net oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Ne, wofür auch, noch 2-3 Glieder raus und wie du schon sagtest das SW auf Spannung bringen, dann passt das schon, wenn net nen Umwerfer dran montieren als obere Führung.


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

richtig micha  das sollte reichen, vllt. hab ich sogar noch einen umwerfer zu hause. ich schau nachher mal nach.



RidingWebster schrieb:


> EDIT: kennt ihr den banshee wildcard, den nox flux fr oder Rocky Mountain - Slayer Slopestyle


was ist mit den rahmen, kennt ihr die oder habt ihr was drüber gehört?


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

hab jetzt erstmal 38er kettenblatt druff jemacht. 
später vielleicht noch mal ne runde in die eilenriede und mal ne runde probehüpfen 

*edit*
hab grad mit uwe gedrahtet. 
wir fahren gleich kurz in die city und danach auf ein paar runden in die eilenriede. 
kommt noch wer von euch mit?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

@rw

Ne du, kann ich dir leider nix zu sagen. Weiß nur, dass die Banshees sehr "haltbar" sein sollen


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

@stimp: mich stört das vllt. 

ja das hab ich auch von banshee gehört, aber mehr auch net.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Steht eines bei ebay drin, aber ein Scream - wenn des net so teuer wäre hät ich da gern zugeschlagen. 
Eben ne Mail bekommen, meine Kiste geht net vor Montag raus, da er keinen Karton für den versand hat - ich geh jetzt schon am Stock *heul* ...

.. hat jemand nen Tretroller als Überbrückung for me?


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

alter wenn der zeit hat zu schreiben, kann er auch kurz in fahrradladen oder baumarkt und nach einer karton fragen!!! der scheint zu faul zu sein!!!

hatte gerade prüfungsergebnisse kurz sehen können  hab bis jetzt bestanden  ein ergebnis fehlt noch.


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

webster, was stört dich vielleicht?

schreibt hier nicht wild rum, kommt lieber mit in die eilenriede....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Hey, Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung = war doch aba klar das du bestehst


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

das vllt. hatte mich gestört:



der stimp schrieb:


> später vielleicht noch mal ne runde in die eilenriede und mal ne runde probehüpfen



EDIT: Danke micha


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Regnets bei euch net?


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2009)

webster, das vielleicht ist soweben planlos gestrichen worden. 
ich warte nur noch auf uwe und dann gehts los/rund/hüpfig...


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

hehe, dann viel Spass euch allen

Wer ist Uwe? Mit der Alusau in Green?


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

jo das ist uwe.

ja dann wünsche ich euch auch viel spass beim biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. Juni 2009)

na fleissig auf der suche nach nem fully
kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden.schau mal banshee scythe das ist lecker.







der wahn geht weiter.


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

hÃ¶r auf 

die rahmen die in fragen kommen, kosten gleich 1500â¬. will ja eher richtung slopestyle, damit kann man dann auch dh farhen 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/1/7/5/9/_/large/ironhorse7point5.jpg

oder

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1802557/

oder

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/12063_0.jpg

oder

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Nhea5L1JL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. Juni 2009)

der rocky gefällt mir


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Das geht ja mal voll ab ...


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

jo den finde ich auch richtig geil.

ich hab ne gutschrift von chainreaction, brauch ich noch was im wert von 36â¬? helft mir mal!!!

EDIT: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...it-Maxle-360-20mm-Steckachse-2009::13144.html

fÃ¼ rtweety


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Juni 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn iccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Juni 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/189917/cat/45


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

http://www.ridingwebster.de/galerie/


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Nice Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

http://www.ridingwebster.de/galerie/


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Juni 2009)

Geht nicht!!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juni 2009)

geht wohl 

http://www.ridingwebster.de/galerie/


----------



## der stimp (5. Juni 2009)

feine gallerie!

an mein radl kommt doch ne kefü dran. hab heut die halbe kette weggekürzt und das mistdingen ist beim hüppen immer noch runter gesprungen. 
egal, kefü dran und gut ist. 
ansonsten geht die karre ab wie schmitz kätzchen. richtes party mobil...
morgen treff ich mich um 14.30 am bahnhof mit olli und danach gehts ab in die eile(nriede).


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> geht wohl
> 
> http://www.ridingwebster.de/galerie/





 Ist doch gans


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juni 2009)

BESTANDEN!!!

hab die 3 schriftlichen BESTANDEN


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> BESTANDEN!!!
> 
> hab die 3 schriftlichen BESTANDEN



Alles gute ==== http://www.akt.de/albumpic22988.html


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> BESTANDEN!!!
> 
> hab die 3 schriftlichen BESTANDEN



Von mir auch=== http://www.akt.de/albumpic16031.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

Wat für ge*i*le Biester


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

JA JA! das ist schon geil


----------



## der stimp (5. Juni 2009)

@webster


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> @webster



Haste die sachen von UWE schon??


----------



## der stimp (5. Juni 2009)

bremsen hab ich gestern schon bekommen. hinten ist montiert; muss nur noch richtig eingestellt werden. 
für vorne fehlt mir ein adapter (um 160mm is2000 auf pm zu montieren). hab meine alte hayes nine drangemacht.
den iscg adapter bekomm ich heut abend. können wir das morgen einbauen?
und den neuen steuersatz bekomm ich nachher um 14.30 wenn ich mich mit olli treffe.


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

ist doch gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juni 2009)

tweety meine avid kit ist gekommen 
heute morgen um 10uhr, Zitat von meiner freundin: "Der Postman hat geklingelt"

ich brauch dann aber wohl dot 4, tweety du musst dot mitbringen  ich ruf dich aber an, wenn ich das paket zu hause geöffnet habe und weiß, welches do dabei ist.


@all: DANKE


----------



## der stimp (5. Juni 2009)

kommst dann nachher auch noch in die eile?


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juni 2009)

ja muss aber bremse vorher entlüften und wenn ich kein dot4 dabei habe, sonder 5, dann hab ich ein problem. ich müsste dann die bremse komplett entlüften, sprich die ganze alte flüssigkeit raus und neue rein, weil dot 4 und 5 nicht gemischt werden dürfen 


EDIT: ja ich komme auch in die eilenriede


----------



## der stimp (5. Juni 2009)

freu mich wenn du nachher dabei bist,
für das dot drück ich dir beide daumen.


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

Habe doch dot 4 daaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

Wäre das net was für dich RidingWebster?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190230/cat/18


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. Juni 2009)

moin moin

herzlichen glückwunsch.feier schön.
vögelchen hat dot 4 da hab das auch drin bremse zieht wunderbar.ich glaub ist auch dot 4 drin.viel spass beim entlüften ich kenn das theater schon.


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch.feier schön.
> vögelchen hat dot 4 da hab das auch drin bremse zieht wunderbar.ich glaub ist auch dot 4 drin.viel spass beim entlüften ich kenn das theater schon.



Er kommt gleich zu mir in den KELLLLEEEERRRR und dann machen wir==


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juni 2009)

und dann in die eilenriede, wo hier ja auch sein werdet


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich leider nicht, aber ichwerd meinem Männe das Bike leihen ... und wehe der hüppt damit rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

hehe, ne ne - ich kriech es net, da zicktse rum 

Aber sie hat ja Recht, ich bin zu fett für den kleinen Stinker und sonst muss se ja uff de Kloppe loofen, det wolle wa ja net 

Ich liebe dich trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. Juni 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

dirte


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

Keiner da??


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juni 2009)

He leute es ist was neues da!! ==== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/378347


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juni 2009)

hi


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juni 2009)

wo ist eig. Criss eile 2???


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

dörte war schon ne geile sau...
die neue bude ist aber auch hammer und den umbau bereu ich nicht einen meter weit.


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Agentbikes-Orang...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Dirter girl schau mal!!!!


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

die hütte ist ja mal krass. aber folgende aussage im verkauftext gibt mir doch ein zu denken
*krone leicht gerissen an der fenderaufnahme ist aber so klein das man ihn kaum sieht*

tweet - heute wildes hemmungsloses, schmutziges geschraube in deinem keller?
17h hört sich gut an. teile sind alle beisammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> die hütte ist ja mal krass. aber folgende aussage im verkauftext gibt mir doch ein zu denken
> *krone leicht gerissen an der fenderaufnahme ist aber so klein das man ihn kaum sieht*
> 
> tweet - heute wildes hemmungsloses, schmutziges geschraube in deinem keller?
> 17h hört sich gut an. teile sind alle beisammen.



Das ist ja gut!! Mit schlagen und Ölen, ja das wirt mega geil


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juni 2009)

Und wo ist der Rest der Bande??? aufstehen


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

ou diesä väwaichlichte jougänd. nöü nöü nöü, wie soll dat nou wiedä weitagehn?!


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juni 2009)

moin, moin.

scheiß budeln gestern hat mich ganz schön müde gemacht, wenn da sonntag wieder ein loch ist, dreh ich am rad und bau da einen wachturm auf!!!
natürlich wie im osten mit diesen vollautomatischen, beweglichen rohrn


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2009)

Kein Deister morgen für mich, viel Spass euch allen.


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

naja, oder mehrere ominÃ¶se bundenfunde plazieren... 

alternativ machen wir ne firma auf und beantragen beim amt ein paar praktikanten oder 1â¬-jobber die dann die wachtÃ¼rme hÃ¼ten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...



Kommst du morgen auch mit in den Deister??


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

klar sind die zonenkinder mit dabei. 
sind sie doch oder?!?


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

tweety, stell schon mal die limo warm und pack die kekse aus, ich komm dann gleich rum.


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juni 2009)

scheiss wetter!!! fahren aber morgen trotzdem oder???

bin erstmal im keller bremse entlüften  bis später dann.


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

meine bude ist jetzt endlich fertig.
neuen steuersatz von olli bekommen (roarrrrrr....), kefü dran und alles richtig eingestellt.


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2009)

ich bin gleich weg und penn ausserhalb. 
wenn was ist, neuigkeiten bitte auf mein mobiles funkaggregat senden. 
sehen uns dann morgen um 10.15 am bahnhof.


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juni 2009)

gut dann morgen auf jeden in deister, scheiss egal, welches wetter


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> gut dann morgen auf jeden in deister, scheiss egal, welches wetter




????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juni 2009)

will bergab fahren!!!

willste halle oder echt bauen?


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juni 2009)

Bauen in der eile! wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juni 2009)

He Biker Frau es könnte deins werden=== http://cgi.ebay.de/Agentbikes-Orang...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2009)

so, ich denke es ist angekommen was ich damit ausdrücken will


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juni 2009)

moin moin

sieht geil aus leider keine kohle übrig,haben doch das stinky gekauft hoffentlich ist es bald da.
hab ab morgen wieder frei woche juhu juhu.


----------



## RidingWebster (7. Juni 2009)

meine neue gabel 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190706/cat/18


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> meine neue gabel
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190706/cat/18


----------



## RidingWebster (7. Juni 2009)

ist genau wie meine, nur externe zugstufe  und mehr WUMS ich freu mich so, man für ein bisschen mehr als 100 ne gabel mit garantie!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juni 2009)

Ich sage nun mal gute nacht!!


----------



## RidingWebster (7. Juni 2009)

gn8, ich träum mal von mehr WUMS 

hagen meinte auch die ist geil


----------



## der stimp (8. Juni 2009)

moin härde,
ich hab mal ein hardcore video von gestern bei youtube hochgeladen...  es lebe goonride

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esrQ_sxwNeA"]YouTube - Extrem Goon Ride - Dirt Jump - Hannover Eilenriede[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## RidingWebster (8. Juni 2009)

moin, hab von meiner gabel geträumt


----------



## der stimp (8. Juni 2009)

du ferkel...
richtig schlimm wirds aber erst wenns feuchte träume waren - dann ist die gabel undicht.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. Juni 2009)

und als du augewacht bist warste traurig....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. Juni 2009)

so geh jetzt ründchen schläfern,war noch nicht in die beet.bis später.


----------



## der stimp (8. Juni 2009)

guts schläfle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde,
> ich hab mal ein hardcore video von gestern bei youtube hochgeladen...  es lebe goonride
> 
> YouTube - Extrem Goon Ride - Dirt Jump - Hannover Eilenriede




Mein MONSTER Rad kommt gut ne


----------



## RidingWebster (8. Juni 2009)

so hab mal den beitrag für die dirtline gesucht und auch prompt gefunden 

http://www.schlickjumper.de/artikel/view.php?artkey=142

so will ich die line bauen und nicht anders!!!

meine sachen werden morgen verschickt, dann hab ich spätestens donnerstag die gabel, vllt. auch schon mittwoch


----------



## RidingWebster (8. Juni 2009)

wasn mit morgen?

ich wäre um 17uhr in der eilenriede! wer ist noch dabei?


EDIT: hat sich erledigt, das wetter hat uns mal wieder ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juni 2009)

moin moin,
wetter voll zum kotzen.ich dreh ab.:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juni 2009)

coole sache brauchen wir ja nur ausdrucken und mit in die eile nehmen.bauen nach plan.


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

jo das ding ist geil, hab das mal mit nem freund angefangen und geht echt gut.

und... JA wetter ist kacke, deswegen bin ich auch net mit bike zur arbeit, d.h. kein biken heute


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Morgen mal in die eile! wenn wetter gut.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juni 2009)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Schaut mal alle wie weit die da schon sind!==== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/381230


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

bin morgen auch dabei, wenn es net regnet. gegen 17uhr wäre ich da!!!

@tweet: hab ich doch gesagt, dass die da gut voran gekommen sind!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Treffen eile und dann neue strecke machen und die alte Fahren?!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juni 2009)

ist das hier in hannover?wenn ja wollen wir da nich mal hinfahren sieht ja geil aus was die da machen!


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

ja ist beim nord-ost-bad. können wir gerne mal hin, da kann man auch chillen 

ja morgen neuen sprung testen und neue strecke schonmal anfangen, zumindest den weg machen und die sprünge markieren, sprich landung, absprung usw.!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ja ist beim nord-ost-bad. können wir gerne mal hin, da kann man auch chillen
> 
> ja morgen neuen sprung testen und neue strecke schonmal anfangen, zumindest den weg machen und die sprünge markieren, sprich landung, absprung usw.!!!



Machen wir!!! und dann noch mal Nord Ost Bad??


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

nee, von da aus können wir auch zum see, scheiss auf wasser in einer halle


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juni 2009)

sooo werde inner halben stunde in der eile sein = )
wetter ist doch top...und der boden wird denk ich mal auch gut sein....schaufel hab ich bei, willenlos bin ich auch sagt mir was ich bauen soll und los gehts!!
gruß felix


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> nee, von da aus können wir auch zum see, scheiss auf wasser in einer halle



versteh ich nicht


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

@ cranked: weil tweety meinte, dann können wir ins nord-ost-bad


achja, hier mein neues bike:


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juni 2009)

das hab ich ja gerafft aber denn rest nicht mit wasser in der halle.

nice bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Erkennt sich einer wieder??=== http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...kost%C3%BCme&ndsp=18&hl=de&sa=N&start=18&um=1


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

@cranked: damit meinte ich, das wasser in im nord-ost-bad, was man ja auch als halle bezeichnen kann 

@tweet: lass die dinger mal kaufen und fett biken damit, hab die schonmal bei wem gesehen. die sind durch die stadt damit 


morgen biken und dirtline anfangen?


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Keiner da?


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

man du antwortest auch nir auf fragen oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

GASCHAWASCHA MULLEGULLE>><< Bin sooooo aufge....... auf morgen hoffe es ist noch alles ok!


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

ruf doch einfach mal felix an, ich denke der war da!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Der meldet sich schon!


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

was ist eig. mit mario???


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juni 2009)

Weiß ich nicht! Mario was ist mit dir, kommste morgen auch???


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juni 2009)

Ja ich melde mich  hab grad rausgefunden das ich mit handy auch schreiben kann  soweit war heut alles schön, aber der große table is jetz wieder nen double?! Landung am "grab" hab ich mal versucht zu verbessern


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

hab ich doch gesagt tweety  die mitte wird untergehen

ist sonst alles heile da??? besonders die steilkurve???

EDIT: @silence-Floppi: du hast aber nicht das loch da größer gemacht oder???


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juni 2009)

Hab mich ganz schön abgebuckelt aber das loch ist jetz so 3,5m lang und knapp 1,75m tief...  nee hab nur die vorhandene landung aufgeschüttet. Steilkurve vorhanden aber irgendwie klein...jetzt 3sat gucken kann man was lernen


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juni 2009)

ist ja auch keine 90° kurve ^^

ich zeig dir das wie man die fahren muss, die anderen haben es bis jetzt auch noch net wirklich gemacht 
kommst du morgen auch?


----------



## der stimp (9. Juni 2009)

joa, der floppi war schon ein fleissiges stück heute.
hat viel gebuddelt und ist viel gefahren. war ein klasse tag. 
webster, der anlieger ist noch da und der "rocket-drive" scheint auch ein stimmigeres shapeing bekommen zu haben (basti hatte nochmal hand/schaufel angelegt).
morgen nachmittag bin ich nicht mit dabei. hab noch termine.


----------



## der stimp (9. Juni 2009)

floppi und ich wollten uns morgen um 12h treffen und dann in die eilenriede düsen. 
ich muss dann bei zeiten wieder starten; denke aber das floppi bleibt, bis verstärkung eintrifft.
ps. schaff den table schon fast ganz. max. 1-2 wochen noch, dannn hab ich ihn.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juni 2009)

moin moin

@ridingwebster so jetzt hab ich es geraft.aber da waren doch noch bilder mit shores und so ist das auch hier in hannover die sahen echt geil und interessant aus da hät mal bock zu? 

komm auch in die eile! juhu juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juni 2009)

So wann ist heute einer in der eile?? Chriss wollte um 17 uhr da sein!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juni 2009)

mittag.bring mal bitte ein paar speicher mit danke


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juni 2009)

Hello family..  also bin ab 12.30 in der eile. Da mario wieder abhaut bei zeiten und ihr später kommt werd ich noch mal ordentlich buddeln. Hey tweet: shore inne eile bauen? Oder is das zu krass für die kiddies? Bis dennsen


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juni 2009)

Gut gut...also mario kommt erst ma nich weil sein rücken gestern gelitten hat! Also werd ich etwas später in die eile radeln, so gegen 1 oder 2! See ya


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juni 2009)

Wir sind au so 13-13,30 Uhr da! he Mario komm bitte, bekommst auch ein schleck schleck Kuß!?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ...also mario kommt erst ma nich weil sein rücken gestern gelitten hat!


 
Weichei ... wo sinne ma denn here? Los Backen zusammen und hopp hopp ...


----------



## der stimp (10. Juni 2009)

ok, werd mal reinschauen. ausrüstung bring ich mit und dann die arme aufreissen und den arsch hochkrempeln...
hab mir gestern nen nerv eingeklemmt oder was gezerrt od so. rücken macht grad ernsthaft probleme.

also alle mann (und frau fee) um 13.30 in der eilenriede treffen!?


----------



## RidingWebster (10. Juni 2009)

also ich bin wie gesagt, zwischen 17 und 17:30 uhr in der eile.

@silence-Floppi: nen shore wäre glaube ich net gut, dann kommt nämlich wieder die stadt ins spiel. Bsp. behandeltes holz ist das stichwort


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juni 2009)

Naja dachte da an die holzreste die da rumliegen. Das is ja unbehanfelt  egal..also bis gleich bzw. nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juni 2009)

Hilfe! Hab grad gemerkt das meine vorderrad bremse kaum druckpunkt hat :-( help me!


----------



## RidingWebster (10. Juni 2009)

was hast du für eine?

achja und mit dem holz was da leigt, eine ordentliche shore zu bauen ist fast unmöglich, das holz ist schon recht morsch, aber versuchen können wir es


----------



## RidingWebster (10. Juni 2009)

hi,

meine schoner sind doch da und die schuhe 

schoner sind richtig bequem, man merkt sie nach 5min echt gar nicht mehr. finde aber den schienbeinschutz, hätte man etwas länger machen können, aber passt, wenn man beide kombiniert 

schuhe, habe die mir leider die weiße geschickt, aber sehen geil aus. werde die weiße auch behalten, ist mal was anderes, net immer schwarz 


@felix: mist hab vergessen mir die bremse anzusehen  müssen wir das nächstemal nachholen!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juni 2009)

Kennt man den Hund?=== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/382550


----------



## RidingWebster (10. Juni 2009)

jo digga, dir wünsche ich ab morgen viel spass und genieß das we und grüße an thomas und roman 

wenn du wieder da bist, hab ich neue tricks auf lager 

und denk an mich 


p.s. der sprung ist doch richtig geil, wenn ihn ein paar mal gesprungen bist. habe noch nen fetten one-hander hingelegt, basti meinte auch, das der arm richtig schön nach hinten ging 

und diana, micha und mario euch bauen wir auch wieder ein schönen table, wo ihr airtime haben werdet und üben könnt  versprochen. alles schon abgeklärt, basti hat auch sowas vor, euch wieder einen zu schaufeln.


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juni 2009)

@ridingwebster: an die bremse hab ich auch nich mehr gedacht....is aber komisch mit der?! Müssen wa mal so drüber reden und anschauen. Wer is morgen da? Wo solln der table hin? Könnt morgen ja schon mal anfangen zu schaufeln. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (10. Juni 2009)

ich kann morgen leider net, aber am freitag, können wir anfangen.

freitag gegen 17uhr bin ich da.


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Gebongt... Freitag werd ich auch da sein.. Morgen mach ich mir mal gedanken über strecken alternativen... und damit mir nich langweilig wird könnt ich ja mal die anlieger komplett mit erde zu schütten damit kein holz zu sehen ist!


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> und diana, micha und mario euch bauen wir auch wieder ein schönen table, wo ihr airtime haben werdet und üben könnt  versprochen.


jaaaaa 

felix, wenn du die anlieger alle einbuddeln willst, hast du dir ja ordentlich was vorgenommen


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2009)

Moin *gähn*


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juni 2009)

moin.

jo das ist viel arbeit, mit den anliegern. aber den erstem wird ich so lassen, weil das eh nur eine halbe kurve ist. können uns am freitag dann ja mal zusammen setzen und diskutieren 

so nun zur arbeit


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

moin härde

und dem webster viel spass auf der arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juni 2009)

moin moin

cool danke kann aber mit schippen hab eh nichts zu tun.

@tweet viel spass in willingen und grüsse an den rest.


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juni 2009)

Ja meine SÜßEN werde in Willingen meine Augen auf hallten! neste Woche möchte ich auf der neuen Strecke schon was sehen! macht mal denn Weg schon frei!?


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

moin, ich dachte das gelbe vögelchen ist schon ausgeflogen...


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juni 2009)

Chriss schau mal == http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Dirt-J...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

naja, wer weiss für wieviel die am ende noch weggeht. in 7 stunden kann noch ne menge passieren. 
welche pike würdest du empfehlen fürs cheetah?


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juni 2009)

Die Criss auch haben wollte=== die 454 mit Feder


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Mooorgen! Also werd heut so ab 2 halb 3 in der eile sein... Heute mit latzhose und karohemd sowie gelben helm als bob der baumeister


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juni 2009)

wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

da muss dann aber mal jemand in der eile vobeischauen und nach dem rechten (und dem baumeister boblix) sehen...
uuund bilder machen!


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Oh oh... Ich glaub das überleg ich mir noch mal  vieleicht komm ich auch als gi-george


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Oh oh... Ich glaub das überleg ich mir noch mal  vieleicht komm ich auch als gi-george



du du du du duuu, pass bloss auf das dich nicht willy (wills wissen) der klapphamster heimsucht....


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das wird nix...hier pisst es grad richtig schön! Vieleicht wirds ja nochma trocken heut. Wie siehts denn bei euch wetter technisch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juni 2009)

ssssssssscccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
wie bei dir regen trocken sturm usw volles programm.


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Naja wenns heut abend besser wird?! könnte man ja noch los eiern... Bei sonem wetter ist die erde wenigstens gut...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juni 2009)

das stimmt und hält gleich.is nicht so pfurztrocken.


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Naja bei mir hats grad aufgehört zu regnen. Mal gucken obs jetz stabil bleibt...gestern ging's ja auch...


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaub ich wag es jetzt


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

So alles tutti in der eile.. Bin trockenen fußes angekommen  also auf auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

So alles tutti in der eile.. Bin trockenen fußes angekommen  also auf auf! Achso weiß jemand wo die schaufel is?


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juni 2009)

ja ich weiß es!!! 

warum schickt mir tweety von einer dirt jumper einen link, die schlechter ist als meine??? 


bin morgen ab ca. 17uhr in der eilenriede, plus minus 20min, je nachdem wie ich morgen hochkommen und wann ich dann auf arbeit bin.


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ja ich weiß es!!!



moi wie nett. hätte auch von nem kieler kommen können.
hoffe du hast den armen floppi nicht weiter im dunkeln tapsen lassen. 

chrischi; hut ab vor trial fahren. ist gar nicht so einfach auf so ner blöden (nicht mal hohen) mauer lang zu fahren ohne sich dabei die ohren zu brechen. 
und das nächste mal trag ich knieschützer. pedal ins knie mit voller wucht und ohne schützer kommt mistig...


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juni 2009)

@stimp: danke 

nun weißte warum ich nur noch mit schonern fahre  ich kann dir morgen ein paar tricks zum trialen geben 

bist ja morgen dabei oder?

die schaufeln, sag ich euch morgen wegen den kindern 
 die, die ich da versteckt habe, war letztens auch noch da^^


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2009)

schienbein trag ich auch immer. 
waren vorhin beim raschplatz (unterm pavilon) und sind da die mauer mit den absätzen gefahren. 
ich brauch noch sehr sehr sehr viel mehr gleichgewicht. das angebot mit den tips und tricks nehm ich gern an 

wo die schaufeln sind hätte ich auch gewusst aber der floppi buddelt wohl lieber mit den händen als mal kurz anzutickern


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juni 2009)

Ja klar, ich pack meine wolfs-pranken aus und verbuddele meinen knochen  wie ihr wart trailen... Will auch! Is morgen schon eher jemand da? Hab noch nen thema was wichtig wäre! Ich sag nur nen warnschild muss her, aber mehr dazu morgen!


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

warnschild?!?! - neee, wachturm mit selbstsch******ge 
naja, hatten wir vor jahren alles mal und ob das wirklich geholfen hat sei mal dahingestellt...

aber die sache mit den wolfspranken und den knochen sollten wir morgen wohl eher mal bekakeln 

morgen kann ich erst etwas später. so ca. 14-15h sammel ich uwe ein und dann gehts in die eilenriede.


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Gut dann werd ich da so ab 3 mein unwesen treiben...uwe soll das lischen mitbringen, da kann sie noch was lernen...zb.:knochen verbuddeln


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ach diana ich bring morgen das hooligan polo mit!


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

oh, ich glaub nicht dass das mit elsbeth gut geht. 
uwe meinte das sich nicht einmal bordsteine dropt. 
muss man mal schauen ob man ihr das mal näher bringen kann oder ob ihr das auf immer und ewig ein buch mit 7 siegeln sein wird. 

so, der onkel mario ist alt und klapperig und hüppt jetzt mal ins bettchen. 
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Süße träume, herr onkel  werd jetz auch mal die äuglein schließen...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

moin moin  härde noch keiner wach oder wie los hopp hopp der wald ruft....alten schlafmützen bis in die puppen sich im internet rumtreiben
cool danke.
nachher eile oder nich wetter ist gut.freude


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juni 2009)

moin 

wetter wird gut, mittags kurz schauer und gegen nachmittag und abend soll es richtig gut werden!!!

bin gegen 17:15 da, wenn ich jetzt mal zur arbeit losfahre  sind ja nur 14km mit dem dirt-bike dahin  also bis später jungs und mädels.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

viel spass bis später.und schön reintretten.


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

So, bin jetz auch wach, dank der junkies nebenan :-( ja wie gesagt ab 2 oder 3 im wald...see ya!


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

argh, ist schon wieder am regnen...


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juni 2009)

wie ich es gesagt habe, mittags kurz schauer und nachmittag und abend soll es richtig gut werden!!!

EDIT: dafür ist der boden nachher richtig geil


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

toll hoffen wir mal du hast recht ansonsten gibts haue


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

In herrenhausen ist schönstes sommerwetter! Ja wo ich bin scheint die sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juni 2009)

bis jetzt hatte ich ja auch recht, dass es gegen mittag regnet  wird aber gleich aufhören und ich sitze ja nur knapp 2km von der eilenriede weg 

ohhh... es hat aufgehört


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ach das wird schon...gestern war ja auch gut! Es sah ja bloß schlimm aus, aber erde war top!


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

jetzt scheint auch bei mir am bär die sonne. dann kanns nur gut werden weil die ecke wo ich wohne als schlechtwetter loch bekannt ist. 
freu mich nachher schon aufs hüpfen. 
ich hab noch zuckerkuchen, soll ich den nachher mal mitbringen? reicht für alle.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

hier auch juhu juhu


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

war immer noch nich planschen aber jetzt.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

mh mh lecker hunger hunger gross dolle nährstoffschiebchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

noch immer nicht planschen gewesen?!?
also pack ich nachher den schmackofazi zuckerkuchen in ausreichender menge ein.
der den ich da hab, sieht aber gar nicht so toll aus wie auf dem bild.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

war


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ick schmeiß ma weg  die posts hier sind der hammer^^ bis gleich!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

mach mich auch langsam fertig.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

... man beachte den Umwerfer und die Übersetzungsverhältnisse *LOL*


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

aaahhhhhh, power-rangers gibts also doch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

[email protected] kommt mit


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

so, muss ma kurz was "inner Familie" klären, ... Luigi, man wendet sich nicht gegen Family, weist du?


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Leute bei mir hagelt es grade! Und das im juni, weird... Platzregen is auch mit von der partie... Sone ********!


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Blitzen und donnern tuts auch :-(


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

jo, garstig schauer und gewitter. himmel wird aus richtung city aber schon wieder heller. 
ich denk mal das die nummer gleich wieder ausgestanden ist. 
wer kommt denn nun heut alles mit in die eilenriede?
uwe holt mich gleich ab und dann starten wir, sobald das wetter es zulässt.
wer ist noch dabei und ab wann?


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Na wenn ich hier trocknen fußes wegkomme bin ich dabei! Wann? Frag mal petrus was der noch so vorhat


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

... wo ist der Führer der mich führt?


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... wo ist der Führer der mich führt?



ach komm hör auf mit so nem mist. 
hatten wir doch vor ein paar jahren alles schon mal.

dann kommt irgend son dahergelaufener spinner, pfercht uns mit irgendwelchen viechern auf son holzkahn, und faselt was von überschwemmung...
und glaub man dran, wenn wir die bikes (weil werden dann ja auch ne aussterbende rasse sein) und rampen mit auf die arche nehmen wollen, 
heisst es gleich wieder "ne, ihr müsst mit dem vielen gepäck leider draussen bleiben"

ne ne, lass mal den führer da wo er ist...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

bei zieht es auch grad vorbei denk mal halbe stunde dann habens wir überstanden hoffentlich.
ich hab die perfekte ausrüstung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Lol  mit gummistiefeln biken  vergiss nich die schutzbleche


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ... ach komm hör auf mit so nem mist. hatten wir doch vor ein paar jahren alles schon mal...


 
... wer den Sinn nicht versteht und nicht weis, worauf ich das bezieh ... der soll ruhig bleiben 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQUDGl7JR7Y"]YouTube - Wolfsheim - The Sparrows and the Nightingales[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

joa, sorry, hatte zwar den heppner im kopf, war nur grad im falschen lied unterwegs...
und das mit dem "hatt wir vor ein paar jahren schon mal" war eher weideutig zum spass haben gedacht. 
das es "damit" nichts zu tun hat war schon klar.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

nene du, ... erst so dann so ... das holde Weib verfasst gard n Text dazu ... oder mit anderen Worten lasst Bilder speaken ...


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

starten die zonenkinder auch gleich?
hier ist wieder sonnenschein angesagt und ich mach mich gleich auf die puschen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

fahr jetzt los.punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Gut ich mach mich auch auf den weg!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

by by


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juni 2009)

so das war erstmal der letzte große schauer  vllt. kommt gleich noch ein kleiner, dann war es das aber mit regen für heute 

euer wettergott


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juni 2009)

so bis morgen futter jetzt noch was dann schläfern freu mich auf morgen schlaft gut verrückte härde war ein nice tag.


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

jo, war ein schöner tag


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ja war heut chillig, das wetter hätte etwas schöner sein können...so jetz erstmal happa happa machen und dann schnarch schnarch


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juni 2009)

auf jeden, war zwar für mich etwas kürzer, was mario, felix und ich noch etwas verlängert haben, aber echt ein geiler tag 

GABEL ist da  gleich erstmal inspizieren!!!


ich kann morgen übrigens net solange biken, dafür aber früh, würde mal gegen spätestens 13uhr vorschlagen, wenn das ok ist.


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

boah, hatte vohin gar nicht gesehen das die tortellini die ich geholt hab mit spinat/riccota gefüllt waren. 
ok, konnte man essen...

gabel da? wow, ging dann ja recht fix oder?


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ja die street runde hat spaß gemacht! Vorallem oper


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

sowas find ich auch nochmal nen schönen ausklang zum dreckhüppen.
sollten wir eigentlich öfter mal machen wenn wir zusammen heim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ja...nur müsste man verschiedene spots auf dem weg einbinden sonst wirds schnell langweilig...


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2009)

spricht ja nichts gegen. 
man kann ja auch mal mit mehreren einfach so nen tag durch die gegend düsen und nach spots schauen.
ich denk aber auch das wenn wir das wie heute machen, man auch den heimweg mit anderen augen betrachtet 
und da dann eh noch viele spots von ganz allein dazu kommen.


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juni 2009)

GABEL ist einfach nur geil!!! der ist die echt kaum gefahren  voll hammer

ja street runde bin ich dabei , ich muss morgen gegen 16uhr nach hause, könnte aber zum abend hin nochmal biken 

jo einfach umherfahren, dadurch kommt man auf geile idee  und lernt viel 

hab ich schon gesagt, das meine GABEL GEIL ist!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juni 2009)

Ja sonen street tag könnte man einlegen...vieleicht findet man ja auch wieder jemanden der uns mit seinen lyrischen ergüssen den tag versüßt


----------



## der stimp (13. Juni 2009)

naja, das selbstmordgejaule von den emos würd ich aber mal nicht so als lyrischen erguss ansehen. 
eher als lästig... 

ah chrischi, wie ist den deine gabel so? 
aber mal im ernst, ist doch echt geil das die echt kaum genutzt wurde. 
dann muss man wenigstens keiene sorge haben das die in absehbarer zeit den klapphamster macht.


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juni 2009)

Meinte eher so wie der galerie-snob am sprengelmuseum


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juni 2009)

jo freu mich auch tierisch über die gabel  einfach geil  ich muss morgen erstmal die einstellmöglichkeiten beim fahren testen ist ja krass was die an zugstufe hat und die druckstufe auch.


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juni 2009)

So hau mich jetz hin, wir lesen oder sehen uns morgen  süße träume euch!


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juni 2009)

ich geh auch pennne, meine freundin ist ja net da, also muss meine Bomber herhalten 

die GABEL ist der hammer 

gute nacht, bis morgen oder spätestens am sonntag deister  wie ich mich freue, mehr federweg, richtig steil abgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (13. Juni 2009)

guts nächtle euch. 

chrischi, aber keine unanständigen sachen mit der neuen gabel machen! hörst du?
vielleicht son bissel kuscheln, das dürfte noch ok gehen, aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. Juni 2009)

moin moin 

ach chrischi deine gabel ist geil
bin gespannt wie das aussieht und wie das ansprechverhalten ist freu mich für dich.

so hab mich jetzt auch entschieden werd junior nehmen und ihn als deluxe aufbauen micha wird mir dabei helfen das find ich mal richtig klasse somit haben wir dann 2 fette custom aufbauten juhu juhu


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2009)

soso, laut inforadio kommt oli gegen 11.15Uhr am HBF an, denke mal, dass wir uns dann gegen 12 in der Eile treffen werden ... 
bin mal gespannt was heut so geht weil gestern einfach nur geil war ... wir sin ja och ne goile crew ... also, wer is denn scho wach?

@riding - glückwunsch zur forke, bin gespannt wie du damit rockst

@stimp - fun in misburch, meld dich wenn auf dem rückweg zur eile


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juni 2009)

Ahh...wie geil. Hey diana guck mal in den bike markt. Da is nen stinker der farblich bombisch zu deiner pinken hose passt


----------



## der stimp (13. Juni 2009)

joi, meld mich wenn wir auf dem rückweg sind. 
treff mich um 13h mit felix am hbf und dann direkt nach misburg. 
mist, weiss echt noch nicht mit welchem rad ich fahren soll. ns ist für misburg besser aber cheetah für die eilenriede...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2009)

@stimp - na dann hast du dir die frage ja grad selbst beantwortet

@silent-floppi - moin, du auch dann eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juni 2009)

Nimm das cheetah ich denke das wird besser zum fahren sein, 26zoll und schaltung! Wird bequemer sein als ns. Sagst ja immer das du schon älter bist  @[email protected]: jepp abends entspannt eile düsen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. Juni 2009)

fully


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2009)

Wie Abends in die Eile, wer iss denn nu ab Mittags da ausser Oli, Fee und me?


----------



## der stimp (13. Juni 2009)

felix, wir könnten auf dem hinweg ja noch mal in buchholz bei dem streetspot beim nord-ost-bad kurzen halt machen.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2009)

nu reichts, ich mach nen eigenen Eile-Thread uff - das ständige rumge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 here ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. Juni 2009)

auch los. bis später.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2009)

jut´s Nächtle an alle von uns beiden  ... bis morgen


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juni 2009)

Nach dem bild bin ich jetzt auch müde! Bis morgen!


----------



## der stimp (14. Juni 2009)

so, hab mich wieder mensch gemacht und kriech jetzt auch unter meine bettdecke. 
war wieder ein schöner tag.
schlaft alle gut. bis morgen..


----------



## DrFroop (14. Juni 2009)

*servus ihr freaks*
Wollt mich dann hier auch mal zu wort melden,bin der mit dem scott hardtail..öhm..der neue aufm platz
Wollt euch mal sagen,was ich von euch so kennengelernt hab,ihr seit ne tuffige truppe,ach und micha - danke für den tip mit dem "einfach rollen lassen" Vielleicht bin ich doch morgen wieder da,maaaal sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (14. Juni 2009)

moin moin neuer hauptsache fühlst dich wohl.


@härde ufffstääähen der wald ruft.was sagt`n unser wetter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## der stimp (14. Juni 2009)

moin härde,
und wie ich sehe hat sie sich vergrössert


----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juni 2009)

moin

wettergott sagt: geiles wetter heute, trinken mitnehmen, wird heiß 

so hab verpennt ud muss mich beeilen  bis gleich


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2009)

moin moin, ... glaubt ihr das, da wurde ich nicht geweckt, ich bekam keinen Kaffee 
und nicht mal nen Guten Morgen mein Schatz Kuss .... nein, stattdessen gabs nur 
nen los Deister Spruch vorn den Kopp ... das Leben ist hart ... Zonenkinder sind härter


----------



## DrFroop (14. Juni 2009)

Also wohl fühlen tuten tu ich mich schon,klar..zwar noch alles etwas ungewohnt neu für mich aber das legt sich noch..Wünsch euch viel spaß im deister und das nächste mal komm isch denne mit..


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Juni 2009)

Ich bin wieder DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juni 2009)

hi geile sache, kannst ja gleich mal ei text verfassen, wie es war 

herzlich willkommen HOME digga!!!


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

hab ein paar bilder von heute im album.


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

So erst mal pennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

guts nächtle. bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. Juni 2009)

moin moin 

@tweet schön wieder da heim zu sein wie wars?


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

moin, 
will heut noch wer in die eilenriede?


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Juni 2009)

ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. Juni 2009)

weiss noch nicht


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juni 2009)

Es wahr echt mega geil da! da MÜSSEN wir mal alle zum biken hin!
Wer kommt mittwoch mit zu Tom? können dann Fotos schauen von da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

guddi das du wieder heil zu hause angekommen bist. 
muss mal schauen ob ich mi. dabei bin. 
mit wieviel uhr ist denn treffen angesetzt?


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> guddi das du wieder heil zu hause angekommen bist.
> muss mal schauen ob ich mi. dabei bin.
> mit wieviel uhr ist denn treffen angesetzt?




So 15-16 uhr bin ich da!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Hey tweet, welcome back


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

wenn da mal nicht schön an die kleinen nachwuchsbiker gedacht wird


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

omg


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Juni 2009)

schaut auf den rahmen!!! kommt mir bekannt vor 


alle mal anmelden:

http://www.ridingwebster.de/mtb-forum-hannover


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juni 2009)

tach auch...


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

moin, 
warst heuer noch in der eilenriede?
ich wollt erst, hatte dann aber doch noch so viel zu tun. werd aber mi. mittag da sein.


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juni 2009)

joa,war da...und ne schulbusladung kleiner kinder War aber so ganz funny,bis auf den regen aber hatte dann nach ner halben stunde den trail für mich alleine zum drop´n  mal sehn ob ich mi auch dabin,wenn dann aber erst später


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

alleine  ?!? dachte das kona-basti noch da war?
joa, wetter war heute eher, hm, nennen wir es einfach mal... ********.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (15. Juni 2009)

da wa nen basti und alf,dann noch der mit dem stinker in orange,kenn die ja noch nich sooo gut,wegen namen und so..


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Mitwoch mittag bei guten wetter dabei! @stimpi; na toll hab voll den ohrwurm von olle laibach, heut schon 6mal gehört...


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

jupp, der mit dem orangenen kona stinky ist basti.


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

von "geburt einer nation" oder "life is life"?


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juni 2009)

ahja -der  klar,der war da bis zum schluss..ok und die ganzen baumarkträder auch


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Geburt einer nation  die fanfaren und trompeten zu den trommeln...lecker


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

ach, die obi-bikes reduzieren sich im laufe der zeit von ganz alleine (und einige deren fahrer sicher auch). 
aua, darf man sowas garstiges überhaupt öffentlich schreiben?!?

jahaa, floppi, da siehst du mal; einen abend bei onkel mario und die ganze welt dreht sich auf einmal andersrum...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Meine welt ist stehengeblieben! Sie wird sich nie in eine bestimmte richtung drehen! Du bist gemein zu den jungen kids, deren eltern haben doch die bikes gekauft  ob die ihre kinder loswerden wollen?


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

naja, wenn die ihre kiddies mit den obi-dirts zum hügelhüpfen schicken, 
kann man fast davon ausgehen das die ellies den verlust ihres nachwuchses billigend in kauf nehmen. 
könnte man auf jeden fall denken, da viele kiddies da ohne helm fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Tja, vieleicht sollte obi nen rund um paket anbieten, darin enthalten: das bike, ne schaufel für das grab und nen papp kindersarg!


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

sag mal micha, hast du eigentlich kinder?
und wie siehst du das mit kind, helm, hügelhüpfen?

floppi, das wäre auf jeden fall mal ne idee. 
das obi-rundum-sorglos-paket. alles drin...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab zwar noch keine kinder oder ich weiß von ihnen nichts, aber hätt ich kinder würden die nur mit helm fahren...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

aber sowas von ... und weh der bub nimmt die mütze ab, zum rauchen und saufen ja, das ist ok aber gefahren wird mit mütze *LOL*


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

hey, der zonenbengel lebt ja noch 

hat irgend wer von euch noch einen gabelkonus über?


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juni 2009)

Ah...sorry mario...ich war heut nur zu hause. Ich fahr morgen zu connies. Sorry nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

was is ein gabelkonus?


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juni 2009)

So ihr gugelhup..ähm..hügelhüpfer,ich bin dann mal wech hierWünsch euch noch ne tuffige nacht und nen super tag morgen..
Ride on..und wech issa


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2009)

felix, ist doch nciht weiter wild. 
micha, gabelkonus ist dieser kleine ring der bei der gabel aufs schaftrohr kommt.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

so einen hab ich hier noch ...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

So, hau mich hin ... sag Bescheid wegen dem Konus, ich bin mir zu 99% sicher dass hier sowas noch rum flattert und wenns wichtig ist dann komm einfach rum ... gn8


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

oi, das wäre ja der kracher. 
werd mich dann auch mal weglegen. guts nächtle micha. und guts nächtle felix, falls du heut nochmal hier reinschaust.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

gn8 mario


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Äh ja gute nacht...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Juni 2009)

moin moin

haben noch ein zu 100% hab ich erst in der hand gehabt wo an junior rumgeschraubt habe.kannste haben.büüddee


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Hab was neues von unsern Triler== http://www.funsporting.de/funsporti...Danny_MacAskill_at_Fort_William_World_Cup.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> sag *mal micha, hast du eigentlich kinder?*
> und wie siehst du das mit kind, helm, hügelhüpfen?



meinst du mich damit? Wenn ja,ähäh,hab keine aber wenn ich welche hätte,würden die ohne helm nicht zum hügelhüpfen fahren..sicher nicht.


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

So was zum lachen zwischendurch; 4gründe warum E.T. Sympathischer war als ein türke: 1. Er kam allein, 2. Er wollte unsere sprache lernen, 3. Er hatte ein eigenes fahrrad und 4. Er wollte wieder nach hause!


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

zonenkinder, ihr seid meine rettung. magst den konus morgen zu thomas mitbringen?

tweet, oi...

micha, joa, meinte dich.

der wettergott sagt das es morgen schön warm werden soll. 
schreit doch förmlich danach nochmal in die eilenriede zu düsen und ne runde hügel zu hüppen ehe es zu thomas geht.


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

moin jungs und mädels 

@tweet: hast du vollsynthetisches Öl?


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> So was zum lachen zwischendurch; 4gründe warum E.T. Sympathischer war als ein türke: 1. Er kam allein, 2. Er wollte unsere sprache lernen, 3. Er hatte ein eigenes fahrrad und 4. Er wollte wieder nach hause!


 wie geil...


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

aber hatte e.t. das rad nicht irgendwo einfach weggenommen?!


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

irgendwie war das nicht E.T., sonder dem jungen sein fahrrad


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

E.T is ja nich mal selber gefahren,der saß mit seinem runzligen arsch ja im fahradkorb drinne


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

alta ist e.t. ne faule sau. 
zu blöd zum fahrrad fahren, kinder zu sonderbaren sachen anstiften und dann am ende stiften gehen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädels
> 
> @tweet: hast du vollsynthetisches Öl?



Nein, nur Sperma saber

Kommst du morgen auch zu Tom?


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

glaube net, muss bis 18uhr arbeiten.


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> alta ist e.t. ne faule sau.
> *zu blöd zum fahrrad fahren,* kinder zu sonderbaren sachen anstiften und dann am ende stiften gehen wollen...



könnte mein kind sein..wenn ich eins hätte


----------



## bastis (16. Juni 2009)

öi frooby... alles klaaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Ok dann sind das nur drei gründe...aber jetz weiß ich warum mario nen korb haben will


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> öi frooby... alles klaaaaaaaaaa??


der deister-sanitäter is auch da..grüüüß dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Also wer kommt den nun morgen alles mit???


----------



## bastis (16. Juni 2009)

Der deister Sanitäter lol der ist gut, aba bekomm erstmal zwei bikes und ein typen der nicht laufen kann runter bei dem wetter gestern.. prost mahlzeit.. .P


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

einen abnembaren korb für den lenker, katzenköpfe reflektoren und schon rockt die bude. 
das kommt aber nur an mein 24" dirtbike. das cheetah bleibt clean...

tweet, bin morgen auf jeden fall dabei. muss nur mal schauen ob ich vorher noch ein bissel in der eile rumhüpf und nachkomm
oder um 15h bei dir aufschlag und dich einsammel.


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte morgen zeit...bin morgen mittag auch in der eile!


----------



## bastis (16. Juni 2009)

also hier laufen die ganzen jungs und mädels rum die in der eilen riede da am jumpen sind? und hier misburg waren und soooo?


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Am W wirt die Dirt line in der Eile gebaut!!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

dann fangen wir freitag an, weil samstag kann ich net und sonntag ist wieder deister angesagt  wieder mit cam


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

bin raus,ne runde hüppen fahren bisch denne..basti,bis gleich bald


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Freitag ist gut! mal sehen wer noch alles mit macht? hoffe alle!
Sonntag deister ist sau gut, Werde aber mal auf zeit Fahren, weil ich nestes Jahr in Willingen DH rennen mit fahre


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

ja dann nehmen wir ne stoppuhr mit  mal sehen wer schneller ist, da mir noch etwas training fehlt, könntest du etwas schneller sein als ich.

welche strecke? dann kann ich nochmal die woche hin trainieren 

EDIT: bin für ladies komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Juni 2009)

moin moin 
tweet, ist zwar schön wenn man noch träume hat aber du bist schon zu alt für sowas...


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

ach sag doch sowas nicht. gibt doch bei den rennen extra für die ab 30er genaration die "senior class"
da gehts dann schon wieder ein wenig gemütlicher zu beim fahren


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Juni 2009)

bin morgen mit dabei eile und tom bring gabelkonus für`n stimp mit.


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

nun meldet euch mal im forum an


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Steve peat is auch alt und fährt wie ein berserker  tweet das packst du!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Juni 2009)

fährt noch jemand in die eile heute zum kurzen hügelhüpfen?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

lol, alte männer sind gefährlich denn die zukunft is egal ... also Tweet ... forget ist


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Juni 2009)

ja mom


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

@chris dein benutzeravatar is doof  da hast du noch die alte gabel und gar nich die geile bomber  @alle ja meldet euch mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

steve peat trinnkt ja auch und das konserviert


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Naja saufen is auch nich das wahre...


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

@silence-Floppi: aber das bild ist geil, mit einer normalen cam und nicht nachbearbeitet


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Grabweg auf zeit! wer macht mit?


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Grabweg? Wenns trocken is, könnte man drüber nachdenken  @chris ich warte auf das erte tobogan foto


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Ach ja alle daran denken ihr braucht noch ein alltes Rad für den Lake jump!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

@silence-Floppi: meinst du diese rutsche oder das tanztraining?

@tweety: jo da bin ich gerne dabei, das kann man auch öfter machen. ab dropland dann


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Hier noch mal ne geile Strecke aus Willingen== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkoMw0z7YLM"]YouTube - Willingen Freeride[/ame]


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

will dahin, das ist ja richtig luxus die strecke und man braucht für die ja net mal ein fully, die rocke ich mit meinem hardtail und bestimmt schneller, als der der gerade gefahren ist


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

joa, sowas sieht mariokompatibel aus. möchte da auch hin


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Wir wollen da bald hin zum biken! wir brauchen nur ein Auto!!


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

lass doch erstmal in den harz. das ist

1. nicht so weit weg
2. billiger

und macht bestimmt genauso viel spass


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Die strecke sieht fluffig aus...  @chris Äh? Versteh ich nich...ich meine one hander seatgrab.


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> @chris ich warte auf das erte tobogan foto



das hab ich net verstanden  tobogan ist ne rutsche aufem oktoberfest


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Ah ja...gut wieder was gelernt  wie siehts mit morgen eile aus? Ich auf jeden, mario?


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

mario wohl. und die zonenkinder wohl auch.
12h treffen beim italiener am klagesmarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Ey mario ist das da wo ich dich mal abholen sollte? Dieses eckcafé? Bin da! Hab heute deine gabel noch mal richtig eingeölt, man war das erotisch


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

ey macht ihr jetzt alle mit euren gabeln rum?!? ihr seid echt eigenartig...

jupp, ist das eckteil wo wir uns neulich schon treffen wollten.


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

so den ftp server für uns habe ich nun auch fertig.

wer nicht weiß was das ist:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ftp+server

da werden unsere fotos hochgestellt, damit jeder drauf zu greifen kann ( der der es darf  ) und man kann auch in einem ordner datei hochladen. das sortieren der dateien übernehme ich, ist ja auch mein server .

wer die daten dafür braucht, soll sich bei mir melden, ich werde die hier nicht posten. könnt euch ja denken warum


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

nabend auch alle zusamm...

Und micha -hier wie versprochen das foto vom auabein nach´m crash


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2009)

Daran erkennt man einen biker! Top 1A


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

danke auch...so,hat dann mal jemand nen pflaster für mich? Bevorzugt wird eins mit bibi bloxberg motiv drauf


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

nur für dich grad kreiert ...


----------



## bastis (16. Juni 2009)

lolll frooby mensch was du auch imma für sachen machst man...


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

is das ok wenn ich morgen nicht mit meinem kona sondern nur mit meinen str. fahrad zum bauen kome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

@wasser 8 - fehlen dir 2 Speichen? (weil ich weis sonst net wer du bischt  )

Also ich war bis eben noch in der Eile ... die Glatze *smile*


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

ne mir fehlen jetzt 5 speichen aber du hast recht als ich los gefahren bin warn es noch 2 biss ich in einen baum der kurtz vor meinem haus steht , mit meinem hinterad ein küsschen gegeben habe


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

hehe, wird ja langsam gefährlich mit deinem Bock  ...


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

nun raff ich hier gar net mehr, wer wer ist


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> nur für dich grad kreiert ...



das is aba lieb von dir... Tut auch schon gar net mehr so weh...


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

nööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö! oder doch? aber ich kan nichts dafür wenn der baum so schnell näher kommt. echt nicht!!!!!!! aber dan erst deister oh habe angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> nun raff ich hier gar net mehr, wer wer ist


 
Also,

Ich bin ich 

Wasser ist das Orange Kona Bj. 04
DrFroop fährt ein HT und war den Tag mit der SR Cam da
bastis fährt ein Bergamount Enduro (silber) hab ich auch vorhin kennen gelernt 

tja, den rest solltest du kennen


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

@wasser - wenn´s machbar ist,lass das kona zumindest in einem zustand das man damit noch etwas fahren kann...


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

und wer bist du?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> das is aba lieb von dir... Tut auch schon gar net mehr so weh...


 
ich tu was ich kann (obwohl mein damaliger DL sgate, dass es das Wort "tun" so nicht gibt)

Wenn ich aber etwas getan habe, muss ich ja vorher etwas tun damit ich im nachhinein was getan habe, oder?


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

Ja mach ich kommt alles neu


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich tu was ich kann (obwohl mein damaliger DL sgate, dass es das Wort "tun" so nicht gibt)
> 
> Wenn ich aber etwas getan habe, muss ich ja vorher etwas tun damit ich im nachhinein was getan habe, oder?



in diesem sinne haste ja schon recht.. also wenn du etwas tuuuuuhuust dann haste was getan,also meiner meinung nach "tun" oder doch mit H ?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

tun wir einfach so, als wenn es was zu tun gäbe ... hehe ...


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

@wasser: ich bin der mit dem weißen p.3 und der Z.1 

also wasser kenn ich, damit wasch ich mich immer  nein weiß wer du bist
an jemanden mit einer cam kann ich mich nicht erinner, ausser an den beiden norcos
bastis kann ich dann ja noch net kennen 


schaut mal:

http://www.ridingwebster.de/pics/bike/14.06.09_Nordhafen_1.jpg
http://www.ridingwebster.de/pics/bike/14.06.09_Nordhafen_2.jpg
http://www.ridingwebster.de/pics/bike/14.06.09_Nordhafen_3.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

hoho, mensch Kerl - das sieht ja echt stylisch aus, bin ich froh dass ich sowas net kann und auch net mehr lernen werde ... ich würd mich ja nur zermaueln


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Also ist wasser 8 eigentlich basti aus dem tbe und bastis ist der kumpel von froop mit der ****en-mütze? Man man man...verwirrend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

Hey Floppi, du hast es geschnallt ...  - tickerst du wieder vom Handy aus? Weil dann lad ich mal fette 2800x1900 Images hoch ...


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Also ist wasser 8 eigentlich basti aus dem tbe und bastis ist der kumpel von *froop mit der ****en-mütze*? Man man man...verwirrend



was für ne mütze?


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

ne nicht das wasser zum waschen abervileicht vom bauen mit tweety kona ,brille,
 madhead helm


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

also, ich bin der mit dem nazibike oder mit dem cheetah...

und @floppi, ich bin der, den du morgen beim italiener an der ecke abholen sollst


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

@micha ja ab und zu raff ich was  und ja mit dem handy...lad die bilder ruhig hoch, ich lad ja auch filme mit handy runter und das funzt


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Ach du *******...der mario bist du? Ne dann muss ich mir das noch mal überlegen


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juni 2009)

feuer spucken hatt meine mutter die cam vorbei gebracht


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

@floppi - det war en scherz

So Leuts, ich hau mich weg, muss noch etwas arbeiten ... wir lesen uns sicher noch und morgen gehts dann inne Eile und danach zu Thomas, Export schnüffeln


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Na toll...oettinger export is doch bäh, lieber sterni  Schlaf gut micha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

wer ist DrFroop?


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Froop fährt nen scott hardtail und hat glaub ich so nc17 helm in schwarz!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

@floppi ... ick wes ick wes aber es ist ähm, "günstig"? 

@riding ... DrFroop wirst du sicherlich morgen kennen lernen, ist ein netter Mensch


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wer ist DrFroop?




hier..der issa..noch relativ neu aufm platz


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Ja richtig günstig im geschmack  sterni is auch günstig im preis aber geschmacklich unschlagbar


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

des stimpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

denk mal,das ich morgen auch wieder dabei bin,soll ja gutes wetter werden ;-)


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut... Ich denke wenn ich mario um 12abhole sind wir 12.30 in der eile, oder gehen wir davor noch streeten mario?


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juni 2009)

wenn,bin ich morgen eh erst gegen nachmittag da,muss ja noch ne runde arbeiten vorher.. aber auf nen paar drop´s komm ich auf jeden fall...


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2009)

felix, kannst ruhig auch schon um 11.30 aufschlagen und mal kurz anklingeln aufm hansi. ich komm dann kurz raus und geb lagebericht ab. 
vorher streeten wäre auch ne option. kommst später mit zu thomas?


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juni 2009)

@tweety: schau mal, ich bin ja echt froh, dass ich das manual durchgelesen habe



> Z1 Sport - 130 TA - Oil levels
> 
> Position Oil type Quantity (cc)
> Right fork leg SAE 7,5 - 550013 160
> Left fork leg SAE 7,5 - 550013 160


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2009)

Naja.... Ich werd erst 12uhr da sein. Naja zu thomas weiß ich nich? Überleg ich mir noch bis morgen...werd jetz auch pennen gehen


----------



## der stimp (17. Juni 2009)

welch ein schmarrn...


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Jaja...ich heh trotzdem pennen!


----------



## der stimp (17. Juni 2009)

wünsche eine gute nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (17. Juni 2009)

wünsche einen super sonnigen guten morgen, härde.

wer ist ab mittag noch mit dabei die eilenriede unsicher zu machen?
treff mich mit felix um 12h am klagesmarkt und dann wollten wir los.


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Servus, alles fit?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Juni 2009)

moin moin
ich komme bring g.kronus mit.


----------



## der stimp (17. Juni 2009)

kommt der zonenbengel etwa nicht mit zum hügelhüpfen?!?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Juni 2009)

stimp weisst du wie ich fotos in ein album verschieben kann?


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juni 2009)

Bin um 13,30uhr in der eile und dann zu Tom!!


----------



## der stimp (17. Juni 2009)

ich bin dann mal unterwegs. wenn was ist, mein mobiles funkaggregat ist auf empfang. 
diana, hoffe die erklärung mit den bildern war so ok. erklär ich dir das später nochmal ganz in ruhe. 
also, bis später härde


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juni 2009)

Felt Straightsoht der ist weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (17. Juni 2009)

moin

12 uhr ist schlecht aufem klagesmarkt, da ist heute demo


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 12 uhr ist schlecht aufem klagesmarkt, da ist heute demo



Wann sehen wir uns, mein schatz??


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Was is denn da für'ne demo?


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Juni 2009)

schüler


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

... was wollen die?


----------



## RidingWebster (17. Juni 2009)

@tweety: ja spätestens am freitag in der eile 
haste gelesen mit dem öl, ich darf da gar keine härteres reinmachen


EDIT: die wollen mehr bildung, aber das geilste war, das die politiker das verbieten wollten (die demos in ganz deutschland, sind heute 70), weil die meinten, die schüler und stundenten wäre auf krawall aus. da muss man sich doch echt fragen, wie realitätsfremd sind die politiker eigentlich!!!
frau merkel hat ja auch behauptet, das sie alleine einkaufen geht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

lol - ich kenn genug Schüler/Studenten welche solche Demo´s als Vorwand nutzen um Nischenaktionen zu starten also, so ganz abwegig ist der Gedanke nicht wenn auch vielleicht etwas überspitzt.


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juni 2009)

So bis gleich in der eile!


----------



## RidingWebster (17. Juni 2009)

wenn ich unbedingt krawall haben will, fahre ich am 1.Mai nach berlin oder stell mich mit ein paar jungs vorm hbf und brülle irgendein scheiss, dann kann ich auch krawall mit den bullen haben.

**** politiker!!! sry musste raus, weil die überhaupt net mehr klarkommen!!! WIXXORS alles WIXXORS!!!

aber ich gebe dir schon ein wenig recht micha, aber die meisten sehen es eher so:
cool ne demo = cool keine schule
dann kommt noch die gruppendynamik dazu und leider lassen sich viele davon anstecken und dann haste in einer großen gruppe schnell mal ein paar randalierer.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

"wenn ich krawall will fahr ich nach berlin"...toll


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

lol dann wollte ich mal nachfragen wer wasser ist....  jetzt bin ich auch etwas konfus..  vieleicht sollte ich einfach ein bild von mir reinstellen.. dann kann mich auch jeder zu ordnen..


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

so also das bin ich.. <----- basti, 24 jahre jung männlich.. ich fahre ein bergamont enduro 6.7, silver 0o habe jetzt schon viele gesehen von euch aba wer wer ist kein plan...


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juni 2009)

Ja,ja..von wegen kona fahren und einen auf dicke hose machen : 



 

So sieht´s in wirklichkeit aus..


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Ja,ja..von wegen kona fahren und einen auf dicke hose machen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loooool.. froooooby man haste es wirklich gemacht man man ..


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Froop  der hammer, ja so sind sie, erst porsche und dann trabbi  hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (17. Juni 2009)

hab nu auch mal nen paar bilders in meinem profil drinne..


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

ich wollte mal hier um rat fragen weil ich hoffe das vieleicht wer nen plan hat.. 

ich habe ne firex kurbel mit drei blättern und und würde gern auf zwei blättern und einer ketten führung wechseln, aba erstens welche kf?? zweitens kann ich einfach ein blatt rausnehmen und die hintersetzten oder brauche ich eine andere kurbel?? 

ich glaube ich bin da echt auf hilfe angewisen und wäre für diese auch dankbar!!!

vieleicht wäre das was für mich??? aba halt nur ein blatt...!!

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...efelt-1-1---Howitzer-XR---Boxguide--Kit-.html


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

1. das grosse Kettenblatt runter

2. diese Kettenführung dran (das 2. und 3. Kettenblatt bleibt dran)








3. diesen Bashguard davor


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

okay, ich war mir halt nur nicht so sicher ob das funzt aba danke dann für die info!!! haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamma...0o


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

Denke dran, du hast 3 Blätter - wähle das aus, womit du am wenigsten arbeitest - das sollte runter. Für die anderen beiden dann eine schaltbare Kefü (wie oben abgebildet) und nen Bashguard davor, feddig.


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Denke dran, du hast 3 Blätter - wähle das aus, womit du am wenigsten arbeitest - das sollte runter. Für die anderen beiden dann eine schaltbare Kefü (wie oben abgebildet) und nen Bashguard davor, feddig.



na ja am wenigsten benutze ich das kleine, aba wenn das funktionieniert wie du das sagst, dann kann ich es ja auch mal tauschen wenn es mal bergauf gehen soll... kein plan werde mir wohl sowas in derrichtung zulegen..


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juni 2009)

Du kannst nur das kleine und das in der Mitte benutzen!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Du hast ja auch die möglichkeit ne kettenführung für drei kettenblätter zu montieren! Da gibt es eine von gjunks!


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Du kannst nur das kleine und das in der Mitte benutzen!!



okay... jetzt bin ich verwiert.. ja ist ja anfürsich auch kein problem.. ich habe aba auch kettenführungen für 3 blädda gesehen.. aba auch viele schlechte sachen drüber gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Also die dreist von g-junks funktioniert super! In einigen fachzeitungen gelobt und die meisten kritiker davon sind sie nie gefahren!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

Ne Kefü für 3 Blätter ist in "meinen" Augen Blödsinn - entscheide selber was du brauchst/willst und schau dann, wo man sowas günstig her bekommt


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch die möglichkeit ne kettenführung für drei kettenblätter zu montieren! Da gibt es eine von gjunks!



ja habe ich schon überlegt... mal sehen ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll .. .


----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Juni 2009)

so härde sage erstmal good night bis morgen.achja coole fotos bis morgen nice day


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

ebenso, ... ich folge dem Ruf und sag @all Gn8 - bis morgen inner Eile


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Also die dreist von g-junks funktioniert super! In einigen fachzeitungen gelobt und die meisten kritiker davon sind sie nie gefahren!



also ich denke das die wirkliche inen guten eindruck macht..  

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

aba leider nicht lieferbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ebenso, ... ich folge dem Ruf und sag @all Gn8 - bis morgen inner Eile



gooood night..


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Ja micha du hast auch nen freerider mit auslegung bergab! Zudem bist du nen tier...aber basti hat nen enduro und wenn er nich auf die möglichkeit verzichten will auf 3blätter so wäre dies die beste lösung...is halt geschmackssache


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juni 2009)

Nacht zonenfamily sagt der zonennachwuchs  bis morgen!


----------



## RidingWebster (17. Juni 2009)

ganz ehrlich, du solltest nur ein kettenblat fahren, du wirst fast nie ein 2tes brauchen.

fährst du berge damit hoch oder hast es vor? wenn ja, welche steigung haben die und welche höhen?


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juni 2009)

huuungaaaaa...


----------



## bastis (17. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, du solltest nur ein kettenblat fahren, du wirst fast nie ein 2tes brauchen.
> 
> fährst du berge damit hoch oder hast es vor? wenn ja, welche steigung haben die und welche höhen?



na ja ich fahre ja auch auf der strasse und ich benutze eigentlich mein grosses und mein mittleres.... ich weiss einfach nicht was ich machen soll...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. Juni 2009)

moin moin

so muss jetzt auch mein senf dazu geben wenn du nur das grosse und mittlere benutz dann das kleine runter.und schaltbare ket.fü.ran.

ich würde aber das mittlere auch noch runter nehmen und nur das grosse dran lassen benutzt du eh am häufigsten die übersetzung ist halt dann ein bischen anders da gewöhnt man sich dran.

letzendlich musst du entscheiden was du willst und wie du fährst.
aber @ ridingwebster hat schon recht die meisten fahren ja so
kannst ja heut nachmittag in der eile dir das mal an unseren anschauen und fahren.

so bis heut nachmittag gegen 15.00uhr.


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Juni 2009)

danke für das bild  heute komme ich wieder mit meinem kona


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> danke für das bild  heute komme ich wieder mit meinem kona



Und was wollte er haben für die Speichen??
Ist deine VR Nabe schon wieder ok??

Bin morgen wieder Eile zum Baun


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

moin härde,
wetter läd ja heut mal so gar nicht zum hügelhüpfen ein. 
ich werd daheim bleiben und kleine männchen anpinseln. 
was liegt bei euch so an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Moin Härde ... 

... mistige Umwelteinflüsse schlagen mir aufs Gemüt


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

Unsere Eile== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/389717

Unser Mann== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/389715


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

Maahlzeit,ihr hügelhüpfer...


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

So ihr chicken,ich hab da ma ne frage an das fachpersonal in bezug auf nen rahmen den ich hier im bikemarkt gesehn hab.
Groß dh wie so nen irrer will ich eh erstmal nich machen,also eher nen bissel jumpen.Würde der zum "anfang" erstmal ausreichen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/192006/cat/45/date/1220889536


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Aloha


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

ich als specialized fernatiker 

GEILES TEIL, egal was die anderen jetzt sagen 

zum anfang ist der perfekt, nur der luftdämpfer würde mich irgendwann stören, aber sonst ist das ein geiler rahmen.

ich würde ihn mal anschreiben und nen anderen preis vorschlagen


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Hey froop, tendenziell reicht der, aber wenn sich dein interessen-gebiet erweitert dann nicht mehr...und das is nen enduro...da sind die winkel alle etwas unpassend...zum dirt jumpen nen fully, such nach der cherry bomb von da bomb


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

hmm,is der preis denn nich so schon ok? kenn mich damit ja noch nich so aus. Ok,den luftdämpfer würd ich dann auch später austauschen aber nur so zum hügelhüpfen und sich maulen,reicht das doch erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

@DrFroop

So sieht die Kiste im aufgebauten Zustand auf ... lass es .. das Geld was du dort rein stecken wirst lohnt nicht für den Einsatzbereich.





http://mikesbikes.com/images/library/site/spec_enduro_fsr_02_m.jpg


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Hey froop, tendenziell reicht der, aber wenn sich dein interessen-gebiet erweitert dann nicht mehr...und das is nen enduro...da sind die winkel alle etwas unpassend...zum dirt jumpen nen fully, such nach der cherry bomb von da bomb



es wird ja nich mein letztes sein aber so zum anfang würde der mir reichen,bin ja wenn dann eh nur erstmal in der eilenriede und was da abgeht,is der doch ausreichend oder?  Bin eben noch etwas unbeholfen in den unterschieden wegen dh und enduro rahmen


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @DrFroop
> 
> So sieht die Kiste im aufgebauten Zustand auf ... lass es .. das Geld was du dort rein stecken wirst lohnt nicht für den Einsatzbereich.



ok..hat sich eben erledigt..sieht ja etwas doof aus der hobel naja,hab ja noch nen paar andere alternativen als nur die hier..


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

also wenn du hauptsächlich eilenriede fährst, brauchst du kein fully, da reicht auch ein gutes hardtail.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

Der ist auch zu Groß!
Könnte dir meinen anbieten!!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Denke mal, dass es auch mit am Preis liegt und da würde ich "persönlich" bis 500-600 gehen, 
da es doch das Bauteil ist, was nicht alle paar Monate gewechselt wird.

Hier mal einige Alternativen

Norco Atomik 2006

würde dann so aussehen







Dann ein Drössiger FR - das fährt ein Kollege vom Smash in der Eile, 
eventuell ist der heute auch da und damit kann man schon was machen

Hier ein Kona Stinky Rahmen, wie der aussieht kennst du ja von mir btw. my Holde Fee

Im grossen und ganzen kommt es darauf an, was du machen/fahren möchtest, wie du bereit bist,
Risiken einzugehen (Fortschritte in Sachen Drop, Trail und Speed) weil wenn du es sehr ruhig angehen 
lässt, würde ich aus der Reihe den Drössiger bevorzugen. Du bist leicht, das bedeutet der FW wird allemal 
reichen, auch für grössere/längere Sprünge. Willst du allerdings Gas geben und auch FW haben, tendiere 
ich zum Norco, obwohl dort dann eine Doppelbrücken Gabel angebracht ist und ich mir denke, dass du deine 
Teile ja umbauen/mitnehmen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Der ist auch zu Groß!
> Könnte dir meinen anbieten!!



du meinst den dh rahmen da bei dir? hmm..denk mal,darüber könnten wir mal reden bei nem bierchen..


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

@stimp

Es scheint die Sonne - Kaffee´??? ... und mach mal deinen Messenger online, ich weis nie ob ich dich nicht grad aufwecke


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

Kannst auch meinen Grossman haben! nur Rahmen=== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/192866/cat/500


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

mein tip: kona stinky
+ relativ günstig in der anschaffung und im unterhalt (08er für 1.6 neu)
+ sehr breites einsatzfeld
+ lässt sich vom gewicht her schön leicht aufbauen
+ ausreichend federweg um lange lange sein können zu erweitern und mit der bude spass zu haben
-  fahren echt viele und damit hättest du nichts besonderes
-  bei den rahmen ab 07 sind die ausfallenden geschraubt und müssen öfter anchgezogen werden
-  wenn mal spezielle ersatzteile benötigt werden, dauert das nachbestellen etwas länger
+ + + nichts fährt sich so gut und universell wie kona


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass es auch mit am Preis liegt und da würde ich "persönlich" bis 500-600 gehen,
> da es doch das Bauteil ist, was nicht alle paar Monate gewechselt wird.
> 
> Hier mal einige Alternativen
> ...



Also das norco und das stinky hab ich mir hier auch schon angesehn,is klar,es geht mir auch um den preis.Denn soviel schwarze zahlen aufm konto hab ich derzeit leider nicht und würde schon gern nen fully fahrenIn sachen "risiko" werd ich wohl eher noch ne weile ruhiger bleiben aber das wird sich mit der zeit auch legen. Ich kann mich nur nich so entscheiden,was ich nehmen soll - kona stinky oder den norco obwohl das drössiger ja auch nich schlecht ist..aber danke dir für deine tips!


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

zonenbengel, kaffee können wir gern in angriff nehmen, müssen ihn aber ein wenig nach hinten verschieben.
hab gleich noch fix was zu erledigen. 
marco ist auch schon fleissig. ist glaub ich schon erste wohnung angucken heute. (so solls sein).
wegen messi, der ist eigentlich immer an, bin nur als unsichtbar/offline angezeigt.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

ich werd dann mal ne runde kunden ärgern gehen,besser gesagt die mich Wegen nen paar pinselstrichen noch mal los obwohl ich heute frei hab..klasse. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann später noch in der eile


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand einen "sehr" guten Graffitikünstler hier aus Hannover?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Frag doch mal bei writers corner nach nen guten artist...das ist gegenüber von connies radshop! Da solltest du fündig werden!


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

ja ich kenn welche warum?
auch orlando vom corner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Nunja, ich will einen Helm designen lassen und suche dafür jemanden, der sowas auch "wirklich" kann ...


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

am besten mit airbrush, prob ist nur der kumpel der nen kompressor und alles hatte, wohnt net mehr hier  sonst hätte ich dir auch was schönes machen können.

ansonsten kannste auch was designen und sie auf folienaufkleber drucken lassen, was ich bei einem helm für sinnvoller halte. sprich eine grundfarbe und das eig. design über folie machen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Scheint mir sogar die bessere Lösung zu sein - nur wie und wo, wer druckt sowas auch haltbar?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich mich schlaumachen ich hab ne bekannte die das mal gelernt hat!


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

floppi mein alter terrorist, kommst du nachher auch mit in die eilenriede?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Bin ab 14.30 da! Und micha, ich hab mir das erklären lassen mit dem helm...voll easy.


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

eine freundin von mir macht das, die hat einen plotter. zur not kann man auch zu kaufhof oder anderen druckshops. wenn man den eine vorlage gibt, scannen die das ein und drucken es einfach aus.

das ist wie mit den t-shirt, die man selber bedrucken lassen kann, nur das es das gepresst wird.


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Genau webster, ab zu copex und ne folie plotten lassen...und dann schön auf den helm kleben!


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

mooooooooooooinsen... alle zusammennn... ja ich wer dannn mal gugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Update; erst ab 15 da! Sorry leute!


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=188642


gugg ma hier, 55 euro für zwei blätter.. das wäre doch eigentlich auch noch erträglich oder??


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen "sehr" guten Graffitikünstler hier aus Hannover?




Ja kenne ein!


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

ja mich


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

sooo ich habe mich jetzt entschieden... zweifache kettenführung 32 und 36er blatt drauf
und bashguide vor.. und sonst soooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

Froooby du trinkst zuviel...... das wird so nix mit dir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> sooo ich habe mich jetzt entschieden... zweifache kettenführung 32 und 36er blatt drauf
> und bashguide vor.. und sonst soooooooooooooooooooooo?



Wenn du einen braust der dir alles anbaut frage mich!!


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wenn du einen braust der dir alles anbaut frage mich!!



ja, wenn ich alles habe und so dann sage ich bescheid.. werde morgen erstmal meine kette stück kürzen das die straffer sitzt die fliegt mir imma runter und dann nächste woche kf dran..


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

Bin Morgen ab 13uhr in der eile! wer noch???


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

kona basti ist halb zehn morgens da..  loooooooooool ich werde eventuell auch so gegen 1 oder 2 oder drei kommen muss erstmal irgendwo so einen schlüssel für die kette holen und nen ketten schloss..


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> Froooby du trinkst zuviel...... das wird so nix mit dir.....



Du kleine DH-Muschi...


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> kona basti ist halb zehn morgens da..  loooooooooool ich werde eventuell auch so gegen 1 oder 2 oder drei kommen muss erstmal irgendwo so einen schlüssel für die kette holen und nen ketten schloss..



Ich habe alles!! bin ja Zweiradmechaniker!!


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich habe alles!! bin ja Zweiradmechaniker!!



ja das hört sich gut an, kannste ein schloss auch mitnehmen oder soll ich das holen??


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

Bringe was mit!!!


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bringe was mit!!!



hamma ich danke dir.. !!! dann bin ich wohl auch etwas früher da..


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

@Stimp - war dasd der coiler den du meintest oder doch nen anderer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

ne, das coiler das ich meinte ist wohl schon verkauft oder die laufzeit ist abgelaufen.
aber vielleicht ist das hier ja ne alternative. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/188148/cat/45


bastis, hättest du heut mal was gesagt... 
kettennieter und son gedöns hab ich eigentlich immer am start.


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ne, das coiler das ich meinte ist wohl schon verkauft oder die laufzeit ist abgelaufen.
> aber vielleicht ist das hier ja ne alternative.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/188148/cat/45
> 
> ...



axo, lol ja hätte ich das gewusst.. aba du hast ja selber gesehen das da was passieren muss.. ich muss ma die kassete rausnehmen ein bischen suaber machen und fetten und die kette muss defenitiv ein stück kürzer, zwecks strammer....;P


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Juni 2009)

@der STIMP WAS IST DEN MIT PANZER OLLY IRGEND WIE KANN ICH DEN NICHT EREICHEN WER KOMMT DEN MORGEN NOCH SO 9.30-10.00


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Kettennieter hab ich auch am tool


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

bastis, immer sofort laut schreien wenn wir zusammen fahren und irgendwas nicht rund läuft. 
irgendwer hat sicher rat und tat zur hand...

basti, ich mors panzerolli gleich mal an und geb laut was bei raus gekommen ist. 

floppi, wir reden hier von werkzeug, nicht von gerätschaften mit denen man knusper aus der nase erntet. 
würdest du meine dj3 oder manitou gegen deine dingsi gabel und kohle tauschen?
hab grad wen der mein felt will aber nicht so viel zahlen kann/will. hab ihm ne andere gabel vorgeschlagen.


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

Okay naechstes mal schreie ich kein problem.... sehen uns morgen..


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

mag mir eins von den zonenkindern mal die bilder vom deister am sonntag zukommen lassen [email protected]
 schnurr schnurrrr


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

@Stimp: das kraftstoff f2 hab ich vorhin auch schon aufm schirm gehabt  kann mich einfach nich entscheiden aber hab ja noch nen bissel zeit..


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

wie die kraftstoff rahmen sind, kann ich nciht sagen. jedenfalls hab ich noch ncihts schlechtes darüber gehört. 
und der dhx 5 dämpfer ist ober top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Ja mario, das würd ich machen. Was möchtest du denn für deine dj3? Is ja die mit schnellspanner...


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

ich muss das mal onkel google fragen aber so rein von der optik her gefällts mir schon und der preis is auch meines erachtens ok..jetzt aus der sicht eines anfängers gesehn..*hust*


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

erst mal schauen was der andere dazu sagt. und wenn er das will, dann werden wir beiden uns schon einig... 
schnellspanner haben ja beide gabeln.

froop, der kurs geht sogar mehr als ok. der dämpfer ist top und wenn der rahmen wirklich keine macken hat, 
kann man kaum mehr für den kurs erwarten. 
aber erstmal ne nacht drüber schlafen und die allwissende müllhalde (google) befragen ist auch immer ne gute sache. 
mach ich eigentlich auch immer so wenn ich mir was neues zulegen will.


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

@stimp: ihr müsst auch mal lesen was ich schreibe!!! die fotos sind aufem ftp server!!!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

hab da noch was gefunden: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/189383/cat/45 

was sagt die kona-fan-kurve dazu?


----------



## bastis (18. Juni 2009)

Wuerde ich auf kona stehen wuerde ich darueber nachdenken frooby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Vorsicht bei kraftstoff bikes. Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher das bis 2008 relativ schlechte testergebnisse gehagelt hat von der bike, mountainbike und der bike sport news. Aber ab 08 und09 haben die die geo überarbeitet!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> Wuerde ich auf kona stehen wuerde ich darueber nachdenken frooby



ja klar aber das teil da von kraftstoff is auch groovy... ich muss mal chef fragen ob ich nen vorschuss bekomme von 1200,dann hol ich beide


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei kraftstoff bikes. Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher das bis 2008 relativ schlechte testergebnisse gehagelt hat von der bike, mountainbike und der bike sport news. Aber ab 08 und09 haben die die geo überarbeitet!


oha..echt? na dann noch mal die müllhalde eben fragen,was die so sagt..danke dir


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2009)

viel zeugs mit dran und bei aber auch noch ne ganze menge die noch fehlt. 
brauchst dann zusärzlich noch gabel, bremsen und schaltung (wobei ich für ne schaltung noch nen trigger über hab). 
frag ihn doch mal was sein letzter preis wäre ehe er nen totalen zusammenbruch erleidet. 
vielleicht lässt sich da noch ne ecke was sparen die dann in neue teile wandern kann. 
an sich ist das was angeboten wird klasse.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

also die dinger,kraftstoff,werden in taiwan geschweißt aber ansonsten sollen die recht gut sein,was ich bis jetzt so lesen konnte..


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> viel zeugs mit dran und bei aber auch noch ne ganze menge die noch fehlt.
> brauchst dann zusärzlich noch gabel, bremsen und schaltung (wobei ich für ne schaltung noch nen trigger über hab).
> frag ihn doch mal was sein letzter preis wäre ehe er nen totalen zusammenbruch erleidet.
> vielleicht lässt sich da noch ne ecke was sparen die dann in neue teile wandern kann.
> an sich ist das was angeboten wird klasse.



klar,da fehlt dann noch einiges aber das war mir eh klar das ich noch teile dazu brauch und soll ja nich alles von heut auf morgen,fertig - drop! gehn  Werd den mal anhauen was seine schmerzgrenze is und er bekommt dann noch ne tafel milka schoki dazu


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Naja das mit taiwan stimmt scho aber die haben irgendwann den hersteller gewechselt. Vorher hatten die den gleichen hersteller wie f.a.t.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

hab das ja auch nur so in nem anderen bike forum gelesen 

http://forum.outdoorchannel.de/foru...hmen/12911-kraftstoff-bikes-billig-bikes.html 

ähm..darf ich hier sowas überhaupt posten??


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

bestimmt darfst du das 

aber der Pitbullbeisser regt mich ja mal richtig auf. 70% billiger als in deutschland. ja sicher, weil kinder da arbeiten müssen  ne aber mal in ernst, was der schreibt ist ja mal nur ********. von wegen er kauft als unternehmer 70% billiger ein, nimmt dafür aber in kauf, das der rahmen reißen kann und der aber ja natürlich umgetauscht wird. AHHHH ich will keinen rahmen der reißt, hab kein bock mir das rückrat zu brechen!!!

wie seht ihr das?

ich geb lieber 70% mehr aus, weiß aber das es keine kinder hergestellt haben und der qualitätsstandard einfach noch viel höher ist und ich mir nicht das rückrat breche!!! und wenn das bei einem rahmen z.B. aus deutschland passiert, weiß ich wenigstens, das ich da noch geld rausbekommen kann, weil die auch geld haben.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

Also das hab ich mir auch so gedacht wie du..geht mal gar nicht,das mit dem rahmen und dann nur "umtauschen" Was bringt es mir wenn ich den rahmen tauschen kann und danach im aok shopper nach hause rolle?? Nüscht! So ne einstellung is mal echt vorn popo von diesem typen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

gib´s hier in hannover eigendlich auch sowas wie ne skate-halle wo man auch mit´n bike fahren darf/kann? So als "schlechtwetter" option..


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

ja gibt es:

http://www.yard-skatehall.de/index/index.html


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ja gibt es:
> 
> http://www.yard-skatehall.de/index/index.html



hmm.ok,nur mit bmx oder auch mit "richtigen" bike´s?


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

natürlich auch mit unseren bikes  wir unterscheiden nicht zwischen BMXer und MTBler

wenn da wer hin will, ihr wisst ja, bin immer dabei


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> hmm.ok,nur mit bmx oder auch mit "richtigen" bike´s?




Dirts und bm-wiegs


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

ahja,alles klar..wollte jetzt auch nicht den bmxér vorn koffer kacken oder so,hehe..wenn das so ist,dann is ja alles tutti..mal sehn,vielleicht demnächst mal hin da und die lage checken..


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

@tweety: biste morgen doch ein bisschen länger als 17uhr da? musst doch meine gabel sehen  ( eig. will ich dich ja sehen schatzi  )


EDIT: also ich und tweety sind bei halle immer dabei


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dirts und bm-wiegs



dann falle ich da ja noch so nen kleines bissel rein in diesen schuh mit meinem..öhm..was immer das auch ist,was ich fahre


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @tweety: biste morgen doch ein bisschen länger als 17uhr da? musst doch meine gabel sehen  ( eig. will ich dich ja sehen schatzi  )
> 
> 
> EDIT: also ich und tweety sind bei halle immer dabei



Kann ich machen Hase mause Schmatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juni 2009)

Halle wär ich auch dabei! Wie viel warn da noch eintritt?


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

silence-floppi schrieb:


> halle wär ich auch dabei! Wie viel warn da noch eintritt?



5,-


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Juni 2009)

5

aber wenn wir genug sind, lass die leiber mieten, da haben wir mehr von, können alles fahren und keiner ist da  ausser wir natürlich


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juni 2009)

So meine süßen gute nacht sagt der Vogel! bis morgen in der Eile!!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

nachti...


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

was würde das denn kosten die halle zu mieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

So werd auch pennen. Hauste!


----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> natürlich auch mit unseren bikes  wir unterscheiden nicht zwischen BMXer und MTBler



wir unterscheiden nicht aber.... 
 ne war nur ein scherz. ist schon ganz schön hier das die mit den kinderrädern und die mit den bergrädern sich soweit ganz gut verstehen. ist ja nicht überall so. 

die halle mieten ist aber ne sache für sich. ich hatte mal angefragt als wir da waren und die meinten das der spass 40 euro/std. kosten soll. 
bissel happig der kurs...

so, ich park mich dann auch mal ins bettchen. guts nächtle und bis morgen.


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde es auf jedenfall lustig mit euch in der eilenriede obwohl ich lieba bergab fahre mit bischen tempo....aba das dort ist hamma funnig......


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Juni 2009)

moin moin 
eile is the best alle schön wetter fahrer oder wie?
so bi heut nachmittag in der eile freu mich.


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

Gumo freaks  

werd heute wohl leider nich dabei sein,muss doch nen bissel länger arbeiten heute  
Aber wünsch euch viel spaß,passt schön auf den gegenverkehr aufund angenehmes hügelhüpfen euch allen....


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Juni 2009)

bin heute auch nicht dabei


----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2009)

guten morgen härde

bastis, klink dich doch einfach bei den anderen mit ein wenn sie sonntags in den deister fahren. 

froop, hattest ja gestern schon gesagt das heut wohl ganzen tag malochen angesagt ist. 
aber falls dir noch nach nem feierabendbier ist, weisst du ja wo die härde zu finden ist 

hey chrischi, nicht dass das jetzt zur gewohnheit wird.


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

*Wer ist den nun alles in der Eile?? werde so um 15uhr noch mal zu den Rampen fahren( Nord Ost Bad) wer kommt mit?*


----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2009)

ich muss nur noch neue brombeerzweige für meine stabschrecken holen und mittagessen; 
dann gehts ab in die eilenriede. 

beim nord-ost bad hängt jetzt ne kette mit schloss amt eingangstor. (war doch neulich mit felix da)


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

Dann sprengen wir es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Das schloss kriegst du mit nem großen bolzenschneider auf! Hab voll verpennt. Werd so inner stunde los


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Juni 2009)

ich mach dann heute mein bike und werd morgen auf jedenfall biken.
heute ist ölwechsel und grundreinigung angesagt.

EDIT: nicht aufsprengen das schloss, dann lieber klettern und wenn es fertig ist, werden die das schon öffnen.


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

Bringe Kamera mit!!


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Juni 2009)

ja super und ich kann nicht


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

Sonntag im Deister können wir wieder SEX haben schatz!!


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

Lol ihr seid ja drauf... also ich werde wohl auuch erst so gegen zwei drei in der eilenriede sein wenn es nicht regnet.../= allen anderen viel spass....

Wer fährt sonntag alles in deister? Und um wieviel uhr geht es los?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

Ich Deister! um 10,30uhr


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

So bis gleich in der Eile!! kuß an alle


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

Jo ich bin noch in langenhagen muss jetzt erstmal nach ricklingen bike holen und dann ab ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Werd auch langsam los...


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

so sind alle weg jetzte?? ich bin jetzt erst zu hause brauche noch ein stückkkk....


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

es PPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTman... was das jetzt fürn ****..hmmmm....???


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Na toll jetzt pisst es wie sau! :-(   bin froh das ich es noch bis zu nem kollegen gekommen bin!


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

aba richtig man wollte gerade los aba glaube ich überlege mir das besser mal... hm....


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn es aufhört überleg ich mir das nochmal ob ich in die eile fahr oder lieber nach hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

ja mal sehen ... also auf jedenfall ist es jetzt richtig nass so wie das gallert.... ich werde dann eventuell doch lieba in die city fahren und mein bike ganz machen..

also ich ahbe beschlossen da es sowieso gerade regnet mal kurz zum fahrad laden zu juckeln mir eine kettenschloss zu holen und meine kette zu machen... wenn ich das den habe werde ich mal darüber nachdenken in die eilenriede zu fahren...!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Kein plan... Ich werd nach hause fahren! Ich bin dann montag wieder am start!


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

mal ernsthaft ne.. ich hatte pberlegt ein 32 und ein 36 er kettenblatt zu nehmen aba das geht ja gar nicht.. weil ich dann ja trotzdem das kleine wegmachen würde.. wie gross kann maximal das kleine sein?? was würdet ihr für grössen empfehlen? 

eilenriede komme ich heute nicht mehr, kein bock mehr habe schön bike klar gemacht und geputzt und soooooo.. .P


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

Gutäään aböööönd...Härde  

Feierabend aber bei dem wetter bin ich froh das ich doch nich mehr konnte  Wer hat sich alles nen nassen pöter geholt?  
@Stimp : Klar weiß ich wo ich den rest finde wegen nem feierabendbierchen.. Aber das wird heut nix mehr,Pony bleibt heute mal im stall..
Gute neuigkeiten - bekomme von meinem chef nen vorschuss von 700,- taler - Kona,isch komme!! *freu*


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Gutäään aböööönd...Härde
> 
> Feierabend aber bei dem wetter bin ich froh das ich doch nich mehr konnte  Wer hat sich alles nen nassen pöter geholt?
> @Stimp : Klar weiß ich wo ich den rest finde wegen nem feierabendbierchen.. Aber das wird heut nix mehr,Pony bleibt heute mal im stall..
> Gute neuigkeiten - bekomme von meinem chef nen vorschuss von 700,- taler - Kona,isch komme!! *freu*



verrückter... he he ...


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> verrückter... he he ...



Alter,was geht ab? Alles porno bei dir?  Chef heut gefragt und der meinte,kein ding machen wa klar die kohle  Er weiß nur nich,das ich mir dafür nen neues bike kaufen will *LoL*


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

Ja haut doch ist doch geil digga freut mich fuer dich man


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

tataa..was meint ihr zu dem bike und preis? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/188986/cat/42


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Alter froopy, wenn du dir das holtst muss ich das mal misbrauchen  schlag zu...hinterrad zentrieren kannste bestimmt tweet fragen und gabel bestimmt auch! Bei dem bock kannste nix falsch machen!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Alter froopy, wenn du dir das holtst muss ich das mal misbrauchen  schlag zu...hinterrad zentrieren kannste bestimmt tweet fragen und gabel bestimmt auch! Bei dem bock kannste nix falsch machen!



 ok,denk mal das wird sich machen lassen und wenn du es missbrauchen willst..ich frag dann mal meinen zuhälter wegen nem guten stundenkurs. Aber nur safe,ohne kostet dann mehr  
Eigendlich nen cooles pony,nääää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Das teil hatt ich auch mal im blick...aber ohne mos nix los :-(  wenn du den bock hast kannst du damit so ziemlich alles machen, ob eile oder deister alles ist möglich!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

hab mir aber auch schon sagen lassen,das es für den kurs zu teuer sein soll.. Was is´n das überhaupt für eins? 05/06 ??? *nixraff*


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juni 2009)

Ähm...ja runter handeln würd ich den! Ich glaub 06! Frag da aber mal [email protected] der weiß das!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juni 2009)

ok..mal anfragen da,was er dazu meint.Vielleich hab ich dann ja schon baaaald nen kona-sofa..herlüsch


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Juni 2009)

mein öl aus der gabel ist ja mal so dreickig und viel zu wenig im linken holm gewesen. bin ich froh, das ich das ölwechsel schnell machen wollte 
nun noch 20min warten bis der ganze dreck raus ist und dann wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

Einer möchte mit mir tauschen gegen ein Kona Stinky 2007 , Soll ich es machen??


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juni 2009)

So wer kommt nun Sonntag alles mit in den deister? wegen Karte BITTE HIER ANTWORTEN=== http://www.ridingwebster.de/mtb-for...php?f=19&sid=e6af3fa8e63189058b397fea6312ca6c


----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2009)

froopy, lass das sein mit dem kona. 
ist ein 05er. auch wenn gabel und dämpfer klasse sind, ist der rest eher mau. 
bei dem kurs bekommst du schon mind. ein 07er.
aber das dein cheffe nen vorschuss locker machen will ist schon ne klasse hausnummer. 
keine sorge und vor allem keine eile; wir finden schon noch nen schönen untersetzer für dich


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

habe mal angemeldet RidingWebster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2009)

tweet, die shimpanso bremse ist dran, züge unten lang verlegt und alles funzt wunderbärchen. 
die andere können wir ja bei gelegenheit mal flott machen wenns dir recht ist. 
hab heut aber glück gehabt das ich die alte bremse noch da hatte. sonst wäre ich ohne hr bremse mal so richtig aufgeschmissen gewesen...


----------



## bastis (19. Juni 2009)

wer ist den jetzt sonntag so alles dabei??????


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

@ stimp, wie gross bist du eigentlich??? wieviel wiegst du?? suche auch noch eine jackem habe nur ein ppanzer für brust und rücken..


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

bin irgendwas zwischen 1,85 und 1,90 und wieg um die 70kg. 
bist du morgen in der eilenriede? dann kann ich das safety mal mitbringen.


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

ja aber nur bis um halb zwölf weil ich um eins am bhf geduscht sein muss lol .. aba hat sowieso zeit habe diesen monat sowieso keinen fuchs mehr üba...


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

@bastis: bist frei geschaltet 

ölwechsel vollbracht, aber ich glaube irgendwo ist ein riss oder ein sandkorn  es knackt so komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @bastis: bist frei geschaltet
> 
> ölwechsel vollbracht, aber ich glaube irgendwo ist ein riss oder ein sandkorn  es knackt so komisch



danke digga.... aba hat noch gar keiner gepostet wegen sonntag jo?


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

die beiden kona zonenkinder werden dabei sein, der floppi, kona-basti und ich ich, webster ist sicher auch mit von der partie und tweety hatte vorhin auch schon gesagt das er fährt.


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

ja musste den beitrag verschieben, weil tweety es mal wieder niocht hinbekommen hat


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopy, lass das sein mit dem kona.
> ist ein 05er. auch wenn gabel und dämpfer klasse sind, ist der rest eher mau.
> bei dem kurs bekommst du schon mind. ein 07er.
> aber das dein cheffe nen vorschuss locker machen will ist schon ne klasse hausnummer.
> keine sorge und vor allem keine eile; wir finden schon noch nen schönen untersetzer für dich



na für das geld,was er dafür haben will eh nich mehr als 700,- geb ich dem auch nich aber dann hätte ich zumindest schon mal etwas mehr als jetzt und kann die teile dann später auf nen anderen rahmen übernehmen..


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

naja, 800 wären auch noch ok aber mehr würd ich dafür nicht hergeben.


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> die beiden kona zonenkinder werden dabei sein, der floppi, kona-basti und ich ich, webster ist sicher auch mit von der partie und tweety hatte vorhin auch schon gesagt das er fährt.



na ja sag halt wo und wann es los geht...


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

biste morgen früh auch eile,Stimp? können dann ja da noch mal drüber schnacken  werd mich mal wech machen,frau is schon im bett und isch husch dann auch mal nach... 

Macht´s guti,Härde bis die tage dann - ride on,ride hart  


EDIT: The Doc is leaving the house und macht nu hier die lichter aus...


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

steht bei mir im forum, wann die bahn fährt und wo.


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

froopi, morgen früh wird der stimp noch im koma liegen (ist doch wochenende)...


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster weist du wer fisherhof zu steigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

tweety, die konas (micha und diana) und ich


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweety, die konas (micha und diana) und ich



dann sehen wir uns ja sonntag früh stimp


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

jupp


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

so, der onkel mario wird jetzt auch mal in sein bettchen schleichen und das grosse grunzen beginnen 
schlaft gut. bis morgen.


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> so, der onkel mario wird jetzt auch mal in sein bettchen schleichen und das grosse grunzen beginnen
> schlaft gut. bis morgen.



nachti


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juni 2009)

Ey will auch fischer hof einsteigen


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

Lol jo machst du.... hehe


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

Eilenriede wird nix heute aldda ich kann net pennen....


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juni 2009)

So ich geh dann auch mal pennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

moin härde, 

oups, sorry, den floppi hab ich ja ganz vergessen und noch viel schlimmer, weil er ja vorher noch zu mir kommen wollte...


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

*Also wenn es morgen Gans dolle Pipi macht Fahre ich in die Yard, wer kommt dann mit??
Ansonsten 10,39 uhr linden Bahnhof und ab in den Deister!*


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

Was ist die jard? Als es montag so gepisst hat hat mein kollege sich aufm ladys das bein verdreht er kann imma noch nicht auftreten aba ich hoffe das es trocken bleibt!!!


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen,Freaks  

alter schwede,voll verpennt [email protected] : du hier und nich am hüpfen?


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

Kennt man den=== http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2113


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

Aldda ich konnte nicht penn habe bis 5 wach gelegen versuche der kleenen auch schon abzusagen habe kein bock drauf heute,sag ma micha kommst du auch mit in deister morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> Aldda ich konnte nicht penn habe bis 5 wach gelegen versuche der kleenen auch schon abzusagen habe kein bock drauf heute,sag ma micha kommst du auch mit in deister morgen?




das is übel wenn man nich pennen kann,ich schau mir dann immer zeichentrickfilme an - das funzt super  ratzfatz biste am pennen..
Ähm,morgen deister? Ne,morgen muss ich das treppenhaus hier machen,heut komm ich da zu nich mehr,weil mein chef am montag die große alubole wieder haben will und ich die aber dazu brauche..das nächstemal komm ich aber dann mit


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

tweet, rote stier-limo verleiht flüüüügelll......

bastis was los mit dir? warst ja noch die halbe nacht unterwegs. 
die yard ist eine skatehalle mit rampen, halfpies, foampit (becken mit schaumstoffwürfeln) etc. 
ist aber auch für bmx´er und mtb´ler.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juni 2009)

Mario wenn schlecht wetter sein, wir beiden dann auch yard..?  so zum verbessern der streettechnik?


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/192901/cat/42 

das is ja mal auch was schnuffiges für den anfang im fully sector..also für mich so.. und der kommt gleich aus der nachbarschaft


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

hm, weiss nicht was ich von dem ghost halten soll. 

felix, auf yard kann ich mal so dolle wie auf nen mückenstich auf meinem schniepie...


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

und da kann ich mit meinen fully fahren?? inner halle? ich meine das hört sich ja ganz interessant an .. so ein schaumstoffbecken und so...P 

ähm ja ich konnte nicht pennen wollte eigentlich heute morgen noch raus und gleich weg aba irgendwie sage 
ich alles ab heute


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/192901/cat/42
> 
> das is ja mal auch was schnuffiges für den anfang im fully sector..also für mich so.. und der kommt gleich aus der nachbarschaft




Hy den kenne ich der das Rad verkaufen möchte! Der wollte Sonntag auch in deister sein! könnt ja mal übern Preis Reden!


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hy den kenne ich der das Rad verkaufen möchte! Der wollte Sonntag auch in deister sein! könnt ja mal übern Preis Reden!



bin aba am sonntag leider nich dabei  aber wenn du den kennst,vielleicht könntest du ihm ja mal ins gewissen reden damit er am preis etwas schraubt..*liebgugg*


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> bin aba am sonntag leider nich dabei  aber wenn du den kennst,vielleicht könntest du ihm ja mal ins gewissen reden damit er am preis etwas schraubt..*liebgugg*



Ich frage ihn mal!!!


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

yard und fullys passen nicht wirklich zusammen. 

mist, sieht schon wieder nach regen aus. wollte doch gleich in die eilenriede fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

Ich Fahre nun mal schnellll in die Stadt was für morgen holen!!


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich frage ihn mal!!!




hach du der beste... @Stimp : taucheranzug wäre von vorteil...


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

taucheranzug wäre auf jeden fall mal ne option für rengerische deiser/harz tage. 
dann kann man sich gleich zusammen mit seinem rad in die waschstrasse stellen


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> taucheranzug wäre auf jeden fall mal ne option für rengerische deiser/harz tage.
> dann kann man sich gleich zusammen mit seinem rad in die waschstrasse stellen



und sieht auch bestimmt ungemein sexy aus..Rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

lol ich hoffe das das morgen nicht regnet, letzter tag wo ich los kann.. dann ist urlauib zu ende... ja eilenriede, fährt heute wer runter????


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

froop, schau dir einfach nur mal die cc leute an in ihren wurstpellen... 

ich hab noch ne kleinigkeit zu erledigen und dann komm ich zum nachmittag auch in die eilenriede.

felix, wie schauts bei aus mit biken heute?


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froop, schau dir einfach nur mal die cc leute an in ihren wurstpellen...
> 
> ich hab noch ne kleinigkeit zu erledigen und dann komm ich zum nachmittag auch in die eilenriede.
> 
> felix, wie schauts bei aus mit biken heute?



jeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

sonst nioch wer in der eilenriede heute?? wer ma was essen und dann auch mal vorbei lokken bierchen trinken .. .P


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

schlaft ihr alle noch???


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

ähäh..also ich zumindest nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juni 2009)

Ne, fahr jetz zu bmw neue s1000rr gucken und dann mit nen kumpel zum fußball  das ist übrigens kein ghost sondern ein f.a.t. bike


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ne, fahr jetz zu bmw neue s1000rr gucken und dann mit nen kumpel zum fußball  *das ist übrigens kein ghost sondern ein f.a.t. bike*



Hä? Steht doch aber drauf..wie man ja deutlich sehn kann


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

Kommt wer in die eilenriede noch?


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

jupp, ich hab grad mein zeug gesattelt und starte jetzt. 
bis gleich.


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin schon da gib gassssss


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

Heute wurde ich angemacht, von einen der den Sprung übers Grab gebaut hat! Er meinte ich hätte ihn fragen sollen bevor ich daran was mache! aber er hat ja eigentlich mein gebauten zerstört! naja hin oder Heer ist mir nun auch alles egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Heute wurde ich angemacht, von einen der den Sprung übers Grab gebaut hat! Er meinte ich hätte ihn fragen sollen bevor ich daran was mache! aber er hat ja eigentlich mein gebauten zerstört! naja hin oder Heer ist mir nun auch alles egal.



lol sind noch welche gekommen oder was? das sah aba auch wag halsig aus da das ding .. :O


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

??? wer hat denn da rumgemault? kann ja eigentlich nur alfi oder bijan gewesen sein.
tatsache ist aber halt das du das dingen gebaut hast und die anderen mal ne runde gar nichts zu maulen haben.
die eilenriede gehört niemanden und jeder kann/darf da fahren.
jeder kann da bauen. und niemand hat wem auch immer was zu verbieten!


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ??? wer hat denn da rumgemault? kann ja eigentlich nur alfi oder bijan gewesen sein.
> tatsache ist aber halt das du das dingen gebaut hast und die anderen mal ne runde gar nichts zu maulen haben.
> die eilenriede gehört niemanden und jeder kann/darf da fahren.
> jeder kann da bauen. und niemand hat wem auch immer was zu verbieten!



wollteste nicht auf die hochzeit loooool


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

sitz schon bei basti und petra in den startlöchern. 
die holde damenwelt ist aber immer nicht die schnellste. abmarsch sollte eigentlich schon um halb sein. 
frag ich mich mal wieder wozu ich mich vorhin so beeilt hab....


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> sitz schon bei basti und petra in den startlöchern.
> die holde damenwelt ist aber immer nicht die schnellste. abmarsch sollte eigentlich schon um halb sein.
> frag ich mich mal wieder wozu ich mich vorhin so beeilt hab....



jea jea so ist das.. viel spass heute abend und sauf nicht zuviel ..


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2009)

oi oi, es geht los, es geht los....
bis morgen.
und tweet, ärger dich nicht!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi oi, es geht los, es geht los....
> bis morgen.
> und tweet, ärger dich nicht!



Über böde anmachen ärger ich mich doch nicht! weil ich weis das er scheise laberte


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich frage ihn mal!!!



hey ho,hab mit ihm schon gemailt wegen dem bike..750,- wäre sein kurz und ich denk mal,das is ok so..


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

so ich werd jetzt noch ma in keller meine ganzschaltung knaspert und ruspelt ein bischen und das wollt ich noch hinbiegen .. und dann geht es ab morgen in deister... jeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

10.30 am bhf.. da sind wa dabei das ist prima prima kolonia..


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juni 2009)

hilfe ich bekomme mein rad nicht auf die felge wohran kann das liegen ? habe mein reifenauf zieher schon verbogen brauche hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juni 2009)

leute ich bin morgen nicht dabei...hab ne bekannte getroffen bei bmw und chille hier jetz mit ihr in hemmingen....mein bike chillt aber zu hause und ick wes nich wann ick nach hause komme...vieleicht schaff icks noch inne eile..sorry


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> leute ich bin morgen nicht dabei...hab ne bekannte getroffen bei bmw und chille hier jetz mit ihr in hemmingen....mein bike chillt aber zu hause und ick wes nich wann ick nach hause komme...vieleicht schaff icks noch inne eile..sorry



mensch mensch floppi jetzt wird es regnen morgen ich sehe es schon...


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> hilfe ich bekomme mein rad nicht auf die felge wohran kann das liegen ? habe mein reifenauf zieher schon verbogen brauche hilfe



ich dachte ihr habt das in der eilenriede schon gemacht!!! oder habt ihr nur die felge fertig gespeicht? hm... es wird eventuell daran liegen das die felge neu ist.. nimm mal einen föhn und mach den reifenb warm digga ..


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> hilfe ich bekomme mein rad nicht auf die felge wohran kann das liegen ? habe mein reifenauf zieher schon verbogen brauche hilfe



Haste ihn schon drauf??


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

so hab eben das wetter nochmal studiert und es wird darafu hinauslaufen, dass es morgen vormittag in etwa so wie heute wird und ab mittag nachmittag etwas mehr regen. 
da wir eh gegen 15/16uhr wieder fahren sollte es morgen also kein problem sein.

ich bin zu 100% morgen dabei, rucksack ist schon gepackt


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2009)

Komme auch!!


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juni 2009)

och menno..ich will auch aber kann nich mitkommen


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juni 2009)

ja jetzt habe ich ihn drauf habe ein meisel benutzt  mit gewalt get es besser bin morgen dabei


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

looooooooooool jea es ist voll april wetter aba es baller es wird schon lustig hoffe nur da sviele leute mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe das auch und das es nicht so schlamig ist


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das auch und das es nicht so schlamig ist



stell dich nicht so an man


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

auf wenn musste ich morgen am hbf warten???


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> auf wenn musste ich morgen am hvf warten???



kona basti.. lol


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

ok 10:20 an den schlttafeln, vorne beim eingang. aber pünktlich sein, weil ich noch essen holen muss und nen kaffee


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ok 10:20 an den schlttafeln, vorne beim eingang. aber pünktlich sein, weil ich noch essen holen muss und nen kaffee



lol musst du mit ihm klären ich steige fishahof ein .. .P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juni 2009)

ich bin ober pünktlich


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich bin ober pünktlich



jeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juni 2009)

sehr gut, dann bis morgen und allen eine gute nacht.


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> jeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 was sol das heisen?


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> was sol das heisen?



das soll heissen das basti aka jesus voll bock hat auf morgen ..


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juni 2009)

ok dann bis morgen gute nacht muss ins bett sonst blocke ich morgen nur bäume bis morgen. und dann ausgeschlafen rocken


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ok dann bis morgen gute nacht muss ins bett sonst blocke ich morgen nur bäume bis morgen. und dann ausgeschlafen rocken



ich auch gute nacht zusammen bis morgen .. bääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juni 2009)

Seit ihr morgen nachmittag dann noch in der eilenriede? Da würd ich wenn dann noch hinkommen aufn sonntags-bierchen...


----------



## der stimp (21. Juni 2009)

so jungs, bin zurück von der hochzeit und george würde mir für das was da war wieder an die gurgel springen. 
morgen also deister ohne dr.mario...

zonenbengel, sorry aber jetzt noch zu euch zu kommen dürfte wohl zu spät werden. 
vor 3 werd ich wohl nicht aufschlagen können.

morgen nachmittag bin ich dann in der eile mit von der partie. meldet euch kurz wenn ihr im deister startet. 

vile spass euch und gutes wetter und jetzt ne gute nacht.

floppi, schämen solltest du dich. sozialkontakte zu pflegen und dabei die härde zu vernachlässigen, nein, sowas geht nun wrklich nicht


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> och menno..ich will auch aber kann nich mitkommen


 hat ja bald ein ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch im deister wenn das wetter mitmacht


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

moin.

also wer ist nun alles dabei?
haben ja mal wieder einige den schwanz eingezogen!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Allso es Regnet bei mir!!


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

bei mir nicht und das war auch nicht die frage  und selbst wenn, würde ich fahren 

also wer kommt nun?

mir gehts eig. um eure fahrkarte. ich habe eine!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Unser Kona biker kommt zum Bahnhof und wartet da auf dich!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Pass mal auf wir sind dan nur 3


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

hagen und erhan kommen, die haben mir schon geschrieben.

also schonmal 5


----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

Iich bin grade wach geworden und um 10 30 am fischerhof bis spaeter maedeeeeeeeeeelzzz


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Ich esse nun erst mal was! HAM HAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

Nein es regnet nicht, es niesselt nur.. um 10.45 kommt die sonne das hat mir mein wettergeist verraten der macht es dann wieda rocken loool mein chef hat gesagt er feuert mich wenn ich mir was breche looool


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Nun pisst es voll!


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

also bei mir ist immer noch nix, ganz kurz niesel gewesen und sonst nix.
so bin mich dann fetig machen, bis später in der bahn.


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich komme wenn das so weiter geht! wenn dann bin ich in der Yard!


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

OMG echt jetzt?

dann bring mir mal mein futter in die bahn


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Ich ziehe regen Sachen an und komme mit!!!! aber nur wenn ich einen kuß bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

ja kriegste, wenn es regnet, tut es zum glück ja gerade nciht 

also bis gleich!


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juni 2009)

mir war es zu nass bin zu hause geblieben


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juni 2009)

Bin jetzt wieder da! Morgen bei guten wetter? Eile?


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hat ja bald ein ende




hehe,gott sei dank  mit nem hardtail im deister is nich so besonders fluffig...


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

eyy, ich fahr auch ein hardtail!!!


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> eyy, ich fahr auch ein hardtail!!!



nur wein doch nich gleich.. hardtail is schon was geiles aber im deister damit rumhüppen is meiner meinung nach nich so pralle,etwas zu flowig da oben..dann lieber inne eile oder yard damit


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juni 2009)

ja im deister mit einem hardtail is nicht wirklich toll ist meine meinung


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juni 2009)

Ne,das denk ich mal auch,wenn ich mir so die bilders ansehe..und da mit nem hardtail rumscheppern?  Och nöööö...


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

He schaut mal === http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2130


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Pack mal deine Aufname von mir hier rein!! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. Juni 2009)

top tweet. rattige nummer!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Zeige dir das gut laufende Video mal bei mir!!! Bin der erste in der eile! wer muss nun ran??


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juni 2009)

echt super  der flip geile nummer


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Ja kommt voll gut, Mache es die woche aber noch mal!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juni 2009)

Kann das video auf meinem handy nich gucken aber den gesprächen entnehme ich tweet hat heut nen flip gezogen?


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juni 2009)

meine antwort, zum hardtail im deister:

http://www.ridingwebster.de/pics/bike/4781.jpg


ja ich wusste es ja schon und kann nur nochmal sagen: GEILE sache tweety


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juni 2009)

Ich muss webster recht geben...hardtail im deister funzt!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Wir sind alle zusammen gut! mit dem was wir können( uns Trauen)


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juni 2009)

das ist richtig  da  gebe  ich dir voll recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

Ey mal an alle die mit in deister waren haaaamma es war mega funny heute bissel nass die trail also mit schreddern war nix aba easy.  .. mein fullface habe ich mir aba dann erst in der eile zwerschossen, ******** tut mein auge weh.. pics gibt es gleich wenn ich am rwechner sitzte


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Er soll mal die anderen Videos von mir hochladen!!


----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

ich denke wenn sven zu hause ist dann zieht er dein vid bei tube rein digga.. abaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaamma du hast echt meinen respekt... und zerlege ich mich wie ein blutiger anfänger...


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Ihr seit alle und ich  euch


----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

leida nicht mehr bildaaaa


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> leida nicht mehr bildaaaa




Kommt gut! aber morgen haste alles 2mal so dick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommt gut! aber morgen haste alles 2mal so dick



loooooooooool jea... auf jedenfall kann ich mein visier von helm nicht mehr kaputt machen.. .P


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> loooooooooool jea... auf jedenfall kann ich mein visier von helm nicht mehr kaputt machen.. .P



Genau P P


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> leida nicht mehr bildaaaa



Schau mal== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/393116


----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Schau mal== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/393116



danke tweety... lol sehe voll böhse aus man bin ich gar net .. .P


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2009)

Gute nacht alle bis morgen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Häääärdeee... 

Scheint ja wieder nen lustiger tag gewesen zu sein und der Doc war nich dabei.. @BAsti - immer kühlen kopf behalten,ride on Digga  Wenne eis fürs auge brauchst,sach bescheid


----------



## bastis (21. Juni 2009)

drfroop schrieb:


> hallo häääärdeee...
> 
> Scheint ja wieder nen lustiger tag gewesen zu sein und der doc war nich dabei.. @basti - immer kühlen kopf behalten,ride on digga  Wenne eis fürs auge brauchst,sach bescheid



beeeeeschhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddddd


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> beeeeeschhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddddd


 

 unterwegs...


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

oi, 
hast dich im deister oder in der eilenriede zerlegt?
auf jeden fall alles gute...


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi,
> hast dich im deister oder in der eilenriede zerlegt?
> auf jeden fall alles gute...



eilenriede an dem double neben dem grab... he he ... biste morgen in der eile?? wie war hochzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

@Basti : machen wa ne sammelbestellung wegen helmchen? So,bin dann mal wech hier und sag der härde mal gute nachti!!  

Bis (vielleicht)morgen inne eile...


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

au au. 
bin morgen in der eile. soll ich dir das safety dann mal mitbringen?

hochzeit war, hm, naja, also, sch**ße!? 
sonderbare leute, sonderbarer ort und kein alkofreies bier. 
was soll man davon halten?
mario: habt ihr *alkoholfreies* bier?
getränketante: nein, willst du einen baileys?

naja, meine fahrer meinten es wäre unhöflich eine hochzeit vor mitternacht zu verlassen und so musste ich der dinge dort harren. 
am ende hat mir der alko über all die langeweile hinweggeholfen. 
resüme: hochzeiten lieber ohne mario abhalten!!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> au au.
> bin morgen in der eile. soll ich dir das safety dann mal mitbringen?
> 
> hochzeit war, hm, naja, also, sch**ße!?
> ...



lol du bist ja ein typ... jea mach ma.. waere chillig, zumindest mal anprobieren!!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

so gute nacht zusammen


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

morgen härde,
die sonne lacht und die eilenriede ruft nach uns


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

gumo alle hier so..

das wetterchen is ja mehr als supi und werd dann am nachmittag auch wieder in der eilenriede zustoßen..


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

Buuu


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

morgen tweet, 
ich hatte vorhin mit uwe geschrieben und bekomm nachher die neue gabel. würde dann direkt im anschluss zu dir düsen, 
kurz gabel und vr tauschen (dickes danke nochmal das ich deins mal kurz tum testen haben kann) und dann ab zum hüpfen.
kommst dann auch noch mit?
heut kann ich aber nicht soo lange; muss um 19h wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

Wo bekomme ich unter 100,- nen fullface her? Jemand ne idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> morgen tweet,
> ich hatte vorhin mit uwe geschrieben und bekomm nachher die neue gabel. würde dann direkt im anschluss zu dir düsen,
> kurz gabel und vr tauschen (dickes danke nochmal das ich deins mal kurz tum testen haben kann) und dann ab zum hüpfen.
> kommst dann auch noch mit?
> heut kann ich aber nicht soo lange; muss um 19h wieder zu hause sein.



Müsstest nur vor 13uhr kommen! danach kann ich nicht mehr!


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich unter 100,- nen fullface her? Jemand ne idee?



Ja gans fiele!

Also meiner kostet um die 50,- und das Gewicht ist 745g
Kumpel hat auch noch ein neuen, in Crom! Gewicht über 1000g
Oder ein Bell für CA: 80-90,-  und um die 1000g


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

oha, unter 100?
ist das in sicherer ausstattung überhaupt möglich?
hab da ja keine ahnung, fahre ne calimero eierschale.


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

wollte thomas den chrom helm nicht eh verkaufen?


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oha, unter 100?
> ist das in sicherer ausstattung überhaupt möglich?
> hab da ja keine ahnung, fahre ne calimero eierschale.



naja,die gibs schon. Hab eben auch ma die allwissene müllhalde befragt und die sagte mir das es welche gibt unter 100,- mit TÜV und so.. hab ja zur zeit auch nur ne halbschale - aba immerhin Pro Tech


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

Also meiner ist für dh ! Tom möchte ihn doch Verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Also meiner ist für dh ! Tom möchte ihn doch Verkaufen!



was is´n das für ne größe? Hab ja nur so nen kleinen kinderkopp


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

Den habe ich auch== http://sport.shop.ebay.de/items/?_n..._Alle_Sportbekleidung&_odkw=helm&_osacat=9192


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

nen pro-tec deckel hab ich doch auch. sind einfach die besten... (halbschalen)


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

naja,einige hab ich ja schon gefunden in der preislage..mal sehn welchen ich nehme. So,bin dann mal raus und bis spöötaaa auf der hüpfbahn  

Schönen tach euch noch


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> nen pro-tec deckel hab ich doch auch. sind einfach die besten... (halbschalen)



Wann kommst du nun??


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2009)

uwe hat sich grad gemeldet das ich die gabel holen kommen kann. ich denke kurz vor 12 bin ich dann bei dir. (muss sie ja noch bei ihm abholen).


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> uwe hat sich grad gemeldet das ich die gabel holen kommen kann. ich denke kurz vor 12 bin ich dann bei dir. (muss sie ja noch bei ihm abholen).




Ok! bis gleich!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

Moin moin... frobby wenn ihr erst um halb elf arbeiten fahrt wie willste den dan um vier feierabend machn hmmm?? Und sonst maedelzzzz alles klar? Tweety sven hat hat sich imma noch nicht gemeldet!!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

link zu Tweety seinem backflip in der eilenriede.. haaaaammmmmmaaaaa


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich unter 100,- nen fullface her? Jemand ne idee?


 bei ebay natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

--->Schau mal hier rein<---


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juni 2009)

So werd gleich richtung eilenriede aufbrechen! Bis nachher!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> So werd gleich richtung eilenriede aufbrechen! Bis nachher!



jea bis spädda


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> link zu Tweety seinem backflip in der eilenriede.. haaaaammmmmmaaaaa



das machen wir dienstag noch mal!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

wie schon gesagt echt geile nummer und jetzt ist das video auch besser  meinen respekt hast du das war hhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
tweety


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

Tach auch Härde...

Konnt heute doch nich kommen aber morgen hab ich frei und denk mal das ich schon gegen 11 in der eile [email protected] - haaaammaaaaa!!!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> wollte thomas den chrom helm nicht eh verkaufen?



Wer is Tom?  Is das nen weisser cratoni helm den er verkaufen will bei ebay?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Wer is Tom?  Is das nen weisser cratoni helm den er verkaufen will bei ebay?




Tom ist ein freund von mir(uns)!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Tom ist ein freund von mir(uns)!



is tom auch hin und wieder in der eile? Weil biete grad auf nen weissen cartoni helm  noch bin ich höchster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> is tom auch hin und wieder in der eile? Weil biete grad auf nen weissen cartoni helm  noch bin ich höchster...




Ab und zu ja aber nicht immer!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

lol ich bestelle mir einen..


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

Er soll mal lieber mit mir sein Rad tauschen dann sind wir beide glücklich!!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Er soll mal lieber mit mir sein Rad tauschen dann sind wir beide glücklich!!!



he he aba ich glaube er hat kein bock.. 

tweety ich bestelle mir dann zum ersten rum die kefü und dann können wir das schick machen ..  ich wer mir warscheinlich auch einen neuen steuersatz holen, du meintest das du den auspressen kannst?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> he he aba ich glaube er hat kein bock..
> 
> tweety ich bestelle mir dann zum ersten rum die kefü und dann können wir das schick machen ..  ich wer mir warscheinlich auch einen neuen steuersatz holen, du meintest das du den auspressen kannst?



Können wir alles machen!!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Können wir alles machen!!!



jea thx...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juni 2009)

Hey leute, morgen werd ich auch so 12uhr rum wieder da sein! Und dann wird fröhlich rad gefahren!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

ich nicht muss wieda arbeiten ab morgen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

ich-hab-nen-fullface..tataaa 50,-


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ich-hab-nen-fullface..tataaa 50,-



zeig ma


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

Daaaa...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=120435315803&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

Ist doch geil der Helm!!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

Ach ja,Härde : hab mir nen shirt drucken lassen mit aufdruck : 
"Ich Bremse nicht für Baumarktbikes" und hinten steht druff
"Dirt-Street Crew Hannover"  kommt die tage dann mite poscht..


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist doch geil der Helm!!



das auf jeden fall und 50 sind nich zuviel da er ja noch neu is..guter schnitt würde ich sagen..


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Ach ja,Härde : hab mir nen shirt drucken lassen mit aufdruck :
> "Ich Bremse nicht für Baumarktbikes" und hinten steht druff
> "Dirt-Street Crew Hannover"  kommt die tage dann mite poscht..



Wir müssten alle das gleiche haben! wir müssen da mal drüber reden!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir müssten alle das gleiche haben! wir müssen da mal drüber reden!



wäre ne coole sache,das layout hab ich noch und der preis pro shirt wäre incl. versand 17,90. Aber wenn man mehr bestellt,würde es vielleicht billiger werden und der laden ist irgendwo lister meile. Können da ja ma die tage reden und fragen was die anderen davon halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> wäre ne coole sache,das layout hab ich noch und der preis pro shirt wäre incl. versand 17,90. Aber wenn man mehr bestellt,würde es vielleicht billiger werden und der laden ist irgendwo lister meile. Können da ja ma die tage reden und fragen was die anderen davon halten



Genau das machen wir auch mal!!


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

also DH/Dirt Street Crew gefällt mir besser


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> also DH/Dirt Street Crew gefällt mir besser



also ich hab meins ja schon bestellt aber is noch nich bezahlt und ich weiß nicht in wie fern ich das noch bei mir ändern könnte oder kann. Aber wäre auch ne alternative dazu


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> also DH/Dirt Street Crew gefällt mir besser



Oder Eilen-DH-Dirt-Crew-Hannover


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

aldda holst dir nen dicken downhiller aba lässt dir ein dirt t shirt drucken... lol du bist schräg frobby


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Oder Eilen-DH-Dirt-Crew-Hannover



loool meinst net das das zu lang wird


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> aldda holst dir nen dicken downhiller aba lässt dir ein dirt t shirt drucken... lol du bist schräg frobby



ich weiß..ich weiß..also ok,dann eben DH/DIRT Street Crew... aber schräg is immer gut oder sind wir deiner meinung nach normal?


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Oder Eilen-DH-Dirt-Crew-Hannover



das wird zu lang werden und würde auf dem shirt nich mehr so toll aussehn. Es sei denn man macht es so: 

"Eilenriede DH/DIRT CREW"
       "HANNOVER"

und läßt das street eben wech


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

hatte ich ja gesagt  Helme bei Ebay gut und günstig


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

bastis schrieb:


>


na ok,so gehts auch aber ich persönlich find das vorne etwas arg übergelagert,etwas zuviel.. Die rückseite is schon mal cool,nur sollte man das copyrecht beachten wegen rock shox!!Da wenn dann mal anfragen ob das so in ordnung gehen würde und ob die vielleicht sogar was sponsorn..


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

@ Arschrat38 der poison rahmen ballert richtig ...


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hatte ich ja gesagt  Helme bei Ebay gut und günstig



 jahaa..hat ja geklappt und auch so in dem preisbereich wie ich das dachte..


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

ja das ist doch schön der helm sieht auch gut aus . und der poisen ist nur geil habe seit heute 888 drin echt sahne.war gleich mit im wald und jetzt  rockts richtig


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

j glaube ich dir... aba leida keine 550 tacken üba sonst hätte ich ihn genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

so muss jetzt erst mal schnell meine Drop off auf dem markt schmeißen


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juni 2009)

habe dennrahmen ja auch eigentlich tweety versprochen  sorry


----------



## -Krawalter- (22. Juni 2009)

wohl war Micha,deine Reuse rockt jetzt.....................hammer der Schlitten


----------



## bastis (22. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> habe dennrahmen ja auch eigentlich tweety versprochen  sorry



axo lol


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. Juni 2009)

so jungs bin weg für heute muß morgen früh raus  bis morgen dann wenn ichs zeitlich schaff schaue ich nachmittags mal in der eile vorbei !


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen,Härde...

Das wetter ist ja mal mehr als geil heut  Wer ist heute noch so in der eile? 
Werd so gegen sehr frühen mittag da sein,heute frei hab!!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

Ich heute mal erlich nicht!! Aber morgen vor Tohmas! Wer kommt dann noch mit zu Tom???


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> habe dennrahmen ja auch eigentlich tweety versprochen  sorry



Ja ja den möchte ich haben!!!!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich heute mal erlich nicht!! Aber morgen vor Tohmas! Wer kommt dann noch mit zu Tom???



ähm,is das der tom der helm verkauft hat bei ebay?


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

drfroop schrieb:


> ähm,is das der tom der helm verkauft hat bei ebay?




nein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juni 2009)

So bin jetzt in der eile. Wann kommt wer? Wetter is gut trails sind trocken...alles wunderbärchen!


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

moin härde, 
heute wird die eile gerockt 
froopy, der helm von thomas ist chrom. aber ein echt kuhles gerät. 
felix, hast du schon ne ahnung ab wann du in der eilenriede bist?


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

Bau mir mal einen Sprung! so das ich morgen noch mal einen Flip machen kann!


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juni 2009)

Mario, bitte vorletzten post lesen  ich bin schon da! Tweet, ich weiß nich wo die schaufeln sind...wenn ich sie finden sollte mach ich dir was zum flippen


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

oh, war zu lange im schreibmodus, da hatte ich deinen post nicht mitbekommen. 
dann werd ich mich mal ranhalten, den keileruwe einsacken und rumkommen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, vergiss nich elisebeth


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

na die ist doch jetzt keilers freundin. da muss der sich dann drum kümmern und sie mitschleppen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juni 2009)

Lol! Is das schon bestätigt oder immer noch eine vermutung? Tja dann muss uwe mal ran an die boulletten! Apropo, ICH HAB HUNGER


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

ah ne, ist (noch) alles nur´n späßchen... 
die sind doch auch erst ein paar mal zusammen "_rad gefahren_" 
 also so heisst das heute.
meinst du ich soll nachher mal ein paar stullen mitschleppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juni 2009)

Nee brauchste nich, aber son par gurken oder paprika!  also bis nachher, fahr endlich los ;-)


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

muss mal schauen wegen paprika. 
direkt starten klappt noch nciht ganz. dauert bei mir noch ein wenig.


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. Juni 2009)

ich bin um 1 in der eile so für 2 stunden


----------



## RidingWebster (23. Juni 2009)

BESTANDEN!!! hab meine mdl. Prüfung und das Fachgespräch bestanden, nun bin ich Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung   

bin gegen 14/15uhr auch in der eilenriede, hab so bock auf biken 

wer ist noch alles da?


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

top! chrischi. 
ich bin grad noch am happi vernichten und starte dann auch endlich in die eilenriede.


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

He der hier macht immer dumme sprüche=== http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=112257

Last uns den mal mopen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2009)

tweet, was erwartest du von leuten die sich total überteuerte blkmrkt rahmen holen?
und lass das sein die kleinen kinder immer zu ärgern!
die in der eilenriede mit dem rad zu überfahren ist ok, aber das hier, ne das ist ein ganz anderes kaliber. 
kinder mobben geht nicht


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

Na gut dan nicht mopen sondern drauf Hopen!


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Juni 2009)

ich freu mich auf morgen fahren aber ich hatte ein bluterguß in der schulter vom deister immer diese bäume  morgen hoffe das ich komme hoffe das morgen auch noch andere kommen


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf morgen fahren aber ich hatte ein bluterguß in der schulter vom deister immer diese bäume  morgen hoffe das ich komme hoffe das morgen auch noch andere kommen



Wir sind alle bei dir


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Juni 2009)

gleich nach den zeugnisen bin ich da


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

Gott lob die 1.80_p ..._


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gott lob die 1.80_p und ihr kleinen scheinheiligen Pisser kotzt mich an_



Wie was ist loss??


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juni 2009)

??


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

kp

aber härde, war ein schöner tag heute mit euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (24. Juni 2009)

moin mario alles klaaaaaaaa?


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

Gumo mal so..

@Mario - war ein echt super tag  aber ich hab koppaua vonne olle lidl bier..bääääh,nie wieder dieses..öh..was auch immer das für bier war  
Hat aber richtig fun gemacht gestern,neue fotos komm dann demnächst online.


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. Juni 2009)

jup war lustig und mir geht es ganz gut mache mich jetzt gleich auf in deister


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

*Wer ist heute in der Eile? Ich mache heute noch mal einen Flip!*


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> jup war lustig und mir geht es ganz gut mache mich jetzt gleich auf in deister



naja,ich hab gestern auch nen bissel mehr von dieser brühe gesüppelt als du.. Fühl mich wie nen ausgelutschter kaugummi. Aber viel spaß im deister


----------



## Deleted 130915 (24. Juni 2009)

moin moin

ich


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. Juni 2009)

moin moin und schon bin ich wieder weg ab in wald


----------



## Deleted 130915 (24. Juni 2009)

aber mein sprung bleibt so bau dir selber einen


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Werde was gans neues heute Baun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

moin härde,
ich seh schon, bei euch ist alles fluffig. 
zonenkind, beim zonenbengel auch wieder alles ok? hatte ihm gestern nochmal geschrieben aber... 
felix kommt gleich zu mir, er wollte noch irgendwas im internet machen oder so und dann düsen wir auch in die eilenriede


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde,
> ich seh schon, bei euch ist alles fluffig.
> zonenkind, beim zonenbenel auch wieder alles ok? hatte ihm gestern nochmal geschrieben aber...
> felix kommt gleich zu mir, er wollte noch irgendwas im internet machen oder so und dann düsen wir auch in die eilenriede




Wann machen wir das mit meinen VR??


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Könntest ja mit Felix rum kommen?


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

felix, kannst ja ab 11 ganz relaxt bei dir starten und bis du hier bist, bin ich dann auch soweit fertig. gute idee?


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Bin so ab 13uhr in der eile!


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

also machen wir das dann morgen bei dir mit dem vr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juni 2009)

Juten morgen, ja werd ganz fluffig um 11 starten. Man bretzelt die sonne heute....


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

dann kommste jut durchjegard hier an...


----------



## RidingWebster (24. Juni 2009)

hab mir gestern bei dem sprung die sprunggelenke geprellt, wollte doch etwas zu hoch hinaus und die landung ist einfach mal nur hart bei dem sprung.

aber....

die airtime ist der hammer  das war richtig geil, da hättest dich locker unterstellen können tweety 

dafür ist die pedale etwas verbogen


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hab mir gestern bei dem sprung die sprunggelenke geprellt, wollte doch etwas zu hoch hinaus und die landung ist einfach mal nur hart bei dem sprung.
> 
> aber....
> 
> ...




Heute kannste ja nicht mein schatz oder??


----------



## RidingWebster (24. Juni 2009)

ne, heute geht nicht. erste arbeitstag, als vollfertiger mitarbeiter 

meine füße tun auch etwas weh  

aber ich will wieder so eine airtime haben!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

An alle die mal nach Willingen mit kommen und DH Fahren möchten! Das ist die Strecke=== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wczyZnxcOcg"]YouTube - Willingen downhill track[/ame]


----------



## bastis (24. Juni 2009)

Ich werde wohl er naechste woche wieder mit dabei sein, hoffe zumindest das bis dahin kettenfuehrung und helm da sind ... loooool ich wuensche euch allen eine sonnige woche!!!


----------



## bastis (24. Juni 2009)

juhu so bis heute abend schönen tag euch allen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

Guten taaaag auch...

Alter schwede is das warm draußen!! Werd heute mal ne auszeit nehmen wegen meinem handgelenk,gestern bei irgendeinem sprung etwas aua gemacht..oder war das wo ich mich an der ampel aufs maul gelegt hab?  Wünsch euch aber allen frohes hügelhüpfen und so


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juni 2009)

Bin endlich zu hause! Heut is gar nich mein tag! Naja, muss halt ma pause machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

meiner aba auch nich..


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

wat seid ihr denn für weicheier   
einmal ein bissel mehr geradelt und schon ausfälle ohne ende...
nöü nöü nöü, sou geht dat nou wirchlich nich.

felix, morgen liegt eigentlich primär bmx bahn und grabweg an. wenn du noch etwas früher kommst, 
können wir dir auch noch den dmr moto 2.4 auf deine bude streifen. 

und was hat der rest der härde heute so getrieben?


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> wat seid ihr denn für weicheier
> *einmal ein bissel mehr geradelt und schon ausfälle ohne ende...
> nöü nöü nöü, sou geht dat nou wirchlich nich.*
> 
> ...



 jaja..aba man darf auch bei mir das hohe alter nich vergessen - da sind die verschleißteile auch nich mehr soooo pralle.. Außer meinem kleinen wehwehchen hatte ich heute mit argen kopfschmerz zu kämpfen,was jetzt wieder einigermaßen im abklang is.


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

ok, die sache mit dem gerstensaft vom lidl lass ich gelten... 

hey, aber war doch gestern echt noch ein lustiger abend oder?!?

ich bin grad schon wieder an meiner bude am schrauben. 
morgen früh gehts wieder ab in den deister. das feine wetter muss ja mal ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Na meine Brüdern und Schwestern alles feucht bei euch?


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

sitzt denn der harnröhrendehner gut bei dir?
dann hat die heutige kellersitzung bei dir ja seinen sinn erfüllt 

sag mal, den hügel von heute hast du dann ja gar nicht mehr eineweiht oder?
steht schon ein basteltermin für die yard? ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Wo ist den unser Bruder mit denn Roten Rocky ..... ???


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

Yard? Achja da war ja gestern irgendwas oder irre ich mich da nun ?  Sollte ich dann mal wieder etwas mehr zeit haben,bin ich dabei..


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

froopy ich muss dich da leider enteuschen. die yard wird in dem falle nicht zum fahren heimgesucht. 
da ist rampenbauen angesagt. kannst dich uns trotzdem gern anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopy ich muss dich da leider enteuschen. die yard wird in dem falle nicht zum fahren heimgesucht.
> da ist rampenbauen angesagt. kannst dich uns trotzdem gern anschliessen



auch ok,wie is das mit werkzeugen? Sind die vor ort oder muss man sich das mitbringen oder wie oder was?


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

oi, da musst du mal dem tweet auf den zahn fühlen.


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

okeee..aba wenn,dann hätte ich da so einiges zum basteln,stich/kreissäge,akkuschrauber,betonmischer..^^


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bringe was mit zum bauen!! neste woche mache ich das!


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich bringe was mit zum bauen!! neste woche mache ich das!



also wenn,dann wäre es ja von vorteil das wir uns etwas absprechen würden,wer was mitbringen kann.  Wie iss´n das da überhaupt mit material? Bekommt man das da oder wie läuft das da? Bin ja noch nie da gewesen...


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juni 2009)

Holz haben wir da! alles andere müssen wir mitbringen!
Bin Freitag in der eile können dann Reden!!

So gute nacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Holz haben wir da! alles andere müssen wir mitbringen!
> Bin Freitag in der eile können dann Reden!!
> 
> So gute nacht!!!



jau is ok.. bin dann aber erst später da,weil länger arbeiten am fr


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juni 2009)

@stimp sehr gut! Aber is um 10 doch völlig ausreichend zum wechseln der pellen...nehm statt meinem maxxis doch den table top mit, der reicht vom profil. Wie schwer is denn der moto?


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2009)

ach, du stellst ein paar fragen  hab echt keine ahnung wie schwer das dingen ist...


----------



## bastis (25. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wo ist den unser Bruder mit denn Roten Rocky ..... ???



der ist doch gar nicht bei ibc loool aba ich glaube er will net tauschen


----------



## der stimp (25. Juni 2009)

moin ihrs, 
stullen schon geschmiert? heut wird wieder der deister gerockt.

wer kommt nachher eigentlich alles mit?


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Juni 2009)

war gesten im deister  aber so ein bis zwei stunden bmx ist noch mal möglich heute !


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Juni 2009)

den weiter hoch habe ich keine lust ist zu warm und mein neuen reifen sind immer noch nicht da!


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2009)

He Mario schau mal!== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194459


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> den weiter hoch habe ich keine lust ist zu warm und mein neuen reifen sind immer noch nicht da!



Haste denn mein Rahmen noch??
Ich werde meinen neste Woche Los, hoffe ich!


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juni 2009)

Tweety,wie lange biste denn morgen in der eile? Wollten ja mal reden wegen yard und so..weil ich muss morgen etwas länger machen als normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich kann! wann biste den da??


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juni 2009)

könnte so 18-19 uhr werden,eher auf keinen fall,es sei denn ich besorg mir noch 2 dullis die dann die fussleisten lackieren ^^


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> könnte so 18-19 uhr werden,eher auf keinen fall,es sei denn ich besorg mir noch 2 dullis die dann die fussleisten lackieren ^^



Ok werde dan so um 18uhr mal da sein!!!


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juni 2009)

jo..denk mal das ich das schaffe..


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2009)

OK!! dann gute nacht alle!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Juni 2009)

hallo härde

was für`n geiler tag,aber jeder härdentag geht mal zu ende.good night bis morgen.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)

kurz und knurrig ... n8


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juni 2009)

Ja bis morgen, ich werd dann am abend euch in der eile abholen!


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

wat´n rockiger tag und welch chilliger abend. 

uuund ich schaff endlich den rechten double... ok, mal und mal nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Haste denn mein Rahmen noch??
> Ich werde meinen neste Woche Los, hoffe ich!


 na klar ist für dich resaviert


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

na ob der tweet das verdient hat?!?


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

habe es heute nicht in deister geschaft bin aber klitsch nass geworden  beim versuch hin zu kommen habe dann genervt abgebrochen so ein scheiß wetter


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

ich denke schon


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

sage jetzt aber auch gute nacht und bis morgen an alle


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2009)

Moin Micha, ... wegen der Feder schreibste am besten hier rein, dann kann ich die mal 
mitbringen. So, hüpf los mir nen Kaffee einhelfen und dann gehts ab in den Deister ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

viel spass euch.  wird sicher ne kleine schlammschlacht...


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> na ob der tweet das verdient hat?!?



Du mach erst mal einen Flip! und dann darfste dir erst ne neue Gabel kaufen


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juni 2009)

moin, bin auch mal wieder da 

meine füße verbrieren immer noch, aber kann normal gehen und alles 

we wird ja net so toll, ab in die halle?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin, bin auch mal wieder da
> 
> meine füße verbrieren immer noch, aber kann normal gehen und alles
> 
> we wird ja net so toll, ab in die halle?




Kein Geld für Halle!


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

tweet, bin dann gegen 12e bei dir. 
bin grad noch am kaffeetrinken und wollt vorher noch die bremsscheibe wechseln und die sole abbauen.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, bin dann gegen 12e bei dir.
> bin grad noch am kaffeetrinken und wollt vorher noch die bremsscheibe wechseln und die sole abbauen.




Ist ok! bin daaaaaaa!

Weiste wer TOT ist?==== Michael Jackson


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

ist der wirklich verstorben?
der schuft der. das hat er mit absicht gemacht, nur um nicht seine tour antreten zu müssen..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (26. Juni 2009)

moin moin härde

so erstmal hausfrauen konfu machen und dann ab in die eile.


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Morgen! Ja das mit michal is schon doof, man kann ihn ja gut finden oder nich, aber die musik war immer ganz großes kino! Werd mich wohl der tiff-masterin anschließen und auch erst mal hausfrauen-konfu betreiben


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

ich sage euch, das hat der fledder-mike mit absicht gemacht. der hatte einfach nur keinen bock auf die tour.
aber einfach zu sterben, find ich, ist da aber schon ne ganz schön derbe hausnummer. 
hätte doch auch gereicht, einfach abzusagen. tz tzz tzzz, künstler....

wer kommt morgen noch mit in die eilenriede?
um 13h hol ich panzer-olli am bahnhof ab und dann gibts noch ein bissel röck´n röll.

ooohhh  hab die kaufbestätigung für dörte bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Morgen nich noch mal mögebiertrail? Hab mich schon gefreut! Mal gucken...


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

oh, mögebier fand ich ja eigentlich echt den burner, aaaber... 
ne, mögebier ist nicht so meins. und wenn ich mittags in die eile fahr, hab ich es abends alles viel relaxter und olli hab ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin Micha, ... wegen der Feder schreibste am besten hier rein, dann kann ich die mal
> mitbringen. So, hüpf los mir nen Kaffee einhelfen und dann gehts ab in den Deister ...


 jo gut habe aber noch mal nach gemässen sie ist zu kurz brauch eine 180  aber trotzdem  danke


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, hab ich ja gesehen das der trail nich ganz dein kaliber war  ja panzer olli hab ich auch schon lange nich mehr gesehen. Dann fahr ich morgen auch eile^^


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

wollt heute auch biken aber  mein Kopf zu viel Alk mir gehts nicht gut aber morgen wieder  deister auf jeden fall haupt sache es regned nicht


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

mögebier werd ich mal bei saugutem wetter mit sauguter laune erneut in angriff nehmen.
vielleicht machts mir dann da mehr spass.


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Ich denke der wird dir mehr spaß machen wenn du mehr selbstvertrauen im big mountain riding hast! Der hat nen gute mischung aus technik und spaßigem flow!


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

sag mal, zu wann ist heuer eigentlich treffen bei familie kona angesetzt?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Keine ahnung, ich werd einfach mal nachher in die eile fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juni 2009)

gibts es auf dem mögebier sprünge???


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, wenn man kreativ is  aber der is eher technisch! Hab fast alles gefahren...musst halt gucken, ob er für dich taugt!


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

floppi, ich bleib heute zu hause. bin grad total platt.
werd erst unter den wasserfall hüppen, mir ein halbes schwein auf toast basteln und relaxten videoabend auf dem hochbett machen. 
bis du morgen auch schon um 13h am bahnhof mit dabei oder kommst du später in die eile nach?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Keine ahnung...ich werd jetz duschen und dann zur eile fahren!


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

boäh, ich hab heut das erste mal meine protectoren von hand und nicht in der maschine gewaschen...
argh, hätte nie gedacht wieviel dreck in ein einzelnes paar handschuhe geht. von den anderen sachen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

wollte morgen eigentlich biken im deister  aber habe vergessen das ich auf einen geburtstag muß so ein scheiß  und was dann übermorgen ist kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

So, sorry zonenfamily aber ich schaff das heute nicht! Morgen mittag bin ich dann in der eile.


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juni 2009)

lasst uns doch die termine, wann wer in der eile ist oder deister in mein forum schreiben, weil hier ist es einfach zu unübersichtlich geworden.

wer fährt denn morgen wo?


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

Scheen güten tag och...

Endlich feierabend..denk mal ich werd ne weile ausfallen in der eile,bremsscheibe vorne etwas arg verbogen
Und wie geht´s dem rest hier so? Alle schön am hüpfäään?


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Scheen güten tag och...
> 
> Endlich feierabend..denk mal ich werd ne weile ausfallen in der eile,bremsscheibe vorne etwas arg verbogen
> Und wie geht´s dem rest hier so? Alle schön am hüpfäään?




wie haste den das geschaft ?mit der scheibe ! ich bin zu hause  und werde woll erst wieder sonntag fahren !


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> wie haste den das geschaft ?mit der scheibe ! ich bin zu hause  und werde woll erst wieder sonntag fahren !



Also entweder an der treppe opernhaus oder..öhm..ja - keine ahnung  bin ja seitdem komischen dienstag nich mehr gefahren,erst heute bemerkt das die etwas eiert.Mal sehn ob ich die wieder etwas gerade gebogen bekomme..


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juni 2009)

hatte ich auch mal, mit der bremsscheibe.

nimmste nen gummihammer und ein holzbrett, wo die scheibe draufliegt. wenn sie nicht zu stark verbogen ist, kannste die wieder glatt hämmern, aber nicht zu doll. eher das ganze mit gefühl.

ein kleinen schlag wird sie dann zwar immer noch haben, aber das geht ganz gut, damit kann man wieder fahren


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hatte ich auch mal, mit der bremsscheibe.
> 
> nimmste nen gummihammer und ein holzbrett, wo die scheibe draufliegt. wenn sie nicht zu stark verbogen ist, kannste die wieder glatt hämmern, aber nicht zu doll. eher das ganze mit gefühl.
> 
> ein kleinen schlag wird sie dann zwar immer noch haben, aber das geht ganz gut, damit kann man wieder fahren



hab das eben mal mit ner recht großen wasserrohrzange hingebogen,eiert immer noch nen bissel aber immerhin dreht das rad wieder  Bring das pony eh nächste woche wenn ich das neue hab,erstmal weg zum servis..


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hatte ich auch mal, mit der bremsscheibe.
> 
> nimmste nen gummihammer und ein holzbrett, wo die scheibe draufliegt. wenn sie nicht zu stark verbogen ist, kannste die wieder glatt hämmern, aber nicht zu doll. eher das ganze mit gefühl.
> 
> ein kleinen schlag wird sie dann zwar immer noch haben, aber das geht ganz gut, damit kann man wieder fahren




Kommste Sonntag mit in den Deister???


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juni 2009)

@DrFroop: das war glaube ich nicht die beste idee, es mit einer wasserrohrzange wieder gerade zu biegen. so wirst du ganz kleine stellen haben, die schleifen werden. probier das mit nem GUMMIHAMMER kein eisenhammer!!!


@tweety: na sicher, muss trainieren  bist du denn auch dabei, wenn es regnet?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2009)

Nein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @DrFroop: das war glaube ich nicht die beste idee, es mit einer wasserrohrzange wieder gerade zu biegen. so wirst du ganz kleine stellen haben, die schleifen werden. probier das mit nem GUMMIHAMMER kein eisenhammer!!!
> 
> 
> @tweety: na sicher, muss trainieren  bist du denn auch dabei, wenn es regnet?



dazu muss ich aber erstmal die scheibe rausbekommen..jetzt bitte nicht lachen..ich-hab-keinen-plan-wie-das-geht  hatte bis vor 3 wochen noch nie scheibenbremse...


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2009)

Was braust du denn für ne Scheibe???


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Was braust du denn für ne Scheibe???



ne 160er..is fürn scott aspect


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juni 2009)

@tweet: dann wird das wohl nix mit sonntag, soll regnen


----------



## wasser 8 (26. Juni 2009)

ich darf nicht mit in den deister


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2009)

Warum kannste nicht mit wasser?


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ne 160er..is fürn scott aspect


habe da noch ein paar scheiben rum ligen kann dir eine geben


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

bin morgen in der city halb eins am HB kann sie dir dann mit bringen wenndu zeit hast


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ne 160er..is fürn scott aspect


centerlook oder 6 loch aufnahme? denn habe nur 6 loch  scheiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> centerlook oder 6 loch aufnahme? denn habe nur 6 loch  scheiben !



Also da ich davon ja noch nich so den durchblick hab:da sind so 6 nieten oder was auch immer,jedenfalls sind es sechs,weiß ja nich mal wie ich das ding abbekommen soll. Alles noch etwas "neu" für den Doc..


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

froopy braucht ne 6loch. 
aber warum 12.30? wir treffen uns doch alle um 13h am bahnhof (unterm schwanz)...

torxdreher für die scheibe bring ich morgen mit. dann wechseln wir das in der eilenriede.


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopy braucht ne 6loch.
> aber warum 12.30? *wir treffen uns doch alle* um 13h am bahnhof (unterm schwanz)...



hab ich was verpasst oder vergessen? Mario - danke,du bist mal wieder mein held am bike-himmel


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juni 2009)

alles klar bringe die scheibe mit muß dann aber auch weiter kann leider nicht mit in die eile bin dann wie schon gesagt um eins am HB !


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2009)

froopy, du wirst langsam alt. das haben wir doch neulich noch so abgemacht als wir opernplatz/raschplatz gefahren sind  

ne, mal im ernst, morgen 13h treff ich mich mit epo-panzer-olli und felix unterm schwanz. 
wer mag...


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> alles klar bringe die scheibe mit muß dann aber auch weiter kann leider nicht mit in die eile bin dann wie schon gesagt um eins am HB !



was willste denn dafür haben?  Ach und danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopy, du wirst langsam alt. das haben wir doch neulich noch so abgemacht als wir opernplatz/raschplatz gefahren sind
> 
> ne, mal im ernst, morgen 13h treff ich mich mit epo-panzer-olli und felix unterm schwanz.
> wer mag...



Also da,wo ich so knülle war?  Na wenn´s so abgemacht ist,dann 13uhr unterm dödel..aba *ohne* lidl-schädelgebräu


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juni 2009)

hab da bei ebay was gefunden...*LoL* 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...RK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)

welche darf es denn sein ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,habenur die suchdir eine aus


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)




----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

oha, wat ein gerät. 
ist aber schon alt der rahmen. von 04 und die lakierung hat nie und nimmer 200 euro gekostet. 
aber eine lustige bude ist es allemal...
ach, was spricht eigentlich gegen die lidl brause? war doch der kracher


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)

wieso klapt das hier nicht mit dem bilder hochladen


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> welche darf es denn sein ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie jetzt? Von welchen soll ich mir denn eine aussuchwn Da steht ja nisch welche du hast aber auf jeden fall brauch ich 6 loch..


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> wieso klapt das hier nicht mit dem bilder hochladen



ich benutz immer bildesel dazu,klappt wunderbar


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)

habe sie jetzt in meinem profil fotos da mußt du mal schauen welche


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oha, wat ein gerät.
> ist aber schon alt der rahmen. von 04 und die lakierung hat nie und nimmer 200 euro gekostet.
> aber eine lustige bude ist es allemal...
> ach, was spricht eigentlich gegen die lidl brause? war doch der kracher



der rahmen is älter aber sieht funny aus Und die lackierung,wenn die mehr als 200,- gekostet hat,haben die ihn echt beschissen.. Die lidlbrause is sowas von baller-dir-kopp-dicht,geht mal gar net..Naja,mal darfs sein,doch das hüpfen später hat ja echt mal fun gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> habe sie jetzt in meinem profil fotos da mußt du mal schauen welche



dann nehm ich gleich das erste foto,das was so leicht rötlich ist..und was willste haben?


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)

geht auf jeden der rahmen ist leider ein bischen groß!


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)

gebe ich dir so will ich nichts für !


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> gebe ich dir so will ich nichts für !



Aber dann trinken wa demnächst mal was zusammen  Top,danke dir!


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Aber dann trinken wa demnächst mal was zusammen  Top,danke dir!


geht klar!  so mache jetzt schluß für heute muß morgen früh raus 

bis morgen um 1 unterm schwanz


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> geht klar!  so mache jetzt schluß für heute muß morgen früh raus
> 
> bis morgen um 1 unterm schwanz



bis denne und gut 8t


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Aber dann trinken wa demnächst mal was zusammen  Top,danke dir!




 einen sixpack leckeres lidlbräu...


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> einen sixpack leckeres lidlbräu...



:kotz:2 worte dazu : äh äh....


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

ok, dann wohl kein lidlbräu.
hey aber der lidlbräu abend war doch schon fast legendär...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ok, dann wohl kein lidlbräu.
> hey aber der lidlbräu abend war doch schon fast legendär...



das ich da von ganz oben runter gescheppert bin -wow,für mich ne große nummer,geh sonst nie bis ganz oben aufn hügel.. Naja,kann man ja noch mal machen aber dann bleib ich bei meinem beck´s lemon,das rockt auch und geht nich gleich so in kopp


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

hast dich echt wacker geschlagen an dem abend 
beck´s green lemon ist nett. uuund schöfferhofer grapefruit weizen...


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hast dich echt wacker geschlagen an dem abend
> beck´s green lemon ist nett. uuund schöfferhofer grapefruit weizen...



naja,das ein oder andere mal dachte ich schon - das war´s,tragt mich zur straße,irgendwer nimmt mich schon mit aber hat fun gemacht!!! Ich bleib bei meinem beck´s und muss morgen auch gleich mal zu penny,die haben das grad im angebot


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

so mein jutster (und der rest der härde, der noch nicht tief und fest am grunzen ist), 
werd noch 2, 3 seiten im netz lesen und dann auch schlummern. 
sehen uns dann ja morgen in aller frische um 13h am bahnhof. 
micha, erinner mich bitte morgen vormittag nochmal daran das ich den torxdreher nciht vergesse. 
juts nächtle


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> so mein jutster (und der rest der härde, der noch nicht tief und fest am grunzen ist),
> werd noch 2, 3 seiten im netz lesen und dann auch schlummern.
> sehen uns dann ja morgen in aller frische um 13h am bahnhof.
> micha, erinner mich bitte morgen vormittag nochmal daran das ich den torxdreher nciht vergesse.
> juts nächtle




Okeeeee..mach ich! Dann bis morgen mittach!! Ride on,Cowboy


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich werd jetz auch pennen! Bis morgen! Good night bike ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

@Stimp : Vergiss den  torxdreher heute  nicht!!!  

Aber einen schönen guten morgen,Härde...*gääähn* Is zwar nich so das beste wetter aber egal. Frage:Soll ich mal so ne große Abdeckplane mitbringen inne eile? Da sind so ösen dran und wenn´s regnet,können wir uns ne überdachung bauen..

EDIT: Damit die bike´s nich nass werden..


----------



## illuminatrix (27. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag *gähn*

ich wollte mal fragen, wann ihr mal wieder durch die Allenriege schiessen wollt?
Bin zurzeit leider viel zuhause, da auf Arbeitssuche 

Wollte mich mal dem Rudel anschliessen wenn dem nichts entgegen steht =)

Gruss


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Juni 2009)

Moin härde! @illuminatrix sicher kannste mitkommen, aber wer bist du denn^^? Ich glaub wir kennen uns noch nich!? Heute 13uhr unterm schwanz und dann eilenriede!


----------



## illuminatrix (27. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Moin härde! @illuminatrix sicher kannste mitkommen, aber wer bist du denn^^? Ich glaub wir kennen uns noch nich!? Heute 13uhr unterm schwanz und dann eilenriede!



Moin, nee wir kennen uns auch noch nicht, war ewig lange nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs =) .

Bin seit heute erst wieder richtig aktiv dabei und wollte mich mal einer kleinen Gruppe anschliessen die auch die Eilenriede besuchen =) War gestern schonmal wieder da, und bin nen bissel gefahren, aber war nicht viel los =)

Ja heute 13 Uhr wäre schon geil, bin aber heute ausnahmsweise nicht da. Wie sieht den das nächste Woche aus? Ist da schon was geplant? 

Schonmal viel Spass nachher.

Gruss.


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

moin härde, 

@illuminatrix, schreib doch einfach mal ein paar worte über dich. 

felix, isst du gleich noch pfannkuchen zum frühstück mit?


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Juni 2009)

Na mal gucken, essen würd ich sie aber ich bin gerade erst zu hause angekommen. Pack jetz schnell meine sachen und komm zu dir.


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2009)

dann sammel dich erstmal und schreib wann du startest. haare machen dauert ca. 10min. 
und zum bahnhof starten wir um 12.40


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Moin, nee wir kennen uns auch noch nicht, war ewig lange nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs =) .
> 
> Bin seit heute erst wieder richtig aktiv dabei und wollte mich mal einer kleinen Gruppe anschliessen die auch die Eilenriede besuchen =) War gestern schonmal wieder da, und bin nen bissel gefahren, aber war nicht viel los =)
> 
> ...



Kannst ja morgen mit in den Deister kommen??


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich werd in 10min. Das haus verlassen, dann nochma +15min und ich bin bei dir, mario.


----------



## illuminatrix (27. Juni 2009)

Ja gerne =)

Ich bin Sascha bin 23 Jahre alt/jung  fahre seit einigen Jahren schon gerne offroad bin aber jetzt erst wieder in den Genuss vom biken gekommen =)

War bis zum 15.06 noch Zivi und bin eigentlich gelernter Fachinformatiker. Aber leider ist der Markt ja sowas von überfüllt von Informatikern, da ist es immer nen bissel schwer Fuss zu fassen.

Ja was noch, ich wohne in der Südstadt  und habe ne perfekte Anbindung an die City, was echt ganz schön ist.

Naja ich bin zwar (noch) nicht der beste Biker, aber ich denke mal ich kann noch einiges lernen =). Ich hab mich bisher immer nur an lockere Strecken rangetastet und noch nicht die harten dinger. Ein paar kicker bin ich auch schon gesprungen, jetzt aber halt noch nicht die riesen Dinger, die einen 3-4 Meter in die Luft schleudern =)

Ja, das ist so nen kleiner Überblick von mir, ich weiss gerade nicht mehr was ich noch schreiben kann.
Ich hoffe mal , dass ihr Euch so nen Bild von mir machen könnt, auch wenn es schwer fällt =) 

Gruss =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminatrix (27. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kannst ja morgen mit in den Deister kommen??



Gerne, bin aber morgen auch noch ausgebucht. Die Frau =).

Aber sonst immer gerne =)


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Juni 2009)

So standart frage...was fahrste denn fürn bike? Und wo liegen denn deine interessen? Dirt, street oder eher bergab?


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Ja gerne =)
> 
> Ich bin Sascha bin 23 Jahre alt/jung  fahre seit einigen Jahren schon gerne offroad bin aber jetzt erst wieder in den Genuss vom biken gekommen =)
> 
> ...



Allso ich ( wir ) sind montag, dienstag, und so weiter in der eile! komm einfach mal rum!?


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Ja gerne =)
> 
> Ich bin Sascha bin 23 Jahre alt/jung  fahre seit einigen Jahren schon gerne offroad bin aber jetzt erst wieder in den Genuss vom biken gekommen =)
> 
> ...




 Willkommen und keine angst -wir beißen nich... 

So,Härde -der Doc geh ma eben duschen und bike-tauglich umziehen tuten tun..(wieder dieses wort "tun"..tz) Sehn uns dann 13uhr unterm dödel von dem ollen zoßen Röck´n Röll..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (27. Juni 2009)

moin moin

ihr lasst auch jeden rein....
sehen später in der eile ....


----------



## illuminatrix (27. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> So standart frage...was fahrste denn fürn bike? Und wo liegen denn deine interessen? Dirt, street oder eher bergab?



Zu meinem Bike schreibe ich nachher mehr, muss auch nun los.

Ja also meine Interessen liegen bei Dirt und bergab, Street is glaube ich nichts für mich =) aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren =)

@ DrFroop: danke gut zu wissen 
@ tweetygogo: ja das is doch schön, da bin ich gerne mal dabei =)

Gruss


----------



## RidingWebster (27. Juni 2009)

wer kommt morgen alles mit in deister?

schreibt es am besten in:
*http://www.ridingwebster.de/mtb-forum-hannover/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12&p=326#p326


*


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen alles mit in deister?
> 
> schreibt es am besten in:
> *http://www.ridingwebster.de/mtb-forum-hannover/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12&p=326#p326
> ...




Ich schreibe aber hier!grins

Aber ich bin ja babei aber weiste ja


----------



## der stimp (28. Juni 2009)

gute nacht härde. 
geburtstag war noch ganz lustig. wäre aber lieber noch ne weile mit heilem rad in der eile geblieben.
so, allen die nachher in den deister düsen, wünsch ich gutes wetter und viel viel spass. 
ich werd jetzt mal unter die decke kriechen und ne runde grunzen und morgen mal schauen was mit dem hinterrad los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

Morgen alle!

Wer kommt nun heute alles mit in den Deister??


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Juni 2009)

ich .bäume ich komme


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2009)

Moin, ... Smash und ich kommen gegen 10.30Uhr zur S1 vor, Oli und Kona Basti sitzen dann schon drin. Diana und Tina kommen gegen Mittag nach.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja super!! Heute rocken wir wieder alles!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Juni 2009)

So bin von der feier zurück, total erschöpft und gestoked...hab zwar noch brausekopf komm aber gleich in die eile!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

Servus, so nun hab ich Zeit um Euch einen kleinen Einblick zu verschaffen, was ich zz. unterm Arsch habe beim fahren =) 

Ich hoffe man kann mit der Beschreibung etwas anfangen, ansonsten sind auch noch Bilder unten im Post.

Rahmen: KHS True Temper
Bremsen: Magura Öldruckbremsen
Federgabel von Rond Fork
Schaltung: Shimano STX RC.

So, dass ist so der kleine Überblick mal =)

http://sbecker.sb.ohost.de/Bilderbike/bike%20002.jpg

http://sbecker.sb.ohost.de/Bilderbike/bike%20003.jpg

http://sbecker.sb.ohost.de/Bilderbike/bike%20004.jpg

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Servus, so nun hab ich Zeit um Euch einen kleinen Einblick zu verschaffen, was ich zz. unterm Arsch habe beim fahren =)
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann mit der Beschreibung etwas anfangen, ansonsten sind auch noch Bilder unten im Post.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte dein Rad nicht beleidigen aber ich habe noch ein Fully Rahmen zu verkaufen! das ist sicherer bei unseren Sprüngen und so!

Schau doch mal unter meinen sachen!!!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich möchte dein Rad nicht beleidigen aber ich habe noch ein Fully Rahmen zu verkaufen! das ist sicherer bei unseren Sprüngen und so!
> 
> Schau doch mal unter meinen sachen!!!



Danke, aber ich hab auch noch nen fully Rahmen bei meiner Mum im Keller =) muss den nur mal abholen =) und gucken wie der is.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich hab auch noch nen fully Rahmen bei meiner Mum im Keller =) muss den nur mal abholen =) und gucken wie der is.



Wenn was mit ist , ich bin Zweiradmechaniker!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wenn was mit ist , ich bin Zweiradmechaniker!



Ah ok deswegen hast du gleich 3 Räder . Ja ich wollte wenn dann den Rahmen nehmen und alles andere lassen. Also wirklich nur den Rahmen tauschen =) Ich weiss nur nicht wie das aussieht mit der Federgabel, ob ich die einfach in den anderen Rahmen rein bekomm 

Edit: Ich habe noch nen kompletes Fully im Keller, bei dem is nur die Federgabel gebrochen.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Ah ok deswegen hast du gleich 3 Räder . Ja ich wollte wenn dann den Rahmen nehmen und alles andere lassen. Also wirklich nur den Rahmen tauschen =) Ich weiss nur nicht wie das aussieht mit der Federgabel, ob ich die einfach in den anderen Rahmen rein bekomm
> 
> Edit: Ich habe noch nen kompletes Fully im Keller, bei dem is nur die Federgabel gebrochen.



Muss ich mir mal anschauen!! bin morgen in der Eile, kannst ja mal rum kommen!!


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juni 2009)

Hat hier noch jemand nen paar reifen,26er für mich und mein scottilein? Müssen auch nich zwingend neue sein aber auch nich grad so runter geschreddert,das man das gewebe schon sieht..


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal anschauen!! bin morgen in der Eile, kannst ja mal rum kommen!!



Ja aber ich kann nur mit dem KHS kommen, das Andere läuft ja nich =)


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Ja aber ich kann nur mit dem KHS kommen, das Andere läuft ja nich =)



was is´n das für nen fully?


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Ja aber ich kann nur mit dem KHS kommen, das Andere läuft ja nich =)



Ist doch ok! dann komme ich mal mit zu dir und schaue es mir mal an!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> was is´n das für nen fully?



Das war nen komplettrad, weiss nur echt nimmer was das für eins war, das müsste ich nachgucken wenn ich bei meiner Mum im Keller war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist doch ok! dann komme ich mal mit zu dir und schaue es mir mal an!



oh das wäre natürlich cool, ich hol dass dann mal von meiner Mum ab und bring das zu mir. Wann bist du den morgen in der Eilenriede? Wollte da auch hin, würde dann mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> oh das wäre natürlich cool, ich hol dass dann mal von meiner Mum ab und bring das zu mir. Wann bist du den morgen in der Eilenriede? Wollte da auch hin, würde dann mal vorbeischauen.



Bin ab 14uhr sicher da!!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin ab 14uhr sicher da!!



Ok cool, und wo genau seit ihr da immer =) ? ich mein die is ja nen bissl größer


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Ok cool, und wo genau seit ihr da immer =) ? ich mein die is ja nen bissl größer



aus welcher richtung kommst du denn? is eigendlich simpel zu finden..einfach nur den krankenwagen hinterfahren  
Nein,spaß..wo kommste denn her?


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn du am Döhrener Turm bist musst du in die eile auf dem Radweg rein und dann so 500 Meter auf der Linken Seite ist der Rodelberg!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich komme aus Richtung Zoo, fahre eigentlich immer direkt beim Zoo dann rein.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> Also ich komme aus Richtung Zoo, fahre eigentlich immer direkt beim Zoo dann rein.




Lass uns um 14 uhr am döhrener Turm treffen!?


----------



## der stimp (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix, will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber bei deinem fully vorhaben, hab ich schon ungesehen kein wirklich gutes gefühl im bauch.
aber schau dir morgen erstmal das treiben in der eilenriede an und entscheide dann ob das überhaupt was für dich ist.


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

@tweetygogo: gern bin dann da =)
@ der stimp: naja zu nah biste mir nicht getreten keine Angst =) naja an einem Umbau zweifel ich auch noch ein ganzes stück. Aber ich denke mal, dass das schon etwas für mich seien könnte =) und wenn dafür dann ein neus Bike nötig ist, dann werde ich wohl nen neues brauchen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (28. Juni 2009)

wenn du uns fliegen siehts, wirst du auf jeden auch richtig heiß aufs biken 

geiler tag heute, hab richtig schmerzen in den beinen


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> @tweetygogo: gern bin dann da =)
> @ der stimp: naja zu nah biste mir nicht getreten keine Angst =) naja an einem Umbau zweifel ich auch noch ein ganzes stück. Aber ich denke mal, dass das schon etwas für mich seien könnte =) und wenn dafür dann ein neus Bike nötig ist, dann werde ich wohl nen neues brauchen =)



Wir machen das schon!! bis morgen!!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wenn du uns fliegen siehts, wirst du auf jeden auch richtig heiß aufs biken
> 
> geiler tag heute, hab richtig schmerzen in den beinen



=) das kann ich mir vorstellen =). Ja ich hab schon einige Sportarten mit Nervenkitzel hinter mir (Snowboarden, Skateboarden etc) und da ich eh schon so gern mit dem Bike durch den Berg schrote, dachte ich mir, es gibt bestimmt noch geileres =)


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

illuminatrix schrieb:


> =) das kann ich mir vorstellen =). Ja ich hab schon einige Sportarten mit Nervenkitzel hinter mir (Snowboarden, Skateboarden etc) und da ich eh schon so gern mit dem Bike durch den Berg schrote, dachte ich mir, es gibt bestimmt noch geileres =)




Das ist der rahmen== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194350/cat/500


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das ist der rahmen== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194350/cat/500



jo hab den schon gesehen, hab schon durch deine Fotos geschaut. Is wirklich fett das Ding


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wenn *du uns fliegen siehts*, wirst du auf jeden auch richtig heiß aufs biken
> 
> geiler tag heute, hab richtig schmerzen in den beinen



ich sach nur "Air Time"  Röck´n Röll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (28. Juni 2009)

@Stimp: Morgen wieder knochen jagen?


----------



## RidingWebster (28. Juni 2009)

erste zecke des jahres gefunden  die war aber nur 2mm und irgendwie tot. kann durch den gürtel getötet worden sein, war genau auf der höhe des gürtels


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> erste zecke des jahres gefunden  die war aber nur 2mm und irgendwie tot. kann durch den gürtel getötet worden sein, war genau auf der höhe des gürtels




Ich Esse nun Knoblauch!


----------



## illuminatrix (28. Juni 2009)

Pizza mit Salat und Mettbällchen drauf


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Juni 2009)

ein krampf nach dem anderen war ein toller tag  danke an die ,die mit im deister waren.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ein krampf nach dem anderen war ein toller tag  danke an die ,die mit im deister waren.



Ich  dich auch


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

So bis morgen in der Eile!!!


----------



## der stimp (28. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> @Stimp: Morgen wieder knochen jagen?



 bin dabei!!!


----------



## der stimp (28. Juni 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ein krampf nach dem anderen war ein toller tag  danke an die ,die mit im deister waren.



 öj und was ist mit denen die zuhause zurück bleiben mussten mit ihren getöteten hinterrädern, 
die dir von hier aus alle daumen und zehen gedrückt haben, damit du wieder heil und gesund heim kommst?!?!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> öj und was ist mit denen die zuhause zurück bleiben mussten mit ihren getöteten hinterrädern,
> die dir von hier aus alle daumen und zehen gedrückt haben, damit du wieder heil und gesund heim kommst?!?!



Hättest dich ja melden können, wegen heile machen!
Und dann ab in den deister, und nicht immer schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch ist der nächste deistertag wenn ich das heut recht aufgenommen habe...


----------



## der stimp (28. Juni 2009)

oh meute, der deister muss erstmal ne weile ohne den stimp auskommen. 

tweet, ich bin erst kurz vor 4 vom geb. wieder zu hause gewesen. da wäre ich im deister heut den totalen heldentod gestorben. 
hab ja schon im wachen zustand ne kleine ewigkeit mit meinem hinterrad gekämpft (bin aber als gloreicher sieger hervorgegangen)...


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen Härde!!

Soll heute ja nen knaller wetter werden mit bis zu 30!!!!grad.. Also fluffig anziehn,könnte heiß werden.
Sehn uns dann später noch in der eile,sobald mein blöder helm endlich da is..


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2009)

moin, ....


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juni 2009)

Morgen, tag, hallo, an alle auf dem kloooo


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2009)

@ Tweet - Wie siehts aus bei dir, wegen Dämpfer? Ab wann und wie lange?


----------



## der stimp (29. Juni 2009)

moin härde,
wetter heuer wird der hammer und weit und breit keine wolke in sicht.


----------



## RidingWebster (29. Juni 2009)

guten morgen.

ich komme heute nicht in die eile.
steuersatz knackt!
lenker knarrt!

ich schau mir das lieber erstmal an, bevor ich wieder fahre.
dann mal allen viel spass heute in der eile.


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde,
> wetter heuer wird der hammer und weit und breit keine wolke in sicht.



Mario,noch is nix von herpes versand zu sehn und die tante am tele sagte nur,das die wohl am vormittag kommen..sobald der da war(oder auch nicht..) meld ich mich dann wegen abflug in die eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Tweet - Wie siehts aus bei dir, wegen Dämpfer? Ab wann und wie lange?



Komm um 12 uhr zu mir ! dann machen wir das!
 muss aber um 14 uhr am Döhrener turm sein!!


----------



## der stimp (29. Juni 2009)

hab grad "...am döner turm..." gelesen.


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juni 2009)

Genau Döner turm ist doch gut!


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Genau Döner turm ist doch gut!


dein crash is dann online bei you tube..und hier im forum auch schon,wie du es wolltest! Respekt vor dir das du wieder aufgestanden bist!!

Für alle hier: Is soweit nix passiert,tweety hat echt mega schutzengel die wohl auch dirt fahren ;-) 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iY7v_qNDg0"]YouTube - Tweety Crash[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juni 2009)

Ich Brauche heute noch ne Frau

Mir geht es gut! Ich liebe euch, Danke


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich Brauche heute noch ne Frau
> 
> Mir geht es gut! Ich liebe euch, Danke



dann geh ins kkh und lass dir von ner süßen krankentante mal richtig den olle lurch waschen.. Alter,du bist echt der big hit hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juni 2009)

Das wahr doch nur ein sturz, Noch bin ich ein Mann aber morgen nicht ......


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juni 2009)

Nur ein sturz?? Digga,das sah aber aus meiner perspektive ein wenig anders aus mir is das herz inne hose gerutsch Aber is ja gut gegangen - ride on ride hard


----------



## RidingWebster (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab gleich das telefon gegriffen, der hat mir so einen schrecken eingejagd.
hab gerade mit ihm telefoniert, hat natürlich schmerzen, aber scheint zu gehen. hoffe es wird nicht schlimmer!!! 

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


achja, während des gespräches habe ich meinen rahmen entdeckt, den ich mit zusammensparen werden.

*http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39204&eid=101*


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juni 2009)

Noch mal noch mal noch mal noch mal
Denn schaffe ich noch den scheiß Hügel ich lasse mir das nicht gefallen von den


----------



## -Krawalter- (29. Juni 2009)

harter crash................fühle echt mit,hoffe ist nicht zu schlimm gewesen???????????greetings Olaf


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

Man man man, hatte ich schiss, der schrei in der luft is man von dir ja gewöhnt aber als du eingeschlagen bist und das knallen vom helm war schon ne derbe hausnummer! Hauptsache dir gehts gut!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

tweet versprich uns bitte das du, wenns nicht besser wird mit der schulter, zum arzt gehst und das checken lässt. 

ah arzt, werd morgen auch mal im krankenhaus vorbeischauen. 
hab mir neulich (raschplatz) doch wahrscheinlich wirklich meine kniescheibe in 2 gebrochen. ist mir eben beim duschen aufgefallen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

Oh man mario  dann bist du ja in guter gesellschaft, scheint ja mode zu sein sich zu zerlegen  das einzigste was ich beim duschen gefunden hab ist nen mückenstich gefährlich nah am sack! Mistviecher!


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet versprich uns bitte das du, wenns nicht besser wird mit der schulter, zum arzt gehst und das checken lässt.
> 
> ah arzt, werd morgen auch mal im krankenhaus vorbeischauen.
> hab mir neulich (raschplatz) doch wahrscheinlich wirklich meine kniescheibe in 2 gebrochen. ist mir eben beim duschen aufgefallen.



Was dir nich so auffällt...nach taagen  Röck´n Röllchen sach ich nur


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

kannst dich noch an das eine mal beim raschplatz erinnern wo ich die mauer von unten nach oben gefahren und abgerutscht bin. 
da hatt ich mir doch das pedal so arg ins knie gekloppt; aber nicht weiter beachtet. 
naja...

soso, knickie knackie nah bei sackie.
wollen wir doch mal schwerstens hoffen das schnipie das penisfechten gewonnen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Was dir nich so auffällt...nach taagen  Röck´n Röllchen sach ich nur



naja, hat zwar manchmal ein bissel weh getan, hab ich aber eher als belastung abgetan und nicht weiter drauf geachtet. 

der arme tweet dürfte schäden wohl nicht überdermaßen lange unbemerkt mit sich rum schleppen...


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

das denk ich mal auch aber hoffen wir,das wirklich nich was schlimmeres passiert ist als angenommen..


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

Hauptsache die is nich in schniepie rein durch den harnröhrendehner! So jetz mal lecker suppe machen, haltbarkeitsdatum is zwar schon abgelaufen, aber überleben wer ich's ja!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

harnröhrendehner?!? ey, du kommst auf ein paar wilde ideen...


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

Als dann meine freunde..ihr werdet den tag nie vergessen an dem ihr..öh..falscher text*räusper* *hust* Also dann,ich bin mal wech heia machen,härde -wünsch euch eine angenehme nacht und viel spaß bei was auch immer noch...


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

dir auch froopy, schlaf gut.


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

Umzug morgen steht noch oder doch lieber arzt? Ja schlaf gut doc!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

umzug steht morgen. kann steven nicht hängen lassen. 
es hat bis heute nicht wirklich weh getan, also wird das knie den morgigen tag auch gut überstehen. 
zum arzt bzw dem krankenhaus gleich bei mir um die ecke, kann ich auch später noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

ok dann bin ich morgen bei dir...so meine suppe is fertig meine serie fängt an. Bin dann raus!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

jupp, guts nächtle felix. bis morgen. und danke fürs helfen.


----------



## bastis (30. Juni 2009)

joooooooooooooooooo tweety du freak man das ist krasser scheiss digga... 

ride on...


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

Gumo Freaks!!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juni 2009)

moin härde

micha, haste gestern noch nen zettel von herpes bekommen? 
"wir haben sie leider 3x nicht angetroffen, nun geht ihr paket an den absender zurückgeschickt"


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

und was geht heut so ab? Wer wird heute held des tages werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

Ich  bin arsch müde! Fahr jetz aber los.


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde
> 
> micha, haste gestern noch nen zettel von herpes bekommen?
> "wir haben sie leider 3x nicht angetroffen, nun geht ihr paket an den absender zurückgeschickt"



Wie ich es vorhersagte : 14:15 waren die daaber hab das umleiten lassen in den gemüseladen da am gig...morgen kann ich den dann abholen,was nen tag das wird..helmchen holen,bike koofen..*seufz*


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juni 2009)

Morgen alle! mir geht es soweit gans gut!!! werde heute Nachmittag in die eile kommen


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2009)

Abfahrt in 35min. - also, hopp hopp Jungs


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen alle! mir geht es soweit gans gut!!! werde heute Nachmittag in die eile kommen



hey,das is super!!  komm dann auch noch in die eile,sachen packen,pipi machen und abflug...


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juni 2009)

Bei mir dauert es noch einwenig! komme aber! Und dann ist der Frontflip dran


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bei mir dauert es noch einwenig! komme aber! Und dann ist der Frontflip dran



Du bist echt irre.. sehn uns dann später..So,der Doc is raus! Bis denne dann


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Juni 2009)

ach seit ihr auch mal wieder on?


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Juni 2009)

wo seit ihr denn?


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

tööörlich..imma dabei immer am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juni 2009)

Ja, am start!


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juni 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ja, am start!



floppi,was geht ab? wie wars denn heute so bei euch nd umzug?


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich wars toll, aber zu lange und dadurch vieleicht ne freundin verloren :-( ich hoffe ja nich...


----------



## DrFroop (1. Juli 2009)

So,der tag heute in der eile war mehr als geil(..zumindest für den Doc)und die tage wird dann wieder gerockt. Table,double und wenn ich vieleicht sowas von bekloppt bin,vielleicht auch mal die dirtline antesten Härde,wir sehn uns dann und wünsch euch allen eine gute nacht..


----------



## DrFroop (1. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Eigentlich wars toll, aber zu lange und dadurch vieleicht ne freundin verloren :-( ich hoffe ja nich...



dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das es nich so sei wird...


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Juli 2009)

Thanks! Ich werd da heute einfach mal hinreiten und versuche das zu richten... :-( alles doof! Also gut nacht!


----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2009)

felix, dickes danke nochmal fürs helfen. 
das du durch die heutige sache die freundschaft verlierst kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, 
und wenn doch, sollte man evtl. die ganze "freundschaft" in frage stellen. 
ist nicht bös gemeint; nur meine meinung...


----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2009)

wat´n arsch von verkäufer. hab doch von dem einen im bikemarkt das angebot für seine pike bekommen (180,- incl porto). 
heut schreibt er mir, das jemand anderes die morgen für 180 nimmt, ich aber bei 190 den zuschlag bekomm.
schlecht gepokert. wie auch immer, richtig mieser charakter der typ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Juli 2009)

Tut mir leid um die pike! Naja ich werd mal gucken was noch geht! Die freundschaft ist für mich schon wichtig aber wie gesagt, ich hab die beiden schlichtweg vergessen...und heute ging's halt daneben wegen uhrzeit und zu lange bei steven rumhocken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. Juli 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen,ihr luschen...

Was geht ab hier? Alles im grünen bereich und so?


----------



## wasser 8 (1. Juli 2009)

wer rockt den mit deister um 9.40 ?


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juli 2009)

Morgen alle!!
@Froop heute ist dein Tag, es ist heute dein Rad!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Juli 2009)

Ab wann ist wer wo anzutreffen? Deister hat sich ja erledigt, oder? Oder wärst du heut noch mal gefahren, micha? Wann ist denn der nächste ausflug?


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Juli 2009)

moin.

schaut mal: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSC15jtQQXs"]YouTube - 5 years old mountainbiker[/ame]

einfach nur geil.

achja, kann mein arm dank einer FSME-Impfung nicht mehr wirklich bewegen  erstmal ein paar tage aussetzen mit biken. *kotz


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Juli 2009)

Krass  wenigstens hatte er nen helm auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2009)

moin jungs (und mädels natürlich auch)
ich wollt heut nochmal in der eilenriede vorbeischauen. 
wer ist denn ab wann da?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. Juli 2009)

moin moin

lebe auch noch bin nachher bei tom junior heile machen.....


----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2009)

hi holde fee
zum thomas komm ich heute nicht mit. aber nächstes mal. hab heut noch so viel zu tun. 
werd wohl nochmal auf nen sprung in der eile reinschauen.


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Juli 2009)

ich würde gerne, aber wie gesagt ich kann nicht


----------



## DrFroop (1. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen alle!!
> @Froop heute ist dein Tag, es ist heute dein Rad!!



 haaalloooo Hääärdeeee!

Tweety - ich hab´s!!!! Jubel,freude,eiter..öh..heiterkeit  Fr bin ich wieder inne eile,morgen aufm geb. eingeladen und dann wird wieder geröööckt


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Juli 2009)

Ja super froop. Dann werd ich dir den bock mal entreisen


----------



## DrFroop (1. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ja super froop. Dann werd ich dir den bock mal entreisen



Tööörlüsch,kannste machen - 5 pro kratzer  Nein spaß,wenne fr inne eile bist kannste mal haben,is ganz fluffig damit


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

Also - Wer kommt sonntag mit deister? Ich wollt jeden fall...sind noch plätze frei


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2009)

Ich! Aber muss halt ganz chillig sein weil samstag ja umzug. Aber bin zu 90% dabei


----------



## -Krawalter- (2. Juli 2009)

Sonntag rocken wir den Wald platt.......................wird gut voll da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

Jau,immer locker durch die hose atmen  aber dann sind wir schon..äh..3,micha kommt mit(der "andere" micha)sein kumpel wohl auch,panzer-olli wollte auch und smash..ok ok,das wären dann schon mehr als 3 aber ich kann nur bis 3 zählen


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

-Krawalter- schrieb:


> Sonntag rocken wir den Wald platt.......................wird gut voll da oben



Des sowieso!!!


----------



## -Krawalter- (2. Juli 2009)

ich freu mich drauf,ihr seit schon ein dufter Haufen....................


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

-Krawalter- schrieb:


> ich freu mich drauf,ihr seit schon ein dufter Haufen....................



Sind alle super nett und macht spaß mit denen zu biken!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2009)

Krawalter, wer bist du eigentlich? Kann dich grad nich so zuordnen


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2009)

Hey doc, ich mach jetz nen abflug ins bett. Also gute nacht und viel spaß morgen beim feiern


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Hey doc, ich mach jetz nen abflug ins bett. Also gute nacht und viel spaß morgen beim feiern



Jo,dank dir und schlaf gut!! bis die tage -hoffentlich komm se..


----------



## der stimp (2. Juli 2009)

hey härde, 
was habt ihr heut so getrieben?
bei mir ist ja im mom wegen knie eher mal nüscht mit hügel hüppen.
genaues steht aber auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hey härde,
> was habt ihr heut so getrieben?
> bei mir ist ja im mom wegen knie eher mal nüscht mit hügel hüppen.
> genaues steht aber auch noch nicht fest.



Moin mario..hört sich nich gut an.. Also erstmal nix mehr mit knochen jagen? Hab heut den deal über die bühne gebracht,nu is meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juli 2009)

moin.

ich komme am sonntag auch mit in deister, wenn ich den arm dann wieder bewegen kann, ansonsten ist mal pause angesagt 

so dann erstmal wieder schmerztablette nehmen und hinlegen. bis später.


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

moinsen auch ihr hügelhüpfers..

Heute mal wieder(..) frei und werd dann auch bald in die eile für nen paar stunden..


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juli 2009)

Wer kommt noch in die eile Heute??


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Ab
w
a
n
n?


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juli 2009)

So 13-14 uhr!


----------



## der stimp (2. Juli 2009)

moin härde,
ich hab heuer noch ein paar sachen zu erledigen, würd aber auch ganz gern nochmal in der eile ein zwei runden hüpfen.
zeit kann ich aber noch nicht genau festlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

hätte würde könnte - ja was de nu?


----------



## der stimp (2. Juli 2009)

ich komm in die eile wenn ich meinen kram hier fertig hab.


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2009)

War oder ist heute nich parkettlegen dran? Ich würd mich so gleich losmachen und versuch den direkten weg zu finden!


----------



## wasser 8 (2. Juli 2009)

ich mache mich auf den weg in die eile  bis gleich.


----------



## der stimp (2. Juli 2009)

steven legt doch teppich weil laminat wegen der höhe nicht geht. 
da ich heut aber noch nen ganzen haufen eigenen kram am hacken hab, geh ich erst später (gegen abend) rüber.


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2009)

Ah ok, dann komm ich erst in die eile so in 2stunden


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Juli 2009)

*ich werde mich jetzt auch mal so lagsam mal auf machenbin da wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt so halb drei in der eile *


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Juli 2009)

moin moin,

juhu juhu mein dämpfer geht wieder, vögelchen vielen dank


----------



## -Krawalter- (2. Juli 2009)

dann laß jucken...................


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Brennts bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Krawalter- (2. Juli 2009)

weil ich so heiß bin oder wie????????????????????lol


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> steven legt doch teppich *weil laminat wegen der höhe nicht geht. *
> da ich heut aber noch nen ganzen haufen eigenen kram am hacken hab, geh ich erst später (gegen abend) rüber.



wie die höhe? An den türen oder was? Handkreissäge und die teile abgeschreddert -passt


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

hehe, wer bist du aus dem Haufen in der Eile?


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hehe, wer bist du aus dem Haufen in der Eile?



Wer? Ich?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Ne, eins drüber ...


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

ach so..ihn meinste,das is nen kumpel von poison-micha von dem ich das FAT hab..


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

War der den Abend mit da als der Kleine über die rechte Line ist?


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> War der den Abend mit da als der Kleine über die rechte Line ist?



Jo..war er


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juli 2009)

Möchte wieder Rocken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Möchte wieder Rocken!!



bist doch vorhin schon einmal etwas gehüpft


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Juli 2009)

ich will auch


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2009)

So, muss schon wieder für sonntag passen :-( und mario ich kann samstag nur bis 14uhr... Bin aber um 9 einsatz bereit! Diana, hast du schon was am start? Wollte samstag abend nich ganz abstinent bleiben


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Juli 2009)

nabend leutz ich bin wieder zu hause , bin morgen wieder in der eile und sontag natürlich auch im Deister !


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

So ne kaka,der geb. war sowas von öde und "kurz" das ich vorhin schon wieder um 21:15 in der eile war aber----keiner mehr da 
Komme dann morgen mit Jesus-Basti aufn platz


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Juli 2009)

sorry aber bin morgen wieder da  sind um viertel vor acht abgehauen  die lütten waren nervig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> sorry aber bin morgen wieder da  sind um viertel vor acht abgehauen  die lütten waren nervig



 irgendwann verbuddeln wir die da mal oder hängen die solange wir da biken,einfach in nen baum..naja,aber so hatte ich den trail noch mal für mich allein


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Juli 2009)

jup das ist richtig  ich springe den tabel jetzt auch perfegt nach 3 mal fahren


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Juli 2009)

so bin jetzt weg muß jamorgen wieder fruh raus ! also bis morgen dann bin so ab mittag in der eile !


----------



## DrFroop (2. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> jup das ist richtig  ich springe den tabel jetzt auch perfegt nach 3 mal fahren



okeee,dann wird´s zeit für mich das ich das auch mal endlich hinbekomme..geht ma gar net!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Juli 2009)

nabend olaf  (noch zum schluß)


----------



## der stimp (3. Juli 2009)

moin, 
froopy wir können da nicht einfach die türen unten abhobeln. gehört doch alles der genossenschaft und steven sagt "wir sollen das nicht" 
uuund, der kunde ist könig...
felix, was ist nun am ende wegen der abgesagten verabredung rausgekommen?
reden die beiden noch mit dir?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

@Kona Basti - errinnert dich dieses Bild an einen Zustand deines Bikes in der Zukunft?


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Juli 2009)

Haha, micha du bist der hammer  wollen wir mal nicht hoffen das das soweit kommt


----------



## der stimp (3. Juli 2009)

aua...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7513/img8077b.jpg


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Juli 2009)

Stinky im smart design für die city


----------



## DrFroop (3. Juli 2009)

Maahlzeit Härde...

was nen wetter,allein nur beim augenaufschlag fang ich schon an zu schwitzen..
@Stimp - wenn der laminat drinne liegen bleibt,fällt des net auf und wenn man mit der vermietung redet,würde das wohl auch kein problem sein aber kunde is könig,jaja...

Hätte hier noch jemand nen paar handschuhe leihweise für sonntag in gr M(8-9) für misch?Bräuchte welche mal für meine freundin die mitkommt und extra welche koofen für einen tag is auch doof -daaaanke schon mal.

Wer is´n heute noch alles inne eile?


----------



## der stimp (3. Juli 2009)

das bild vom kona gibt dem begriff "klapprad" gleich eine ganz neue bedeutung


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Juli 2009)

Ich komm heute doch kurz auf nen döner vorbei  und mario kommst du heute? Hab schon 2tage die kurbel im rucksack  Was hat der onkel doc zu deinem knie gesagt?


----------



## der stimp (3. Juli 2009)

mach heut stevens wohnzimmer fertig. eilenriede muss noch bis montag auf mich warten. 
mit dem knie ist alles oki. nicht durchgebrochen; "nur" ne ecke weggesplittert...


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Juli 2009)

ha ha ihr wollt mir doch nur angst machen. aber ich habe keine angst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! auserdem drückt es bei so einem rahmen schön im gesicht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Juli 2009)

Autsch^^ musst du jetzt mit biken pausieren?


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Juli 2009)

wen meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe ja wohl nicht!!! di. soll ich noch mal hin zum nachschauen.


----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juli 2009)

@stimp: wenn da ein splitter im knie ist, muss der nicht entfernt werden? das muss doch höllisch wehtun, wenn ein splitter im gewebe steckt. bei was für einen arzt warst du?

schonmal gute besserung digga!!!


----------



## DrFroop (3. Juli 2009)

Mario,gute besserung und so..ach ja -bekommst demnächst noch die restkohle

So,werd mich dann ma langsam aufn weg machen,bei dem wetter muss man in meinem alter ja ganz chillig bleiben..

Bis denne...


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Juli 2009)

Den splitter merkt der stimp nicht mehr, der ist abgeHÄRDET


----------



## der stimp (3. Juli 2009)

war in der unfallklinik an der sallstr./marienstr. 
di. wird entschieden was weiter gemacht wird. soll das knie bis dahin nicht so doll belasten.

felix, du wirst lachen aber das da was fehlen soll, merk ich wirklich nicht. 
tut nicht weh, bewegen kann ich auch alles.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> war in der unfallklinik an der sallstr./marienstr.
> di. wird entschieden was weiter gemacht wird. soll das knie bis dahin nicht so doll belasten.
> 
> felix, du wirst lachen aber das da was fehlen soll, merk ich wirklich nicht.
> tut nicht weh, bewegen kann ich auch alles.




Sonntag kommste ja mit in den Deister ne!! ich bin ja auch noch im arsch, aber ich komme mit!! Bin ja keine Mumu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (3. Juli 2009)

@stimp: wird schon digga  solnage du keien schmerzen hast gehts. ich bin zur zeit auf ibu600 


WIR HABEN EINEN NEUEN BIKER!!!

mein kumpel hat gerade seine teile bekommen, nach gefühlten 3 jahren. aber mit in deister wird er wohl noch net kommen  und ich werd sonntag zu 90% mitkommen, wenn die schulter aber weiter zu rumzickt, dann nicht


----------



## DrFroop (3. Juli 2009)

gleich gibs lecker salat mit putenfilet..


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

So, der 1. Streich ist vollbracht *grins*


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So, der 1. Streich ist vollbracht *grins*




Die mauer ist echt schön
Nein, ist gut gefallen mir


----------



## der stimp (4. Juli 2009)

sag bitte nicht das du den armen nicolai anton überfallen und seiner grünen felgen erleichtert hast...


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Juli 2009)

ist heute wer in der eilenriede?

ich werd meinem kumpel heute mal den spot zeigen und gegen 16uhr da sein.


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Juli 2009)

Keiner daaaa?
Morgen geht es rund, ein im ...... ein im M......


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2009)

klar, ...


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

Sooo,freunde der nacht..sachen sind gepackt,akkus geladen und morgen dann holtdipolta in deistaaa...
@Tweety - denk an die handschuh  Wünsch euch dann noch nen angenehme nacht... Bisch moin.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. Juli 2009)

moin moin,

komm auch mit tina aber erst etwas später freu mich bis nachher
ride on ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

wuaa, ... gähn reck streck ... niemand da?


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juli 2009)

moin. schnell mal sachen packen


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

Morgen!

Was ist mit Mario? HE MARIO MITKOMMEN!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

i call himself

Tante Edit sagt: "geht net ran ans Teledingsda"


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

*Moooooorrgääääään....Härde *
*alles frisch und fit?*


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

So, grad mit dem kranken Huhn gespeakt, er kann nicht wegen dem knie (keine Belastung) und wir sollen uns melden wenn wir wissen ab wann wir in der Eile sein werden, schöne Grüsse an alle noch ...


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So, grad mit dem kranken Huhn gespeakt, er kann nicht wegen dem knie (keine Belastung) und wir sollen uns melden wenn wir wissen ab wann wir in der Eile sein werden, schöne Grüsse an alle noch ...



*ahja..ok,danke für die grüße*


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

Aber Lamie kann er verlägen???
He er soll mitkommen sind ja nur BMX


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Hab ich ihm auch gesagt, nachdem ich zur Schnecke gemacht wurde 
(sein Traum muss wohl der Hammer gewesen sein) 

siehe --->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juli 2009)

bin dann mal unterwegs, bis gleich leute *freu


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Folien hab ich dir schon eingepackt, bis später 

@Tweet, ich komm jetzt vor zu dir ...


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

He schau mal== http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Stinky_W0QQ...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Arschrat38 (5. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He schau mal== http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Stinky_W0QQ...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50




einbichen übertrieben mit der monster das teil und roloff hinten  mir gefällt es nicht!  so jetzt noch duschen und dann los in deister !  sehen uns dann an der bmx strecke !


----------



## der stimp (5. Juli 2009)

joa aus den dollsten träumen geholt hat mich der kona. 
in der klinik hatten die gesagt, kein sport für mario. di. muss ich nochmal hin und dann wird geschaut wies weitergeht. 
im schlechtesten fall 6 wochen nix mit radihüpfen. 
nachher bin ich aber auf jeden fall mal in der eilenrede. 
viel spass euch allen!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> einbichen übertrieben mit der monster das teil und roloff hinten  mir gefällt es nicht!  so jetzt noch duschen und dann los in deister !  sehen uns dann an der bmx strecke !




Ist ja nur zum schlachten da, für den Preis!
Ok bis danne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92194 (5. Juli 2009)

Müsst Euch nicht wundern, wenn von der Stadt die nicht ganz "legale" Strecke in der Eile wieder dem Erdboden plattgemacht wird - hatte mich gestern abend dort hin "verirrt" und was musste ich leider sehen, dass eine nicht ganz kleine Menge von Bierflaschen dort herumlagen....

Also Leute - ich bin eigentlich ein Befürworter dieses Sports und dieser Location, aber dadurch gebt Ihr den Kritikern wieder Munition ! In diesem Sinne - nehmt einfach euren Müll wieder mit nach Hause....


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Juli 2009)

ich würde an deiner stelle mal öfters hinkommen, wenn da einmal bierflaschen lagen, kann das mal sein. aber wir räumen unseren dreck immer weg!!! komm die woche nochmal hin und du wirst es sehen.

und zu dem nicht ganz legal  schonmal was von *Gewohnheitsrecht *gehört?

p.s. dank uns scheint da ja erst ein mülleimer hingebaut worden zu sein  der auch von der stadt entleert wird!!! den gabs es davor nicht.​


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

Genau!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

auch wieder zu hause bin..man man,war ja nen tuffiger tag heute,Härde.Hat echt laune gemacht und tweety -den singletrail bau´n wa noch schön aus demnächst
Aber ich stehe vor einem neuen problem:Meine freundin will nun auch nen richtiges fully haben..Das wird teuer für misch


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

Megatec67 schrieb:


> Müsst Euch nicht wundern, wenn von der Stadt die nicht ganz "legale" Strecke in der Eile wieder dem Erdboden plattgemacht wird - hatte mich gestern abend dort hin "verirrt" und was musste ich leider sehen, dass eine nicht ganz kleine Menge von Bierflaschen dort herumlagen....
> 
> Also Leute - ich bin eigentlich ein Befürworter dieses Sports und dieser Location, aber dadurch gebt Ihr den Kritikern wieder Munition ! In diesem Sinne - nehmt einfach euren Müll wieder mit nach Hause....




Erst mal heißt es Hallo
Und dann wer bist du?
Ach ja er bevor ich es vergesse WIR hallten da immer alles sauber!!!
Und das neste mal Sprechen sie uns doch mal Persönlich an!!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> auch wieder zu hause bin..man man,war ja nen tuffiger tag heute,Härde.Hat echt laune gemacht und tweety -den singletrail bau´n wa noch schön aus demnächst
> Aber ich stehe vor einem neuen problem:Meine freundin will nun auch nen richtiges fully haben..Das wird teuer für misch




Das mit den Fully bekommen wir schon hin!!=== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/123182


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. Juli 2009)

Hey megatec, darf ich daran erinnern das das eine öffentliche naherholungs-fläche ist? Das heißt jeder kann da hinkommen und sein müll liegen lassen, wir sind bemüht jeden darauf hinzuweisen sein müll mitzunehmen.... Rede mit uns persönlich und schau es dir an bevor du auch nur einen von uns maßregeln willst.! Erst lage checken und dann anderen vor die tür ********n!


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das mit den Fully bekommen wir schon hin!!=== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/123182



Was soll ich denn mit nem geschredderten bike? Das hab ich selber im keller stehn


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

Dann drucke ich eben nen paar zettel aus wo drauf steht "Bitte nimm dein Müll mit und lass keine kaputten Bike´s liegen!"


----------



## DrFroop (5. Juli 2009)

Sowas findet man,wenn man im Dreck spielt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (5. Juli 2009)

so, wuuhhsaaaa....
alle schalten mal nen gang zurück 
und JETZT kloppen wir uns die köppe ein!!!! 

mal im ernst, 
megatec, ich kann dich verstehen, aber vielleicht wäre der geschmeidigere weg wirklich erstmal der gewesen, 
sich vorzustellen und evtl. auch mal direkten kontakt zu suchen. 
ganz offensichtlich bist du ja auf diesen thread gestossen (also nehme ich einfach mal an das du ihn lesender weise auch, mindestens am rande, verfolgt hast). 
spätestens dann sollte man bemerkt haben das es sich bei "der härde" um nette biker handelt und dir sicher keiner blöd von der seite gekommen wäre. 

motto des heutigen sonntages: 
bäume machen noch lange keinen wasserfall.
(denk mal darüber nach)

gruß mario


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> so, wuuhhsaaaa....
> alle schalten mal nen gang zurück
> und JETZT kloppen wir uns die köppe ein!!!!
> 
> ...



Es gibt nur nette biker in der Härde!!


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

sach ich doch; 
die härde ist schon ne recht zahme truppe.
(wie es in den wald hinein ruft, so schallt es auch heraus)

und megatec, wenn es immer so aussehen würde wie geschildert, dann müsste die eilenriede ja im dreck versinken oder?
denk auch da mal drüber nach...


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Juli 2009)

Tja...wahrscheinlich ist megatec einer der mal sein frust loswerden will, denke nich das er sich die mühe macht alles zu lesen bzw sich zu informieren...wenn ich mich da irre kann er ja gerne mal vorbeikommen...


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

oi, das mag wohl sein. 
naja, nachts ist halt kälter als draussen...

aber sag, wie war dein tag heute?
ich war ja nach nervigen windoof installieren noch in der eile und hatte jede menge spass. 
nur mit dem hügel hüppen wars eher nüscht


----------



## Arschrat38 (6. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch wieder zu hause nach wilder fahrt durch die felder im dunkeln  so wir raumen immer unseren müll weg nur die flaschen sind liegen gebliebenda die bude schon zu hatte die kommen morgen aber auch weg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn sie nicht heute nacht schon weg sind ist immer hin eine menge fand geld und es gibt garantiert genug leute die sich da drüber freuen


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

Mario,wann kannste denn eigendlich mal wieder richtig fahrad fahren wie jeder normale aus der Härde?


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ich bin auch wieder zu hause nach wilder fahrt durch die felder im dunkeln  so wir raumen immer unseren müll weg nur die flaschen sind liegen gebliebenda die bude schon zu hatte die kommen morgen aber auch weg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn sie nicht heute nacht schon weg sind ist immer hin eine menge fand geld und es gibt garantiert genug leute die sich da drüber freuen



Rüüüchtüüüch..aber sie liegen alle fein gehäuft am bäumschn


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Rüüüchtüüüch..aber sie liegen alle fein gehäuft am bäumschn



stüümmmt, das kann ich bezeugen! alle liegen schön "eingehärdet" und harren der pfandsammler die heuer noch zugreifen werden 
und ihnen ein neues zu hause geben (zumindest bis morgen früh wenn der superarkt auf hat)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

Und hier is der beweis dafür...


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

na, liegen die nicht alle lieb, harmonisch und in totalem einklang mit sich und ihrem chie da rum?!?


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> na, liegen die nicht alle lieb, harmonisch und in totalem einklang mit sich und ihrem chie da rum?!?



TOP...eins mit der natur aus der sie kamen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)

moin moin härde,

wollt auch noch mal sagen das es gestern einfach nur geil war,war bis eben noch fleissig arbeiten und jetzt total kaputt geh jetzt erstmal schläfern.

@froop hol doch dein frauchen erstmal ein altäres fully dann kann sie gucken ob das was für sie ist und ist nicht ganz so teuer z.b. alten stinker wie kona basti hab auch auf so einen angefangen wo es endet siehste ja...
also bis später


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> TOP...eins mit der natur aus der sie kamen



auf jeden fall wurde das bier an sich in fast allen fällen wieder eins mit der natur. 
soviel ist sicher


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Juli 2009)

Morgen, gut das da so die flaschen liegen..dann sind sie wenigstens griffbereit wenn so'n nervi kommt und uns vollspinnen will. Im flaschenweitwurf hab ich ja übung  wer is heut wann in der eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8"]YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

das ist ja mal extremst geschmeidig.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

@Froop - was ist mit den Bildern usw.?


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Juli 2009)

Super video micha  da muss ich ja noch viel üben, zumindest hab ich ja schon das passende bike


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

na felix dann man hoppi ruff ufn bock un jeübt bis die reifen qualmen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Juli 2009)

naja muss ich dann ja  also nochma...wann, wer in der eile?


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

mario pinselt heuer kleine kriegspüppies an. hab grad mal ruhe dazu und will das dann auch ausnutzen.


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

Kann mir hier jemand zum folgenden Problem behilflich sein?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408891


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

moin, 
kommst du aus hannover? 
wenn ja, einfach morgen in die eilenriede kommen und wir schauen uns deine hütte mal an.
die schaltung muss wahrscheinlich nur ein wenig nachjustiert und die kette evtl. noch ein klein wenig gekürzt werden. 
ist ne sachen von ein paar minuten.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

nö, falscher Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich komme aus Hannover.
Wo wohnst du genau? 

Ich brauche zur Eilenriede etwas länger, da ich nicht in Döhren wohne.

Vielleicht wohnst du ja in meiner Nähe, sodass es schneller geht.


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

also ein bissel was musst du schon selber dafür tun!
alternativ zum fahrradhändler deiner wahl in deiner nähe gehen. dann hast du es nicht so weit.
oder halt mal in der eilenriede vorbei schauen. wir kommen nämlich auch alle nicht aus döhren...


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

OK, ich werde da mal hinkommen.

Wann seit ihr immer so da? Wie erkenne ich euch?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Hey Stimp sag mal, wo wohnst du denn nu?

... hehe, scheinbar erweckt dieser Thread den Eindruck, dass die Schreiberlinge hier nix anderes zu tun haben als auf Hilferufe zu warten ... und dann sofort los zu sprinten 

Nix für Ungut Mr.John - mach dich auf den Weg in die Eile, wir sind auch gleich da ... und erkennen tut man uns sofort - wir sind die Prinzen *sry, der musste sein*


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Stimp sag mal, wo wohnst du denn nu?


 
ganz klar - in einem haus 
ne, mal im ernst, hab keine ahnung wie der stadtteil heisst...


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Juli 2009)

Unter der brücke hab ich noch ein zimmer frei^^ dies ist ein automatisch erstellter hilferuf


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

Wann seit ihr denn immer so da?

Heute ist schaffe ich es nicht mehr. Morgen vllt.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

@Mr.John - lad mal a Bild von dir btw. deinem Bock hoch, will wissen wer du bist 

@Floppi, hehe - über uns is auch ne Kellerwohnung frei geworden

Hat jemand ne funktionierende Haarschneidemaschiene am Start?


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand ne funktionierende Haarschneidemaschiene am Start?
 Nö darum habe ich auch so lange haare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

soll ich meine morgen mit zu thomas bringen?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> soll ich meine morgen mit zu thomas bringen?


 
Morgen??? Meinst Mittwoch, oder?


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

oi, ja, meinte mittwoch...


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

mal ehrlich, John macht ein thread auf und ihr gebt die antworten hier *kopfschüttel


----------



## Deleted 92194 (6. Juli 2009)

Wollte hier eigentlich niemanden auf den Schlips treten, sondern nur darauf hinweisen - aber wenn Ihr meint, dass das so okay ist - denkt vielleicht mal an andere, die da fahren..... schade schade


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Megatec67 schrieb:


> Wollte hier eigentlich niemanden auf den Schlips treten, sondern nur darauf hinweisen


 
... Danke, hast du - aber worauf eigentlich genau?



Megatec67 schrieb:


> aber wenn Ihr meint, dass das so okay ist


 
Was genau? Das wir, die jeden Tag dort sind unseren Dreck auch weg räumen bzw. vorne unter den 
Abfallbehälter stellen, weil er mal wieder nicht gelehrt wurde oder was meinst du mit deiner Aussage?



Megatec67 schrieb:


> denkt vielleicht mal an andere, die da fahren.....


 
Gerade weil wir an andere denken, räumen wir immer auf, damit es uns nicht auf die Füsse fällt aber nöö, 
dann kommt so einer wie du, ohne Gesicht ohne wie auch immer und schneit hier in den Thread schreibt Dinge, 
die er mir oder jedem anderen auch gerne persönlich ins Gesicht sagen kann - bin nachher da, kannst gern rum kommen 



Megatec67 schrieb:


> schade schade


 
Ja, ist es wirklich aber eher für uns, dass wir jetzt durch dein haltloses Gerede in den Augen anderer, 
welche hier mit lesen, eventuell als Biker dargestellt werden, welche überall ihren Dreck liegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

Megatec67 schrieb:


> Müsst Euch nicht wundern, wenn von der Stadt die nicht ganz "legale" Strecke in der Eile wieder dem Erdboden plattgemacht wird - hatte mich gestern abend dort hin "verirrt" und was musste ich leider sehen, dass eine nicht ganz kleine Menge von Bierflaschen dort herumlagen....
> 
> Also Leute - ich bin eigentlich ein Befürworter dieses Sports und dieser Location, aber dadurch gebt Ihr den Kritikern wieder Munition ! In diesem Sinne - nehmt einfach euren Müll wieder mit nach Hause....




meine antwort:


RidingWebster schrieb:


> ich würde an deiner stelle mal öfters hinkommen, wenn da einmal bierflaschen lagen, kann das mal sein. aber wir räumen unseren dreck immer weg!!! komm die woche nochmal hin und du wirst es sehen.
> 
> und zu dem nicht ganz legal  schonmal was von *Gewohnheitsrecht *gehört?
> 
> p.s. dank uns scheint da ja erst ein mülleimer hingebaut worden zu sein  der auch von der stadt entleert wird!!! den gabs es davor nicht.​




und nun sag ich es nochmal direkt, wer so einen ässerung von sich lässt: *"ich bin eigentlich ein Befürworter dieses Sports"* der sollte mir nicht im dunkeln begegnen, für mich hört sich das so an, als würdest du diese sport hassen!!! tust du dies?
und ich kann es nur nochmal erwähnen, dank uns gibt es seit diesem jahr da erst einen mülleimer!!!

und das an anderen denken, machen wir. wir lassen es nach möglichkeit auch nicht mehr zu, dass da kinder ohne helm fahren, wofür eig. deren eltern zuständig sind!!!

ich kann es dir nur nochmal anbieten, schau mal vorbei, überzeugt dich das wir ein netter haufen sind und das wir unseren dreck wegräumen.


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juli 2009)

He mein neuer Fahrrad Keller Bitte nicht stören!=== http://www.akt.de/albumpic31318.html


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

hey tweet, nu weiss ich warum du ständig im keller "am schrauben"  bist...


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juli 2009)

He die können gut Nass polieren


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

nabend.

ich habe vorhin mit Megatec67 geschrieben, damit sich hier keine fronten bilden und er war super nett.
er wollte uns auch nur darauf aufmerksam machen und uns nicht angreifen.

also von daher ist das thema für mich durch.

@Megatec67: wenn du bock haste, bist du gerne eingeladen mal mit uns nen nachmittag zu biken. wir freuen uns immer über neue biker.


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juli 2009)

Ich LIEBE neue biker  die haben immer so ein Knackarsch


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)

hu hu 

härde scheiss wetter:kotz:


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juli 2009)

schönes Wetter


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

schaune grad videos von willingen mit smash ...


... wollt ihr se mal sehn?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)

@tweet


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

geiles wetter 

die pflanzen und sprünge freuen sich


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)

fahren morgen deister wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

Wer fährt morgen morgens in die Eilenriede und hat vielleicht auch Zeit, mein MTB mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen?


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Juli 2009)

ich und felix wollen in den deister morgen den zug um 8.33


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

cool, wir fahren also dann zu 5


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)

cool dann wird ja morgen wieder richtig gedrück.


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut dann is ja gruppen ticket oder? Gruppendrücken  wo steigt ihr ein? Also vorne oder hinten?


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

Keiner morgen morgens zufällig unterwegs, der auch mein Bike mal anschauen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (6. Juli 2009)

vorne soll ich dan ein gruppen ticket besorgen


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

Nabend Härde!!

@kona-micha:Bilder stell ich gleich bald noch rein,immer smart bleiben
Und wie war´s sonst so heute bei euch und hügel hüpfen? Brauchte ma ne auszeit heute und das wetter wa ja eh vor´n popo


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Juli 2009)

das wetter war geil war mit felix sogar noch street fahren


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

@froop: brauchste nen ftp oder haste ein?


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @froop: brauchste nen ftp oder haste ein?



Wat brauch ich?  Ich lad die bilder bei mir im album hoch,muss die erstmal kleiner machen und den schrott raussortieren,dauert nen bissel..


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

nein das ist doof!!!
du kannst die in original größe auf einem server von mir laden, dann können die alle runterladen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

los froop, ladt bei webster hoch


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

hab dir nen anleitung geschickt


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. Juli 2009)

gruppenticket


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Juli 2009)

steige morgen fischerhof ein


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

Froop???


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> nein das ist doof!!!
> du kannst die in original größe auf einem server von mir laden, dann können die alle runterladen!!!



Naa juti,sind aber nich  sehr viele geworden,brauch ma ne neue,schnellere karte,die meisten sind in der bewegung sehr unscharf gewordenES TUT MIR LEID!!!
Aber einige sind schon ganz tuffig


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Juli 2009)

sehr schön 

lädst du schon hoch?


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Keiner morgen morgens zufällig unterwegs, der auch mein Bike mal anschauen könnte?



digga, ich glaub in den morgenstunden wirst du mit dirtbikern in der eilenriede nicht viel glück haben. 
die meisten sind um die zeit auf arbeit (oder haben frei und machen den deister unsicher).


----------



## DrFroop (6. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> sehr schön
> 
> lädst du schon hoch?



packe die bilder grad in nen ordner und gleich sind se drinne...hoffe ich doch


----------



## Mr.John (6. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> die meisten sind um die zeit auf arbeit (oder haben frei und machen den deister unsicher).




OK, und wie wärs vllt mittags oder abends? Wenn die Zeit stimmt, dann könnte ich es wohl schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Wir sind wohl morgen halb 4 wider in der eile....Also mr.john weist dann ja was du zu tun hast


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Sicher? 

Könnten wir uns irgendwo treffen, da die Eilenriede ja riesig ist.


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

schau doch einfach vorbei in der eilenriede und hab nicht immer nur deine gangschaltung im kopf. 
mit der einstellung hat sicher niemand lust dir zu helfen. dazu hab ich dir vorhin schon mal ne message geschickt...
geh einfach mal in nen bikeshop und lass dir mal sagen was schltung und kette machen kostet.


----------



## RidingWebster (7. Juli 2009)

gn8

bilder werd ich morgen in ordner verschieben, sind aber shcon aufem server, daten könnt ihr ab morgen/heute bei mir erfragen


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

schlaf gut chrischi.


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich weiß, dass es viel kostet.

Nur leider kann ich noch nicht mitrumfahren, weil mir noch die Ausrüstung (z.b. Helm und ohne Helm möchte ich nicht fahren) fehlt.

Ich würde aber gerne zuschauen, wie und was ihr das so macht. (sprünge und so)


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, dass es viel kostet.
> 
> Nur leider kann ich noch nicht mitrumfahren, weil mir noch die Ausrüstung (z.b. Helm und ohne Helm möchte ich nicht fahren) fehlt.
> 
> Ich würde aber gerne zuschauen, wie und was ihr das so macht. (sprünge und so)



Das is seh lobenswert -safty first und wenn du wissen möchtest,was wir da so machen und wie wir springen..da haste mal ne kleine vorschau
EDIT:Bitte *nicht* nachmachen!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iY7v_qNDg0"]YouTube - Tweety Crash[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Könnten wir uns irgendwo treffen, da die Eilenriede ja riesig ist.



Also ich denke mal,das ich morgen schon etwas eher los werde,bin dann aber vorher hier noch mal on..wird wohl so gegen 14uhr sein,dann können wir uns döhrener turm treffen und ich schlepp disch mit


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Aua, das hat wehgetan.

Ist da was Schlimmes passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Aha froop. Du bist der hammer  erst mal gleich die harmlosen sachen zeigen, was soll denn der neue denken wenn er uns sieht


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

nie vergessen: es muss drücken im gesicht...

wieso seid ihr alle überhaupt noch auf?


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Aha froop. Du bist der hammer  erst mal gleich die harmlosen sachen zeigen, was soll denn der neue denken wenn er uns sieht



 erstmal das zeigen,was MAN besser nich machen sollte..den rest wird er dann ja sehn wenn es soweit ist  

Sorry das ich manchesmal so derb die realität in den vordergrund schiebe..


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Muss die wiederholung von fringe gucken weil ich das verpasst habe, war ja mit kona basti streeten...


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Sorry das ich manchesmal so derb die realität in den vordergrund schiebe..



och, ich denk mal das geht schon ok. 
ist besser der mr.john weiss gleich von anfang an worauf er sich da einlässt, 
als das er sich erst bike, ausrüstung, keine ahnung was noch zulegt 
und später erst merkt das dirtbiken nichts mit nem besuch auf dem ponyhof gemeinsam hat...


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

ok leute, ich werd mal ne runde grunzen gehen. 
schlaft gut, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

noch nen kleinen hüpfer zum schluss und sag schon mal gute nacht,Härde!!  Knutscha und so....und überhaupt

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CHLEKArp50"]YouTube - Justin dreht am Rad...[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ok leute, ich werd mal ne runde grunzen gehen.
> schlaft gut, bis morgen.



Nachti Marion...öhm...Mario


----------



## Arschrat38 (7. Juli 2009)

nabend leutz bin aus koma erwacht ich sage nur niewieder Bürger King habe den ganzen tag im bett ferbracht weil ich mir die seele aus dem leib gekotzt habe !aber jetzt geht es schon wieder nach der zweiten flasche cola und ein bischen weingumni hoffe das ich morgen wieder fitt bin für eile oder deister . so bin auch schon wieder weg mußnoch ein bischen schlaffen  gute nacht an alle !


----------



## wasser 8 (7. Juli 2009)

guten morgen. bis gleich am bahnhof  deister wartet


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## wasser 8 (7. Juli 2009)

das ist zu früh ich penne noch halb


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juli 2009)

fahren 10.40 eher schaffen wir nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

Denke mal, dass um 10.40Uhr der reicht oder?


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Och nö? Jetz hab ich mir grad die karten so gekauft das ich bis zu euch komme und dann auf euer gruppen ticket...jetz muss ich ja noch extra tickets kaufen :-( egal wir treffen uns dann im deister. Schlägt mal  ne zeit und nen treffpunkt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Moin auch..

wer is´n heute noch so in der eile?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Och nö? Jetz hab ich mir grad die karten so gekauft das ich bis zu euch komme und dann auf euer gruppen ticket...jetz muss ich ja noch extra tickets kaufen :-( egal wir treffen uns dann im deister. Schlägt mal ne zeit und nen treffpunkt vor


 

Laber kein Blech ... wat musst du für was n extra Ticket kaufen? Und ich wette, wenn wir nen TP im D. ausmachen das der einzige der net da sein wird ... du bischt 






@Froop, wo sind denn nu die Pics???


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn du meinst ich sitz grad im zug und basti steigt auch gleich ein  wann wollt ihr denn heute vom deister nach hause? Das auf dem foto kann ich gar nich sein...wär mir viel zu warm in der wüste


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

@Kona Micha :die sind aufm ftp server hoch geladen,den chrischi mir da gestern nannte.. aber ich hab die nu bei mir auch im album drinne...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

@Froop - echt Kerl ... die Bilder sind ja n Witz, was haste damit gemacht. Mal ganz klein und mal etwas grösser ... hast du die nachbearbeitet?


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Froop - echt Kerl ... die Bilder sind ja n Witz, was haste damit gemacht. Mal ganz klein und mal etwas grösser ... hast du die nachbearbeitet?



  ja hab ich geändert,werd die aber noch mal löschen,wenn dann mal der server wieder rund läuft und dann noch mal rein setzen - also bleib mal locker,tief durch atmen und immer mit der ruhe,Schnulli...;-)


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

So bmx bahn is gut feucht also nicht die schutzbleche vergessen


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

moin härde, 

froopy wenn du die bilder internetfit machst, reduzier doch einfach die grösse auf 1024x768 und dann klappts beim hochladen auch mit dem ibc album. 

videos aus der eile sollten vielleicht auch eilenriede im titel haben. 
dann kann man bei youtube auch mal nach eilenriede suchen und mehr leute finden das (so dem sei das es auch gewollt ist).


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde,
> 
> froopy wenn du die bilder internetfit machst, reduzier doch einfach die grösse auf *1024x768 *und dann klappts beim hochladen auch mit dem ibc album.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die bilder in der größe versuche rein zu setzen,kommt immer ne meldung das die zu groß sind und mehr als 2 bilder gleichzeitig kann ich irgendwie auch nich hochladen -wieso auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

So,nun hat es doch geklappt mit den fotos,man man was ne geburt  Komme dann heute noch in die eile aber erst so gegen [email protected]:Bist du heute auch wieder mit dabei oder nö?


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> So bmx bahn is gut feucht also nicht die schutzbleche vergessen



Hoffenlich bleibt es schön trocken in der Eilenriede. Hab nämlich noch kein passenden Schutzblech für ein Bike gefunden.


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hoffenlich bleibt es schön trocken in der Eilenriede. Hab nämlich noch *kein passenden Schutzblech* für ein Bike gefunden.



Das muss drücken im gesicht..


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Stimp:Bist du heute auch wieder mit dabei oder nö?


um 11.30 hab ich nochmal termin im krankenhaus wegen meiner gebrochenen kniescheibe. 
dann mal schauen ob die jungs und mädels da mir den tag oder gleich die nächsten wochen total versauen.


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> um 11.30 hab ich nochmal termin im krankenhaus wegen meiner gebrochenen kniescheibe.
> dann mal schauen ob die jungs und mädels da mir den tag oder gleich die nächsten wochen total versauen.



na dann drück ich dir mal die das es nich so kommt..


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2009)

so jungs, bin erstmal weg. 
das vieh wird zur schlachtbank geführt. aber man sagte, es tut ihm nicht weh...

bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Bis dann...


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> so jungs, bin erstmal weg.
> das vieh wird zur schlachtbank geführt. aber man sagte, es tut ihm nicht weh...
> 
> bis später



och das geht schnell - bolzenschussgerät an kopp,einmal nett den schlachter anlächeln und dann gehn die lichter aus... Bis später dann,hals und knie..öh..beinbruch!!


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

So,feierabend...mach mich dann nu feddisch und ab inne eile..


----------



## HangLoose (7. Juli 2009)

Tach Härde!

Wollte mich auch mal zu Wort/Zeichen melden. Wie war es denn heute in the woods? Ich sitze immer noch im Keller an meiner Steuer! ****! Ach ja, Öl brauch die Gabel auch noch! :-(

Was meint Ihr so zu dem Bike?!
http://www.freeborn.co.uk/shop/bikes/full-suspension/417-devinci-2008-frantik-2

Reingeknockt und locker gehangen! Pelle


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juli 2009)

moin moin peeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

willkommen in der hääääääääärrrrrrrrrde


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Pelle,du kleiner hügelhüpfer Alles frisch und fruchtig?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

Ne lass mal, denke mir, dass die Anlenkung nicht für deine Aktivitäten geeignet ist


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juli 2009)

im wald war´s geil fahren morgen wieder fals du lust und bock hast.
sind gegen 11.30 an der bmx.


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Hey pelle  das frantik würd ich nehmen. Devinci ist ne große nummer in kanada. Bekommst du aber nur in anderen eu-ländern da es kein deutschland vertrieb gibt. Die rahmen hält nahezu alles aus, laut kanadischen bikern.


----------



## HangLoose (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Tach auch!

@[email protected]
Glaube nicht, dass ich meinen Bock bis morgen zum laufen/hüpfen bekomme.

@[email protected]
Das Bike soll sich aber wie eine CC Fräse mit DH-Eigenschaften fahren. Und die Detailfotos, die ich mir gezogen haben, sehen klasse aus! Außerdem lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen! 

Bis die Tage bei der Eile bei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Juli 2009)

Alternativ kann man auch bei brooklyn machine works, transition bikes usw. gucken


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2009)

Schaut mal!!=== http://www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/52461-bikes-ktm-tribute-nur-3-tage-gefahren-um-nur-1890-dh.html


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Hey Härde..

meine freundin brauch mal nen passenden nick hier für´s forum..hab ihr da nen paar vorschläge oder so?


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2009)

[email protected] ! [email protected]^^Girl


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> [email protected] ! [email protected]^^Girl



 check das mal ab ob es den schon  gibt...


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Beide Namen sind schon vergeben. Es sei denn, du hast sie grade benutzt.


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2009)

Doch das geht mit @!!


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Jup, hab es grad auch gemerkt. Deswegen hab ich meinen Beitrag überarbeitet.


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Beide Namen sind schon vergeben. Es sei denn, du hast sie grade benutzt.


wenn beide schon weg sind,wieso finde ich dann nix damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2009)

Versuch es doch!!


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2009)

Kenste die schon!=== http://bulldozer.repage6.de/


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Hab es mir vorhin gerade angeschaut. Ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kenste die schon!=== http://bulldozer.repage6.de/



das mit der tante is ja cool wenne mit der maus bewegst


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2009)

Genau!!!

So nun gute nacht, bis morgen!!!


----------



## Mr.John (7. Juli 2009)

Good night!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (7. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kenste die schon!=== http://bulldozer.repage6.de/



Alter Tweety,du bist ja nen richtiger poser vor der cam.. Aber is schon cool


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Juli 2009)

So leute ab ins körbchen  bis morgen inner eile


----------



## Mr.John (8. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

Bin auch weg...*gäääähn* gUtE nAcHt dAnN mAl...


----------



## der stimp (8. Juli 2009)

pelle, schau dir mal die bikes von "young talnets" an. 
die parts sind mehr als gut, allerdings bin ich mir bei firmen die neu am markt sind, bzw die in sachen dirtbikes richtig ahnung haben, ein wenig skeptisch.
könnte aber definitiv eine hausnummer sein...


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Bin auch weg...*gäääähn* gUtE nAcHt dAnN mAl...


 bin zwar jetzt erst da aber ich sage auch mal gute nacht  und für morgen an alle ein fröliches ride on


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Schaut mal!!=== http://www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/52461-bikes-ktm-tribute-nur-3-tage-gefahren-um-nur-1890-dh.html


schau mal hier!http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/189913/cat/22


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey Tweety Kenste den noch http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5316385/Der_neue_bei_unsder war doch echt geil  leider stand er nur zwei wochen
oder das http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4172656/BMX_Strecke_im_deisterdas war letztes jahr an der BMX Super Trocken  schon etwas zu trocken ! oder der der 1 auf dem video  war auch bei uns im Süllberg[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9sumUxju90"]YouTube - Deister @ BMX  #2[/ame]


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. Juli 2009)

morgen leutz Bei uns hat es erst mal zwei stunden lang gepisst also hat der wald boden gut grip gehe jetzt dudischen und und nen latte trinken dann bin ich fit für den tag im deister


----------



## der stimp (8. Juli 2009)

möin härde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Juli 2009)

Was is heut mit eile? Soll heut ja ordentlich tiffen


----------



## der stimp (8. Juli 2009)

also hier bei mir scheint grad die sonne...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. Juli 2009)

moin moin,
planwechsel fahren nich in deister.müssen an bikes schrauben und mal ein chill tag einlegen.


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

Moin Härde..

Alles frisch und fit in der truppe? Fahr heut noch in die eile,auch wenn es vom wetter eheraussieht aber egal..Wer is dann noch am start?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

Morgäääähhhhnnn.......
Bin die neue, und soll hier singen....eehhmmm, fahren....oder sowas in der art


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Juli 2009)

also werde erst ab 2 da sein...eher drei weil ich noch schoner und helm holen muss....


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Morgäääähhhhnnn.......
> Bin die neue, und soll hier singen....eehhmmm, fahren....oder sowas in der art



Na dann sag ich mal:Herzlich willkommen in der Härde...und schön das du den weh hierher gefunden hast


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> also werde erst ab 2 da sein...eher drei weil ich noch schoner und helm holen muss....



vielleicht bin ich schon eher da,mal sehn was der wettergott dazu sagt aber so in dem dreh bin ich dann auf jeden fall da.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Na dann sag ich mal:Herzlich willkommen in der Härde...und schön das du den weh hierher gefunden hast




Wurde ja mehr oder weniger überredet.......Aber denke, war auch ganz gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Wurde ja mehr oder weniger überredet.......Aber denke, war auch ganz gut so


 

Ajo und wer bischt du nu jenau?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ajo und wer bischt du nu jenau?




Ich bin die, die von Deiner Freundin den Namen Mäuschen bekommen hat;-)


----------



## HangLoose (8. Juli 2009)

Moinsen Härde!

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips! Ich brauche doch aber 2 Kettenblätter zum Deisterbergaufschüsseln! Eine Hammerschmidt kann ich mir leider nicht leisten. :-(

Viel Erfolg beim Schrauben!


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

moin Pelle...


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

So,bin dann ma wech und dann bald aufn weg zum spielplatz..bis denne danne


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

So, sind dann alle bei Thomas ... @ Mario, mach dich in die Socken, wir sehn uns dann bei T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


>



Kommst du den nun morgen mit in die Halle, um zu bauen??


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommst du den nun morgen mit in die Halle, um zu bauen??



wann wollste denn da hin? Nachmittag?


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> wann wollste denn da hin? Nachmittag?




Ja so um 15uhr!?


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja so um 15uhr!?



jo,bin dabei falls mein chef nich doch noch anrufen sollte und mir den tag versaut Fahr dann am vormittag noch mit meiner freundin inne eile,nen bissel üben und dann können wa uns wo treffen??Hab ja kein plan wo das is.Soll ich noch was mitbringen an werkzeugen?


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

Nur schrauben wenn du hast!
Lass uns linden Bahnhof treffen aber unten! bring deine frau mit.


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nur schrauben wenn du hast!
> Lass uns linden Bahnhof treffen aber unten! bring deine frau mit.



Schrauben hab ich noch welche,sollten reichen Wenn sie dann bock hat mit zukommen,geht das klar.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nur schrauben wenn du hast!
> Lass uns linden Bahnhof treffen aber unten! bring deine frau mit.




@tweet : Er soll mich mitbringen??...Nur wenn ich samt Fahrrad getragen werde...nach gestern ( Keller hoch und runter) hab ich kein Bock mehr zu tragen


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> @tweet : Er soll mich mitbringen??...Nur wenn ich samt Fahrrad getragen werde...nach gestern ( Keller hoch und runter) hab ich kein Bock mehr zu tragen



stell dich mal nich so ankannst ja meins dann immer hoch und runter schleppentz tz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> stell dich mal nich so ankannst ja meins dann immer hoch und runter schleppentz tz...




Das hättest du wohl gern......Ich darf nicht so schwer tragen.....


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn das hier! Aber beim liebesakt immer oben sein


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

Komme gleich wieder!


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das hier! Aber beim liebesakt immer oben sein



ähm....


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das hier! Aber beim liebesakt immer oben sein




Woher willste das denn wissen??.....Häää


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

tzzzzz.......


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Juli 2009)

Ja der tweet heißt nich umsonst pornofliege  denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ja der tweet heißt nich umsonst pornofliege  denkt mal drüber nach!


ich hab ne große fliegenklatsche hier liegen..biste noch trocken nach hause gekommen?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ja der tweet heißt nich umsonst pornofliege  denkt mal drüber nach!




lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Juli 2009)

Nee, froopy  in den herrenhäuser gärten ging's richtig ab. Nass wie hund war er der floppi  und du? Musste dich das mäuschen trocken rubbeln?


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Nee, froopy  in den herrenhäuser gärten ging's richtig ab. Nass wie hund war er der floppi  und du? Musste dich das mäuschen trocken rubbeln?



nass is doch immer gut oder nich? Bin trocken angekommen aber dann als ich in der wohnung war,ging´s los..schwein gehabtalso nix mit rubbeln


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Juli 2009)

Tja... Da haste richtig glück gehabt. So werd dann gleich mal an der matratze horchen... Bis morgen


----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Tja... Da haste richtig glück gehabt. So werd dann gleich mal an der matratze horchen... Bis morgen


nachti....


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> nass is doch immer gut oder nich? Bin trocken angekommen aber dann als ich in der wohnung war,ging´s los..schwein gehabtalso nix mit rubbeln



Rubbeln, ist doch geil


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

Ich lege mich nun auch in mein einsames BETT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (8. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich lege mich nun auch in mein einsames BETT



soll ich dir chantal ausleihen? nur aufpusten musst du die selber.. Aber dann mal gute nacht,vögelchen und bis morgen..


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juli 2009)

OK Boys and Girls gute Nacht sagt euer Tweety, He ich  euch


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. Juli 2009)

Guts Nächtle......


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin




Morgäähhhnnnn......


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

moin härde

tweet, kannst du mir am wochenende die kassette von meinem hinterrad ziehen?
hab das alte felt mit ssp jetzt verkauft. muss bis montag fertig sein die bude. 

hat noch irgendwer ein singlepseed kit oder hat ne konkrete idee wo ich hier in hannover eins herbekomme?

felix, hast du heut zeit und lust mit mir radläden abzuklappern?
magst das innenlager und die kurbeln mitbringen?
uuund, mein ns geht wahrscheinlich auch weg; mit der dj3...


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Na sag mir wann und wo


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

Guuuuuuuuutääääääääääääään morgen auch,Härde 

Wetter is ja mal wieder voll assi,man man...


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Tja... Der petrus mag uns halt nich.


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

wollen wir uns um 12 an der haltestelle am königswortherplatz treffen und die shoppingtour bei connies starten?
unbedingt kurbeln mitbringen, hab da noch ne idee zu. erzähl ich dir dann später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

jungs, ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei mir scheint die sonne.
aber nicht aus dem ar***.....


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jungs, ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei mir scheint die sonne.
> aber nicht aus dem ar***.....



wenn ich den kühlschrank aufmache,scheint mir da auch ne sonne entgegen..


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Juli 2009)

morgen leuts


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Ok mario. So soll es sein  treffen an der haltestelle vorm schweinske


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

drück mal die daumen das wir die teile zum ssp umbau alle zusannenfinden.


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Das wird schon....


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

So klammotten liegen bereit und ich will langsam los...und jetz is hier der absolute wolkenbruch am start :-(  also wenn das so weitergeht is nix mit biken.


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

heuer wird nicht gebiket. heut ist shoppen und dönertiere jagen angesagt. und nen kaffee trinken...


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Ja aber mit bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

omg


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

startest du gleich? auf welcher seite? die an der uni oder die kurz vor der kurve?


ok, wetter scheint wieder fluffig zu sein/werden. ich starte dann mal. bis gleich.


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

editiert auf ridingwebsters wunsch hin


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juli 2009)

unterlasst mal bitte die doppelposts!!!

man kann seine beiträge auch editieren oder man überlegt sich vorher, was man sagen will!!!

@stimp: das singlespeed kann man sich selber bauen, brauchst nur 2 alte kassetten, die bauste auseinander und nimmst die abstandsringe, als spacer.


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn einer was möchte, ich bin nur mal so gesagt Zweiradmechaniker


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

doppel doppel doppel doppel....post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

froopy, das ist kein doppel doppel doppel doppel...post; das ist SPAM!!! 

tweet, ich hab gehört du bastelst so "hobbymäßig" an bikes rum. 
ey, kannste mir mal wat an meiner karre machen!? 

ne, mal im ernst. ist es ok wenn ich morgen mit ein paar lecker buddeln gummibärchenbrause bei dir vorbeischaue und wir das felt flott machen?
hab heut ein fertiges ssp kit geholt, kurbeln, innenlager etc ist alles da. muss also nur noch zusammengeschustert werden.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

Auf Deutsch heist das dann? ... Tweet baut und du trinkst?


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2009)

das wäre natürlich auch ne möglichkeit. 
aber dafür das tweet baut, feuer ich ihn doch auch an.
dabei war die gummibärenbrause eigentlich fürn tweet gedacht. 
aber du könntest doch auch mitkommen, dann können wir ihn gemeinsam anfeuern und dabei bierchen trinken


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

Ok, wir kommen dann morgen mit unseren Bikes auch noch (Fee, Smash & me) und dann stossen wir an


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juli 2009)

erstmal mein beileid, ist mir auch schon passiert 

wenn ich es sehe hau ich ihm eine in die fresse, das versprech ich, bzw. machen wir das alle, weil das bike ist nicht zu verwechseln.

@stimp: sag dann mal deinen bremern bescheid, dass die auch ausschau danach halten!!!



fährt morgen keiner in die eile? sonst komme ich abends auch noch zu tweet und lass ihn auch noch mein innenlager machen  und wir machen dann party, mit ko.. und nut...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

@Webster - ich benötige mal dringend das Entlüftungskit für Avid - wie können wir uns da treffen?


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

nicht ganz ko schlagen.. ich mag auch noch zutreten können


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juli 2009)

[email protected]: hmm... wie können wir uns da treffen, gute frage  entweder bring ich es mit zur eile oder mit zu tweet. problem ist nur, dass dot was ich von tweet hatte ist so gut wie leer, zum entlüften wird das knapp. entlüften kann ich dann auch schnell machen, hab das ja jetzt schon mehr als einmal gemacht


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

Ja ok, Tweet hat noch DOT 4 da ... können wir uns ja morgen bei ihm treffen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

*Nabend Härde...

also wenn´s wetter einigermaßen ist,bin ich dann auch eile,felix und vögelchen wollten dann auch noch dahin. 
*


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

Jetzt???


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt???



näääää morgen..


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

Yard war geil heute!!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2009)

Morgen sind wa alle bei dir


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. Juli 2009)

Mal nabend in die Härde schmeiss=)*verbeug*


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

morgen bin ich ürgendwo und überalllllll!


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Yard war geil heute!!



aber das nächste mal,nehm ich mein werkzeug mit... dennoch war´s groovy..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> aber das nächste mal,nehm ich mein werkzeug mit... dennoch war´s groovy..



Kannst du für mich morgen ne überweisung machen??


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Nächste mal yard wieder ohne bike in's foampit  war voll geil. Tweet hast du die alte mit dem einrad klar gemacht für lakejump?


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Juli 2009)

beim nächstenmal sagt ihr mir bitte bescheid, das ihr in die yard fahrt!!!
*traurig


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Juli 2009)

stimt das mit der yard war geil das mit der kettensäge nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!! nächstes mal bringe ich eine von mir mit


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

leiht ihr mir die kettensäge, wenn ich die fahrraddiebe finde?
ich will sie ja nicht abmurgsen nur ein wenigna sagen wir ankratzen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mein feuerwehr rotes spaßmobil auch verloren durch son par spastis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (9. Juli 2009)

ja gerne. kannst auch 2 haben falls eine kaput geht


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> leiht ihr mir die kettensäge, wenn ich die fahrraddiebe finde?
> ich will sie ja nicht abmurgsen nur ein wenigna sagen wir ankratzen?



Gloob mia -die kettensäge willste echt nich in die hände nehmen,so wie die sägekette geflattert is...


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Juli 2009)

ha ha froop bei meiner flattert nichs


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Juli 2009)

und wenn auch nur mit schnitschutz hose


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ha ha froop bei meiner flattert nichs



meinte doch die aus der yard...


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Nächste mal yard wieder ohne bike in's foampit  war voll geil. Tweet hast du die alte mit dem einrad klar gemacht für lakejump?




Die ist grade bei mir!


----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die ist grade bei mir!


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

Erlich!
Sie beißt mich Grade, gehen auch gleich ins Bett!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die ist grade bei mir!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Erlich!
> Sie beißt mich Grade, gehen auch gleich ins Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. Juli 2009)

@tweety......:


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Juli 2009)

So dann bis morgen! und allen eine gute feuchte Nacht


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
> mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten... Danke



das ist mal echt mist. 
schreib das unbedingt nochmal im lokalen forum der bremer rein. 
bin jetzt nicht mehr sicher wie der titel war. aber grob "dh in bremen und umgebung" oder sowas in der richtung. 
da schreibt halt die bremer dirtszene rein.
morgen schreib ich noch mal ein paar von denen direkt an.

tweet, wann hast du denn morgen feierabend?
ich muss eh vorher zu thomas, den felt rahmen abholen....


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. Juli 2009)

nabend zusammen  bin grade mit basteln fertig EPO RAHMEN liegt im zimmer auf dem schrank sind nur noch hintere schaltung ,kurbeln , steuersatz dran , den ich teste ab morgen einen DEMO 9 PRO nur wo deister oder eile und was macht ihr so morgen habe die letzten 2 seiten posts überflogen und bin nicht schlüßig was die herde morgen macht bei einiger maßen gutem wetter ? WAS  GEHT HEUTE ?ich will auf jeden biken


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2009)

Gib mal Bild und wo isses her?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juli 2009)

moin moin

immer noch kein dämpfer da dreh durch.:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juli 2009)

wo willsten biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> nabend zusammen  bin grade mit basteln fertig EPO RAHMEN liegt im zimmer auf dem schrank sind nur noch hintere schaltung ,kurbeln , steuersatz dran , den ich teste ab morgen einen DEMO 9 PRO nur wo deister oder eile und was macht ihr so morgen habe die letzten 2 seiten posts überflogen und bin nicht schlüßig was die herde morgen macht bei einiger maßen gutem wetter ? WAS  GEHT HEUTE ?ich will auf jeden biken




Samstag sind wir deister!!


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

moin moin auch alle zusammen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (10. Juli 2009)

Morgääähn


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2009)

Was mache wa jetzt?


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was mache wa jetzt?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2009)

hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

moin härde

konas, habt ihr schon nen plan wegen besuch im vögelchenkeller? 
er sagt ja ga nüscht zu unseren besuchsplänen


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

huhu

Bin mal auch wieder da.


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Hey ho. Grad zurück vom innstadt-terrorriesieren  also wie is der plan für heute? Wetter is ja mal voll für den harnröhrendehner...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juli 2009)

ne kein plan machen erstmal frühstück.müssen noch auf post warten.


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Wetter is ja mal voll für den harnröhrendehner...



Jo, schon wieder da regnen. Soll die nächsten Tage auch regnen.


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

felix seine pläne werden sein, im laufe des we mal beim mario einzufliegen.
felt und ns sind verkauft; warte nur noch auf geldeingang und muss das ns dann auch mal langsam versandfertig machen. 

konas, habt ihr noch den bikekarton für mich?


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Dann am sonntag, oder samstag nach deister? Was'n dir lieber mario?


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn ihr im Deister seit, wo fahrt ihr genau hin mit der S-Bahn? Also welche Station steigt ihr dann immer aus?


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

ich bin am we eh daheim und tapezier das arbeitszimmer. kannst kommen wie du magst.
sonntag wäre mir aber nen ticken lieber. 
argh, muss mir nu dringend meinen beachcruiser wieder zusammenbauen, sonst hab ich die nächste zeit gar kein bike...


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

@Felix - denk mal nich das ich heute in die eile fahren werde,das wetter is nich grad so super biketauglich


Morgen dann deister? Wer kümmt mit? @Mr John:Wenn dann steigen wir wennigsen/deister aus und ab dafür ins wäldchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> konas, habt ihr noch den bikekarton für mich?


 
Klar, hab ich extra für dich aufgehoben


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Klar, hab ich extra für dich aufgehoben



 danke


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> @Mr John:Wenn dann steigen wir wennigsen/deister aus und ab dafür ins wäldchen



Man muss doch für Fahrrad Aufpreis bezahlen, oder?


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Alles klar mario, sonntag! Froop ja dann sehen wir uns morgen  kona family, wie siehts mit heut abend aus? Steht das noch heut abend oder sehen wir uns morgen?


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Man muss doch für Fahrrad Aufpreis bezahlen, oder?



Nö,am WE mussu das nicht..nur in der woche zu bestimmten zeiten


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Achso, das sind die gleichen Regeln wie bei der Straßenbahn(üstra) ?! Weil man bewegt sich ja noch im GVH-Bereich, richtig?



> Im GVH montags bis freitags 8.30 bis 15.00 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr bis Betriebsschluss; samstags, sonn- und feiertags ganztägig.


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Achso, das sind die gleichen Regeln wie bei der Straßenbahn(üstra) ?! Weil man bewegt sich ja noch im GVH-Bereich, richtig?


so sieht´s aus..haste denn nu endlich nen helm und den ganzen schnickschnack?


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info.



DrFroop schrieb:


> so sieht´s aus..haste denn nu endlich nen helm und den ganzen schnickschnack?



Nein, leider noch nicht.
Was meinste mit Schnickschnack? Diese ganzen Protektoren und so?


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> so sieht´s aus..haste denn nu endlich nen helm und den ganzen schnickschnack?




Mach mal das video von der yard rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das mein ich damit..wäre sinniger wenn du die hast,bevor du los schepperst denn das vermeidet böses aua..naja nich ganz aber so in etwa


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

tweet wie schauts denn heut mit der heimsuchung?
hast du zeit und lust?


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Sind das hier die Sachen, die ich brauche?

-Helm
-Brustschutz
-Knieschutz
-Schienbeinschutz

Kann ich eigentlich so einen einfachen MTB da rumfahren?


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet wie schauts denn heut mit der heimsuchung?
> hast du zeit und lust?




Ab Montag habe ich wieder zeit! morgen möchte ich entspannen im Deister!


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Juli 2009)

morge leute. gleich mal in die eile fahren und einen nassen holen


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

tweet, hast du meine PNs gelesen?

Ich hab nämlich noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Sind das hier die Sachen, die ich brauche?
> 
> -Helm
> -Brustschutz
> ...



Also wenn du noch keine erfahrung hast und bis jetzt noch nie wirklich auf solchen trails warst,wäre es besser erstmal locker anzufangen,bevor du im deister fährst,obwohl es da auch einige trails gibt,die du "vielleicht" fahren könntest..so ganz sachte Helm,Handschuhe und knie/schienbein protektor würde da erstmal reichen.Und mit nem einfachen mtb? würd ich nicht machen..je nachdem was das für eins is


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> tweet, hast du meine PNs gelesen?
> 
> Ich hab nämlich noch keine Antwort bekommen.



Ja !! ich muss noch mal schauen wegen den Rest!!


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> morge leute. gleich mal in die eile fahren und einen nassen holen


nimm dir nen regenmantel mit und so ne gelbe regenmütze..


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja !! ich muss noch mal schauen wegen den Rest!!



OK, sag mir dann bitte Bescheid. 

Ich dachte schon... weil du nicht geantwortet hast.

Mal ganz vorsichtig gefragt: Weißt du schon so ungefähr, bis wann du so alles hast?



Das MTB ist wirklich ein einfaches, es ist nicht grad eins der oberklasse.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch Protektoren zu Hause rumliegen, die er nicht braucht?


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> morge leute. gleich mal in die eile fahren und einen nassen holen




Und biste schon am Hüpeln über die Rampe??


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Hey john, klar kannst du da mit nem ganz normalen bike fahren. Das springen musst du dir dann überlegen wenn du da bist  und froop man kann da mit jeden bike fahren! Ich fahr da ja auch mit nem hardtail...


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Juli 2009)

die rampe ist kaputt .bei der fahrt is uns der koffer raum aufgegang und das ding lag auf der straße. versuche es zu flicken.


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Hey john, klar kannst du da mit nem ganz normalen bike fahren. Das springen musst du dir dann überlegen wenn du da bist  und froop man kann da mit jeden bike fahren! Ich fahr da ja auch mit nem hardtail...



so war das ja auch nich gemeint,das er gar nicht da fahren kann! klar kann er da fahren wenn er will nur ob´s so pralle is sei dahin gestellt.. War nur meine meinung dazu -was er letztlich macht is seine entscheidung


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> die rampe ist kaputt .bei der fahrt is uns der koffer raum aufgegang und das ding lag auf der straße. versuche es zu flicken.





 wat???? ne oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> die rampe ist kaputt .bei der fahrt is uns der koffer raum aufgegang und das ding lag auf der straße. versuche es zu flicken.



Ja ja du mich auch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (10. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit Härde!

Guckst Du hier bei youtube Smasch sein Ausflug nach Willingen (Willingen Freeride 07 09)!

Geht heute etwas? Habe gestern bis nachts mein Bike repariert! Jetzt schmatzt die Gabel wieder!

Greetz Pelle


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Härde!
> 
> Guckst Du hier bei youtube Smasch sein Ausflug nach Willingen (Willingen Freeride 07 09)!
> 
> ...



hi pelle..


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Juli 2009)

jetzt im ernst sieist kaput repariere sie gerade mit meinem opa


----------



## HangLoose (10. Juli 2009)

Tach Froopy!


----------



## HangLoose (10. Juli 2009)

Wat für eine Rampe? Lakejump? Mit Trockenanzug und Feuer, wie Bärenklöte in Season?


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Hey john, klar kannst du da mit nem ganz normalen bike fahren.



Naja, ich meine, dass es zwar ein MTB (fully) ist, aber es ist eher die kostengünstigere Variante.


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Wat für eine Rampe? Lakejump? Mit Trockenanzug und Feuer, wie Bärenklöte in Season?



joop,lake-hüppen..bringe dann nen grill mit


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gib mal Bild und wo isses her?


 geht nicht habe kein blutu stick für PC 

werde jetzt kurz zur BMX fahten und mal testen


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Juli 2009)

so ist fast fertig repariert gehe jetzt duschen und dan eile wer kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

moin pelle *winke winke*

john, du solltest echt noch nicht mit in den deister. 
warst du schon in der eilenriede? ich glaube das ist erstmal eine gute grundlage zum üben. 

ist heut noch wer in der eilenriede?
ich glaub ich möchte mein cheetah nochmal fahren bevor es in die einzelteile zerlegt wird.


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Vollkommen egal was für ein bike du hast! Die kleinen aus der eile waren auch schon mit baumarkt bikes da. Also auf auf in den deister


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. Juli 2009)

oder is wer in der EILE


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Juli 2009)

ich fahre in die eile wenn die rampe fertig ist


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

john, wie schauts mit dir? kommst heut mit in die eilenriede?
wir könnten uns alle vorm bahnhof treffen und zusammen fahren. 
felix, wie ists mit dir?


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Juli 2009)

tschüss bis gleich in der eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin pelle *winke winke*
> 
> john, du solltest echt noch nicht mit in den deister.
> warst du schon *in der eilenriede? ich glaube das ist erstmal eine gute grundlage zum üben.
> ...



das mein ich doch auch aber solln se machen..also vielleicht komm ich doch noch auf ein kleines hügelchen hüpfen in die eile aber vorher noch mal zu räer regenklamotten koofen..wird mir zu nass von oben..und unten wenn dann bin ich so gegen halb 4 da..mario,wollen wa uns i-wo treffen und zusammen gurken? Felix,kommste dann auch noch mit? @Mr.John: komm einfach ma inne eile und dann kannste dir dat mal ansehn..


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> tschüss bis gleich in der eile


gut eile bis gleich dann und morgen deister


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

froop, sammelst du mich um 15h bei mir ein?
dann können wir doch zusammen zu räer düsen und wenn sich noch wer findet der mit in die eile kommen mag, 
werden die die mitwollen noch fix am bahnhof eingesammelt.


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

@froop& stimp

Ich habe leider keine Ausrüstung. Hat vllt jemand von euch noch paar Sachen übrig, die ich mir leihen könnte? In kleiner Größe, wenns geht. Bin nämlich nicht so groß.


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> @froop& stimp
> 
> Ich habe leider keine Ausrüstung. Hat vllt jemand von euch noch paar Sachen übrig, die ich mir leihen könnte? In kleiner Größe, wenns geht. Bin nämlich nicht so groß.


@Stimp: 15uhr is ok..steh dann unten...
hätte da noch knieschoner und nen helm..was für ne gr haste denn beim kopp? könnte ich dir für heute mal mitbringen


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

john, komm einfach erstmal mit und schau dir das alles an. 
froopy, nimm mal die sachen für ihn mit. 
feeeeelixxx, was ist mit dir!?!?


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Moment ich messe mal nach.

Es ist ne kleine Größe, ca. 55cm.


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Wohnt jemand in der Nähe von Ricklingen?

Wenn ja, könnte wir dann direkt in die Eile fahren, weil Laut tweet geht das schneller.
Naja, sonst muss ich dann zum HBF fahren.


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

froopy, alles klar, punkt 1500 steht der stimp gesattelt, geschniegelt und gebügelt unten vor der tür.

john, wir könnten dich an der haltestelle "krankenhaus siloah" einsammeln und von da aus weiter in die eile radeln.


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Mario  ich zieh mich jetzt an und bin dann los. John, ich hab noch gute dainese downhill schoner für die haxen die ich dir heute mitbringen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

OK, ich muss mir noch schnell was zu futtern machen. Ihr wärt dann so 15.20 dort?

Ich bring dann nochmal ne Kette (die lag bei mir noch rum, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die passt) mit, da ich meine alte ausgetauscht werden muss.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Eile nicht voll mit Pfützen ist, da ich keine Schutzbleche habe.


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Mario  ich zieh mich jetzt an und bin dann los. John, ich hab noch gute dainese downhill schoner für die haxen die ich dir heute mitbringen kann



dann bring du ihm die haxenschoner mit und ich den helm,sollte [email protected] -alles klar,1500..aber wenn das gleich wieder anfängt zu schütten wie am jüngsten tag,bleibt der kleine arsch von froopi zu hause


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

felix, treffen wir uns unterwegs auf halber strecke oder kommst du vorher noch kurz zu mir?
john, schau mal das du so 15.05 an der haltestelle bist. 
dann können wir uns ja eigentlich alle da treffen  muss der froopy nicht noch ne halbe extra weltreise machen. 
ich bring dann noch werkzeug mit.


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> OK, ich muss mir noch schnell was zu futtern machen. Ihr wärt dann so 15.20 dort?
> 
> Ich bring dann nochmal ne Kette (die lag bei mir noch rum, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die passt) mit, da ich meine alte ausgetauscht werden muss.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass die Eile nicht voll mit Pfützen ist, da ich keine Schutzbleche habe.




 nich schlimm -wir auch nich. Bis dann erstmal


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> d.aber wenn das gleich wieder anfängt zu schütten wie am jüngsten tag,bleibt der kleine arsch von froopi zu hause




Das hab ich dann vor, wenns zu doll wird.


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Das mit 15.05 könnte knapp werden. 

Wartet auf mich, falls ich noch nicht da bin. 

Braucht ihr meine Handynummer?

Ich zieh nehme dann Winterschuhe, wegen dem Wetter...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (10. Juli 2009)

Hellöööö....viel spass inna Eile heute...drücke die Daumen, das sämtliche Hinterteile trocken bleiben


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

Also wenn es morgen so pisst Fahre ich nicht!! oder?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2009)

Weichei  ... ne, war n Scherz aber schau mal ... so soll es morgen werden (im Vergleich dazu heute)







Nachtrag, sofern der nächste Backflip in die Hose geht ... Timecode 2.30min

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Z7rV7kKnI"]YouTube - www.downhiller.de presents Aaron Fotheringham[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197055/cat/all


----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

So, mal wieder da.

Da hats richtig geschüttet, aber hat auch Spaß gemacht. 

Ich glaube, das wird morgen nichts mit Deister. Es wird wohl kaum wieder trocken werden bis morgen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Sag ma tweet was willst du denn mit soner kleinen monster? Ins postbike  was denn das fürn rahmen auf dem bild von der monster? Ellsworth dare?


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weichei  ... ne, war n Scherz aber schau mal ... so soll es morgen werden (im Vergleich dazu heute)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei uns hat es heute mal den ganzentag geregnet  aber habe mir heute  neue goretex klamoten gekauft  für morgen also komme was wolle


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

juten abend auch,damen und herren...

also eigendlich wollte ich morgen schon in deister,ur wenn das so schüttet wie heute,dann werd ich wohl nich fahren aber sehn wa dann morgen ja noch..gleich erstmal curry pommes mit dick mayo druff...


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Die pommes mit fisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (10. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Die pommes mit fisch?




CURRY...

....Nix Fisch


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Juli 2009)

Mausi das ist nen insider von froop!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> juten abend auch,damen und herren...
> 
> also eigendlich wollte ich morgen schon in deister,ur wenn das so schüttet wie heute,dann werd ich wohl nich fahren aber sehn wa dann morgen ja noch..gleich erstmal curry pommes mit dick mayo druff...




Ich werde bei denn Wetter auch nicht fahren!
Kannst ja mit deiner frau rumkommen ihr Rad machen!?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (10. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Mausi das ist nen insider von froop!




Jaaaa, sorry, Hab ich auch grad gehört


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (10. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich werde bei denn Wetter auch nicht fahren!
> Kannst ja mit deiner frau rumkommen ihr Rad machen!?




Ich denke, erst nächste Woche, wegen viele Termine, und so....


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich werde bei denn Wetter auch nicht fahren!
> Kannst ja mit deiner frau rumkommen ihr Rad machen!?



ich wart erstmal morgenfrüh das wetter ab und dann entscheide ich spontan ob ich fahre oder zu hause bleibe..Wenn ich nich fahre,können wir rumkommen,kein thema


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

Haste den Rahmen bekommen??


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Haste den Rahmen bekommen??


um einen euro nicht!!!!maaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2009)

So ein scheiß! so nun gute nacht


----------



## DrFroop (10. Juli 2009)

nacht tweety,bis morgen dann in alter frische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (10. Juli 2009)

Jo, good night.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen alle. Mal schauen.


----------



## der stimp (10. Juli 2009)

guts nächtle kleines vögelchen


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Good night usw...


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2009)

dir auch ein guts nächtle 
und dem rest der härde auch.

ach ja, das bike von dem ich dir vorhin erzählte war kein atomlab sondern ein agent trinity. 
ist aber trotzdem grün und damit nüscht fürn mario...


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. Juli 2009)

Morgen Herde   so das wetter ist super faher hier un halb neun spätestens los zu BMX treffen uns dann da !!heute wird ein geiler tag


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Juli 2009)

wer färt noch alles deister??????????????????????????


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Bin noch am überlegen. Wetter war grad noch sonnig, jetz nieselt es schon :-(


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2009)

ah das nur in stöcken so...


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Fahre auch Deister! nur zum Bauen!!


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Juli 2009)

kommt sonst noch jemand mit


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

Morgääähn...alle mann.....


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

Morgäään auch,Herde!

Also ich werd heute deister fahren,bin dann halb elf am bf linden - wer noch??


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Juli 2009)

ok ich auch


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Also nur BMX heuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Also fahr ich hier 10uhr21 von leinhausen. Vorne einsteigen ne konafamily? Bis dennsen


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Regensachen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> dir auch ein guts nächtle
> und dem rest der härde auch.
> 
> ach ja, das bike von dem ich dir vorhin erzählte war kein atomlab *sondern ein agent trinity. *
> ist aber trotzdem grün und damit nüscht fürn mario...



wo?wie?was?preis?
@Tweety:Vergiss den klappspaten nich!!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Ja ja ich bringe auch die Motorsäge mit


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Bringt noch einer einen Grill mit??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bringt noch einer einen Grill mit??



Du wolltest doch bauen??!!!........


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juli 2009)

moin moin 

kommen auch mit


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch bauen??!!!........




Ja mache ich auch, und du bereitest das essen vor!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Juli 2009)

hunger hunger


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja mache ich auch, und du bereitest das essen vor!



Jepp, steht dann heute abend PUNKt 6 aufm Herd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Breite  52°15'54.17"N
Länge   9°32'2.13"E

= Secret Spot


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

So alle bis gleich um 10,30 uhr am Bahnhof!!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Breite  52°15'54.17"N
> Länge   9°32'2.13"E
> 
> = Secret Spot




So Breit ist meiner nicht, aber er ist Länger


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Juli 2009)

soll ich auch ein klapspaten mit bringen?


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Morgen leute.

Deister ist wohl schon zu spät.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Gib Gas und jammer net


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

@Tweety: Essen is gleich feddich......Gab keinen Grill mehr bei Penny...Deshalb gibts jetzt Nudelauflauf mit schinken


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Sind die alle schon zurück?



D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Deshalb gibts jetzt Nudelauflauf mit schinken



Ich hab auch Hunger.  Krieg ich was ab?

So, schnell mal was zu Essen machen.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch Hunger.  Krieg ich was ab?

Musste den Doktor fragen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> @Tweety: Essen is gleich feddich......Gab keinen Grill mehr bei Penny...Deshalb gibts jetzt Nudelauflauf mit schinken



Ok komme mich stärken und dann geht es wieder rund bei mir
Muss mir nur noch mal ne Frau besorgen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ok komme mich stärken und dann geht es wieder rund bei mir
> Muss mir nur noch mal ne Frau besorgen



Ich denk du hast ne Frau??


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Wie wars Tweety?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Welchen Doktor?




Meinen Doktor.......;-)


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

mr.john schrieb:


> wie wars tweety?




ka


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Ich denk du hast ne Frau??



Die ist nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Wie wars Tweety?


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, wie es so im Deister war :`)

War das Wetter auch gut? Bei uns hats gegen mittag gedonnert.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die ist nicht da




Du armer....soll ich Dir meinen Doc leihen? Zum trösten??...Aber mehr als kuscheln gibbet nich!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Naja, wie es so im Deister war :`)
> 
> War das Wetter auch gut? Bei uns hats gegen mittag gedonnert.


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Hat wohl richtig fun gemacht.

Und schon was für morgen vor?


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Du armer....soll ich Dir meinen Doc leihen? Zum trösten??...Aber mehr als kuscheln gibbet nich!!!



Erst mal gehe ich mit ihn in die Wanne, und dann bin ich gans  und noch .......


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hat wohl richtig fun gemacht.
> 
> Und schon was für morgen vor?



Ja arbeiten!! im Keller


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Wie aufregend...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Erst mal gehe ich mit ihn in die Wanne, und dann bin ich gans  und noch .......



*lol*Okay.......Ich will auch badeen....


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs im See beim Lake Jump?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBcCl7HLes8"]YouTube - Lake Jump[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

Söööööö,Härde -bin auch wieder zu hause,war trotz wetter und einigen "Trail-Flüchtlingen" nen ganz tuffiger tach mit eucht!! 
@MrJohn :  du brauchst helm gr S und unter 39,- gibbet den helm nich außer gebraucht,wenn überhaupt *Thema Geschlossen*


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Welche Größe war nochmal der von dir bzw. von Maeuschen?

Was haltet ihr von diesem Shop hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11179_Ace-Dig-Helm---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Wo sind die geilen Männer??


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Der braucht kein Helm, Bauschaum Past!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> *lol*Okay.......Ich will auch badeen....



Dann komm Baden


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Der braucht kein Helm, Bauschaum Past!



Bauschaum Past?


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juli 2009)

morgen sprung bauen


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Bauschaum Past?



Du mit xs helm past das schon!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> morgen sprung bauen



Erst mal guten Tag, und dann darfst du was fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Du mit xs helm past das schon!



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11179_Ace-Dig-Helm---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


>




Du sei mir nicht Böse aber ich liebe dich


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Ich dich auch. 

Ne,  mal in Ernst. Findet ihr diesen Shop seriös? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11179_Ace-Dig-Helm---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Du sei mir nicht Böse aber ich liebe dich




@tweety.......Wie geil ist das denn???...wir kugeln uns vor lachenDer Hamma, hätten es nicht bessa sagen können....

Essen war lekkkkkaaaa, übrigens


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> morgen sprung bauen



is schon alles geplant und organisiert für morgen..anhänger,akkuschrauber,säge..


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dann komm Baden


äähhhäähhhh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Trailflüchtlinge??? ... nun aba mal janz ruihig Brauner!!!


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> is schon alles geplant und organisiert für morgen..anhänger,akkuschrauber,säge..



Wann?wo?wie?was? Die Rampe für den Lake Jump, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juli 2009)

@froop: SUPER!!! das ding morgen schnell fertig machen und dann springen


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Trailflüchtlinge??? ... nun aba mal janz ruihig Brauner!!!


 Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...Haaalt. ihr seit ja auch ohne ma was zu sagen abgedüst,da oben bei uns war´s trocken und platz genug war auch für alle...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @froop: SUPER!!! das ding morgen schnell fertig machen und dann springen




Toll, wer muss den Hänger ziehen??? Die Frau wieder....Na wartet.....


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Morgen bau ich und übermorgen hol ich mir des königs tochter und keiner weiß wie ich heiße  vögelchen ich bade grad und vermiss dich


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juli 2009)

hmm... tauscht doch die bikes 


jan und ich fahren morgen um 14uhr bei mir los, also gegen 15uhr dann in der eile.


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Trailflüchtlinge??? ... nun aba mal janz ruihig Brauner!!!




Wo wart ihr denn? wir wahren da ihr aber nicht !!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hmm... tauscht doch die bikes
> 
> 
> jan und ich fahren morgen um 14uhr bei mir los, also gegen 15uhr dann in der eile.



Wenn ich auf den Bock raufkommen würde.....tssss.....Aber is mir n bisschen Gross


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Morgen bau ich und übermorgen hol ich mir des königs tochter und keiner weiß wie ich heiße  vögelchen ich bade grad und vermiss dich



Meine Wanne ist nun voll mit Schaum , oh man bin ich ramelig auf dich! nun komm ins nasse Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Vögelchen, die einrad tante flüstert mir grade ins ohr das sie dich toll findet  und froop...dich auch


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Bock raufkommen würde.....tssss.....Aber is mir n bisschen Gross




Du kommst doch auf deinen Mann auch rauf


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Du kommst doch auf deinen Mann auch rauf




Der ist Grösse S und nicht M.....Also, aus meiner Sicht.......


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Vögelchen, die einrad tante flüstert mir grade ins ohr das sie dich toll findet  und froop...dich auch



Ich möchte nur denn Reifen Haben!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Der ist Grösse S und nicht M.....



He he das heist SM= Sado Maso Haben wir heute in der Hütte auch gemacht!


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Vögelchen, die einrad tante flüstert mir grade ins ohr das sie dich toll findet  *und froop...dich auch *





.....


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He he das heist SM= Sado Maso Haben wir heute in der Hütte auch gemacht!




*Das will ich gar nicht wissen**pfeif*


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Dein man hat größe s  froop da drüber hatten wir heute doch schon geredet und du meintest doch du hättest mehr als s  ich schmeiß mich weg, bist wohl doch nen kleiner asiate


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Dein man hat größe s  froop da drüber hatten wir heute doch schon geredet und du meintest doch du hättest mehr als s  ich schmeiß mich weg, bist wohl doch nen kleiner asiate


Kerle.....*kopschüttel*...Ich mein doch die Körpergrösse......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub, ih mach morgen Putztach inna Eile......das Scott hats nötig......:-D


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Sie meint die Körpergröße und nicht diese Pflanze da


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Rampe, die ihr bauen wollt?


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Dein man hat größe s  froop da drüber hatten wir heute doch schon geredet und du meintest doch du hättest mehr als s  ich schmeiß mich weg, bist wohl doch nen kleiner asiate


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sie meint die Körpergröße und nicht diese Pflanze da


SiehsteDu verstehst mich....


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Rampe, die ihr bauen wollt?



Wir dropen durch´n tunnel der unterm see liegt,von unten an die wasseroberfläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Wir dropen durch´n tunnel der unterm see liegt,von unten an die wasseroberfläche...




Taucheranzug, Brille und Schnorchel sind PFLICHT!!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Genau ich mein auch was am körper  hahaha... Ich glaub unsere 1rad artistin hat jetz nen ganz andres bild von dir...und zwar nen kleineres  oh man jetz hab ich was um dich aufzuziehen...bedanken kannste dich bei deiner frau


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Genau ich mein auch was am körper  hahaha... Ich glaub unsere 1rad artistin hat jetz nen ganz andres bild von dir...und zwar nen kleineres  oh man jetz hab ich was um dich aufzuziehen...bedanken kannste dich bei deiner frau


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Taucheranzug, Brille und Schnorchel sind PFLICHT!!!!



So muss man das dann machen....


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> So muss man das dann machen....


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Rampe, die ihr bauen wollt?




He du bist ab nun mein Sushi, ich mag dich mötest du mich nun lieben, bin auch nun gans lieb zu deinen P und so


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He du bist ab nun mein Sushi, ich mag dich mötest du mich nun lieben, bin auch nun gans lieb zu deinen P und so




Ähmmm....lieber nicht...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He du bist ab nun mein Sushi, ich mag dich mötest du mich nun lieben, bin auch nun gans lieb zu deinen P und so



Wie romantisch


...wann wird geheiratet????


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Seid ihr alle da auf goolive angemeldet????


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Juli 2009)

so ich geh pennen, bis morgen dann in der eile!!!

gute nacht euch allen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ähmmm....lieber nicht...



Ach schatzi lass uns doch liebe machen! du kannst auch in meinen po beißen und dir vorstellen das es ein Deutsches Schnitzel ist


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> so ich geh pennen, bis morgen dann in der eile!!!
> 
> gute nacht euch allen!!!


Nacht Hase


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> so ich geh pennen, bis morgen dann in der eile!!!
> 
> gute nacht euch allen!!!



Nacht chrischi..bis morgen dann in alter frische


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ach schatzi lass uns doch liebe machen! du kannst auch in meinen po beißen und dir vorstellen das es ein Deutsches Schnitzel ist




Jetzt wird eklig:kotz:Ich geh mir die Fussnägel lackieren....Sag bescheid wenn Ihr fertig seit..bis später


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ach schatzi lass uns doch liebe machen! du kannst auch in meinen po beißen und dir vorstellen das es ein Deutsches Schnitzel ist



Ich hab grad schon gegessen und leider keinen Appetit mehr.  Der Gedanke daran bringt mich schon zum:kotz:


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Schlaf gut chris, ach ja du hast ne geile gabel.   mhm schnitzel


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2009)

So gute nacht meine süßen !! bis morgen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (11. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> So gute nacht meine süßen !! bis morgen



Schlaf schön.......


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Good night!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Bye bye tweet...


----------



## DrFroop (11. Juli 2009)

Bin dann auch mal wech hier,wünsch euch noch nen netten abend und ne angenehme nacht...


----------



## Mr.John (11. Juli 2009)

Auch ich gehe jetzt mal schlafen.

Bye und bis morgen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Juli 2009)

Hauta rein und bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juli 2009)

alter ihr kommrt  klar, bei uns wird geeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüückt!!::kotz:::kotz:!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juli 2009)

deister morgen sind dabei juhu juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2009)

Moin, schon wer wach?


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Juli 2009)

Wir schlafen noch


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2009)

hmm schade, ... 10.40Uhr?


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Moin,moin.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juli 2009)

uffstähn


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Wann habt ihr vor, in die Eile zu fahren?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2009)

Nix Eile, ab in den Deister ... wir hüppen gegen 11.40Uhr mit dem Train los zur BMX


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Wollten Froop,silence-Floppi und so nicht in die Eile, die Rampe bauen??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Morgääähn.....Härde


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

@Mäuschen und Froop

Wann wolltet ihr so losfahren zur Eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

Tach ihr Luschäään...


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

Das Mäuschen und der Doc machen sich gleich reisefertig und dann ab in die eile..sehn uns dann später da


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Können wir uns irgendwo treffen?

Achja, kann mir jemand noch vllt einen Helm mitbringen?


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Können wir uns irgendwo treffen?



das is eher schlecht,da wir noch vorher wo anders hin müssen..komm einfach da zum spot hin,den weg weißte doch noch oder?


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht mehr, aber ich glaube, ich werds schon finden.


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht mehr, aber ich glaube, ich werds schon finden.



Döhrener Turm,dann neben dem biergarten in wald rein,ca 500m gerade aus,dann links siehste den rodelberg schon..ganz simpel


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht mehr, aber ich glaube, ich werds schon finden.




Google Maps soll helfen......->Döhrener Turm eingeben, dann siehste wo du lang musst...Google machts möglich.....


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juli 2009)

moin.

werd gegen 15uhr in der eile sein, wenn es nicht gleich mega mäßig anfängt zu regnen


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> werd gegen 15uhr in der eile sein, wenn es nicht gleich mega mäßig anfängt zu regnen



ach was..nen kleiner regenschauer macht doch nix - biste biker oder pussy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juli 2009)

Werd auch 15uhr da sein.


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Falls jemand noch ein Helm zu Hause rumliegen hat, bitte mitbringen.


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Kann man mit dem Fahrrad auf den Südschnellweg? Nein,oder?


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juli 2009)

LOL!!! das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder???


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Neeee,.

Kann mir jemand noch vllt einen Helm mitbringen?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> LOL!!! das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder???




Ich glaub schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn dein fahrrad bauartbedingt 61kmh fährt kannst du auf den schnellweg drauf.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Wenn dein fahrrad bauartbedingt 61kmh fährt kannst du auf den schnellweg drauf.


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

War halt ein Joke zum Thema: 


D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Google Maps soll helfen......->Döhrener Turm eingeben, dann siehste wo du lang musst...Google machts möglich.....


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> War halt ein Joke zum Thema:


Wie wärs, wenn du Kiesteiche/Maschsee langfährst??....


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juli 2009)

bin gegen 15:30 da


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte, ihr seid schon längst los oder fährt Froopy alleine?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ihr seid schon längst los oder fährt Froopy alleine?



Nein.....Wir fahren zusammen.....


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> bin gegen 15:30 da



wird ja immer später bei dir...


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juli 2009)

muss mein lenker noch kürzen, hatte ich vergessen, so bin dann unterwegs  bis gleich


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

So,Härde - wir machen uns dann ma wech hier,sehn uns dann spötaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

So, ich mach mich mal auch auf den Weg.

@Felix

Vergiss die Protektoren nicht.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

dann wolln wa doch mal schauen


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2009)

Bäh, der Heimweg is ja mal voll nass jewäse  ... schnell heiß duschen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bäh, der Heimweg is ja mal voll nass jewäse  ... schnell heiß duschen



Jaaahhhaaa, was du nicht sagst......


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Jaaahhhaaa, was du nicht sagst......



Schau mal!== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197619/cat/45


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> dann wolln wa doch mal schauen


überboten=(


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Schau mal!== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197619/cat/45



Der sieht stylisch aus=)......muss ich  mir gleich mal genauer ansehen....werd erstmal duschen.....


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Der sieht stylisch aus=)......muss ich  mir gleich mal genauer ansehen....werd erstmal duschen.....



Komme mit!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Komme mit!




Pöööhh...nääääähh.....äähääähhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Werd dann mal eben die Bilders von heute ins Fotoalbum packen


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Juli 2009)

Bald Baden wir alle zusammen!= Lake jump!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juli 2009)

so auch wieder da.
schade mit dem stinker naja nich die ohren hängen lassen.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so auch wieder da.
> schade mit dem stinker naja nich die ohren hängen lassen.



NEIN...Wir finden schon noch nen schönen EselMich hetzt ja keiner...immer mit der Ruhe....
Kannst dir gleich die Bilder anschauen...hab fast fertig....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. Juli 2009)

guck mal tweet was für dich


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> guck mal tweet was für dich




Ihr kommt alle dran....muhahaha
Die "schönsten" hab ich weggelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Wo ist denn der Napalm-Bomber?

Ich wollte den doch noch überbedingt sehen.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Napalm-Bomber?
> 
> Ich wollte den doch noch überbedingt sehen.




Der was??


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Der Napalm-Bomber.

So hat tweety mich doch getauft (wegen dem Aussehen) und dann haste doch ein Foto von mir gemacht.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Der Napalm-Bomber.
> 
> So hat tweety mich doch getauft (wegen dem Aussehen) und dann haste doch ein Foto von mir gemacht.



Aso, ja mom......


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

So, is auch drinne


----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

Thank you.

Das sind nette Bilder.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

Danke


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Juli 2009)

So gute nacht alle! he ich liebe euch


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (12. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> So gute nacht alle! he ich liebe euch


Jetzt schon??...naja gut...denn schlaf gut......


----------



## DrFroop (12. Juli 2009)

Auch wieder @home und einigermaßen trocken gebliebenWar mal wieder ein luschtiga tach mit der Härde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (12. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> So gute nacht alle! he ich liebe euch



Warum so früh??

Nichtsdestotrotz, schöne nacht noch. 



DrFroop schrieb:


> Auch wieder @home und einigermaßen trocken gebliebenWar mal wieder ein luschtiga tach mit der Härde..



Ja, aber leider hat das Wetter gegen Ende nicht mitgespielt.


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Jetzt schon??...naja gut...denn schlaf gut......



Muss morgen früh um 5 uhr raus!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Muss morgen früh um 5 uhr raus!


 
...


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juli 2009)

bin auch recht trocken nach hause  fropp & felix, sind genau zur richtigen zeit los


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2009)

Mei Dreamwoman *hechelhechel*


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Juli 2009)

hauptsache der tisch ist auf LSD 

so gute nacht euch allen, bis die tage!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Juli 2009)

Schaut euch mal meinen guten Morgen an== http://www.akt.de/albumpic31677.html


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Auch wieder @home und einigermaßen trocken gebliebenWar mal wieder ein luschtiga tach mit der Härde..



Schau mal== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197829/cat/42


----------



## Arschrat38 (13. Juli 2009)

schönen guten morgen zusammen!, das ist für den preis echt top tweety


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

*Schwachsinn, passt gar nicht zu ihm, seinen Fahrstyle und seiner Körpergrösse. Solltet mal etwas auf den Fahrer achten anstatt ihm irgendwelche sinnlosen Flöhe ins Ohr setzen zu wollen.*

*Nachtrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6121489&postcount=2571*


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

oha, was für miese Dinger.


----------



## wasser 8 (13. Juli 2009)

kommt heute einer eile


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

Warum biste eigentlich gestern nicht gekommen?


----------



## wasser 8 (13. Juli 2009)

weil ich gestern bis 14.30 gepent habe


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

Morgäääääähn*gähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

Keine ahnung...bin noch verwirrt von gestern... Mario sollte ich heute noch zu dir? Was ist heut überhaupt los?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Schau mal== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197829/cat/42




Find ich cool...sieht geil aus


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Schwachsinn, passt gar nicht zu ihm, seinen Fahrstyle und seiner Körpergrösse. Solltet mal etwas auf den Fahrer achten anstatt ihm irgendwelche sinnlosen Flöhe ins Ohr setzen zu wollen.*
> 
> *Nachtrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6121489&postcount=2571*



moinsen Das wäre dann ja nich für mich,sonder für dat Mäuschen  Aber bevor wir uns ein bike koofen,würden wir eh verschiedene meinungen einholen und nich sinnlos drauflos kaufen,nur weil da mal eben nen günstiges bike aufm markt is..


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Find ich cool...sieht geil aus


 

Das Aussehen ist absolut 2. Rangig - es muss passen und funktionieren 

Hier - denke mal, das wäre so was für dich oder auch für deinen Mann, da ihr beide fast gleich gross seit oder? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197292/cat/42


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Aussehen ist absolut 2. Rangig - es muss passen und funktionieren
> 
> Hier - denke mal, das wäre so was für dich oder auch für deinen Mann, da ihr beide fast gleich gross seit oder?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197292/cat/42




Ja, Verzeihung.....weiss ich ja......


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

Nur meine Meihnung, kein Zwang. Wer 2-3mal kauft weil nicht passt oder so  schmeisst Geld weg


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nur meine Meihnung, kein Zwang. Wer 2-3mal kauft weil nicht passt oder so  schmeisst Geld weg



haste ja auch irgendwo recht,wir schauen eh noch etwas weiter bevor wir uns entscheiden..


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nur meine Meihnung, kein Zwang. Wer 2-3mal kauft weil nicht passt oder so  schmeisst Geld weg




Ja, das stimmt ja auch.......;-)


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> haste ja auch irgendwo recht,wir schauen eh noch etwas weiter bevor wir uns entscheiden..


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

Also das droesiger ist doch schon mal schick, bewährt und durchaus stabil genug für den anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

Bin ab 13Uhr in der Eile, cya @ all


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Schwachsinn, passt gar nicht zu ihm, seinen Fahrstyle und seiner Körpergrösse. Solltet mal etwas auf den Fahrer achten anstatt ihm irgendwelche sinnlosen Flöhe ins Ohr setzen zu wollen.*
> 
> *Nachtrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6121489&postcount=2571*




richtig übel!!! die WIXXORS!!!


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

Ob ich heute noch in die eile komme,weiß ich noch nicht genau und wenn dann eh nur bis halb 5,wollen uns noch nen wohnung ansehn für´s Mäuschen..


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> richtig übel!!! die WIXXORS!!!



die nummer is echt übel


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> richtig übel!!! die WIXXORS!!!



Wer macht den sowas??.....Wie krass.....Alter Schwede....


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Juli 2009)

Wat loss hier!


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wat loss hier!



Das ist hier los:


----------



## Arschrat38 (13. Juli 2009)

tach leute http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6681802/13_7_09_ich_auf_dem_DEMO_im_Wald


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> tach leute http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6681802/13_7_09_ich_auf_dem_DEMO_im_Wald




Mach mal ein Foto vom Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

So, ... Dirtline gestrichen ... jetzt kommt ein Speedgap hin ... der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

wo ein speedgab???

und wir sollten das mit den nägeln melden, weil das mehr als gefährlich ist!!!
sowas kann echt "ins Auge gehen"!!!!!


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> und wir sollten das mit den nägeln melden, weil das mehr als gefährlich ist!!!
> sowas kann echt "ins Auge gehen"!!!!!



Ja, das wäre gar keine so schlechte Idee. Das ist sehr sehr gefährlich!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

Speedgap ist gar keine schlechte idee. Das könnte man so bauen das man die landung in den boden baut und den entstandenen erdaushub für den absprung nutzt!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

Nabendschöönn....=)


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

WO SOLL DER SPEEDJUMP HIN???

und mal im ernst, es heißt nicht umsonst speedjump so ein sprung  wie weit soll der werden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Speedgap ist gar keine schlechte idee.



Was ist genau ein Speedgab?


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Was ist genau ein Speedgab?




http://lmgtfy.com/?q=speedjump+mtb


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

Nabend Härde..*rüüülps*

der neu-gebaute double is echt hammer funny


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=speedjump+mtb




wie geil......dir stell ich jetzt auch immer fragen.....


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Nabend Härde..*rüüülps*
> 
> der neu-gebaute double is echt hammer funny




??? welcher double ???
??? und wo soll nun ein speedjump hin ???


@D-H-Maeuschen:


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ??? welcher double ???
> ??? und wo soll nun ein speedjump hin ???
> 
> 
> @D-H-Maeuschen:



der kleine genau neben tweety´s ab-kack-backflip-hüppa den haben wa heute mal etwas erneuert und gedehnt - ohne harnröhrendehner


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ??? welcher double ???
> ??? und wo soll nun ein speedjump hin ???
> 
> 
> @D-H-Maeuschen:



Soll ichs Dir mal googln??.....mal ich dir bei Maps auf


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> der kleine genau neben tweety´s ab-kack-backflip-hüppa den haben wa heute mal etwas erneuert und gedehnt - ohne harnröhrendehner



Mal bitte für Blonde Frauen?? Was ist ein Harn-Röhren-Dehner??? Ich google das mal


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Soll ichs Dir mal googln??.....mal ich dir bei Maps auf



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Harnr%C3%B6hrendehner

du wirst erstaunt sein 


naja nen double werd ich bei google schon finden 

aber mal ernst, welchen double meinst du froop? den wir gestern gebaut haben ist ein table.

und wo soll nun der speedjump hin???


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

OHMEINGOTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Harnröhrendehner
> 
> du wirst erstaunt sein
> 
> ...



der kleine double,den ich immer springe,der zwischen dem ganz linken und tweet seinem backflipdings - der in der mitte.Den haben wir heute etwas weiter ausn ander gemacht und die landung erneuert.Und der speedjump kommt..öhm..genau am ende hin,wo die dirtline hin sollte..


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Harnröhrendehner
> 
> du wirst erstaunt sein
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt genau ein Speedgab? 
Google findet nichts richtiges darüber.


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

ok double verstanden  das ist doch cool, weil die landung war auch zu schmal.

speedjump, naja ich weiß nicht, das sollte man schon mit 40 - 50 sachen rüber und über 10m fliegen  halt nicht hoch, nur weit. und ist da eine angeschrägte landung? damit man wie beim skifliegen gleiten kann???

was macht der table von gestern?


@MrJohn: das ist ja wohl jetzt nicht dein ernst oder???


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ok double verstanden  das ist doch cool, weil die landung war auch zu schmal.
> 
> speedjump, naja ich weiß nicht, das sollte man schon mit 40 - 50 sachen rüber und über 10m fliegen  halt nicht hoch, nur weit. und ist da eine angeschrägte landung? damit man wie beim skifliegen gleiten kann???
> 
> ...



Vorhin noch mal gedropt und die eier gebongtaber geht,nur die anfahrt is noch leicht rutschig und wabbelig


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt genau ein Speedgab?
> Google findet nichts richtiges darüber.



biste mit der steilkurve gefahren oder ohne?
werd morgen nach der arbeit für 30-60min mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @MrJohn: das ist ja wohl jetzt nicht dein ernst oder???



Doch. Ich bin neu und kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus.



RidingWebster schrieb:


> biste mit der steilkurve gefahren oder ohne?
> werd morgen nach der arbeit für 30-60min mal vorbeischauen



Ich war heute doch nicht da.


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

Hey johnny boy nen speedjump ist nen sprung bei dem möglichst viel geschwindigkeit im vordergrund steht und wie chris aka riding webster geschrieben hat möglichst weit springen kannst.


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, das mit Speedjump hab ich doch verstanden, aber was ist mit Speedgap gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

Also nen gap ist ähnlich nem drop nur das die landung versetzt ist um nen par meter. Du hast doch internet...also such doch mal danach...


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ja, das mit Speedjump hab ich doch verstanden, aber was ist mit Speedgap gemeint?



speedgab gibt es nicht wirklich den begriff!!!

naja und ein gab ist einfach nur eine lücke zwischen dem absprung und der landung. um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

Bei google findest du zu solchen Sachen garnichts. Kennste vllt ne Seite, wo diese ganzen Sachen aufgelistet und erklärt werden?


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Bei google findest du zu solchen Sachen garnichts. Kennste vllt ne Seite, wo diese ganzen Sachen aufgelistet und erklärt werden?




kann jetzt aber echt nicht dein ernst sein oder???

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google

gib doch einfach mal "speedjump mtb" bei google ein


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

Gib doch mal bei Google "Speeddrop" oder "speedgap" ein!!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> kann jetzt aber echt nicht dein ernst sein oder???
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google



Leute, bei google findet man dazu wirklich nicht viel, hab eben auch schon geschaut, und nicht wirklich was gefunden.....

Und wo soll er fragen, wenn nicht hier??...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ja, das mit Speedjump hab ich doch verstanden, aber was ist mit Speedgap gemeint?



gugg doch mal bei you tube ob du da was [email protected] - bin ohne gefahren,die is ja noch recht niedrig in der anfahrt,müsste noch nen tucken höher..bin dann morgen auch wieder da,aber schon etwas früher


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

AHH es gibt kein speedgab, da findet google dann auch nix!!!

SPEEDJUMP heißt das!!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (13. Juli 2009)

aha, okeeee


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

gegen 17uhr kann ich da sein. aber dann auch nur eine stunde.


----------



## Mr.John (13. Juli 2009)

www.myvideo.de/watch/2814142/*SpeedJump

*www.myvideo.de/watch/2598187/Speed_Jump

http://www.fitnessversand.de/turnen-gymnastik/springseile/springseil-speed-jump.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8trksalgynU"]YouTube - Speedjump[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Everlast-Fitnessequipment-Speed-Jump-2-74m/dp/B0002GRV72"]Everlast Fitnessequipment Speed Jump Rope 9' (2.74m): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Das findet man u.a. bei Google.


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> www.myvideo.de/watch/2814142/*SpeedJump
> 
> *www.myvideo.de/watch/2598187/Speed_Jump
> 
> ...



So hab ich vorhin ausgesehn als ich mir die eier angeditscht 

habe..


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub hier ist ein allgemeines problem der verständigung gegeben. Das was hier als "gap" herumgeistert ist eigentlich ein "double". Aber wir sollten das thema nicht hier im forum belabern sondern morgen abend im wald live!


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

ja denke auch felix, ist einfacher 

so ich geh dann mal pennen gn8 euch allen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (13. Juli 2009)

Bin dann auch mal wech und etwas bubu machen..bis morgen oder so!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juli 2009)

So der katalog ist noch etwas wach aber schlaft gut. Wir sehen uns dann morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (14. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto vom Bike!



Morgen zusammen habe jetzt welche in meiner  galerie! und was geht heute bei der herde ?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2009)

in Deister ... ne Runde


----------



## DrFroop (14. Juli 2009)

gumo Härde....


----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juli 2009)

ich kann heute doch nicht in die eile kommen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen......


----------



## Mr.John (14. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

Servus. [email protected] kommst du heute noch in die eile, nach dem deister? Hab noch ne frage...


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

moin härde, moin katalog 

na, alles flott bei euch?

micha, hat die holde fee schon was gesagt wegen den laufrädern?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (14. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde, moin katalog
> 
> na, alles flott bei euch?
> 
> micha, hat die holde fee schon was gesagt wegen den laufrädern?



meinst du mich??
Bei den vielen Michas kommt man ganz durcheinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

oi, neee, meinte [email protected] micha


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

Nö die holde fee ist diana  man man man nie wieder herri schädelbräu... Da haste mir ja was eingeflöst, mario


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (14. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi, neee, meinte [email protected] micha



Aso, ok........


----------



## Mr.John (14. Juli 2009)

stimp,hast du heute zeit?


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

ach komm, irish harp war doch soweit ganz nett. 
daniel meinte aber das wir nur etwas über ne stunde weg waren. 
nu versteh ich auch erst den spruch vom zapfer von wegen "langsamer trinken, er will mal eine rauchen"


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

haha nur ne stunde  jetz weiß ich auch warum mir das so in den kopp ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

hast dich aber wacker geschlagen. wir hätten nicht gedacht das du die 4 pint unbeschadet überstehst


----------



## Arschrat38 (14. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> in Deister ... ne Runde


 neh in deister habe ich keinen bock komme vieleicht nachher in die eile so um 5 uhr rum wenn überhaupt ich weiss es jetzt aber noch nicht


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

Klar habe ich sie nicht vertragen und ich hab von den 6herri nur 2getrunken...also wurde ich schön genatzt. Egal irgendwann wird die rache mein sein


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

herri ist eh widerlich...
wenn du bock hast, fahren wir mal nach bremen und statten murphys corner nen besuch ab. 
nehmen uns nen ganzen abend zeit und schrubben dir komplette stout karte runter. 
das wird nett...


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

Dann sterb ich ja  mal gucken...


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

neee, sterben ist nicht gut. soll ja spass machen und nicht zum monster mutieren. 
dann wird das ganze halt knusprig knusprig angegangen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

Lass uns mal lieber da biken


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Juli 2009)

Helo Boys!


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

hey schatzi, bereit für schmutzige spiele nachher in deinem keller?


----------



## Mr.John (14. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hey schatzi, bereit für schmutzige spiele nachher in deinem keller?



Nee, lass mal. Lieber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2009)

nee, du sollst da ja auch nicht mitmachen. die nummer wird wohl nicht jugendfrei sein...


----------



## Mr.John (14. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte schon.

Hab mich wohl verlesen.


----------



## Arschrat38 (14. Juli 2009)

nabend zusammen habe es leider nicht geschaft und morgen habe ich auch volles program da sieht es mit biken schlecht aus


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (14. Juli 2009)

Nabend schön......fast trocken nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Mr.John (14. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> nabend zusammen habe es leider nicht geschaft und morgen habe ich auch volles program da sieht es mit biken schlecht aus



Ja, die meisten sind ja morgen auch bei Thomas.

Hab grad noch mein Fahrrad in den Regen gestellt und jetzt ist es fast blitze-blank.


----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juli 2009)

nabend.

morgen ist dann wohl niemand in der eile oder?


----------



## Mr.John (14. Juli 2009)

So wird es wahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (14. Juli 2009)

Möchte nicht jemand mein Wheeler kaufen??=)


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juli 2009)

Morgen wollte basti in die eile. Speedjump muss noch richtig zu geschüttet werden...is das nen riese! Da habt ihr ja was angefangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juli 2009)

dann werd ich morgen mal nach der arbeit vorbei schauen, wenn es nicht wieder morgens regnet


----------



## DrFroop (14. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> nabend.
> 
> morgen ist dann wohl niemand in der eile oder?



Doch,ich denk mal das ich morgen je nach wetter in der eile bin


----------



## wasser 8 (14. Juli 2009)

nabend härde ich muss morgen in die eile kicker bauen ich will den rocken unbedingt  wen ich das teil morgen nicht fertig bekomme danm  aber komme wieder mit wagen


----------



## DrFroop (14. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nabend härde ich muss morgen in die eile kicker bauen ich will den rocken unbedingt  wen ich das teil morgen nicht fertig bekomme danm  aber komme wieder mit wagen



Nu mach mal langsam.. wirst dir noch früh genung die knochen brechen


----------



## wasser 8 (14. Juli 2009)

nö ich werde denn springen oder ?????????? ICH GLAUBE SCHON ABER DER BAUM MUSS WEG


----------



## DrFroop (14. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nö ich werde denn springen oder ?????????? ICH GLAUBE SCHON ABER DER BAUM MUSS WEG



den baum müssen wir dann mal alle zusammen wech rücken,nur mit 2-3 mann bekommste den nich weg..Wann ich morgen da bin weiß ich noch nich genau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juli 2009)

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was ihr da gebaut habt 

gute nacht euch allen


----------



## wasser 8 (14. Juli 2009)

ok komme auch erst gegen mittag muss noch meine brille bestellen .gute nacht muss ins bett sonst verpenne ich morgen den halben tag


----------



## RidingWebster (14. Juli 2009)

17uhr bin ich da.


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Mal gucken wann ich es schaffe. Bis dahin, gute nacht.


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

Werd dann auch mal die biege machen


Wünsch euch noch ne angenehme nacht und bis die tage oder so!


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

Ich geh mal auch jetzt schleeping.

Good night.


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

boah, so wie das felt jetzt aufgebaut ist, mag ich es fast gar nicht hergeben. 
hat singlespeed, tioga cube vorbau und den 247 suicide lenker. 
die bude wiegt ja fast gar nichts mehr...
und jetzt steht sie draussen in der naturwaschstrasse


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

Mogaähhhn.......


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Moin, nachher Eile ... das Gap weiter verfeinern? Hab schon gehört, dass es etwas gewachsen is


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

Morgen Härde und solche die es noch werden wollen..

Wir haben gestern die sattelstüze bei mir nich rausbekommen!!Das teil sitzt so bombe fest,ich brauch nich mal ne klemme dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

wua, das is mal shice ... een Troppen Oel rinn und dann drehen, wenn gar nicht geht nachher zu Thomas ab 16.°°Uhr


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wua, das is mal shice ... een Troppen Oel rinn und dann drehen, wenn gar nicht geht nachher zu Thomas ab 16.°°Uhr



alles schon gemacht bei tweet gestern,gedreht,mit hammer unter die zange gekloppt - die bewegt sich keinen mm mehr.Werd aber gleich mal nach sehn ob das öl über nacht was gebracht hat..


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm, dumme Sache. Auch nachher in der Eile?


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm, dumme Sache. Auch nachher in der Eile?



wenn ich dann soweit bin,komm ich och inne eile,klar doch


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Timeshot please


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

moin härde, 
micha, ist echt kein witz - selbst kriechöl hat nüscht jebracht.
und nach ner halben stunde geacker haben wir die stütze original 1,5mm weit rausbewegt. 

hat sich die holde fee schon zu den laufrädern geäussert?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

moin stimp, ja hat sie  aber wir brauchen ja auch erst einmal neue oder?


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

Moin Mario  
So,bin dann ma wech,den ungleichen kampf weiterführen,mensch gegen sattelstüze... Bis später,Mädels


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

froopi, viel glück bei deinem himmelfahrtskommando

micha, das ist mir schon klar. 
meine bude liegt eh in einzelteilen bei mir rum und wird erst von zeit zu zeit fertig gemacht. 
ich frag ja nur weil ich mir sonst andere bestellen würde. 
hatte ja schon gesagt, wenn preis steht, kann ich die kohle ja auch schon so rausrücken und bekomm die laufräder wann auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meinen rahmen wieder, da ist zwar nur noch die kurbel dran und die haben ihn schwarz angeprüht, aber immerhin.... den rest finde ich auch noch XD
*freu*


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

hi, 
oi oi, zumindest ist noch ein stück vom rad wieder bei dir. 
aber die anderen teile sind bestimmt schon längst auf dem weg nach polen oder sonstwohin.


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen rahmen wieder, da ist zwar nur noch die kurbel dran und die haben ihn schwarz angeprüht, aber immerhin.... den rest finde ich auch noch XD
> *freu*



Wurde dein Rad geklaut?


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

nein, es wurde eine wand damit tapeziert. 
john, sorry aber die frage ist fast genauso fragwürdig wie

- kann man mit dem rad über den westschnellweg fahren
oder 
- wofür braucht man schutzbleche


uuuund, hättest du diesen thread mal durchgeforstet, wie ich dir neulich ans herz gelegt hab, 
daaaann wüsstest du was es mit dem steak, äh rad/nun nur noch rahmen auf sich hatt(e).


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

Achso, das war die mit Bremerhaven?!

Das ihr Rad geklaut wurde hab ich gelesen, aber ich dachte, es war jemand anders.
Liegt wohl daran, dass sie ein neues Bild hat. Sorry.

@xCupidox

Wie hast du dein Rahmen gefunden?


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

Bin gleich eile und dann Tom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

Yechaaah!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Juli 2009)

@xCupidox: na wenigstens etwas!!! freut mich für dich. weißt du wer es war?

werde um 17:30 in der eile sein!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Juli 2009)

@xCupidox: na wenigstens etwas!!! freut mich für dich. weißt du wer es war?

werde um 17:30 in der eile sein!!!

na super löschen kann man seine beiträge nicht  sry für den doppel-post

schaut mal, aussem deister thread:


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab heute nachmittag mit einem alten kumpel eine runde im deister gedreht.
> auf dem rückweg sind wir den römerweg gefahren, bzw. geschoben .
> 
> da hat ein stöckchenleger bzw. baum-und steine-leger versucht, ganze arbeit zu leisten
> ...


----------



## xCupidox (15. Juli 2009)

ne noch nicht, aber das find ich noch raus


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

Wie hast du denn dein Rahmen gefunden?


----------



## xCupidox (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab die ganze stadt mit flyern tapeziert, die reißen die zwar ab, aber ich war da sehr hartnäckig und hab die abends wieder angeklebt und dann hab zwei 13 jährige den zufällig im park gefunden und die flyer gesehn und angerufen.
hoffe, dass ich den rest auf dem flohmarkt finde oder ebay oder sonst wo.... weiß wie meine teile aussehen auch wenn es hunderte rock shox tora gibt ich kenn meine macken am bike^^


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich hab die ganze stadt mit flyern tapeziert, die reißen die zwar ab, aber ich war da sehr hartnäckig und hab die abends wieder angeklebt und dann hab zwei 13 jährige den zufällig im park gefunden und die flyer gesehn und angerufen.
> hoffe, dass ich den rest auf dem flohmarkt finde oder ebay oder sonst wo.... weiß wie meine teile aussehen auch wenn es hunderte rock shox tora gibt ich kenn meine macken am bike^^




Viel Glück


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, viel glück bei deinem himmelfahrtskommando



Ich sach nur : Hasta la vista,sattelstüze!!


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

Bin auch wieder da!
Und Sattel alles ok??


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder da!
> Und Sattel alles ok??



joa,hab den noch mal anders in position gebracht und nu is besser,demnächst mal die gabel etwas mehr raus drücken aber da brauch ich erstmal neue schrauben,2 stück sind schon rundgenudelt..ach ja und nen 24er hinten rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

Ja machen wir!!!


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja machen wir!!!



Suuuupaaaa,Tweet! hat aber noch nen bissel zeit,muss also nich gleich die tage sein,besorge erst die schräubchens und dann sag ich bescheid. kommst du etwas günstiger an 24er ran? Narbe können wir ja dann meine alte nehmen..oder??


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Suuuupaaaa,Tweet! hat aber noch nen bissel zeit,muss also nich gleich die tage sein,besorge erst die schräubchens und dann sag ich bescheid. kommst du etwas günstiger an 24er ran? Narbe können wir ja dann meine alte nehmen..oder??




Narbe habe ich noch! und ein 24er muss ich mal sehen!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Wat du willst deinem fat nen 24er verpassen? Mensch froopy, was'n da los?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

Nabend=)....Wasn hier los??


----------



## Iceman969 (15. Juli 2009)

Hey RidingWebster, 

hier ist Jan, gerade vom Rodelberg! ! !

Gut nach Hause gekommen?!



Bis später...


----------



## roofrockrider (15. Juli 2009)

Das Ding heißt Nabe, eine Narbe hat man meist sein Leben lang


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

Iceman969 schrieb:


> Hey RidingWebster,
> 
> hier ist Jan, gerade vom Rodelberg! ! !
> 
> ...



Kennt man sich??


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt Nabe, eine Narbe hat man meist sein Leben lang




He ho, wir sind homoprieden und dürfen das so schreibbben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman969 (15. Juli 2009)

@Tweety

Ja, waren einmal zusammen da, da war ich zum Bikeschrotten da, Einführungsphase sozusagen,.....   mit nem BULLS!.... 

Jetzt mit neuem Bike unterwegs....


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

Iceman969 schrieb:


> @Tweety
> 
> Ja, waren einmal zusammen da, da war ich zum Bikeschrotten da, Einführungsphase sozusagen,.....   mit nem BULLS!....
> 
> Jetzt mit neuem Bike unterwegs....



Ach so! bin morgen auch da! du auch??


----------



## Iceman969 (15. Juli 2009)

Ne, bin morgen 40km Langstreckentraining mit paar andern um Lehrte herum unterwegs, fahre ja mehr Freeride/Downhill im Harz, aber halt auch Uphill, und das mit 17Kilo Bikes, da muss man im Training bleiben.    Ist Vorbereitung auf Samstag: Da gehts 49Kilometer durch den Harz, Höhepunkt ist der Downhill von der Hans-Kühnen-Burg mit 9km Länge!

Aber wohne ja um die Ecke, bin also in nächster Zeit häufiger am Rodelberg, um auch mal Sprünge usw. zu trainieren!


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder 2neue gesichter? Man man man hier wächst und gedeiht ja die szene


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juli 2009)

So dann bis morgen!! gute nacht alle!


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Nacht tweet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> so dann bis morgen!! Gute nacht alle!


g8


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Juli 2009)

@Iceman969: nabend hab nen neuen rekord aufgestellt, hab genau 30min nach hause gebraucht  das beste war vorher ca 40min. ich werd auch noch nen CCler 

so dann mal duschen und bettfertig machen

und was ging bei thomas so?

@[email protected]: wie schauts nun mit dem kit? willste morgen mal in meine richtung kommen?


p.s. der speedjump ist ja mal nur krass, schon geil das teil, aber wie habt ihr euch das mit der landung vorgestellt?
RESPEKT für den einsatz, habt ihr alle geil gemacht


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

So good night @all


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

gn8


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

wie was wo? Alle schon am pennen hier????


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Juli 2009)

nö feier noch ein bisschen


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nö feier noch ein bisschen



Womit? Cola?


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

moin 

das katalog schon pennen geht ist aber nicht normal oder?
sonst ist er doch immer mit einer der letzten am start...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Ey basti warum feierst du denn? Hast endlich nen gescheites radel gekauft?


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin
> 
> das katalog schon pennen geht ist aber nicht normal oder?
> sonst ist er doch immer mit einer der letzten am start...



schwächelt er etwa ein wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (15. Juli 2009)

geh auch mal pennen, bin morgen wieder für 1-2 std. in der eile, vllt. sieht man sich.

gn8 euch allen


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> geh auch mal pennen, bin morgen wieder für 1-2 std. in der eile, vllt. sieht man sich.
> 
> gn8 euch allen


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

nacht chrischi


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Jaja bin ja wach  irgendwelche fragen oder warum so großartige verwirrung? Hab grad noch mit nem typen aus dem bikemarkt geschrieben der sein bike gegen ne stadtschlampe tauschen wollte, froop das wär was fürs mauschen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Jaja bin ja wach  irgendwelche fragen oder warum so großartige verwirrung? Hab grad noch mit nem typen aus dem bikemarkt geschrieben der sein bike gegen ne stadtschlampe tauschen wollte, froop das wär was fürs mauschen


Hier bin ich!!!!!!!! Wer ist das, und was fürn Bike??


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, ich kann demnächst wieder in die Eile rumfahren.

War heute ohne Rad in der Eile; macht gar kein Spaß.

Hoffe mal, tweet hat noch ne Kasette von Thomas bekommen. Dann kann ich nämlich bald wieder fahren.

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, ob er eins bekomen hat??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, ich kann demnächst wieder in die Eile rumfahren.
> 
> War heute ohne Rad in der Eile; macht gar kein Spaß.
> 
> ...



Hab mit Tweety heute noch nicht gesprochen.....der geht ja immer schon nach dem Sandmann ins Bettwie wärs wenn du ihm ne Nachricht schickst??


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, ich kann demnächst wieder in die Eile rumfahren.
> 
> War heute ohne Rad in der Eile; macht gar kein Spaß.
> 
> ...



Hey,Napalm-Death..alles frisch in der rolle?


----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2009)

thomas hatte keine mehr. 
wirst wohl oder übel in nen laden gehen müssen und ne neue holen. 
geh am besten zu karstadt. die tauschen dir sowas in der regel auch gleich aus ohne geld dafür haben zu wollen. 
musst die halt fragen "ob sie dir dabei helfen können".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2009)

Also ist nen poison curare in s. Andere bremsen dran und dämpfer überholt und ab gehts!


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

Tweety meinte letztens, dass die Kasette 7-Fach von Shimano bei BOC ~15â¬ kostet. 

Hab mal im Online-Shop nachgeschaut und zwei von Shimano gefunden.

Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied?

14,99â¬:
https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-3&storeId=10001&productId=10626&catalogId=10002&categoryId=&krypto=43%2FT8xJVWKnIbPu84A3Mv0MkoErWT1mbJVR8nmKyXf4%2FG%2FiOOuzS%2BM%2BbLTpW0C1tc5mzBheMfOKg%0AXuGxaBdXqz5%2BbatZQsqiGSXahYVBZvzoeHzMxmgSgQ%3D%3D

15,99â¬:
https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...
+vDLp+FCNvvlcG0PU0napUWKg6aZpXSP33L8umdG7Q==


----------



## DrFroop (15. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Also ist nen poison curare in s. Andere bremsen dran und dämpfer überholt und ab gehts!



haste ma nen link zu dem böckchen?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (15. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Tweety meinte letztens, dass die Kasette 7-Fach von Shimano bei BOC ~15 kostet.
> 
> Hab mal im Online-Shop nachgeschaut und zwei von Shimano gefunden.
> 
> ...




Wie wärs wenn du mal in die Vahrenwalderstr. 147 zu BOC fährst, und da mal die Leutchen fragst??...Die können Dir genau sagen, wo da der Unterschied ist......


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Juli 2009)

ich feier das der sprung fast fertig ist landun fehlt noch und die anfahrt


----------



## Mr.John (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, wir haben doch so einen Katalog.

@Felix, was ist deine Meinung?

Ich würde den Tausch auch machen, wenns keiner will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Naja, wir haben doch so einen Katalog.
> 
> @Felix, was ist deine Meinung?




die wissen hier aber auch nicht alles, und haben auch nicht sämtliche Preise im Kopp.....

Geh doch einfach mal in einen Fahrrad laden und Frag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Juli 2009)

gute nacht leute ich komme erst gegen mittag weil ich noch zum artzt muss und ich meine red bull dosen erst verdauen muss


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

Ich kann die links von dir nich öffnen aber ich denke die unterschiede liegen in der verarbeitung. Frag bei boc nach, johnny boy. Froop guck einfach in den bikemarkt. Wurde heut gegen 20uhr reingestellt.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

@all.........*wink*


----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ich kann die links von dir nich öffnen aber ich denke die unterschiede liegen in der verarbeitung. Frag bei boc nach, johnny boy.



Ich mal mal Screenshots.


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Also ist nen poison curare in s. Andere bremsen dran und dämpfer überholt und ab gehts!


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

Hauste!


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2009)

juts nächtle basti

und john, frag nicht und geh einfach zu karstadt!!!
wir sind nicht deine werkstatt, nicht dein katalog, solange du nicht bereit bist erstmal zu versuchen dir selbst zu helfen. 
selbsthilfe wäre nicht zu sagen "katalog, was ist denn deine meinung dazu" sondern einfach mal in einen bikeladen zu gehen und auch mal mit denen zu reden.


----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Frag bei boc nach, johnny boy.



Wollte ich morgen machen.

Aber ich wollte mich jetzt schonmal informieren, damit ich schon ein klein wenig Hintergrundwissen darÃ¼ber hab und damit die mir nicht vÃ¶lligen Quatsch erzÃ¤hlen, was mir schonmal passiert ist (bei nem anderen Laden).

14,99â¬:


 

15,99â¬:


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2009)

so, alter mann geht jetzt ne runde grunzen. 
schlaft gut, bis morgen härde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

Johnny boy, es steht da doch alles. Da brauchst du kein hier fragen. Gute nacht stimp, ich hau mich auch hin und johnny boy guckt jetz noch mal seine links an und liest nochma.


----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

Also liegt das an der Hyper Glide-Technologie?!

Bei ersten Kasette ist die Abstufung genau beschrieben, bei der 2. steht nur 13-23 Zähne. Wie ist denn da genau die Abstufung??


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2009)

morggääännn,

uuuuffffffstääääääähn der deister ruft.


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

Dann viel spaß im deister  last krachen!


----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

Geht ihr heute in die Eile?


----------



## DrFroop (16. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen,Härde...

man,so nen geiles wetter und ich muss gleich arbeiten


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Geht ihr heute in die Eile?



Warst du schon bei BOC???


----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

Ne, fahre später hin, wenn ich mit Tweety alles abgesprochen habe.


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2009)

ne digga, geh mal ruhig erst zu boc.
da informierst du dich über die teile, darüber was der einbau kostet und was auch immer.
dann
sprichst du mit tweet ab was du absprechen willst.

bis jetzt ruhst du dich darauf aus das andrere deine arbeit erledigen 
(infos sammeln, teile geben, teile ein/umbauben, sachen einstellen, was auch immer) 
und von dir ist bisher noch nichts dolles gekommen...

wenn du dich fürs biken interessierst, solltest du viel öfter in der eilenriede sein. 
frag da mal nach lukas und justin. die sind in deinem alter und haben auch schon gut grundwissen (welches sie sich aus eigenen antrieb angeeignet haben!!!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ne digga, geh mal ruhig erst zu boc.
> da informierst du dich über die teile, darüber was der einbau kostet und was auch immer.
> dann
> sprichst du mit tweet ab was du absprechen willst.
> ...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>



*lol*.....wollt ich auch erst sagen:-D.....

Will ein Fahrrad haben, endlich......will auch endlich fröhliches Hügelhüpfen betreiben.....


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> *lol*.....wollt ich auch erst sagen:-D.....
> 
> Will ein Fahrrad haben, endlich......will auch endlich fröhliches Hügelhüpfen betreiben.....




Ich hallte schon die augen auf süße!


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

Man mäuschen. Schnapp dir deins helm uffn kopp und los...anfangen mit nen scheißrad und nicht jammern  ohne scheiß so hat jeder angefangen. Also schnapp dir nen bike und los. Initiative zeigen, das gilt nicht nur für johnny sondern auch für dich!


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2009)

hey katalog, nu geh aber ma nich so hart ins gericht mit dem bunny.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

Ihr seit ja geil drauf......
ja, ich denke auch, wollte eigentlich warten, bis die Protektoren da sind, aber hmm.....Muss mich halt aufraffen, weiss ich selba......ist denn heute noch einer inna Eile?
Ausserdem jammer ich nicht...zumindest nicht bewusst.....und hab es auch nicht vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja geil drauf......
> ja, ich denke auch, wollte eigentlich warten, bis die Protektoren da sind, aber hmm.....Muss mich halt aufraffen, weiss ich selba......ist denn heute noch einer inna Eile?




Komm rum dann Fahren wir von mir aus in die Ei.....


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juli 2009)

17:45 werd ich in der eile sein  bis später.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Komm rum dann Fahren wir von mir aus in die Ei.....


Jetzt??...Okee.....zieh mich schnell um, sag Michaschatzimausi bescheid, und abmarsch...eehhmmm fahrt.........lass dann anklingeln, wenn ich da bin....


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

d-h-maeuschen schrieb:


> jetzt??...okee.....zieh mich schnell um, sag michaschatzimausi bescheid, und abmarsch...eehhmmm fahrt.........lass dann anklingeln, wenn ich da bin....




ok


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> ok




So, bin dann los...denke ca. 10 Min....


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

Stimpi, da musst du keine angst haben ich greife sie ja nicht an. Ich möchte das mäuschen nur dazu animieren biken zu gehen! Denn das ist keine frage des bikes sondern des willens  so hol jetz meine ma vom bahnhof ab.


----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

So, hab mir die Kasette auch geholt.

Die muss nur noch demnächst eingebaut werden und dann gehts ab.


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> morggääännn,
> 
> uuuuffffffstääääääähn der deister ruft.


 ist wenn es weg geht sowie so nicht deine 500er feder drin ist doch woll klar kreige die aus dem demo ist auch eine 500er


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> So, hab mir die Kasette auch geholt.
> 
> Die muss nur noch demnächst eingebaut werden und dann gehts ab.



ooohkay, warst du mit deinem rad da? wäre sinnig damit du auch die passende kassette bekommst,
und wenn du das rad eh schon da hast (im bikeshop) hättest dir das auch gleich eingabuen lassen können 

floppi, sollst doch das bunni nicht anfallen  nur animieren...
bestell deiner ma schöne grüsse von mir.


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. Juli 2009)

und tweety hast du dir eine schraube bei MAXX b. geholt ansonsten fahre morgen hin sollich dir dann eine mit bringen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> und tweety hast du dir eine schraube bei MAXX b. geholt ansonsten fahre morgen hin sollich dir dann eine mit bringen ?



Wollte morgen zu Horbach mir eine holen!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

Nabend.......


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wollte morgen zu Horbach mir eine holen!


alles klar sonst hätte ich dir eine mitgebracgt


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Nabend.......


 und hat micha die sattelstange raus bekommen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (16. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> und hat micha die sattelstange raus bekommen



Ja, hat er, aber ich weiss nicht wie.....frag mal Tweetyyyyyyyyyyy......


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Ja, hat er, aber ich weiss nicht wie.....frag mal Tweetyyyyyyyyyyy......



Mega hammer war das! sage ich dir dann mal


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2009)

war das die nummer mit ins schaukelgestell eingehakt?


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> war das die nummer mit ins schaukelgestell eingehakt?




Ja


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> alles klar sonst hätte ich dir eine mitgebracgt


 
Hi Micha 

warum antwortest du mir denn nicht auf meine Anrufe und Mails?
Das mit der Feder ist wichtig also meld dich doch mal und sag wegen Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ooohkay, warst du mit deinem rad da? wäre sinnig damit du auch die passende kassette bekommst,
> und wenn du das rad eh schon da hast (im bikeshop) hättest dir das auch gleich eingabuen lassen können



Ich hab Karstadt ganz vergessen. Ich war bei BOC. Hab Karstadt vergessen, weil ich die ganze Zeit an BOC gedacht habe. 

Nichtsdestotrotz war ich grad bei Karstadt Sport und hab dort noch eine gekauft und einbauen lassen. Die war sogar 2 billiger. Aber dann hab ich wieder eine schlechte Entdeckung gemacht....


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Juli 2009)

nabend.

geile stunde in der eile gewesen 
wollt mich dann mal schon langsam abmelden, bin ja ab morgen weg und komme sonntag wieder.


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> 
> warum antwortest du mir denn nicht auf meine Anrufe und Mails?
> Das mit der Feder ist wichtig also meld dich doch mal und sag wegen Zeit.


  anruf und mails ? ich bringe dir die feder hin wo du willst mußt du nur sagen ! hatte die woche bis jetzt auch kaum zeit aber wenn du sie brauchst sag mir bescheid bringe sie morgen mal mit in deister zur vorsicht bin mittags mal wieder BMX wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Mega hammer war das! sage ich dir dann mal


 ich will auch wissen wie was war mit der sattelstange weil ich hatte nie probleme


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juli 2009)

wre ist denn morgen eile?? komme vieleicht mal rum...


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2009)

@Arschrat38 - Morgen Deister BMX, sind so ab 10-11 dort und danach Grab  ... bring ruhig mit, kann ich die gleich umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (16. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> wre ist denn morgen eile?? komme vieleicht mal rum...



Ich glaub, ich werde auch mal irgendwann vorbeikommen.

Wann haste vor zu kommen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juli 2009)

Keine ahnung. Wird sich zeigen! Fahr ja erst mal nach mißburg wenn wetter gut ist. Na dann mal guten nacht


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> war das die nummer mit ins schaukelgestell eingehakt?


Nabend Härde,musste heute/gestern etwas länger arbeiten..man man
Die nummer mit der schaukel hat aber gefunzt,raus is die olle möhre! Die saß so derbe fest und passte igendwie da gar net rein!! Egal,is raus und thema durch.


----------



## Arschrat38 (17. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Nabend Härde,musste heute/gestern etwas länger arbeiten..man man
> Die nummer mit der schaukel hat aber gefunzt,raus is die olle möhre! Die saß so derbe fest und passte igendwie da gar net rein!! Egal,is raus und thema durch.


 wie hast du die sattelstange raus bekommen? und gepast hat sie immer war locker halbes jahr da dtin und hatte nie probleme !


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> wie hast du die sattelstange raus bekommen? und gepast hat sie immer war locker halbes jahr da dtin und hatte nie probleme !



kann die alte mal mitbringen,die hat so derbe tiefe riefen vom rausdrehen,alter scholli Haben die an ne schaukel mit der stütze eingehängt,oben an dem schäkel wo die ketten dran sind und haben das bike gedreht mit 3 man


----------



## Arschrat38 (17. Juli 2009)

das ist echt krass wie gesagt hate nie probleme


----------



## Arschrat38 (17. Juli 2009)

so muß jetzt ins bett bubu machen


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> so muß jetzt ins bett bubu machen


schlaf gut und bis die tage...


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juli 2009)

Morgen meine süßen Biker Boys and Girls, Hattet ihr süße Träume??


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2009)

Nä, feuchte ... hehe. Mist Wetter, hier donnerts schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

moin härde,

roarrrr.... meine pike ist grad angekommen *sabber*


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juli 2009)

Gumo,meine Hüpfgemeinde... 

die nacht war viel zu kurz und muss gleich wieder los,komm aber heute noch in die eile für ne weile


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

hör auf zu jammern, ich bin auch erst um 4.30 zum pennen gekommen und bin um kurz vor 9 schon wieder hoch...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (17. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hör auf zu jammern, ich bin auch erst um 4.30 zum pennen gekommen und bin um kurz vor 9 schon wieder hoch...




Morgääähn.....watn das fürn Wetter heute??...Mit warnung, wegen Unwetter


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

waaaas, unwetter?!?! ist der napalm-bomber etwa wieder on tour?
jungs und mädels, packt bloß die schutzbleche an die bikes...


----------



## Mr.John (17. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> waaaas, unwetter?!?! ist der _*napalm-bomber *_etwa wieder on tour?



Morgen Leute, hat da jemand nach mir gerufen??

Die nächsten Tage wird das Wetter wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

wenn man vom teufel spricht... moin

joa, wetter macht echt keinen so guten eindruck.


----------



## Mr.John (17. Juli 2009)

Hey Stimp,

meine Kasette ist jetzt eingebaut.
Haste das gelesen???


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

jupp, habs gelesen. 
und was hast du neues entdeckt was noch gemacht werden muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (17. Juli 2009)

Der Monteur meinte, dass die Achse hinten schief ist und dann habe ich ihn gefragt, ob man die auswechseln kann und er hat dann geantwortet, dass es soetwas nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Das heißt aber, dass es sowas früher gab.

Ich hab mal bei Google geschaut und dann das entdeckt. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige, aber es scheint, dass man noch Achsen bekommt.
http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?products_id=1003


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

schau mal bei ebay, da wirst du mit einem neuen hinterrad sicher günstiger wegkommen als da anzufangen wild was auszutauschen.


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juli 2009)

Habe meinen strahlenschutzanzug schon an! Mein Rad ist Fertig
Werde nun mal in die eile Fahren!! wer ist noch da


----------



## Iceman969 (17. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei, muss aber erstma alles für morgen für den Harz packen und Dach- sowie Radträger auf mein Auto montieren, mal sehen was 45Kilo aufm Dach meinen 19Zöllern antun, hatte noch nie so ne hohe Dachlast und setze schon mit 4 Leuten ohne Schrankwand aufm Dach mit'm Auto auf! 

Also vielleicht bis später...
Kommt noch wer?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2009)

eventuell später noch um das Speedgap zu überarbeiten ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juli 2009)

Heut nicht mehr. Morgen bei guten wetter. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (17. Juli 2009)

hey ho war ab halb 10 an der BMX strecke war schön matschig aber geil  hatte richtig fun und bin jetzt voll im arsch aber glücklich feder hatte ich dabei ! morgen komme ich mal in der eile vorbei bringe die feder dann da mit hin !


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, hmm, ... diesmal lag es an uns  ... zu früh wach gewesen und dann hatte es sich hier richtig zugezogen ... Donner, Regen usw. - dann morgen in der Eile


----------



## Arschrat38 (17. Juli 2009)

alles klar dann bis morgen !


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juli 2009)

He mein Bike ist fertig=== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/414909


----------



## Arschrat38 (17. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He mein Bike ist fertig=== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/414909


  jo das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> jo das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus



22,3 kg hat es so drauf!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (17. Juli 2009)

Nabend Ihr Süssen=)


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (17. Juli 2009)

Alles fit??


----------



## der stimp (17. Juli 2009)

hm geht so bei mir. (die drückende hitze heut war ganz schön anstrengend)
kumpel war noch da und wir haben den tag damit zugebracht ne teileliste für sein neues dirtbike zusammenzu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (17. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hm geht so bei mir. (die drückende hitze heut war ganz schön anstrengend)
> kumpel war noch da und wir haben den tag damit zugebracht ne teileliste für sein neues dirtbike zusammenzu stellen.



Ja, die Hitze ist echt ätzend....stimmt......


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juli 2009)

Und alle aus der eile wieder da?
Habt ihr schon mein Rad gesehen??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (17. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Und alle aus der eile wieder da?
> Habt ihr schon mein Rad gesehen??



Hab ich doch schon meinen Senf zugegeben....

Froopi und Kona Basti sind noch da, bzw aufm Weg @ Home


----------



## Mr.John (17. Juli 2009)

So, wir sind wieder zurück von der Eile.

Da hats richtig angefangen zu schütten, aber das hat dann auch wieder aufgehört.


----------



## DrFroop (17. Juli 2009)

Wie einigermaßen trocken zu hause [email protected],sorry hab das heut nich eher geschaft in die eile..aber chic das bike


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Juli 2009)

kuckuk...alles schön??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (17. Juli 2009)

Werd denn mal aufs Sofa....=)

Bis morgääähn oder so......*winkewinke*


----------



## Mr.John (17. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal schlafen....

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. Juli 2009)

moin 

lebe auch noch.meine teile sind da und ich komm nicht ran zum heulen:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

Moin Mädels...


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2009)

moin moin  ... perfekte Deister Temp. - wer kommt mit?


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

Kann net,heut is umzug vom mäuschen,kommen aber dann später wohl noch in die eile..


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juli 2009)

Ey zonenpapa, verkaufst du deine rennsemmel? Du gehörst doch zur konafamily, das geht doch nicht


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Morgen Leute


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Ey zonenpapa, verkaufst du deine rennsemmel? Du gehörst doch zur konafamily, das geht doch nicht


 
Will entweder ein Stab Del. btw. Sup. haben -  werd ich noch schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juli 2009)

achso...naja napalm death bietet ja grad was an


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2009)

Nä, ist mir zu old - mindst. ein 07er wie schon einmal oder dann ein 09er


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> achso...naja napalm death bietet ja grad was an



Wusste garnicht, dass wirklich hier jemand so heißt.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juli 2009)

Tag!


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

moin härde, 

tjaha john, du bist hier nicht der einzige napalm...


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Name einfach auf mich übertragen worden ist, oder er ausgedacht worden ist und hier zufällig auch so einer heißt.

Wer kommt heute in die Eile?


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Juli 2009)

ich komme heute in die eile kan mir doch nich entgehen lassen wie sich olli packt


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

john, dich hat einfach nur dein schicksal eingeholt 

basti, meinst du panzer-olli?


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich komme heute in die eile kan mir doch nich entgehen lassen wie sich olli packt



aufname machen!!!!


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre jetzt in die Eile.

Kann mir jemand bitte, der auch in die Eile fährt, Öl für meine Federgabel mitbringen?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (18. Juli 2009)

mache mich jetzt auf in die eile


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

john, kauf dir öl für deine federgabel selber!!!
was denkst du wer wir sind?!?
deine mechniker? die leute die alles für dich haben und alles für dich machen?
denk da mal drüber nach und GEH ÖFTER MAL IN NEN BIKESOP UND HOL DIR DA DEIN ZEUG!!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (18. Juli 2009)

Tag...*wink*....


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> john, kauf dir öl für deine federgabel selber!!!
> was denkst du wer wir sind?!?
> deine mechniker? die leute die alles für dich haben und alles für dich machen?
> denk da mal drüber nach und GEH ÖFTER MAL IN NEN BIKESOP UND HOL DIR DA DEIN ZEUG!!!



...Mario,sei mein personal Mech! *liebgugg*


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

hi bunni, hi froopi
klar, für dich störts mich auch nicht den "personal mech" zu machen. 
du ruhst dich ja nicht darauf aus das andere deinen kram erledigen und du nichts machen musst.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (18. Juli 2009)

Nabend.....gar keiner anwesend?.....


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

juhuu, hier, ich, wink, schnips schnips, ich bin daaah...


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Bin auch wieder da.

Als ich losgefahren bin, war der Rest noch in der Eilenriede.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (18. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> juhuu, hier, ich, wink, schnips schnips, ich bin daaah...




ok......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (18. Juli 2009)

Ich werd mich jetzt aber vom Agger machen...Tach heute war anstrengend, und lang genug......


Wünsch euch allen ne angenehme Nachtruhe, gegen...eeehhhm später....=)


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

öhy, erst ankurbeln und dann ne fliege machen?!?!?


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ...GEH ÖFTER MAL IN NEN BIKESOP UND HOL DIR DA DEIN ZEUG!!!



Ok, mach ich.
Soll ich mir ein spezielles Öl für die Gabel holen; ich meine, von einer bestimmten Marke oder so?


----------



## roofrockrider (18. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ok, mach ich.
> Soll ich mir ein spezielles Öl für die Gabel holen; ich meine, von einer bestimmten Marke oder so?


Wilbers Gabelöl 7,5  aus dem Motorradhandel von Polo, Louis oder Hein Gericke


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

Härde,wünsch euch nen angenehmen abend und so... Tülülüüüü


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wilbers Gabelöl 7,5  aus dem Motorradhandel von Polo, Louis oder Hein Gericke



Und es ist auch ok, obwohl es aus dem Motorradhandel und somit für Motorräder geeignet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

john, wie kommst du eigentlich darauf das du öl für die gabel brauchst?


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Naja, du hast doch selber mal gesagt (bei Tweet), dass die Gabel total trocken ist und dann hast du tweet gefragt, ob er Öl hat (den Name hast du genannt, aber ich habe es leider vergessen, sonst wäre ich in ein Bikeshop gelaufen und hätte mir das gekauft; lieber auf Leute aus den eigenen  Reihen hören, als auf die Verkäufer->meine Erfahrung). Er hatte aber keins.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe öl! so nun gut, und gute nacht!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2009)

sacht mal, wie doof seit ihr denn alle jier?


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

hallo vögelchen. willst doch nicht etwa schon wieder abhauen?
gestern ist meine pike team angekommen  lecker teil.

john, das was du brauchst heisst "brunox gabeldeo"
das wird dann auf die standrohre (an deiner gabel, die sibernen rohre) gesprüht. 
kostet bei atb etwa 6 euro.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hallo vögelchen. willst doch nicht etwa schon wieder abhauen?
> gestern ist meine pike team angekommen  lecker teil.
> 
> john, das was du brauchst heisst "brunox gabeldeo"
> ...




Mach mal ein foto!

Er soll sich lieber ein Rad kaufen, ist sicherer


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

*gäääääääääääääääähn* Röck´n Röll,immer noch das thema öl?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juli 2009)

HAHA...was ihr hier schon wieder für themen habt.....und johnny du brauchst kein öl sondern nen bike.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juli 2009)

Bin morgen kurz in der eile!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Juli 2009)

naben tweety olli het einen rückzieher gemacht ich bin dann das gab gesprungen und ich habe mich nicht zerlegt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gibt beweise dafon und man kommt sehr weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Er soll sich lieber ein Rad kaufen, ist sicherer



Ja, dazu hab ich mich ja auch entschieden.

Ich wollte mir ein Fully so fÃ¼r ca.800â¬ holen. Soviel wollte ich dann ausgeben. Weniger geht natÃ¼rlich auch, aber es sollte dennoch gut sein.
Achja, das Bike sollte so sein, dass ich nach dem Kauf nicht noch mal viele Euros fÃ¼r Ersatzteile, Reparaturen etc. ausgeben muss. 
Mein Budget ist ja leider sehr begrenzt als SchÃ¼ler.

Haltet dann bitte mal die Augen offen.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ja, dazu hab ich mich ja auch entschieden.
> 
> Ich wollte mir ein Fully so für ca.800 holen. Soviel wollte ich dann ausgeben. Weniger geht natürlich auch, aber es sollte dennoch gut sein.
> Achja, das Bike sollte so sein, dass ich nach dem Kauf nicht noch mal viele Euros für Ersatzteile, Reparaturen etc. ausgeben muss.
> ...



Immer mal hier den bike markt im auge behalten und auch mal auf anderen seiten stöbern..oder noch besser:Gib doch hier im bike markt ne suchanzeige auf


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Juli 2009)

Wer ist wann morgen in der Eile??


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber leider kann ich nicht so gut beurteilen, ob Bikes gut sind oder nicht, da ich mich bei den Teilen leider garnicht auskenne.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer ist wann morgen in der Eile??



ich bin morgen wohl ma nich da,bike putzen und so angesagt


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung wann ich morgen in der eile bin....und john, denk an unser gespräch auf dem berg. fully.......


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich weiß Felix.... möchte aber trotzdem ein Fully haben. Aber lass uns erstmal schauen, was es so für passende Bikeanzeigen gibt.


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2009)

wenn du eh zu atb gehst um brunox zu holen, lass dir gleich mal ein paar fullys zeigen...


----------



## Mr.John (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, das Spray bei meinem Händler in der Nähe zu kaufen, aber ich schaue gerne auch bei ATB vorbei, um mir die Fullys zeigen zu lassen.  
Gibts auch noch ein anderen Laden, der eine große Auswahl an Mountainbikes für DH/Dirt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

ich wüsste noch nen laden mit großer auswahl an klasse bikes für dich. 

keha sport 

das ist am steintor. eigentlich gar nicht zu verfehlen. genau an der großen fußgängerampel.


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

Jup, den kenne ich.

Meintet ihr nicht, dass ich nicht dorthin gehen sollte, weil die einen ganz falsch beraten?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

ok, dann geh zu b.o.c.
die haben auch eine recht grosse auswahl an dh/dirt bikes


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

OK, mach ich.

Im welcher Preisklasse sollte ich mir die Bike anschauen? Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich mir eins fÃ¼r 4.000â¬ anschaue, weil ich das ja weder neu noch gebraucht kaufen werde.


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung. in der klasse für die du das geld hast (zb 800 euro)...

so, nun ist es aber zeit ins bett zu gehen.

gute nacht härde


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

Ist Zeit zum Schlafen.

Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

Morgen Härde

Heute ist Bike-Verwöhn-Tag

Erstmal Bikes gründlich mit Wasser und Seife sauber rubbeln(mit vorsicht natürlich!!!)......Dann eine wohltuende Polier-Massage, und denn ein Tröpfchen Öl an sämtliche Stellen, wo es flutschen muss.......

Edit: Alle gut geschlafen??


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2009)

Hö, fährt keiner in den Deister?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

Werde heute mit meiner neuen bike liebe mal wider was jumpen!!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2009)

Wie, was jumpen - Deister oder nur Eile?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

moin härde

welch wohltuende ruhe. mr. napalm scheint noch zu schlafen


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde
> 
> welch wohltuende ruhe. mr. napalm scheint noch zu schlafen



Wie gemein


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

nö, nicht gemein sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine tatsache.
mr. napalm ein ragazzi, mackenzie, ruddy dax etc. bike als hüpftauglich anzupreisen - das wäre gemein.


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

EILE EILE wer ist noch DAAAAAAAAAA????? Werde so um 13 Uhr mal da sein!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> nö, nicht gemein sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine tatsache...



Ja, ich weiss, du hast ja Recht


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

He habt ihr das gehört in Oberricklingen ist eine Napalmbombe beim Popolieren Hoch...... , nun ist er weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> he habt ihr das gehört in oberricklingen ist eine napalmbombe beim popolieren hoch...... , nun ist er weg


:d


----------



## Arschrat38 (19. Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen ich will in deister und wer noch ?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

frag mal [email protected], der wollte, wenn ich das recht verstanden hab. 

tweet, immer an der quelle der tagesatuellen news


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

Ist doch so! wenn man immer das Öl selber zu sich einführt und dann auf den WC am Rauchen ist und DRÜCKT muss es ja BUM machen.


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

Aber eins müssen wir ihn lassen, so langgezogen wie er ist passt er in jedes Sattel Rohr rein zum Ölen!
Ne er ist schon ok, mag ihn!


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

tweet, du hast nen vogel


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, du hast nen vogel



NEEEEEEEEE , aber ein Hasen


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

pünktchen ist schon so ne kleine geile sau... äh häschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

So bis danne in der eile!


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

jaja...schön zu keha oder boc schicken die bombe.....die haben bikes die die bombe entschärfen 

so 13.30 eile tweets rad quälen...........


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

jepp


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

Was lese ich denn hier so???

Ihr seid aber gut drauf.

Also heute kann ich nicht in die Eilenriede; ich bin ja nicht mal in Hannover.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

tzzzz.....


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Was lese ich denn hier so???
> 
> Ihr seid aber gut drauf.
> 
> Also heute kann ich nicht in die Eilenriede; ich bin ja nicht mal in Hannover.




weisst du doch, wir sind immer gut drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen,ihr schnarchnasen 
Was geht ab hier?


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> weisst du doch, wir sind immer gut drauf



jup, und heute besonders.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

Neue Bilders im Album.......*grinz*


----------



## Iceman969 (19. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist heut nix mit Eilenriede, muss mich regenerieren und vorallem mein Bike wieder fahrtauglich machen: 

Nach der heftigen Tour um Clausthal herum ist ne Menge arbeit angesagt, denn auf dem letzten Abschnitt der gefahrenen 52km und 1200Höhenmeter mit nagelneuem 17kilo-Canyon Torque FR hat mir aufm FreerideTrail ein scheiss Drahtseil beide Reifen zerschossen!!! Und das bei guten 60sachen, ich war noch nie so schnell auf null!

Zur Krönung wurd ich auf der Rückfahrt auch noch geblitzt, jetzt hab ich endlich ein Foto von meinem Auto + neuem Rad! 

Also, viel Spaß in der Eile und bis die Tage!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

Ob die nu nen nassen pöter im deister bekommen?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Ob die nu nen nassen pöter im deister bekommen?



aber sicher dat. aber unsere jungens (ok, und mädelz) sind ja leidensfähig 
dafür drücken dann die landungen nicht ganz so doll im gesicht. hat doch auch was für sich...


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> aber sicher dat. aber unsere jungens (ok, und mädelz) sind ja leidensfähig
> dafür drücken dann die landungen nicht ganz so doll im gesicht. hat doch auch was für sich...



 stimmt auch wieder..


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

Sööö,das fat is auch wieder sauber -bäääh wa das dreckig:kotz:


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

so, hab mal ein wenig geklebt, geschraubt, gesteckt und fertig ist der erste schritt meiner ü-ei bastelei...


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> :kotz:



geil, der eine lacht und aus rache kotzt der andere ihn dafür an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

hey,ne pike..hab ich gestern in celle auch gesehn Und wann biste endlich mal wieder in der eile zum hüppän?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

ich bin ab mi. erstmal im urlaub. ein zwei wochen abschalten bei meinem bruder. 
vielleicht komm ich di. mal wieder rum. dann bin ich mit meinem aluroller am start 
und sobald mein cheetah wieder komplott ist, dann gibts wieder röck´n röll bis tief in die nacht und das jeden tag...


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich bin ab mi. erstmal im urlaub. ein zwei wochen abschalten bei meinem bruder.
> vielleicht komm ich di. mal wieder rum. dann bin ich mit meinem aluroller am start
> und sobald mein cheetah wieder komplott ist, dann gibts wieder röck´n röll bis tief in die nacht und das jeden tag...



urlaub..welch schönes wort aber doch so fremd und weit weg von mir


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

mario deine gabel ist nahezu so geil wie chrichis gabel 
kann ich morgen mal rumkommen?? will dir deine spacer bringen...


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

kannst gern rumkommen und wir trinken tee. 
kannst die spacer auch behalten wenn du magst.


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

ich kann dir auch von mir spacer geben....ach egal ich komm einfach mal rum  zum tee,
ich bring mal ein mit, den hab ich hier entdeckt....apfel-feige-dattel = )


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

Wann willste denn zu mir kommen wegen deiner Kurbel?


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

hast du leckeren tweety-tee?? = )
ja so dienstagabend.....


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Juli 2009)

Ist ok!!

Ach ja die Pike ist geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

was looooooos hiiiiier.....alle schon am pennen?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

froopi, wie schauts mit dir, morgen auf auf ein tässchen tee zum onkel mario?


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, wie schauts mit dir, morgen auf auf ein tässchen tee zum onkel mario?



hmm..hättest auch kaffee? Bin nich so der teeschlürferKommt drauf an wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muss,ansonsten klar..


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

klar, hab auch kaffee. naja, krümelkaffee...


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> klar, hab auch kaffee. naja, krümelkaffee...



also front-kaffee naja,mit viel milch und zugga kann man den auch trinken


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

nech 

wann möchte denn der floppi katalog morgen aufschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

wann kommt den der doc zum onkel?
will mit euch gemeinsam schlürfen wollwn
heute war nen toller tatort im fernsehen.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (19. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> wann kommt den der doc zum onkel?
> will mit euch gemeinsam schlürfen wollwn
> heute war nen toller tatort im fernsehen.



Sowas guckst du??


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> wann kommt den der doc zum onkel?
> will mit euch gemeinsam schlürfen wollwn
> heute war nen toller tatort im fernsehen.



also wenn ich meinen chef eben richtig verstanden hab,is morgen nur nen bissel was zu tun,könnte also so gegen 14uhr da sein..eventuell


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Sowas guckst du??



manchmal...nee heute wäre das auch was für den stimpi gewesen ;D

dann bin ichso14.30-15.00 da


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

soso, was war denn heute thema beim tatort?


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

erzähl ich dir morgen...das passt nicht ins forum.


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.bikestation-bs.de/images/Double_WebLarge.jpg das is´n geiles ding....gleich drauf onnanieren


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

Nabend.



silence-Floppi schrieb:


> www.bikestation-bs.de/images/Double_WebLarge.jpg das is´n geiles ding....gleich drauf onnanieren



Das sieht nicht schlecht aus. Wie heißt eigentlich genau das Modell?


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> 
> 
> Das sieht nicht schlecht aus. Wie heißt eigentlich genau das Modell?



Napalmbomber,na alles fit? Wann koofste dir denn mal nen helm? Wollte meinen dann auch mal bei zeiten wiederhaben


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Napalmbomber,na alles fit? Wann koofste dir denn mal nen helm? Wollte meinen dann auch mal bei zeiten wiederhaben



Ich war jetzt letztens bei ATB und wollte mir da die Helme anschauen. Die hatten dort nur noch TSG-Helme (in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe). Einer hat mir einen Helm fÃ¼r 30â¬ gezeigt. Der war auch ok meinte er.

Ist TSG eine gute Marke?

Achja, welches Bike meintet ihr gestern, das mir passen kÃ¶nnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt letztens bei ATB und wollte mir da die Helme anschauen. Die hatten dort nur noch TSG-Helme (in meiner Größe). Einer hat mir einen Helm für 30 gezeigt. Der war auch ok meinte er.
> 
> Ist TSG eine gute Marke?
> 
> Achja, welches Bike meintet ihr gestern, dass mir passen könnte?



hatten die nich mehr den pro tech da,den du mal von mir aufhattest?


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich wollte mir den ausprobieren, sie hatten den nur noch in XL oder in Kindergröße, die mir laut Verkäufer nicht passen.
Beim TSG-Helm brauchte ich die Größe S/M.


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Ich wollte mir den ausprobieren, sie hatten den nur noch in XL oder in Kindergröße, die mir laut Verkäufer nicht passen.
> Beim TSG-Helm brauchte ich die Größe S/M.



Wenn du den helm haben willst/möchtest dann bestell ihn doch da,wo liegt das problem?


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

nimm nen tsg. ist genauso gut wie die pro-tec für 30,-

gestern war kein bestimmtes bike gemeint. geh einfach zu b.o.c. oder keha und lass dir bikes zeigen!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Juli 2009)

So,bin dann auch weg..wünsch euch noch was und bis die tage Schükedüm und alsta la pista


----------



## Mr.John (19. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> gestern war kein bestimmtes bike gemeint. geh einfach zu b.o.c. oder keha und lass dir bikes zeigen!



Nein, das meine ich nicht. Gestern in der Eile haben [email protected], froopy und co. darüber ein Bike geredet, dass in meiner Preisklasse liegt und mir passen könnte.


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Juli 2009)

hey johnnyboy, das bike auf dem foto von mir kannst du dir eh nich leisten.
allein der rahmen kostet Ã¼ber 1000â¬ und komplett wÃ¼rd ich schÃ¤tzen so 2300-2900.....
kannste dir also schÃ¶n aus den kopf schlagen,,,,,,,,


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2009)

welcher rahmen ist denn das? der link will bei mir leider nciht aufgehen.
bei 1000,-  hm, ein epo?


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

so bin raus....bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

man(n) ... Mir tut meine Fresse weh  - hehe, oja, ... hab erst ma voll das Schotter gefressen ... ick kotz ab  - Pedale verbogen ... den Rest find ich nachher  cya


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> man(n) ... Mir tut meine Fresse weh  - hehe, oja, ... hab erst ma voll das Schotter gefressen ... ick kotz ab  - Pedale verbogen ... den Rest find ich nachher  cya



Was hast du gemacht?!? Sollst doch nicht den Kies vom wegesrand knuspern.
Meldest dich morgen mal wegen der bmo Bestellung.


----------



## Arschrat38 (20. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> man(n) ... Mir tut meine Fresse weh  - hehe, oja, ... hab erst ma voll das Schotter gefressen ... ick kotz ab  - Pedale verbogen ... den Rest find ich nachher  cya


 das hört sich nicht gut an !  so dann bin ich ja woll der negste der sich packt laut tweety aber wenn es passiert hoffe ich das es einiger maßen glimflich abläuft   aber hier von mir alles gute und gute besserrung und ich hoffe es ist nicht noch mehr kaputt gegangen !denn schäden am material sind nie schön und meist teuer


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (20. Juli 2009)

Morgen Ihr süssen.....Gut geschlafen??......


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

moin härde


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> das bike auf dem foto von mir kannst du dir eh nich leisten.
> allein der rahmen kostet Ã¼ber 1000â¬ und komplett wÃ¼rd ich schÃ¤tzen so 2300-2900



Das war es doch auch gar nicht. Du warst doch, als die darÃ¼ber geredet haben, gar nicht mehr anwesend.

Froop,micha,smash und arschrat waren noch da. Wie hieÃ das denn nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

ein fröhliches guten morgen.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Hier, damit kannste üben  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199296/cat/42

Das Bike wovon wir geredet hatten war das hier ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/195608/cat/42


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juli 2009)

HALLT HALLT!
Nun müste erst Bastie dann unser Deister mann dann erst du M dann Froop,Diana, Mario, ......
Der Sommer ist ja noch lang!


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Welchen von den beiden ist denn besser?

Ist das überhaupt ein guter Preis oder nur Normalpreis?


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

der mario braucht nicht mehr. 
baut sich doch grad sein cheetah neu auf und holt sich das 26" ssp vom bmo (link hatte ich dir neulich doch mal geschickt, tweet).


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> HALLT HALLT!
> Nun müste erst Bastie dann unser Deister mann dann erst du M dann Froop,Diana, Mario, ......
> Der Sommer ist ja noch lang!


du ich habe mich im deister gestern gepackt meine brille ist schrott sonst ist nichts passirt zum glück               wer kommt heute eile


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

basti hat sich gemault....maultier =)


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juli 2009)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

katalog, laber nicht, komm her!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

stimpi.....ich kann nicht vor 2-3....aber dann kommt die volle sozialkompetenz zu dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juli 2009)

wer kommt noch in die eile


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Juli 2009)

so ich bin raus bis nacher vieleicht


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

viel spaß


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Und wie findet ihr die beiden Bikes? Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und so

Kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> HALLT HALLT!
> Nun müste erst Bastie dann unser Deister mann dann erst du M dann *Froop*,Diana, Mario, ......
> Der Sommer ist ja noch lang!


ähm..hab mich doch schon,vor 2-3 wochen als ich übern table gefliegt bin Kona-Maultier-Basti war dabei..oder is schon wieder ne neue zeitrechnung eröffnet?


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

das howler ist wahrscheinlich zu lang und das scott ist vieleicht zu groß und das muss noch repariert werden


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> das howler ist wahrscheinlich zu lang und das scott ist vieleicht zu groß und das muss noch repariert werden



denk mal,das scott is für jonnyboy zu groß


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Ich besorg mir mal eine Partliste von denen.

Sind die Preise überhaupt ok?

GIbts zur Zeit noch irgendwelche Räder, die in Frage kämen?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (20. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich besorg mir mal eine Partliste von denen.
> 
> Sind die Preise überhaupt ok?
> 
> GIbts zur Zeit noch irgendwelche Räder, die in Frage kämen?



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Das wusste ich jetzt auch, aber wie gesagt weiß ich nicht, welches gut ist und welches nicht!


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich besorg mir mal eine Partliste von denen.
> 
> Sind die Preise überhaupt ok?
> 
> *GIbts zur Zeit noch irgendwelche Räder, die in Frage kämen?*



Jonny,einfach im bike markt stöbern,selber aktiv werden,erfahrungen sammeln,onkel google befragen - aber nicht *immer nur uns* fragen!! Check dein kontostand,du brauchst gr S,sieh nach was angeboten wird und triff auch mal selber entscheidungen!!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

das hier
Norco Sasquatch 2008, Shore Hardtail Größe L mit 160mm Federweg!!!!
bei hardtail freeride
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198944/cat/48


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (20. Juli 2009)

Johnnyboy und Grösse L?? Ist das nicht n bissl Gross??


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Das wusste ich jetzt auch, aber wie gesagt weiß ich nicht, welches gut ist und welches nicht!


 
Was möchtest du fahren? 

Street/Dirt - Tricksen, Springen und son Kasperkram?

Hardtail mit Federgabel vorn bis 140mm

Willst du etwas bequemer fahren, auch mal hähere Drops und Sprüngen wagen dann ein Fully.

Freeride - vollgefedertes Bike bis 180mm jeweils vorn und hinten

Wenn es dich aber rein Bergab zieht, dann kommt nur ein DH Hobel in Frage, welchen es nicht in deinem Budget geben wird. 

Also - lass uns mal schauen was der Zonenbengel da so gefunden hat ...

Ein Drössiger, welches perfekt ist um zu lernen wie was funktioniert und was du in den nächsten 2 Jahren nicht kaputt rockst (denke/hoffe ich mal)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197292/cat/42

Oder, wo ich den Preis sehr interessant finde - ein Poison Curare

Ist zwar nicht mehr das Top Modell aber zum lernen ist es perfekt geeignet.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198469/cat/56

Und natürlich mein Favorit in da House  tadadada ... ein Kona Stuff - hier aus Hannover für kleines 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198375/cat/50

So, nun Mr. john schau einmal, wer soll dein Herzblatt sein?


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

oder das hier
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198456/cat/48

johnny nimm das kona!
es ist neu, kommt aus hannover und hat noch garantie!!
mit dem typen mt dem poison hab ich geschrieben...wollte selber haben ist aber voll die bastelbude und da kannste locker 200 reinstecken.
johnny du bekommst kein vernünftiges fully für 800.
glaubs mir.

nimm das kona!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

ich würde dir zu dem kona stuff raten. 
ein hardtail ist für dich zum lernen sicher die beste entscheidung. 
am preis lässt sich sicher noch was machen wenn man lieb fragt
(und solltest du es wirklich nehmen, kommt sicher wer von uns mit und passt auf das du nciht übers ohr gehauen wirst).

felix, das bitch ist nüscht fürn john. der rahmen ist zu lang. 
wäre zum dirten selbst für mich mal gerade sooo passend.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Felix ist unser Theo R. ... sehen wir es ihm nach


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was möchtest du fahren?
> 
> Freeride - vollgefedertes Bike bis 180mm jeweils vorn und hinten



Ja, ich denke, es sollte sowas in der Richtung, da man dann sowohl dirt als auch Downhill fahren kann.

Beim dem Bike hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198469/cat/56

Was müsste man noch alles machen?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Beim *kona slopestyle fully http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199296/cat/42 *hab ich nun die Partliste bekommen:


> rahmen: kona coiler
> laufrad hinten: disc dh mit veltec dh narbe
> laufrad vorne: doubledtrack mit veltec dh narbe beides 26 zoll mit schwarzen speichen
> gabel:rock shox 409 u-turn (von 95 auf 140 mm einstellbar)
> ...


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

heute bestellt


.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

thanks [email protected] = )

stimpi...das bitch ist laut produktbeschreibung nen freeride/dh hardtail....nix dirt!
das solltest du wissen mein ostblock freund = )

und mäuschen...das norco passt glaubs mir!

johnny nimm kona! frag ob ihr euch treffen könnt zum probefahren, ich würde auch mitkommen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

vergiss das poison...und vergiss fully! das kannst du dir (noch) nich leisten!
nimm das kona!

stimpi, was hast du denn da? kommt charge nich aus england? sieht aus wie nen 24zoll renncruiser ala misburg = ) wirste auf deinen alten tage noch mal schnell??


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Was müsste man noch alles machen?


 
Das kommt auf mehrere Faktoren an. Auf Grund der Bilder kann man keine Einschätzung geben, 
ob die Bremsen noch was taugen, der Dämpfer shice ist oder die Gabel leckt. Sowas sieht man 
nur vor Ort - in dem Fall dann wenn es hier von der Post geliefert wird 

Auch ist deine Frage etwas unglücklich formuliert, ... machen müsste?

Geht nicht klar sowas  ... es stellt sich die Frage, kannst du mit dem Material was du unterm 
Arsch hast auch umgehen oder nicht. 

Erwarte kein neues Bike für den Preis aber alles was dort so nach und nach einer Reperatur Bedarf 
kannst du mit Tweet seiner Hilfe und unter seiner Anleitung selber beheben - wobei der Lerneffekt 
sehr viel grösser ist als wenn du dich auf ein Hochglanzprospektbike, frisch aus dem Laden setzt 
und los rollst. 

Ein guter Freund sagte mal zu mir:"Ein Leben kann man nicht kaufen"

Kleiner Nachtrag in eigener Sache ...



silence-Floppi schrieb:


> thanks [email protected]


 
Soll das [email protected] oder [email protected] werden? Ich lese das nun schon öfters hier, nicht nur von dir - also, ich denke du weist wie das lautet ... mehr sag ich nicht dazu.


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juli 2009)

*gääääh*..is mir hier zu viel gelaber um nüscht,werd mich erstmal ausklinken..
@MrJohn - denk an den helm!!
@Mario   - weiß noch nich genau ob ich heut rumkomme
@DrFroop- mach jetzt die kiste aus..aber zackich!!
@KonaMicha: Sehr gutes Zitat!!!


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

felix ich weiss das der bitchrahmen ein fr ist. 
habs in polen mal zum dirten gefahren. ging wunderprächtig. ist aber recht lang die bude.

mein neues starrbike ist ein 26" und nix zum rennen...
wenn das cheetah wieder ganz ist, werd ich damit mal nach misburg fahren.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

beim poison ist der dÃ¤mpfer fertisch der muss dringen zum service! 
dann mÃ¼ssten die bremsen entlÃ¼ftet werden und neue belÃ¤ge ran...rÃ¤der zentrieren und die lager mÃ¼ssten ende diesen jahres getauscht werden...der hinterbau ist schwach gebaut! gehen gerne kaputt kÃ¶nnt ihr bei poison nachfragen, die haben ersatz noch auf lager, laut poison.
ich wollte  das bike selber hab mich schlau gemacht usw. auch mit dem typen geschrieben, ist zwar nett aber ich glaub in das bike muss noch massig investiert werden.


nimm das stuff johnny. Ã¼ber nen hardtail kannst du nachdenken wenn du kohle hast, mind. 1000â¬ drunter kannst du es einfach vergessen.
und mit nem freerider kannst du kein dirt fahren.


stimpi...nach misburg komm ich mit!  wie gehabt!


geil im uk bass radio lÃ¤uft grad smack my bitch up im terror drumÂ´nÂ´base mix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juli 2009)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG AN ALLE 

DIE SPRÜNGE SIND FAST ALLE KAPUT IN DER EILE


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

stimpi dann lass ma lieber eile und da für ordnung sorgen?! oder was meinst du??


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juli 2009)

Ich kann heute nicht!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Wie jetzt? Was los da?


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juli 2009)

Kona Basti ist da, er meinte das fast alles kaputt ist!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

laut kona basti ist das große gap weg der minidouble neben tweets backflipsprung is tot  und der große table ist stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen....ich fahr da jetz auf jeden hinn. stimpi? du auch?
micha und micha? ihr auch?


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> johnny du bekommst kein vernünftiges fully für 800.




Das Kona und das Scott von Micha kosten ja jeweils 800. Abgesehen davon, dass sie zu groß für mich sind, sind die Bikes für ein 800-Fully doch ok oder nicht?

EDIT: Oha, was ist denn in der Eile passiert. Ich würde auch sofort hinfahren, aber ich bin ja nicht da.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juli 2009)

mach dir jez lieber gedanken um die eile und sie sind zu groß, PUNKT


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Bin doch grad dabei! Deswegen hab ich auch mein Beitrag geändert. 

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass der Förster mit seinem Rasenmäher rübergefahren ist.
Mann, wäre ich doch in Hannover.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

wie die aufgescheuchten hühner...
mit der bahn werd ich da heut sicher nicht hinfahren um zu schauen was ist. 
beim aufbauen bin ich aber mit dabei!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Grad angerufen - Basti ist schon am Renovieren


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (20. Juli 2009)

Komme später nachin die Eile.......

Froopi ist unterwegs......;-)


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juli 2009)

moin.

bin wieder in hannover  aber mein inet geht zu hause nicht mehr 

und... ist ja echt klasse mit den sprüngen   wenn das nicht mal an den großen speedjump liegt 

alles ****er, die sowas machen!!!


----------



## Iceman969 (20. Juli 2009)

@ RidingWebster:  Welcome back...

Wann bist du mal wieder in der Eile?


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juli 2009)

ich denke mal die woche wird ********, vom wetter her, also kann ich es noch nicht sagen.

ich werde es aber schreiben, wenn ich weiß wann ich in der eile bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman969 (20. Juli 2009)

Haste Nachrichten gelesen, bzw. gelesen was mir mit nagelneuem Bike passiert ist im Harz?


----------



## Iceman969 (20. Juli 2009)

Iceman969 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heut nix mit Eilenriede, muss mich regenerieren und vorallem mein Bike wieder fahrtauglich machen:
> 
> Nach der heftigen Tour um Clausthal herum ist ne Menge arbeit angesagt, denn auf dem letzten Abschnitt der gefahrenen 52km und 1200Höhenmeter mit nagelneuem 17kilo-Canyon Torque FR hat mir aufm FreerideTrail ein scheiss Drahtseil beide Reifen zerschossen!!! Und das bei guten 60sachen, ich war noch nie so schnell auf null!
> 
> Zur Krönung wurd ich auf der Rückfahrt auch noch geblitzt, jetzt hab ich endlich ein Foto von meinem Auto + neuem Rad!



Und den ganzen tag sind uns die hubshcrauber um die Ohren geflogen wegen dem Unglück und keiner wusste was los ist!


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Juli 2009)

ne nix gelesen, habe auch kein inet mehr zu hause, angeblich wegen unwetter. das lustige ist, an dem tag als das passierte, war gar kein unwetter!!! tele geht auch net, also sehr bescheiden zur zeit 

EDIT: ohh **** da haste dann aber glück gehabt oder was schlimmeres passiert? so ich mach feierabend


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juli 2009)

Was neues von der Post == http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2359


----------



## Iceman969 (20. Juli 2009)

Glück gehabt, war die einzige Stelle die ein Stück gerade führte, hatte fast keine kontrolle auf den platten Schlauchboten!


----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2009)

das sag noch einmal einer das die post mist ist. 
die haben wenigstens dh taugliche bikes. gary fisher hätte damals seine wahre freude gehabt


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Juli 2009)

hu hu härde

wollt morgen in deister gucken falls noch jemand lust hat sich anzuschliessen.
wie immer 10.40. oder treffen an der bmx.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand ein Paar Pedalen für mich?


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt extra wegen der Eile früher zurückgekommen.

War grad dort, aber dort war keiner mehr da. Der Speedjump ist vorne kaputt, den Rest haben die anderen ganz gut repariert, aber man sieht noch, dass da einiges kaputt war und noch nicht alles 100% wie früher war, aber das schafft man glaub ich nicht alles an einem Tag zu reparieren.


----------



## Arschrat38 (20. Juli 2009)

habe nur noch blau eloxirte von Animal ! einen monat alt neupreis 50 Euro !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (20. Juli 2009)

Nabend Härde......


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Nabend.

Warst du vorhin auch in der Eilenriede?


----------



## Arschrat38 (20. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hu hu härde
> 
> wollt morgen in deister gucken falls noch jemand lust hat sich anzuschliessen.
> wie immer 10.40. oder treffen an der bmx.




muß morgen bis 11 arbeiten und komme dann hoch zur BMX strecke!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (20. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Warst du vorhin auch in der Eilenriede?



Ja, aber nur kurz


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Und war es sehr stark beschädigt?


----------



## DrFroop (20. Juli 2009)

Da hat sich jemand richtig ausgetobt..


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, das habe ich gesehen.

Einige Doubles waren ja auch kaputt bzw. beschädigt.

Wer könnte das gewesen sein?


----------



## Mr.John (20. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch was für Micha:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199496/cat/42/date/1228674562


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

oh mann froop, das war ja heut ne geile fotosession


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

Ich wusste es doch schon immer...


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> oh mann froop, das war ja heut ne geile fotosession


das machen wa aber noch mal und dann besser -da geht noch was


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3z...ve.de/media/news/103/&feature=player_embedded

ja klar ich hab schon nen paar ideen 
aber erst mal bikepark!!


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3z...ve.de/media/news/103/&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ja klar ich hab schon nen paar ideen
> aber erst mal bikepark!!



*LoL*... der hat gesessen! Geil So,bin dann inne bubukiste,bis moin danne


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> muß morgen bis 11 arbeiten und komme dann hoch zur BMX strecke!



moin moin,

weiss noch nicht genau ob ich doch komme muss noch ein paar sachen erledigen.


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

moin härde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (21. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch schon immer...




Wahre Liebegibbet doch nur unter Männern.....?!


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

Gutäääään Morgäääään..Härde  

Welch wunderschöner tag heute wieder ist,die sonne scheint,die vögel zwitschern(..außer Tweety) und ich bekomme grad so einen leichten anflug von super guter laune


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

ey alter verpiss dich, wie bist du denn drauf!?!? 

moin, schon durch mit arbeit oder musst noch los?


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ey alter verpiss dich, wie bist du denn drauf!?!?
> 
> moin, schon durch mit arbeit oder musst noch los?



Nun mein freund,ich bin dir wohl gesonnen und hege keinerlei greul oder hinterlist deiner einer,von daher frage ich mich - WAS SOLL DER BULLSHIT!? *räusper* Moinsen Mario,ne muss heute nich arbeiten,das scotti geht erst um 13uhr zum fahraddoktor aber kann es dann 14uhr wieder abholen.Denk mal,das geht dann klar wegen eile


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

froopi, deine überschwängliche freude am morgen macht mit schlicht weg angst!

das wir erst etwas später starten passt mir ganz gut, dann kann ich noch in ruhe meine sachen für morgen erledigen. 
und dann ab in den urlaub (ok, 100km gen norden richtung lüneburg, aber ist schon mal ein anfang)...


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, deine überschwängliche freude am morgen macht mit schlicht weg angst!
> 
> das wir erst etwas später starten passt mir ganz gut, dann kann ich noch in ruhe meine sachen für morgen erledigen.
> und dann ab in den urlaub (ok, 100km gen norden richtung lüneburg, aber ist schon mal ein anfang)...



ok,keine sorge - sowas kommt auch eher selten vor...na dann passt das ja,meld mich dann sobald die stadtschlampe wieder on the road ist.
Müsste auch mal wieder richtung norden düsen,Munster Bruder und schwester besuchen tuten tun


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (21. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, deine überschwängliche freude am morgen macht mit schlicht weg angst!
> 
> Nicht nur dir!!!Ich glaub der BicMäc gestern war schlecht


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)




----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3z...ve.de/media/news/103/&feature=player_embedded


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3zesVdhSY&eurl=http%3A%2F



Der ist echt genial. Super Reflexe.


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juli 2009)

So bin auch wieder da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

hallo gelber vogel
kommst nachher auch mit in die eile?
ich wollt vorm urlaub noch mal ne runde härde um mich haben...


----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

Wann haste eigentlich denn vor, in die Eile zu fahren?

Mal eine Frage zum Rahmen: Wenn man mit beiden Fußsohlen ganz auf dem Boden steht und dann noch ein wenig Platz bis zum Rahmen ist, dann ist der Rahmen doch passend oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hallo gelber vogel
> kommst nachher auch mit in die eile?
> ich wollt vorm urlaub noch mal ne runde härde um mich haben...




Weis ich noch nicht!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Wann haste eigentlich denn vor, in die Eile zu fahren?
> 
> Mal eine Frage zum Rahmen: Wenn man mit beiden Fußsohlen ganz auf dem Boden steht und dann noch ein wenig Platz bis zum Rahmen ist, dann ist der Rahmen doch passend oder?



Ja! nun schlussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja! nun schlussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!



Was ist denn jetzt los??


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2009)

Lass dich nicht beirren Mr. John - zu deiner Frage, so ca. sollte das passen.


----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

Ich bin grad in Kontakt wegen dem kona slopestyle fully. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199296/cat/42

Partliste:



> rahmen: kona coiler
> laufrad hinten: disc dh mit veltec dh narbe
> laufrad vorne: doubledtrack mit veltec dh narbe beides 26 zoll mit schwarzen speichen
> gabel:rock shox 409 u-turn (von 95 auf 140 mm einstellbar)
> ...


Vielleicht treffe ich mich mit dem Käufer, um zu sehen, ob der Rahmen mir passt.

Wäre der Preis denn überhaupt ok?


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

john, bring nachher nen rucksack oder ne tasche mit. ich hab was für dich.

zu dem kona: 
ich finde die bude gruselig. ist total zusammengestückelt und nichts wirklich überragendes dran. 
gabel ist toll, rahmen ok, rest teile sind irgendwie naja. 
und du willst dich mit dem treffen? der kommt aus arnsberg! weißt du wo das ist?
der hatte mich auch mal angeschrieben und wollte gegen mein ns bike tauschen...
ah und zum preis: viel zu viel!!!
schau dir lieber mal das kona hardtail hier in hannover an. das ist ein grundsolides rad mit dem du auch was anfangen kannst.


----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

Achso, wenn das so ist, dann hat sich das erledigt. Dann brauch ich keine 3-4 Stunden zu ihm zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

ne, für die bude solltest du wirklich nicht die weite fahrt auf dich nehmen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

oh man john....für dich könnten se nen eigenen thread erstellen! UND NEIN, vergiss die fullys! ich hab dich echt gern, aber bist du wirklich so beschränkt in deiner auffassungsgabe das dun unsern rat nich annehmen willst!

So, moin härde, bin wieder zurück vom auto fahren! wann ist treffen inner eile?

Crischi, wir vermissen dich und deine geile gabel!


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

kommt der katalog vorher noch zu mir? 
um kurz nach 3 gehts dann weiter zum froopi und dann ab in die eile.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ..., aber bist du wirklich so beschränkt in deiner auffassungsgabe das dun unsern rat nich annehmen willst


 
So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass du in von einem Fully abhalten willst, im gleichen Atemzug aber sagst, dass er mit einem Hardtail nicht unter 1tsd Euro anfangen brauch ...

Sein Budget beläuft sich nunmal auf ca. 800,-Euro und dafür findet man garantiert etwas, was zu ihm passt - sowohl Finanziell und auch Körperlich also hör doch bitte auf, ihm ständig zu sagen, dass dies und das Shice ist ... er muss damit fahren, seine Erfahrungen sammeln und auch mal auf die Fresse fliegen - das ist das Leben, das gehört dazu


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass du in von einem Fully abhalten willst, im gleichen Atemzug aber sagst, dass er mit einem Hardtail nicht unter 1tsd Euro anfangen brauch ...
> 
> Sein Budget beläuft sich nunmal auf ca. 800,-Euro und dafür findet man garantiert etwas, was zu ihm passt - sowohl Finanziell und auch Körperlich also hör doch bitte auf, ihm ständig zu sagen, dass dies und das Shice ist ... er muss damit fahren, seine Erfahrungen sammeln und auch mal auf die Fresse fliegen - das ist das Leben, das gehört dazu



Jawohl, bin schon leise.

ich meine eigentlich nur das er nen top bike vorgesetzt bekommt (dein empfohlenes stuff) und das angebot das ich ihn begleite wenn er möchte und er haält an ideen fest die er nich realiesieren kann.
das mann geil auf nen fully ist, versteh ich ja....bloß ohne mos nix los und letztendlich bleibt es ja seine entscheidung.

sorry john, kauf womit du dich wohl fühlst! mach deine erfahrung und habe spaß am sport!


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2009)

Scheiss Bike Mailorder ... bekomm ich doch glatt ein nachzentriertes LR mit Macken, Schrammen und Einbauspuren als neues LR verkauft? Voll nerviger Wochenstart, ... die Servicehotline seit 1h nicht erreichbar - ich lach mich tot ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Scheiss Bike Mailorder ... bekomm ich doch glatt ein nachzentriertes LR mit Macken, Schrammen und Einbauspuren als neues LR verkauft? Voll nerviger Wochenstart, ... die Servicehotline seit 1h nicht erreichbar - ich lach mich tot ...



das is ja krass.. ok,is nich komisch


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Crischi, wir vermissen dich und deine geile gabel!




ich euch auch 
und meine gabel euch erst 

tja biken geht wohl erst wieder am we, wird ja scheiss wetter die tage. und mal sehen, ob ich zu hause wieder internet und telefon habe.


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in Kontakt wegen dem kona slopestyle fully. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199296/cat/42
> 
> Partliste:
> 
> ...


finde das daß oberrohr zu lang für dich ist und das scott hat für den preis wesentlich bessere parts verbaut ist meine meinung finde das kona mit den parts einbischen zu teuer


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juli 2009)

war den ganzen tag im deister BMX war sehr geil !!wetter gut boden hatte gut grip und es war nicht zu matschich .hat echt laune gemacht habe den anlieger nach dem kleinen gap noch erhöht und etwas angelichen und den gap etwas höher gemacht ist jetzt richtig feist und schön schnell!!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (21. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> war den ganzen tag im deister BMX war sehr geil !!wetter gut boden hatte gut grip und es war nicht zu matschich .hat echt laune gemacht habe den anlieger nach dem kleinen gap noch erhöht und etwas angelichen und den gap etwas höher gemacht ist jetzt richtig feist und schön schnell!!!




Einen wunderschönen GUTEN ABEND......Liebe Härde


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juli 2009)

Wer war heute in der eile??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (21. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer war heute in der eile??



Frag lieber, wer noch da ist;-)......Froopi, Felix, eeehhhmmm, Kona-Basti bestimmt.......


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juli 2009)

Na ja Freitag bin ich auch wieder da! kann nun wieder gut mit meinen neuen Rad springen!


----------



## HangLoose (21. Juli 2009)

Nabend Härde!

Was war denn in der Eile los?! Hat man die Täter schon gefasst, mit Teer und Federn überzogen, sowie kopfüber an den Baum genagelt? Blöde ARSCHKRAMPEN!

Und was geht im Deister? Habt Ihr im Forum den Artikel gelesen? Da steht aber nix, dass zu dem Gipfeltreffen auch Biker kommen!? Auch ARSCHKRAMPEN!

Ach ja, ich habe da auch noch so ein unzerstörbares Drössiger in 44 cm, Ersatzteilgabel werde ich nächste Woche besorgen plus den Rest, der noch so gemacht werden muss und weichere Federn hätte ich auch noch da! Wäre doch etwas für Mr. John. Damit kann er auf jeden Fall alles rocken.

So, werde dann noch bei mobile mein Auto reinstellen und hoffen, dass ich dann bald mein neues Bike bestellen kann! -freu-

Greetz Pelle!


----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer war heute in der eile??



Felix, Froop,Olli,Basti, Diana und ich,... 




Arschrat38 schrieb:


> finde das daß oberrohr zu lang für dich ist und das scott hat für den preis wesentlich bessere parts verbaut ist meine meinung finde das kona mit den parts einbischen zu teuer



Das Scott wird wahrscheinlich auch zu groß für mich sein. Außerdem hat sich der Verkäufer sich immer noch nicht gemeldet. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/195608/cat/42

Am Bike muss aber auch noch einiges gemacht werden.




HangLoose schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habe da auch noch so ein unzerstörbares Drössiger in 44 cm, Ersatzteilgabel werde ich nächste Woche besorgen plus den Rest, der noch so gemacht werden muss und weichere Federn hätte ich auch noch da! Wäre doch etwas für Mr. John. Damit kann er auf jeden Fall alles rocken.



Was genau ist das denn für ein Bike (partliste wäre schön)? Passt das mir überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

johnnyboy, das könnte dir zu groß sein, bin mir da aber nich sicher.
kannst dich aber sicher mal mit hang loose reffen, is´n ganz lieber


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

tweet, die treulosen tomaten haben mich vergessen. 
war lustig und du hast echt was verpasst heut. 
ab morgen bin ich erstmal bis zum neuen monat im urlaub.


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juli 2009)

nabend 

hab wieder inet und telefon!!!

morgen seid ihr alle bei thomas oder?


----------



## HangLoose (21. Juli 2009)

@Mr.John
Klar, kein Thema, kannst gern mal Probesitzen. Einfach mal melden, wann Du Zeit und Lust hast.

@Felix
Danke für die Blumen! Habe die Bilder mit Kona Basti gesehen. Muss ich ernsthaft Gedanken machen?! ;-)


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

oh man pelle...so ist das auf entzug = )


----------



## Mr.John (21. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> morgen seid ihr alle bei thomas oder?



Also ich nicht.Ich kenne ihn ja nicht persönlich, nur vom Namen.


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

Nabend auch...


----------



## der stimp (21. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Juli 2009)

doc....willkommen in der illustren runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (21. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wird es ja richtig kuschelig hier!


----------



## DrFroop (21. Juli 2009)

Stimp,Felix...Pelle und wer sonst noch so hier rumorgelt


----------



## HangLoose (21. Juli 2009)

Habe bei Ebay ein paar Artikel drin. Vielleicht brauch ja noch jemand etwas davon.

180386522457, 180386525620, 180386535470, 180386536355 und noch ein paar andere Nichtbikesachen!

Gruß Pelle


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Juli 2009)

so dann sollte es bald soweit mit den 2010er sein 

http://www.singletrackworld.com/docs/Spesh2010/pageflip.html


----------



## HangLoose (21. Juli 2009)

Mein Neues bleibt zum Glück so, wie 2009. Keine Änderungen!

So könnte es aussehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/401217 Nur mit Boxxer 2010 in weiß und anderem Dämpfer.

Was sagt die Härde?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (21. Juli 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Mein Neues bleibt zum Glück so, wie 2009. Keine Änderungen!
> 
> So könnte es aussehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/401217 Nur mit Boxxer 2010 in weiß und anderem Dämpfer.
> 
> Was sagt die Härde?




Schick schick.....wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (21. Juli 2009)

Bis auf das rot! ;-) Aber man muss halt auch Kompromisse eingehen aber ich bekomme 2 Kettenblätter dran. Dann noch ein wenig am Dämpfer gefeilt und schon hat es auch hinten 203 mm Federweg. Man wird das ein geiles Teil! freu


----------



## HangLoose (22. Juli 2009)

Oh je es donnert! Schnell unter die Bettdecke! Gute Nacht in die Runde und den Rest der Härde!


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

donner? ok, und ich dachte die ganze zeit das es vom schützenfest kommt...


----------



## Mr.John (22. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> donner? ok, und ich dachte die ganze zeit das es vom schützenfest kommt...



Im Ernst?? Das Schützenfest ist doch schon längst vorbei.


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

jo, war mein ernst! 
ist schützenfest echt schon durch? oha...


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Werd dann mal in die bubukiste drop´n oder besser schleichen..hab hier kein kicker dafür aber ne weiche landung 
Wünsch euch noch was,mario -schön urlaub und bis die tage!! Foto von tigerente kommt dann morgen


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

guts nächtle froopi
bin schon auf die ente gespannt


----------



## Mr.John (22. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jo, war mein ernst!
> ist schützenfest echt schon durch? oha...



Jup, ging vom 3.-12. Juli.


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

guts nächtle härde


----------



## Mr.John (22. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht! Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juli 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Mein Neues bleibt zum Glück so, wie 2009. Keine Änderungen!
> 
> So könnte es aussehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/401217 Nur mit Boxxer 2010 in weiß und anderem Dämpfer.
> 
> Was sagt die Härde?


 man man geiles bike Ich finde das Neue Bighit echt voll hammer hätte ich die kolhle würde ich es mir sofort kaufen das ding ist echt der ober hammer noch geiler ist nur noch das aber das sprengt den rahmen volles programm http://dirtmag.co.uk/images/uploads/news/951-BLACK-(2)intense.jpg


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

ja das intense is scho rattig, wurde ja mit "bad ass" palmer entwickelt, der fährt ja jetz wieder.....und das bike hat schon die neuen crank brothers laufräder, die sind soooooooooooooooo geil!!


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

moin härde

katalog, wann wolltest du denn hier aufschlagen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

ich frühstücke jetz was und dann werd ich je nach wetterlage zwischen1230 und1300 bei dir sein?! oder soll ich gleich los? was dir lieber is, schatzi


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Morgen auch..


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

ach schnucki, frühstück man erstmal ganz relaxt und mach dich dann auf die socken. 
12.30-13h reicht von der zeit her bequem aus mit da sein.


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

gut dann hau ich mal meine eierin die pfanne 

stimpi wat sagste zu den felgen vom intense?


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

ich trau den nicht übern weg. aber die werden schon halten.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. Juli 2009)

guten hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

thanks = )


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> gut dann hau ich mal meine eierin die pfanne


darf ich meine dazu legen?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Härden-Omlet... FRÜHSTÜGG FÜR ALLE!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. Juli 2009)

voll lecker


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (22. Juli 2009)

Ich Krieg HUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...........Morgääähnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

schönet omlett...dazu noch nen schönen strammen max und das ossifrühstück is fertich


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> voll lecker


Weißte bescheid - morgenfrüh halb acht am deichtor -genauso und noch nen kaffee dazu mit milch und zugga!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

so ihr lieben hahnenkleefahrer, hab grad mal auf die seite geguckt und wetter technisch wird es morgen interessant: regenwahrscheinljickeit 65% und starke gewitter!

 das wird lustig


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

hardcore


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so ihr lieben hahnenkleefahrer, hab grad mal auf die seite geguckt und wetter technisch wird es morgen interessant: regenwahrscheinljickeit 65% und starke gewitter!
> 
> das wird lustig



Also blitzableiter aufn helm und taucheranzug einpacken?


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

taucheranzug ist auf jeden fall ein muss. 
am ende der schlammschlacht kann man sich dann beim abbrausen gleich neben sein bike stellen...


----------



## Mr.John (22. Juli 2009)

Der Taucheranzug schützt dich dann auch, wenn du mitfällst, also brauchst du keine Protektoren oder Helm mitnehmen.


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

oha, das halte ich aber mal für eine gewagte theorie. 
aber ich werd gern dabei sein wenn du die nummer mit dem taucheranzug als protektion austestest.


----------



## Mr.John (22. Juli 2009)

Joa, mache ich vllt mal, aber ihr müsst mir erstmal den Taucheranzug von Froopy besorgen:


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Joa, mache ich vllt mal, aber ihr müsst mir erstmal den Taucheranzug von Froopy besorgen:



DAS is nicht MEINER!!!!Und auf dem bild bin ich das auch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

so härde, 
der onkel mario düst jetzt ab in den urlaub. 
nehm aber mein lappi mit


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> so härde,
> der onkel mario düst jetzt ab in den urlaub.
> nehm aber mein lappi mit



Wünsch dir angenehme tage,erhol dich gut dann wird wieder gerockt!! Ach ja -foto is drinne von tiggaente


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. Juli 2009)

tschüss


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juli 2009)

morgen zu sammen bin grade aus den federn gekrochen und noch voll fertigvon gestern meine schultern schmerzen dermaßen das geht garnicht glaube ich lege mich gleich wieder hin !


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> morgen zu sammen bin grade aus den federn gekrochen und noch voll fertigvon gestern meine schultern schmerzen dermaßen das geht garnicht glaube ich lege mich gleich wieder hin !





 
so schlimm?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Frauchen is eben los,meine regenjacke koofen und dann kann es morgen ruhig regnen Diana -denk morgenfrüh an das omlett


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

dein frauchen ist aber gut dressiert


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (22. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> dein frauchen ist aber gut dressiert



pfff......hier wird keiner dressiert!!!....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> pfff......hier wird keiner dressiert!!!....



Hol stöckchen..fein machste das!


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> pfff......


verlierst du Luft? wenn ich mir nen platten fahre machts auch immer pffff


----------



## Iceman969 (22. Juli 2009)

F***!!!  F***!!!   F***!!!

Sattel ist krumm und ich weiss nicht warum!!!  

Gliedmaßen und anderes ist blau, und ich weiss nicht warum!  

Hab ich mich gestern vielleicht auf die Fre**e gelegt???  

Viel Spaß in der Eile, ich tu ma lieber was für mein examen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Iceman969 schrieb:


> F***!!!  F***!!!   F***!!!
> 
> Sattel ist krumm und ich weiss nicht warum!!!
> 
> ...



diese frage solltest du wenn dann ja wohl am besten beantworten können...


----------



## Iceman969 (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry, Filmriss,....   kann mich, warum auch immer, an Gestern nicht erinnern ;-) !!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> so schlimm?


 ja geht ich fahrer ja nicht nur ich schaufel auch im wald der anlieger nach dem gap ist jetzt richtig geil schön hoch da kann man sich richtig schön rein schmeißen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ja geht ich fahrer ja nicht nur ich schaufel auch im wald der anlieger nach dem gap ist jetzt richtig geil schön hoch da kann man sich richtig schön rein schmeißen ..



werd demnächst auch ma wieder mit in deister kommen...


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Juli 2009)

He Sonntag kann ich wieder Rocken!! Deister ich komme wider!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (22. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Hol stöckchen..fein machste das!



Ich verprügel Dich, wenn du so weitermachst



Dann wird das morgen nüscht



also, immer artig bleiben


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (22. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> verlierst du Luft? wenn ich mir nen platten fahre machts auch immer pffff




Nein, verlier ich nicht........


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He Sonntag kann ich wieder Rocken!! Deister ich komme wider!!



hey piepmatz,was macht mein 24er? Gehts wieder mit der schulter?


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

hallo härde, 
urlaub macht spass. kaum angekommen hats wie aus eimern geschüttet. 
bin auf dem weg vom zug zum auto bis auf die haut nass geworden. 

ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie ich mich freu wenn mein cheetah endlich wieder fit ist und ich in der eilenriede umher springen kann wie ein junges reh


----------



## Mr.John (22. Juli 2009)

Mach erstmal einen schönen Urlaub und erhole dich.

Wolltest du nicht erstmal so einige Zeit vom Biken fern bleiben, damit dein Knie sich richtig regenerieren kann?


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Juli 2009)

den regen haben doch bestimmt deine freunde organisiert, so von wegen wir waschen den dreck weg.....oder gebt den....die staße zurück undso 


so ich binn dann raus bubu machen und dann für morgen kräfte sammeln!!!


----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> den regen haben doch bestimmt deine freunde organisiert, so von wegen wir waschen den dreck weg.....oder gebt den....die staße zurück undso



 und ich dachte immer das man die punkers bei regen mit seifenschaum bewirft, damit die auch mal sauber werden und weniger unangenehm riechen


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

Soooo,brille is oranisiert für morgen und nu noch fix brote machen und tasche packen - bubutime
Felix,sehn uns morgen dann in alter frische mit neuem schlüppa Mädels,Jungs,haut rein und bis denne! Röck´n Röll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab den tiejoar jesehn 
viel spass euch allen morgen in hahnenklee und natürlich auch in deister und eile.


----------



## DrFroop (22. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich hab den tiejoar jesehn
> viel spass euch allen morgen in hahnenklee und natürlich auch in deister und eile.



hehe,danke mario und schööönen urlaub in der lüneurger heidi bis denn und bin weg..


----------



## RidingWebster (22. Juli 2009)

nabend


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He Sonntag kann ich wieder Rocken!! Deister ich komme wider!!


 jojo ich bin sontag auch mit am start


----------



## Deleted 130915 (23. Juli 2009)

morgen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (23. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Moin


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Juli 2009)

moin hahnenklee wir kommen


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

Mooooorgääääääääääääääään Hääääärdeeeeeee 
hop hop,auf ihr Freaks zum fröhlichen hügelhüppääään


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (23. Juli 2009)

wir haben gestern über 5 stunden versucht die kettenführung ans bike zu bekommen


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> wir haben gestern über 5 stunden versucht die kettenführung ans bike zu bekommen



und hats geklappt oder net? Bin dann auch ma wech,fertig machen! Diana,Micha -bis gleich am tor!!


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Juli 2009)

ja aber mit viel fantasie


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTPLUcQAjk"]YouTube - Queen - Bicycle Race[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

moin härde, 

dieana, deine bude macht sich echt gut so 
*leckere hütte das*


----------



## RidingWebster (23. Juli 2009)

nabend.

ist morgen wer in der eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

was haltet ihr von der farbe?
wenn wer noch vorschläge für fabe und kombinationen hat, immer raus damit. 

.


----------



## RidingWebster (23. Juli 2009)

schwarz , aber geht doch so

achja, kannst du den dämpfer nicht andersrum einbauen?


----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

och alle meine räder waren/sind schwarz. ich mag mal was anderes haben. 
bin ja auch für ganz andere farben offen.
wierum meinst du? ausgleichbehälter nach oben oder nach vorn?


----------



## RidingWebster (23. Juli 2009)

nach vorn mein ich, nen 180°, weil die kraft direkter auf die feder geht 
aber passt das überhaupt, wegen einstellen?

na hab doch gesagt das rot geht.


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

Naaaaaabend Häääärdeeeee!!

Wieder da aus Hahnenklee,trotz leicht nassen wetter und arg matschigen trail´s wars hammer..(aus meiner sicht) Fotos folgen dann noch später Nächster stopp: Winterberg
*Trail Opfa des Tages: 



*


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

Leute guckt euch beim duschen ganz genau an...hab 2 riesen-zecken aus meinen körper gepult!!
sonst war geil!!
aber wberg ruft


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Leute guckt euch beim duschen ganz genau an...hab 2 riesen-zecken aus meinen körper gepult!!
> sonst war geil!!
> aber wberg ruft



Na dann haste zumindest heute ja noch besuch gehabt und warst nich ganz alleine in der wanne..


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

na toll dadrauf hätt ich aber verzichten können


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (23. Juli 2009)

Guck mal, was ich gefunden habe!!!!!!!!

http://www.spielen.com/spiel/BMX-Master.html


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

geiles siel..macht voll laune....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (23. Juli 2009)

Felix, wie siehts Samstag aus? Du musst mal noch auf meine PNs antworten.


----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

jo, bin ich auch grad am testen. ist lustig. 

was sagen denn die anderen zum weinrot für meinen rahmen?

und was ist mit der holden fee passiert? ich hoffe ja woll ma nich das ihr sie kaputt gespielt habt *böse miez*


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

hoffe sie geht morgen zun arzt.
mario ich helfe marco....weiß aber nicht ob er meine zusage bekommen hat.
john ich kann nicht muss beim umzug helfen.....musste alleine fahren.


----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

john, hast ein bike in aussicht?

mit marco ticker ich morgen nochmal und sag ihm auch nochmal das du hilfst. wird er sich sicher freuen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

pelle will sein bike verkaufen und johny soll gucken ob er draufpast...


----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

das drössiger? 
joa, soll er mal schauen. pelle wird ihn wenigstens nicht übers ohr hauen.


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jo, bin ich auch grad am testen. ist lustig.
> 
> *was sagen denn die anderen zum weinrot für meinen rahmen?*
> 
> und was ist mit der holden fee passiert? ich hoffe ja woll ma nich das ihr sie kaputt gespielt habt *böse miez*



Also ich sag immer den kunden: Haben sie mut zur farbe Pelle will sein esel verkoofen?wieviel will er denn noch haben?


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:
			
		

> Felix, an welchem Tag hättest du Zeit?


??? is nich dein ernst?! du kannst da am samstag ruhig hinfahren! pelle beist nich...glaub ich zumindest = )
ansonsten montag.


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

Pelle macht aus dir ente süß-sauer mit lecker bambussprossen,Jonnyboy 
Nein,er is zahm wie nen pitbull der grad schläft und mal sehn was wir am sa noch machen außer maschsee chillen,kommen wir dann auch hin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (23. Juli 2009)

Wäre cool, wenn ihr auch kommt, aber er hat nur morgens Zeit, hat er gesagt.


----------



## der stimp (23. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Felix, ....Du musst mal noch auf meine PNs antworten.



john, und du musst mal nicht immer so ungeduldig und so fordernd sein!


----------



## RidingWebster (23. Juli 2009)

fährt nun morgen wer oder eher nicht?

und herzlich wilkommen back, den flüchtlingen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> fährt nun morgen wer oder eher nicht?
> 
> und herzlich wilkommen back, den flüchtlingen!!!



Was heißt hier flüchtlinge? Denk mal das ich morgen vielleicht wieder am start bin..home sweet home


----------



## Mr.John (23. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> john, und du musst mal nicht immer so ungeduldig und so fordernd sein!



Ich war doch auch geduldig. Hab mich nur gewundert, warum er nach einigen PNs nicht geantwortet hat, obwohl er on war.

Vielleicht hat er sie ja garnicht bekommen, dachte ich.


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Juli 2009)

john, nimms mir nich übel aber du gehst ab als wenn du auf fünf liter flügelbrause wärst!!

is die kona family schon ins bett??
dann geh ich auch bald, aber ich zock noch mal das bmx spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (23. Juli 2009)

Bin dann mal wech..macht´s juti ihr bikerhasen und bis denne..


----------



## RidingWebster (23. Juli 2009)

so dann bis morgen, ich geh mal pennen.

gn8 euch allen


----------



## Mr.John (24. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> john, nimms mir nich übel aber du gehst ab als wenn du auf fünf liter flügelbrause wärst!!



Tut mir Leid, war nicht so gemeint. Hab mich nur gewundert, weil du nach 3PNs immer noch nicht geantwortet hast. War echt nicht böse gemeint. Bin vielleicht heute ein wenig übermotiviert.^^


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. Juli 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Guck mal, was ich gefunden habe!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.spielen.com/spiel/BMX-Master.html


 nabend gute nacht und guten tach an alle .ja das spiel ist lustig  
so muß los  zur arbeit ! ? was geht heute so bei euch habe lust was zu starten meine biken wenn das wetter past ! also wehre nett wenn ihr was postet und nicht lange um den heissen redet bin so gegen 11 wieder da und schau dann mal was ihr so macht


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juli 2009)

Schei...... Wetter heute! Werde aber mal mit Postrad in die eile kommen, so um 13 uhr! wer ist noch da???


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht hat er sie ja garnicht bekommen, dachte ich.



sooooo ein schwachfug...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

ja...schwachfug
ich weiß nich ob ich in die eile komme...bin noch etwas unmotiviert.
stimpi...ich weiß wie man bei deiner gabel das motion control nutz um die gabel härter zu machen....


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)

mit der kleinen blauen schraube die beim pop-lock ist?
und wie hat sich die gabel so in hahnenklee geschlagen?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ... und wie hat sich die gabel so in hahnenklee geschlagen?


 
oha, nunja ... ähm ... naja ... also ... ich ... schluck ... das soll dir Felix selber sagen *duckundwech*


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


>


 
hehe, du lachst? - mal sehn wie lange noch


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

ja hanenklee...ähm...naja...nee war voll gut! beim absprung war´se fast zu weich und bei der landung wars schön tuffig fast monster t mäßig zumindest im vergleich zu meiner suntour!
trotz der guten gabel taten mir bei der ganzen wurzel******** die arme weh...
aber die gabel ist cool als air würd ich sie mer auch holen. bin sogar auf´en downhill den abschluss drop gesprungen *freu*

naja und ein zwei mal ist sie vieleicht mit der krone soft aufs casting geditscht, so zusagen nen freundlicher klapps aufs casting.......


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)

ja ne ist klar. digga, wenn du meiner pike wehgetan hast, dann jibbet abä die ohrn lang jezogen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

der gehts gut..die hat schon wieder feuchte brunox träume...aber du solltest aufpassen ob ihre tage ausbleiben...die wurde immer von so nem stinky mit grünen felgen besprungen, wenn wir auf den lift gewartet haben


----------



## RidingWebster (24. Juli 2009)

komme heute doch net in die eile, hat heute morgen wieder geregnet  und konnste so net mit bike zur arbeit!!!


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)

mal im ernst, hast du sie echt zum durchschlagen bekommen?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

Nö, glaub ich net - jedenfalls nicht als wir die Trails gefahren sind hat da nix durchgeschlagen.


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)

ist schon ne geile sau die pike die. 
was wohl bei rauskommt wenn man meine pike und chrischies marzocchi mal miteinander bekannt macht?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

beim droppen hab ich nichts gemerkt, aber im beim absprung, also da wo die größte kraft wirkt sah es so aus obs kurz davor war?! ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen...aber die krone und die dichtungen sehen ganz normal aus, nix zu sehen von durchschlägen.
ich denke das alles ok ist, da ich keine funktionsverschlechterung empfinde.
also alles oke doke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

tag leutz.. wetter is ja ma wieder nich so der burner aber kenn wir ja nich anders


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

was geht froop,
videos?? läds du nen paar hoch?


----------



## wasser 8 (24. Juli 2009)

hallo weiss jemand was von unsarm bike park opfer           ?????????? wer kommt heute eile


----------



## wasser 8 (24. Juli 2009)

aufwiedersehen bis nacher


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> was geht froop,
> videos?? läds du nen paar hoch?



muss ich dann erstmal bearbeiten und schneiden,wollte dann noch auf die videos von kona.mischa warten damit ich die da mit rein schneidedauert also noch nen bissel..übe dich in gedult,mein freund


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

ich und geduld? ich...na ok ich versuch es!
ja was is denn mit diana? schon irgendwelche infos im umlauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich und geduld? ich...na ok ich versuch es!
> ja was is denn mit diana? schon irgendwelche infos im umlauf?



vom trail-opfa hab ich noch nüscht gehört,wie es ihr geht oder was überhaupt is


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> vom trail-opfa hab ich noch nüscht gehört,wie es ihr geht oder was überhaupt is


 
Zwischenstand

4Cross Terrorist weigert sich strikt, den Weg zur Fleischverarbeitenden Industrie, 
kurz Arzt genannt, zu suchen ... geschweige denn zu finden. Nach mehrmaliger Einnahme 
von hochdosiertem Dröhntannenharz aus der Harzfichte, einer Fichtenart welche im Harz, 
hier Hahnenklee, heimisch ist, besserte sich der Zustand soweit, dass besagter 4Cross Terrorist 
wieder in der Lage ist, Essen zu kochen, zu Putzen, Wäsche zu Waschen, zu Bügeln und das Haus 
neu verputzt werden kann.


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

hab mir eben mal die hp von wberg angesehn...also wenn das da wirklich so ist,wie beschrieben,muss ich da hin.. Die haben wenigstens nen "richtigen" übungsplatz


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zwischenstand
> 
> 4Cross Terrorist weigert sich strikt, den Weg zur Fleischverarbeitenden Industrie,
> kurz Arzt genannt, zu suchen ... geschweige denn zu finden. Nach mehrmaliger Einnahme
> ...


 das is doch zumindest ein anfang..


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

ich sach ja winterberg.
der 4cross terrorist sollte trotzdem zur fleischbeschau beim verwurster!
diese terroristen sind so fundamental...."ich geh nich zum arzt"


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich sach ja winterberg.
> der 4cross terrorist sollte trotzdem zur fleischbeschau beim verwurster!
> diese terroristen sind so fundamental...."ich geh nich zum arzt"



Fand es aber gestern dennoch lustig und war mal was anderes als immer nur eile oder hin und wieder deister. Wberg is dann aber auch noch dieses jahr dran

Werd dann auch ma bald in die eile gurken..sehn uns dann da! Töööööß


----------



## RidingWebster (24. Juli 2009)

seid ihr morgen in der eile?

morgen bin ich auf jedenfall da


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

So, hier mal das Epizentrum, 28 Stunden nach dem Einschlag


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. Juli 2009)

tach zuammen das wetter ist mal wieder zum kotzen heute ich habe denn tag vorm TV verbracht hoffe es ist morgen besser ich will fahren wenn nicht morgen dannauf jeden fall sonntag deister !


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juli 2009)

He schaut mal! Meine Sterne sind da===  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/420400 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/420402


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (24. Juli 2009)

hast du fein gemacht, bin mal gespannt wie das in natura aussieht 

morgen eile!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

schick schick der herr


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hast du fein gemacht, bin mal gespannt wie das in natura aussieht
> 
> morgen eile!!!




Sonntag bin ich in der Eile! und wenn es von oben .... bin ich in der Yard!


----------



## RidingWebster (24. Juli 2009)

sonntag nicht in deister?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

geil sonntag yard??


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2009)

felix, samstag den 1.8. gehts aber zum fährmannsfest oder?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

ja...naja....gut dann ebeb musi hören und pints zur gemüte führen...


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juli 2009)

Deister ist zu nass! oder mal sehen.
Yard nur wenn es volllll Piss.... !


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (24. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He schaut mal! Meine Sterne sind da===  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/420400 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/420402




Sieht ja schick aus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

Tag ihr pussy´s.. man is das nen kack wetter


----------



## Mr.John (24. Juli 2009)

Abend.

Tweet, sieht nice aus.


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2009)

und wie war eile??


----------



## Mr.John (24. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> und wie war eile??



Also ich war heute nicht in der Eile.


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He schaut mal! Meine Sterne sind da===  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/420400 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/420402


sieht echt gut aus ich hoffe ich sehe es bald mal live!


----------



## DrFroop (24. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> und wie war eile??



ging so,blöder regen,sturm,äste knallen von oben runteraber olli is den neuen drop gehüpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

leute, urlaub haben ist toll. 
fehlt eigentlich nur noch mein bike und ein haufen kleiner dreckhügel zum dübbahüppen und die härde.


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juli 2009)

müssen mal nen großen härden ausflugvnach wibe machen.
so und davonträum ich jtzt
nacht!!


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

guts nächtle felix


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> leute, urlaub haben ist toll.
> fehlt eigentlich nur noch mein bike und ein haufen kleiner dreckhügel zum dübbahüppen und die härde.



kleine huckel gibs in der lüneburger doch sicher oder? Is ja bald wieder zu ende dein urlaubdann haste auch wieder die Härde am hals


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> müssen mal nen großen härden ausflugvnach wibe machen.
> so und davonträum ich jtzt
> nacht!!



nachti felix..aba so nen kompletter Härdenauflauf in wberg hätte schon wasWerden wir aber wohl nie hinbekommen oder doch??


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

yeeeehaaaa...das is ma groovy!!

http://www.spielen.com/spiel/FMX-Team.html


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

ich spiel grad das
http://www.spielen.com/spiel/Crush-the-Castle.html


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

bin dann mal wech..bis morgen!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ging so,blöder regen,sturm,äste knallen von oben runteraber olli is den neuen drop gehüpt


 neuer drop in der eile Wo ? war ja nun schon eine woche nicht mehr da ich willauch !


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Juli 2009)

hier mal was für regentage !http://www.mtbcut.tv/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juli 2009)

Morgen ihr Biker! Schönes Wetter mal wider 
Wer kommt den nun morgen mit in die Yard??


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Juli 2009)

moin moin

streckenterroristin lebt noch und wird nachher ein anschlag auf die eile ausüben.


----------



## wasser 8 (25. Juli 2009)

morgen na dan ist ja gut wenn es nicht so schlim ist wie wir vermutet haben


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. Juli 2009)

alles schön blau bewegen geht schon wieder einbischen,wenn nich besser wird dann doch arzt.


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

moin härde, 
welch ein tolles wetterlie  da bekommt man ja schon vom zusehen das kalte grausen...


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juli 2009)

Heute ist Schlgerparde in Hannover! so ein scheisssssssss


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

ok schlagerparade schlägt sogar noch das schlechte wetter


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> neuer drop in der eile Wo ? war ja nun schon eine woche nicht mehr da ich willauch !



Na der speedjump oder was immer das auch sein soll,den wir da neu gebaut haben.. 


tweetygogo schrieb:


> Heute ist Schlgerparde in Hannover! so ein scheisssssssss


Drauf geschissen Schlagerparade..tz 


tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Biker! Schönes Wetter mal wider
> Wer kommt den nun morgen mit in die Yard??


Mit nem fully inne yard?? Hmm,weiß ja nich ob ich da mitkomme..


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74YfncdrcbE"]YouTube - Katze Froop Werbung[/ame] 

Einfach nur..ähm..lustig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2009)

Diese Schönwetterbiker ... wofür haben die eigentlich nen DH Bike wenn se eh inner Halle rum turnen und sich mit 12 jährigen EMO(tionslosen) Dirtschlampen messen ...


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Diese Schönwetterbiker ... wofür haben die eigentlich nen DH Bike wenn se eh inner Halle rum turnen und sich mit 12 jährigen EMO(tionslosen) Dirtschlampen messen ...


Rüüüchtüüüch...


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> YouTube - Katze Froop Werbung
> 
> Einfach nur..ähm..lustig?



Das ist geil!!
kommste morgen eile??


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das ist geil!!
> kommste morgen eile??



mal sehn,kann ich noch nich genau sagen,aber denk mal schon


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Juli 2009)

moin.

ich bin später in der eile, egal wie das wetter ist, muss biken!!! 
noch wer da später???


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> ich bin später in der eile, egal wie das wetter ist, muss biken!!!
> noch wer da später???



Mal sehn ob ich noch rumkomme kann mich noch nich so wirklich durchringen gegenüber dem seltsamen,nordischen wetter hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

als ich los wollte,kam der riesen regenschauer..naja,komme dann eben morgen in die eile zum fröhlichen hügelhüppän..


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2009)

Kommts morgen mit in den Deister?


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kommts morgen mit in den Deister?



wann wollt ihr denn los? wie immer 10:40?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2009)

hmm, keine Ahnung - bis jetzt fahr ich allein gegen 8.40Uhr ... mal schaun was der Abend noch so bringt  - dann kann es auch n Zug später werden.


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hmm, keine Ahnung - bis jetzt fahr ich allein gegen 8.40Uhr ... mal schaun was der Abend noch so bringt  - dann kann es auch n Zug später werden.



 dann besser nen zug später..das is nich ganz meine zeit aufn sonntag,ach ja -hab deine sonnenbrille hier,die lag noch bei basti´s mama im auto,bring ich dir dann mitWie gehts der 4cross lady?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juli 2009)

Fahre morgen 10,40 uhr mit den zug! wer noch??


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Fahre morgen 10,40 uhr mit den zug! wer noch??



Kläre das noch ab aber denke mal schon..morgen auch mal EPO hüpen wollen


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

War pelle heute in der Eile?


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> War pelle heute in der Eile?



gestern wa er da aber ob heute auch? keine ahnung,war heut zu hause


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> gestern wa er da aber ob heute auch? keine ahnung,war heut zu hause



Kannst dann auf meiner Karte mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kannst dann auf meiner Karte mitfahren!



Wäre nich das problem,hätte dann auch selber eineaber ich möchte mal weiter hoch,auch ma die anderen trail sehn


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> gestern wa er da aber ob heute auch? keine ahnung,war heut zu hause



Hat er gestern das Drössiger Bike mitgenommen?


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hat er gestern das Drössiger Bike mitgenommen?



Nein,das liegt immer noch in der eile neben den schaufeln im gebüsch Natürlich hat er es mitgenommen


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

frag ihn doch einfach selber mal anstatt die anderen hier damit zu keksen. 
ist doch egal ob er das rad dabei hatte oder nicht, du warst doch eh nicht da...


*edit*
froopi du hast da was missverstanden. napalm meinte ob pelle das rad dabei hatte. 
aber davon ab, meine ich das bike tatsächlich im gebüsch bei den schaufeln gesehen zu haben


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> frag ihn doch einfach selber mal anstatt die anderen hier damit zu keksen.
> ist doch egal ob er das rad dabei hatte oder nicht, du warst doch eh nicht da...
> 
> 
> ...


 naja,wie auch immer..morgen gehts deister und dann wieder eile,nen bissel weiter buddeln am table und so


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ist doch egal ob er das rad dabei hatte oder nicht, du warst doch eh nicht da...



Ja, aber wenn er es dabei gehabt hätte, dann habt ihr es ja gesehen und könnt mir ja vielleicht sagen, wie es ist.

Ich wollte mich heute mit ihm treffen, aber er hat leider kurzfristig abgesagt.


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juli 2009)

tja ich würd sagen das bike is eh reserviert! also sie zu das du da mit dem hardtail klar machst johnnyboy......und schreib mich jetz bloß nichan, mach das schön mit pelle aus...achja..hallo härde

froop nimmst du mich auf deiner karte mit??


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> tja ich würd sagen das bike is eh reserviert!



Wie reserviert? Für wen?


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> tja ich würd sagen das bike is eh reserviert! also sie zu das du da mit dem hardtail klar machst johnnyboy......und schreib mich jetz bloß nichan, mach das schön mit pelle aus...achja..hallo härde
> 
> froop nimmst du mich auf deiner karte mit??



nabend katalog-mausi Klar,nehm dir [email protected]:Nur damit du hier nich wieder 100.000 fragen in den raum wirfst - wenn so klappt wie wir(DH&Froop)nehmen wir das dann aber solltest du doch schneller sein bei pelle und der kohle wegen dem pony,dann is auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

tja john, das passiert wenn man mehr labert als sich um seinen kram zu kümmern. 
davon mal ab, selbst wenn die härde das rad gestern gesehen hat, hilft dir das mal NULL.
weil ausser obs gut oder gut ist, kann dir hier niemand sagen. denn wie es sich für dich anfühlt und fährt, weiss von uns keiner. 

hallo katalog, hallo froop *winke*


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

Verstehe, also wollt ihr das Bike auch haben und deswegen ist es reserviert.

Wenn ihr das dann nehmt, dann muss ich wohl ein neues suchen. Ich dachte schon, ich habe bald ein neues Bike. 



der stimp schrieb:


> tja john, das passiert wenn man mehr labert als sich um seinen kram zu kümmern.



Ich hatte doch vor, mich mit ihm zu treffen. Mehr kann ich doch auch nicht tun. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Pelle gestern in die Eile kommt, dann hätte ich es doch auch irgendwie hinbekommen, dort vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tja john, das passiert wenn man mehr labert als sich um seinen kram zu kümmern.
> davon mal ab, selbst wenn die härde das rad gestern gesehen hat, hilft dir das mal NULL.
> weil ausser obs gut oder gut ist, kann dir hier niemand sagen. denn wie es sich für dich anfühlt und fährt, weiss von uns keiner.
> 
> *hallo katalog, hallo froop *winke**


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Juli 2009)

nabend. morgen deister  aber nur wenn es nicht regnet, wenn ich aufstehe.


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Verstehe, also wollt ihr das Bike auch haben und deswegen ist es reserviert.
> 
> Wenn ihr das dann nehmt, dann muss ich wohl ein neues suchen. Ich dachte schon, ich habe bald ein neues Bike.
> 
> ...



Jonny,noch is nix entschieden,soviel dazu,denn allein das entscheidet pelle selber Wir haben zwar noch nen anderes bike im auge aber auch das von pelle..nu heul nich rum und werd mal aktiv..nur vom reden bekommt man kein sofa unterm arsch


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> nabend. morgen deister  *aber nur wenn es nicht regnet, wenn ich aufstehe.*



Schön-wetter-biker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (25. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Schön-wetter-biker?




ich hab meine erfahrungen mit eis, match und rutschen schon gesammelt  und ich will mal endlich wieder schnell fahren, nen trail voll runter brettern 

wo warst du denn heute???


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juli 2009)

ich hab meine protektoren noch nicht gewaschen...das heißt wir haben platz
johnny sieh zu das du bei der frau mit dem kona hardtail anrzfst wegen treffen....bevor das auch noch weg is...kümmer dich mal...

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=G&um=1

geiles bike


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ich hab meine erfahrungen mit eis, match und rutschen schon gesammelt  und ich will mal endlich wieder schnell fahren, nen trail voll runter brettern
> 
> *wo warst du denn heute??? *



ich musste mich heute mental auf morgen vorbereiten und saß draußen im hof bei sturm und regen,vereint mit meinem fat meditierten wir gemeinsam und sammelten neue kräfte und energie...


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

john, du solltest die zeit nutzen und versuchen möglichst viele bikes anzuschauen und mal "probesitzen".
nur so bekommst du ein gefühl dafür welches bike was für dich ist und welches nicht. 
und wie froop schon sagt, vom reden gibts kein sofa unterm ar**h...

felix, hatte marco sich bei dir noch gemeldet? wann gehts rund bei euch?


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ich musste mich heute mental auf morgen vorbereiten und saß draußen im hof bei sturm und regen,vereint mit meinem fat meditierten wir gemeinsam und sammelten neue kräfte und energie...



na dann hoffe ich, dass du gut erholt bist


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

Ich schau mir grad im Bikemarkt die Räder an, die in mein Budget passen, nur weiß ich nicht richtig, welche Bikes überhaupt in Frage kämen. (Damit meine ich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.)

Ich war auch bei BOC, aber die Räder dort, die sie mir gezeigt haben, haben mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

such dir im bikemarkt was aus das dir gefällt, poste es hier und wir sagen dann ob die teile dran gut sind oder nicht.


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juli 2009)

ihr mit eurer optik...egal jeden das seine.. froop wann treffen morgen falls schönes wetter un deister??? und wo.....

@stimp: umzug heut erledigt und nummern mit steven getauscht, zum zocken und wodka zu trinken!!
@chrischi, harzfichten ernte gut verlaufen bei deinem kumpel?


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## RidingWebster (25. Juli 2009)

@felix: ja alles abgeerntet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> such dir im bikemarkt was aus das dir gefällt, poste es hier und wir sagen dann ob die teile dran gut sind oder nicht.



Die meisten Bike, wo beim Preis steht "N/A" oder "bestes Angebot", sind doch meistens teuer, als ich ausgeben kann, oder?


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juli 2009)

also morgen gemütlicher abend inner eile nach dem deister

johnny du musst die leute auch mal anschreiben


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (25. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Die meisten Bike, wo beim Preis steht "N/A" oder "bestes Angebot", sind doch meistens teuer, als ich ausgeben kann, oder?




Schreib die Leute doch mal an, und/oder schlag Ihnen nen VERNÜNFTIGEN Preis vor, der in Deinem Rahmen liegt....mehr als NEIN sagen können sie nicht.....


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Die meisten Bike, wo beim Preis steht "N/A" oder "bestes Angebot", sind doch meistens teuer, als ich ausgeben kann, oder?



wenn du die leute nciht fragst, wirst du den preis nie erfahren und auch nicht obs in deine spanne passt oder nicht. 
mir sind hier im forum schon viele leute übern weg gelaufen die sich in der ein oder anderen sache nciht sicher waren,
aber sowas extremst unselbstständiges wie du ist hier einmalig. 
(ausser sami leisten, der ist zwar nicht so unselbstständig hat aber ein ähnliches schreibverhalten wie du)


----------



## Mr.John (25. Juli 2009)

OK, ich versuche mein Glück.


----------



## DrFroop (25. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ihr mit eurer optik...egal jeden das seine.. *froop wann treffen morgen falls schönes wetter un deister??? und wo.....
> *
> @stimp: umzug heut erledigt und nummern mit steven getauscht, zum zocken und wodka zu trinken!!
> @chrischi, harzfichten ernte gut verlaufen bei deinem kumpel?



10:40 fährt zug von fischerhof,entweder treffen da oder du musst eben schon eher einsteigen..


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Juli 2009)

alles klar sitze ganz vorne.....wenn das wetter mitspielt, und chillig...denn bin vom umzug kaputt.
sooo mach jetz bubu!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Juli 2009)

gn8 bis morgen.


----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> OK, ich versuche mein Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Juli 2009)

guts nächtle euch da draussen. 
viel spass morgen beim deistern. 
felix, pass auf meine gabel auf. nicht das du ihr weh tust


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> alles klar sitze ganz vorne.....wenn das wetter mitspielt, und chillig...denn bin vom umzug kaputt.
> sooo mach jetz bubu!!!



soll ich dir morgen die truvativ pedale mitbringen für morgen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juli 2009)

ich wewrd sie brunoxen und ganz lieb streicheln von dir....und ich zwing sie zu nix, aber pike weiß wos lang geht 

@froop das wäre geil!! und ne teng fürs umbauen


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich wewrd sie brunoxen und ganz lieb streicheln von dir....und ich zwing sie zu nix, aber pike weiß wos lang geht
> 
> @froop das wäre geil!! und ne teng fürs umbauen


haste keinen 15er schlüssel? ok,ich bring eine mit...


----------



## der stimp (26. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich wewrd sie brunoxen und ganz lieb streicheln von dir....und ich zwing sie zu nix, aber pike weiß wos lang geht
> 
> guuuter felix. du weisst was gabeln lieben


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juli 2009)

hab grad gegukt wetter soll morgen gut werden, nur 10% regen wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (26. Juli 2009)

Geh jetzt schlafen.

Good night euch allen.


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

bin dann auch wech..bis morgen dann


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juli 2009)

fahre hier um 10 uhr los in deister


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2009)

Moin Leutz. Wer ist fit für den Deister? Bin 8.40Uhr LF.


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juli 2009)

guten morgen.

a bissel früh micha!!!

so gerade aufgestanden und wetter ist ja mal nur geil


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juli 2009)

Genau, Wetter Porno bis nun ! Regensachen mitbringen nicht vergessen!
10,30 uhr bin ich am Bahnhof! wer ist nun alles dabei??


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

moin Härdentiere...

10:30 bin ich dann LF BF und dann wird DH und FR im D gemacht


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Juli 2009)

ich dachte heute wird cc gefahren???


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ich dachte heute wird cc gefahren???



auja!!! Wir fahren heute alle mal CC - naaaaa,wie wär´s`


----------



## wasser 8 (26. Juli 2009)

morgen härde bin mit marius auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juli 2009)

Alle da! ist ja super
CC ist doch ******* SM ist doch besser


----------



## wasser 8 (26. Juli 2009)

haaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaa tweety


----------



## wasser 8 (26. Juli 2009)

so biss nacher


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juli 2009)

freu mich.....


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juli 2009)

Ich freu mich auf euch, seit Mänlich zu mir


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (26. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf euch, seit Mänlich zu mir


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juli 2009)

He du kommst doch auch mit oder D-H Girl ?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (26. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He du kommst doch auch mit oder D-H Girl ?




Nee....komm nicht mit......sorry.......muss noch n paar Sachen erledigen;-)


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. Juli 2009)

so bin leider nicht los gekommen so ein scheiß aber muste zuhause dann aufeinmal noch ein bischen was machen und um 15 uhr war es mir dann zu späht so ein scheiß aber morgen nach der arbeit wenn das wetter einiger maßen gut ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juli 2009)

BMX im Deister ist alles im A...... aber alles!! und wer hat das mal wieder gemacht? Der F.....


----------



## der stimp (26. Juli 2009)

mist...


----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

Nabend Härdengetier und solches

War ma wieder nen lustiger tag heut mit euch [email protected] :der typ mit dem haibike der heut noch kam als ihr los wolltet hat sich noch gemault am grabdrübba und deep inpact at the ende vom drop -lebt aber noch..


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juli 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (26. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


>


http://www.spielen.com/spiel/Booty-Rider.html:daumen:


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> BMX im Deister ist alles im A...... aber alles!! und wer hat das mal wieder gemacht? Der F.....


ich werde heute mal hoch fahren und es mir anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

So, wer heut in den Deister?


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juli 2009)

Guuutääään morgääään Hääärdääää 

juhu,mein Bell is da!! Wer is heute noch so in der eile?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

Ab wann, wollt heut mal den ganzen Tag bauen und Anfahrten säubern?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (27. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ab wann, wollt heut mal den ganzen Tag bauen und Anfahrten säubern?




Froopi wartet schon auf Dich


----------



## RidingWebster (27. Juli 2009)

morgen eile


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juli 2009)

Huhu ihr Hügelhüppas... 
Bin dann auch wieder zu hause aus der eile


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Huhu ihr Hügelhüppas...
> Bin dann auch wieder zu hause aus der eile


 Nabend auch  und wie wars


----------



## DrFroop (27. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> Nabend auch  und wie wars



och  ja,die bahnen saubergemacht,nen bissel gehüpt und einfach spaß gehabtWann kommst du denn mal wieder?


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> och  ja,die bahnen saubergemacht,nen bissel gehüpt und einfach spaß gehabtWann kommst du denn mal wieder?


ich hoffe morgen kommt erst mal meine neue 888er wenn die da ist und ich mein bike wieder aufgebaut ist dann komme ich mal rum morgen oder übermorgen !da im deister ja nun auch vieles kaputt ist bin ich ein bischen unmotiwirt!


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ich hoffe morgen kommt erst mal meine neue 888er wenn die da ist und ich mein bike wieder aufgebaut ist dann komme ich mal rum morgen oder übermorgen !da im deister ja nun auch vieles kaputt ist bin ich ein bischen unmotiwirt!



Joa,das mit deister is schon kackealles nur idioten..komm ma wieder in die eile wenne bike-fit bistdann können wa ma wieder nen bierchen trinken und uns mal über dein poison unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (28. Juli 2009)

Jungs, Kippe ausm *mund*...Getränke+Essen bei Seite,und Setzten!!! jetzt gibbet was auf die Lachmuskeln


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EreN9CUOQA"]YouTube - 100 Leute haben wir gefragt Best of Familienduell[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2009)

Moin


----------



## der stimp (28. Juli 2009)

die nummer mit den 100 leuten vom familienduell ist ja man der kracher...
F: etwas das man schlagen kann
A: kinder


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> die nummer mit den 100 leuten vom familienduell ist ja man der kracher...
> F: etwas das man schlagen kann
> A: kinder



"Nennen sie einen berühmten seefahrer: Capt´n Kirk...

Tag leude...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2009)

Hi, fahr jetzt in die Eile mit meinem Bollerwägelsche  ... cya


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (28. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> die nummer mit den 100 leuten vom familienduell ist ja man der kracher...
> F: etwas das man schlagen kann
> A: kinder



Nennen Sie ein Gelb-Schwarzes Insekt

-> Giraffe.....


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Juli 2009)

jaja...familienduell..... so bald gehts los richtung eile....


----------



## der stimp (28. Juli 2009)

nennen sie eine stadt in HESSEN
- baden würtemberg... 
 rüchtüüüch


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (28. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> nennen sie eine stadt in HESSEN
> - baden würtemberg...
> rüchtüüüch




Ich find das sowas von geil!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (28. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jaja...familienduell..... so bald gehts los richtung eile....



kataloghase,denkste dann mal an die pedale?


----------



## DrFroop (28. Juli 2009)

*Ich bin heut den großen double gehüppat!!! * 
Endlich mal..*freu*


----------



## der stimp (28. Juli 2009)

kuhl
nach so nem tag schläft es sich immer gleich doppeld so gut. (finde ich)


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich kann auch so gut schlafen....


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

ha haa, das glaubst du 


nächste woche wenn ich zurück bin, wird mein hüpfer fertig gemacht und dann komm ich auch endlich wieder mit biken.
so langsam bekomm ich entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> kuhl
> nach so nem tag schläft es sich immer gleich doppeld so gut. (finde ich)



joa,ging schon.Mike,der von race factory,is vorgefahren und ich hinterher..passte schon ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

ich verkrümel mich mal ins bettchen.
schloopt jut!


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

Kann sich mal jemand morgen in der eile meine HR bremse ansehen? Die schleift ohne ende und ich bekomm dat nich wech..


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Jo, sag Bescheid wann du da bist  - ähm, moin Leutz 

Hier mal schaun ... wie so ein Dämpfer von Innen ausschaut


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Juli 2009)

moin moin

juhu juhu kefü ist da.nachher basteln.


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

moin, 

holde fee, hast du dein neues vorderrad schon?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Leider noch nicht  ... dauert wohl noch etwas.


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

Tag Härde

@Kona Mischa : denk mal,das ich so gegen 13uhr in der eile bin +/- 30min


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Ok, sind wir auch dann so ca. da


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juli 2009)

Komme später auch in die Eile!!! Tom ist heute erst um 19,40 uhr zu hause!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Juli 2009)

wissen wir schon.blitzmerker.


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Juli 2009)

moin moin....


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Juli 2009)

so werd heut eher nich in die eile kommen...


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

für deine signatur floppi


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Juli 2009)

ja ich hab sie endlich gefuden! 
tweet kann ich morgen abend zu dir??


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ja ich hab sie endlich gefuden!
> tweet kann ich morgen abend zu dir??



Nabend die damen und herren

Felix,ich will morgen auch to tweety for schraubing an my zweiradgerät,können uns ja vorher treffen oder so


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ja ich hab sie endlich gefuden!
> tweet kann ich morgen abend zu dir??



Ja kannst auch kommen! 17 uhr


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Auja, bringe Plätzchen mit


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Auja, bringe Plätzchen mit



ich dann noch chips..spontane party bei tweet im bastelgewölbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

öy, ihr macht fröhlitsch unanständische plätzgen paddies beim vögeltschn und der stimp ist im urlaub


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Juli 2009)

geil! ich treff mich 15 uhr mit ner bekannten zum eis essen...werd also dierekt zum vögelchen fahren!

hoffentlich hat er noch die tollen mädels da


----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> öy, ihr macht fröhlitsch unanständische plätzgen paddies beim vögeltschn und der stimp ist im urlaub



keine panitsch,Schtimpsch..wir matschen fotosch


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

oi und wehe wenn nicht. aber ab nächste woche bin ich ja auch wieder im lande. vermiss euch auch schon alle (ok, fast alle)...
drückt mal die daumen das die fee bald ihr neues vorderrad bekommt und das meine bike und die anderen teile bald ankommen. 
boah, hätte nie gedacht das man son schmacht auf biken haben kann.


----------



## Arschrat38 (29. Juli 2009)

nabend läute mein bike ist wieder fit http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/148192


----------



## Arschrat38 (29. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi und wehe wenn nicht. aber ab nächste woche bin ich ja auch wieder im lande. vermiss euch auch schon alle (ok, fast alle)...
> drückt mal die daumen das die fee bald ihr neues vorderrad bekommt und das meine bike und die anderen teile bald ankommen.
> boah, hätte nie gedacht das man son schmacht auf biken haben kann.



?was für ein bike haste dir bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (29. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> nabend läute mein bike ist wieder fit http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/148192


sieht cool aus...


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2009)

hab doch mein felt und das ns streetlegal verkauft und für das geld mein cheetah neu eingekleidet. 
und mit dem geld das übrig war, hab ich mir das charge stove geholt.
26" singlespeed bike zum einfach nur rumcruisen (quasi ne bessere und feiste luxus stadtschlampe)...



.


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> sieht cool aus...


 ja habe mir auch ein bischen mühe gegeben


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hab doch mein felt und das ns streetlegal verkauft und für das geld mein cheetah neu eingekleidet.
> und mit dem geld das übrig war, hab ich mir das charge stove geholt.
> 26" singlespeed bike zum einfach nur rumcruisen (quasi ne bessere und feiste luxus stadtschlampe)...
> 
> ...



jo für die city richtig cool


----------



## RidingWebster (30. Juli 2009)

also keiner heute eile, alle bei tweet?

naja ich werd nach der arbeit trotzdem mal in die eile. ca.17:45Uhr


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen   ich weiß noch nicht was bei mir geht!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

mion härde

nech, als stadtschlampe ist die bude doch eine ganz feiste nummer. 
und etwas ruppiger darf es mit der auch mal zugehen, also doppelt gut


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

mahlzeit auch...


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

auch malgezeit


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2009)

Tag!
Alles am morgenmuffeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

ich für meinen teil habe schon geduscht


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja schön!
Und Sonntag wieder deister??


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön!
> Und Sonntag wieder deister??


 ich denke schon  wenn das wetter past


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


>


 der ist lustig


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2009)

Moinsen, will nachher in der Eile bauen. Fahr hier gegen 12.30Uhr los


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

und was geht heute ? so in der city?


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> und was geht heute ? so in der city?



maschseefesthatte gestern aufn rückweg 3 fast-unfälle da..2 mit fussvolk und einen mit nem auto,wo ich beinahe hinten drauf gedröhnt wäre


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> maschseefesthatte gestern aufn rückweg 3 fast-unfälle da..2 mit fussvolk und einen mit nem auto,wo ich beinahe hinten drauf gedröhnt wäre


 ja ja immer diese besoffenen autofahrer die sind echt schlimm! wer ist denn heute in der eile wenn ichs schaffe schaue ich so gegen 16 uhr mal rum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2009)

Ihr seit alle so gut


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

oha, schon wieder so ne wahnsinnigen veranstaltung. 
als wenn das schützenfest nicht schon derbe genug gewesen wäre...

leute, 2 tage noch und dann bin ich wieder im lande. 
ok, fast. am samstag geh ich zum fährmannsfest (ska und irish folk punk gucken) und sonntag spinnen und insekten börse heimsuchen...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2009)

Igitt, der Käfermann aus C.S.I. LV


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2009)

Wir müssten mal die andere strecke in der eile machen! da könnten wir auch ein shore bauen!


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle so gut



weiß ich..*selberaufschulterklopf*


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Igitt, der Käfermann aus C.S.I. LV



oah komm, die krabblelviecher bei mir sind doch eigentlich alle ganz nett.
die meisten chillen doch die ganze zeit vor sich hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir müssten mal die andere strecke in der eile machen! da könnten wir auch ein shore bauen!


 so richtig hoch ?  woll möglich so wie bei uns im wald ? wenn ich an den denke muß ich fast das es den nicht mehr gibt


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2009)

Wir machen das schon !!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (30. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir müssten mal die andere strecke in der eile machen! da könnten wir auch ein shore bauen!




warum??? damit wird doch nur erreicht, dass sich die stadt aufregt, weil da und da und dann noch da gebaut wird. lasst das lieber, wir haben doch nen schönen spielplatz


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> warum??? damit wird doch nur erreicht, dass sich die stadt aufregt, weil da und da und dann noch da gebaut wird. lasst das lieber, wir haben doch nen schönen spielplatz



Da wo ich meinte, da ist keiner!!


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

wo auch immer,
falls das project shore anläuft, sollte man die auf jeden fall schön flach halten, 
dann fallen sie nicht auf und wenn sie doch entdeckt werden, stuft man sie aufgrund der niedrigen höhe nicht als gefahr ein.


----------



## RidingWebster (30. Juli 2009)

das problem an der sache ist doch, dass man für eine shore in der regel behandeltes holz benutzt!!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> wo auch immer,
> falls das project shore anläuft, sollte man die auf jeden fall schön flach halten,
> dann fallen sie nicht auf und wenn sie doch entdeckt werden, stuft man sie aufgrund der niedrigen höhe nicht als gefahr ein.


 ein shore ist ein shore und eine europalette ist eine europalette sage ich auch wenn es nicht dein meinung ist ! muß janicht 4meter hoch sein wehre aber schön 1bis2 meter reichen doch auch


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

so bin erst mal weg wenn ich schon kohle drauf habe bin ich nachher wie gesagt auch in der eile wenn nicht dann nicht !


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juli 2009)

stimpi...asche über mein haupt!
ist das fährmannsfest dieses we?
meine ma hat geburtstag und ich bin nich da....zudem ist auch noch hanfparade in berlin...also gleich zwei veranstaltungen wo ich auftauchen muss bzw. sollte....
ist fährmanns nicht nächste woche?? = (


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

nöü digga, dat haste ma sou richtich väkackt...
ich mach aber bilder für dch und wir werden sicher auch das ein oder andere guinness für dich mittrinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juli 2009)

danke...
kacke mann wollt ma wieder ristisch abdancen....und guiness das schmecht ja auch undmann trinkt das wesentlich lamgsamer und bekömmlicher als stout


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

_*Hänsel und kretel auf Türkisch*_

Murat und Aische gehen dursch Wald, auf Suche nach korrekte Feuerholz.
Aische fragt Murat: Hast du Kettensäge, Murat?
Murat: Normal! Hab isch in meine Tasche, oder was!?
Auf der Suche nach korrekte Baum, verirren sie sisch krass in de Wald.
Murat: Ey ********, oder was!? Hast du konkrete Plan, wo wir sind, oder was!?
Aische: Ne, ********, aber isch riesche Dönerbude!
Murat: Ja fäääät!
Aische: Normal, da vorn an den Ecke!
So fanden schließlich dursch Aisches korrekte siebte Döner-Such-Sinn den Dönerbude.
Sie probierten von jede Döner. Plötzlich kam voll den krasse Frau und fragt: Was geht,
warum beisst ihr in meine Haus?
Als Strofe sperrte den Hexe Murat in krass Stabile Käfisch.
Zu Aische sagt sie: Du Frau, du kochen für misch! Und verkaufen die Döner an den
Theke.
Murat wurde gemästet bis korrekt fett für Essen.
Doch ein Tag hatte Aische einen fixe Idee. Sie fragte: Wie geht den Dönerbrotofen?
Hexe: Was geht? Bist du ******** im Kopf, oder was?
Aische: Normal, isch hab kein Plan, zeigen mal, wie geht!
Hexe: Machen das! Komm her und mach den Augen auf!
Aische: Gut!
Den Hexe bückt sisch, um den Dönerofen anzuschmeissen. In den Augeblick Aische kickte
mit korrekten Kick-Box-Kick in die fette Arsch.
Den Hexe sagte: Aaaaaahhh, ********, was geht? Isch fall direkt in die Scheisendreck
Ofen! Oder was!? Aaaaaaahhh hab isch krasse Schmerzen!
Aische freut sisch und sagte: Korrekt, den alte is konkret Tod!
Murat: Ey Aische, krasse Idee!
Aische: Normal!! Oder was!?
Murat: Lass misch aus die scheiss Käfisch, Alder!
Aische: Is korregt, warte, isch mach Tür auf!
Und so lebten sie konkret weiter...


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ein shore ist ein shore und eine europalette ist eine europalette sage ich auch wenn es nicht dein meinung ist ! muß janicht 4meter hoch sein wehre aber schön 1bis2 meter reichen doch auch



ich seh die problematik halt darin das die stadt (grünflächenamt) ein auge auf die "allgemeine sicherheit" hat. 
und wenn die shores 1+ an höhe haben könnten ja kinder (die davon mal ab, da oben eh nichts zu suchen haben) runterfallen und sich weh tun.
was passiert, wenn sprünge zu hoch und oder zu "gefährlich" erscheinen, haben wir ja letzte woche gesehen.


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ....und guiness das schmecht ja auch und mann trinkt das wesentlich lamgsamer und bekömmlicher als stout



röchtöööch...

.





.



und man achte auf den kleinen schriftzug "extra stout" am flaschenhals


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

*Tower:* Um Lärm zu vermeiden, schwenken sie bitte 45 Grad nach rechts.
*Pilot:* Was können wir in 35 000 Fuß Höhe schon für Lärm machen?
*Tower:* Den Krach, wenn ihre 707 mit der 727 vor Ihnen zusammenstößt!

*Tower:* Nach der Landung bitte zu Taxiway Alpha 7, Alpha 5, Whiskey 2, Delta 1 und Oscar 2.
*Pilot:* Wo ist denn das? Wir kennen uns doch hier nicht aus.
*Tower:* Macht nichts. Bin auch erst zwei Tage hier.


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juli 2009)

sorry hab grad nähere informationen eingeholt auf http://www.guinness.de/main/main.php
dann haben wir aber nicht stout sondern draught getrunken


----------



## RidingWebster (30. Juli 2009)

ich sag nur "Kilkenny"  *lecker


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ...dann haben wir aber nicht stout sondern draught getrunken



ist nur bedingt richtig. 

draught heisst nichts weiter als "gezapft" 
stout heisst stark/kräftig (auf den geschmack gemünzt)


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

das nenn ich mal nen gepflegten goonride no foot 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

Werd mich dann ma unter die dusche schmeißen und dann ab in die eile..


----------



## Mr.John (30. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

was hÃ¤lt ihr von diesen Bike:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/200399/cat/42

Es hat aber noch keine Gabel.

Partlist:



> rahmen : freddy 1 von 08
> dÃ¤mpfer dhx 3.0
> laufrÃ¤der : sun singeltrack
> naben : sun  VR so wie Hr
> ...



Der Preis liegt bei 720â¬.


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

moin, 

joa, an sich ne gute nummer. 
an den teilen gibts nichts auszusetzen und der kurs (wenn porto incl. ist) stimmt auch. 
musst dann nochmal etwa 130-180 für ne gescheite einzelbrücken gabel reinstecken und dann hast du ne echt taugliche bude. 

aber so wie sich die anzeige liest, hat der nicht wirklich vor sein bike zu verkaufen. 
klingt eher so als wolle er den marktwert abchecken.


----------



## Mr.John (30. Juli 2009)

Also er hat mir gesagt, dass ich das ganze Bike fÃ¼r 950â¬ haben kann.  SpÃ¤ter hat er gesagt, dass die Gabel schon verkauft ist und ich den Rest fÃ¼r 720â¬ haben kann.

WeiÃt du, wieviel Federweg der DÃ¤mpfer hat?

Zur Gabel: Was fÃ¼r eine Gabel kÃ¤me so in Anbetracht?


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

ich glaub der dämpfer hat 170mm

als gabel kannst du zb ne marzocchi junior-t (doppelbrücke, die die kona bast auch hat) nehmen 
oder halt gabeln die auch gut 170mm federweg haben.
hatte pelle nicht ne junior-t zum verkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (30. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hatte pelle nicht ne junior-t zum verkauf?



Weiß ich nicht, ich kann ihn aber mal fragen.


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

joa, frag ihn mal und ansonsten, halt aussau nach gabeln mit 150-170mm federweg.


----------



## Mr.John (30. Juli 2009)

OK, mach ich.

Ich habe die letzten Tage auch so geschaut und mehrere Angebote gefunden.  Z.b. ein Bergwerk Moonraker fÃ¼r 800â¬ oder ein * ghost asx 5100 fÃ¼r 950â¬.
*


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

Nabend ihr Luschäään

@Mr.John - hab da immer noch nen Scott zu verkaufen


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2009)

hat der froopi mal bei karstadt angefragt?!


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

Nabend kohle war noch nicht drauf also war ich mal wieder zimlich eingeschrenkt.


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Juli 2009)

haha wie geil...der stimpi hilft schäuble on his way to überwachungsstaat!!

johnny; ich glaube in dem bike steckt standart mäßig ne 55, 66 und 888 drinne..je nach modell!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2009)

Nimm das UMF so wie es ist und hol noch ne Single dazu, dann haste was für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre zum Fahren lernen. Mehr brauch man dazu net mehr sagen


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hat der froopi mal bei karstadt angefragt?!



ähäh..noch nich Wenn ich es nich loswerde,hab ich eben ne stadtschlampe mehr im keller stehen..


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ähäh..noch nich Wenn ich es nich loswerde,hab ich eben ne stadtschlampe mehr im keller stehen..


  stell es hier doch ins forum rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was hält ihr von diesen Bike:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/200399/cat/42
> ...


  das ist gut und der preis ist auch okayich würde es kaufen und eine domain vorne rein aber eine mit 180 mm die sind günstig und gut !


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> stell es hier doch ins forum rein!



Steht ja es doch schon..allerdings über tweety sein profil


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Juli 2009)

achso dann hoffen wir mal das es weg geht aber denke das wird schon!


----------



## DrFroop (30. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> achso dann hoffen wir mal das es weg geht aber denke das wird schon!



bis jetzt hat sich noch keine sau drauf gemeldet aber ma sehn was die zeit noch bringt


----------



## freerider123 (31. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute ist jetzt ihrgendwie ne Sch*** Frage aber ich such ein DirtVorbau den habsch letztnes bei sonnem Typ gesehn ...vorne is ihrgendwie son Engel mit so komischen Händen als Flügel..  die Marke konnte ich ihrgendwie nich erkenn und ich hab vergessen den Typ zu fragen kennt ihr die Marke oder habt ihr den vllt?.. 
danke im voraus^^..


----------



## der stimp (31. Juli 2009)

gute nacht härde, 
einmal noch schlafen und ich hab euch endlich wieder.


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> gute nacht härde,
> einmal noch schlafen und ich hab euch endlich wieder.



Nacht Mario...bis die tage dann


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

freerider123 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ist jetzt ihrgendwie ne Sch*** Frage aber ich such ein DirtVorbau den habsch letztnes bei sonnem Typ gesehn ...vorne is ihrgendwie son Engel mit so komischen Händen als Flügel..  die Marke konnte ich ihrgendwie nich erkenn und ich hab vergessen den Typ zu fragen kennt ihr die Marke oder habt ihr den vllt?..
> danke im voraus^^..



Wie? Wo haste den denn gesehn? 

Na wie auch immer..bin dann wech,hügel wegschaufeln macht müde aber vorher noch nen "FROOP KATZE"...hehe. Bis dei tage,Härdentiere!!


----------



## der stimp (31. Juli 2009)

engel mit flügel dürfte "mankind" mit der archangel serie gewesen sein. 
oder shadow conspiracy, aber das ist ne krähe oder sowas in der richtung.

so, nu bin ich aber wirklich weg. bubu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2009)

Moin


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

Moin moin allerseits


----------



## der stimp (31. Juli 2009)

moin, 
oi, die sonne lacht, also kann heut nur ein toller tag werden


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Juli 2009)

Genau, morgen alle die nun mit ihren Rad wach werden


----------



## silence-Floppi (31. Juli 2009)

moin moin....schnell was futtern und ab nach berlin....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0wZQbK938Y"]YouTube - Al Bano Carrisi & Romina Power - Felicita ( New Version )[/ame] wech, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHmjLiePkCg"]YouTube - michael jackson es mejor que mario bros[/ame] wech, wer is denn noch in H und kommt nachher in die E?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Juli 2009)

viel spasssss in


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

moi auch alle zusammen..


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2009)

Hi, du sagtest gestern - für dich heut keine Eile?


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, du sagtest gestern - für dich heut keine Eile?



joa,wird heut nüscht werden denk ich mal.Ich fange heut ja erst um 14uhr an zu arbeiten und wie lange das dann dauert mit dem parkett,weiß ich nicht aber mal sehn,vielleicht kommen wir ja doch noch auf nen feierabend bier in die hüpfarena


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2009)

Oki, ich stell das Pils warm (hab leider den RedBull Cooler net ergattern können)


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Oki, ich stell das Pils warm (hab leider den RedBull Cooler net ergattern können)



...is ok,pipiwarmes pils is doch lecker"jamjam"


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

fahre jetzt los in die eile


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

nabend auch,konnt heute nich mehr erscheinen,hat alles länger gedauert als gedacht..


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Juli 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> nabend auch,konnt heute nich mehr erscheinen,hat alles länger gedauert als gedacht..




sie haben post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> sie haben post!



 isch liebe poscht vom vögelchen...


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

Kann man bei nem kona coiler eigendlich die wippe auch gegen eine von nem stinky wechseln? Weil die beim coiler is ja etwas kürzer.


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

nabend bin zurück aus der eile ! justin haben sie heute mit nem retungswagen abgeholt hat sich nach dem tabbel beim ersten bei der dirtline überschlagen


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> nabend bin zurück aus der eile ! justin haben sie heute mit nem retungswagen abgeholt hat sich nach dem tabbel beim ersten bei der dirtline überschlagen



ich enthalte mich da jetzt mal jeglichen kommentar zu...was is t ihm passiert? Wat gebrochen..außer der rahmen und/oder gabel?


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

rad ist heile geblieben so war auch mit ihm alles gut auser das er genau auf die knie geschlagen ist und nicht mehr laufen konnte ! erist mit seinem vorderrad genau gegen die landung geknaltund sein körper hat sich wie ein ? durchgebogen  maik hat in gleich durch gescheckt und motzen konnte er auch noch nur laufen war halt nicht mehr drin !


----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> rad ist heile geblieben so war auch mit ihm alles gut auser das er genau auf die knie geschlagen ist und nicht mehr laufen konnte ! erist mit seinem vorderrad genau gegen die landung geknaltund sein körper hat sich wie ein ? durchgebogen  maik hat in gleich durch gescheckt und motzen konnte er auch noch nur laufen war halt nicht mehr drin !



man man..das bike von dem is auch nich kaputt zubekommen Aber musste ja ma passiern..


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

er hätte nach dem tabbel einfach bremsen sollen dann währe nicht pasiert


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

aber sonst war es wie immer lustig war selber nur zu kaputt zum hüpfen bin fast im stehen eingepennt!


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. Juli 2009)

ich bin jetzt aber auch schon wieder weg weil muß morgen früh raus also gute nacht und schöne träume an alle ride on und so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (31. Juli 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt aber auch schon wieder weg weil muß morgen früh raus also gute nacht und schöne träume an alle ride on und so !



Jau,nacht micha und bis die tage dann mal Schlaf guuut


----------



## RidingWebster (31. Juli 2009)

nabend.

glocke ist wieder richtig geil, sprünge wurden wieder gemacht und ne geile steilkurve und achja, sie bleibt erhalten, wird erstmal nicht abgerissen


----------



## DrFroop (1. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> nabend.
> 
> glocke ist wieder richtig geil, sprünge wurden wieder gemacht und ne geile steilkurve und achja, sie bleibt erhalten, *wird erstmal nicht abgerissen*



sollte die denn weg?


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. August 2009)

an die härde schöne grüße von meiner mum....
werd jtz aber pennen...muss ja morgen fit sein für die hanfparade


----------



## DrFroop (1. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> an die härde schöne grüße von meiner mum....
> werd jtz aber pennen...muss ja morgen fit sein für die hanfparade



Ach der katalog,live aus berlin dann grüß mal zurück und viel spaß dann noch..


----------



## RidingWebster (1. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> sollte die denn weg?




ja sollte sie, wegen der verbreiterung der ihme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ja sollte sie, wegen der verbreiterung der ihme.



ahja..bin noch nie da gewesen


----------



## [email protected] (1. August 2009)

Moin, so ... Hahnenklee wa komm  ... bis heut Abend in der Eile oder morgen im Deister.


----------



## tweetygogo (1. August 2009)

Frage an alle, wollen wir ne Streetsession nächsten Monat veranstalten??


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. August 2009)

streetsession jAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Arschrat38 (1. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin, so ... Hahnenklee wa komm  ... bis heut Abend in der Eile oder morgen im Deister.




  für mich morgen deister! eile weiß ich noch nicht !


----------



## der stimp (1. August 2009)

moin härde, 
moin streetsession nächsten monat, 
moin katalog, 

endlich wieder im lande 
oi, und gestern heimsuchung im irsh harp. 
au au, war ein lager abend. aber dafür wurde für uns eine tolle sache eingeführt: guinness als pitcher...


----------



## tweetygogo (1. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Frage an alle, wollen wir ne Streetsession nächsten Monat veranstalten??



Deister morgen wie immer!


----------



## DrFroop (1. August 2009)

moin Härde..hmm,dann is ja kaum einer in der eile heute oder wie? Na egal,dann binsch eben da der *Platzhirsch* heute... *Rööööhr*


----------



## RidingWebster (1. August 2009)

moin.

@froop: georg und ich wollte heute noch kurz in die eile.

EDIT: wird wohl nix mit georg, aber ich werd nochmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Arschrat38 (1. August 2009)

ich wäre auch rumgekommen aber es fahren heute keine S Bahnen  wegen schweiß arbeiten an einer bücke so ein scheiß! also ich wünsche euch noch was und bis morgen im deister Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. August 2009)

Morgen aber nur Grabweg!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. August 2009)

Noch keiner da??? Morgen alle!


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2009)

Moin


----------



## DrFroop (2. August 2009)

guten morgen,Härde..

Wünsch euch viel spaß im deister,bin heut nicht dabei..also dann -kette rechts und feuer


----------



## tweetygogo (2. August 2009)

Loss geht es! bin weg!


----------



## Mr.John (2. August 2009)

Morgen.


----------



## DrFroop (2. August 2009)

*Morgen ab 15uhr mal die Härdentiere in die Eile! 

Wollte ne kleine runde schmeißen wegen meinem geburstag 
*


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. August 2009)

servus...bin voll im arsch...hanfparade war geil und die vibes to legalize im yaam anschließend sehr anstrengend aber ich war richtig hart am chillen!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. August 2009)

so bin zurück aus dem deister war lustig und anstrengend und jetzt noch ein bischen chillen vorm pc und dann ins bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (2. August 2009)

nabend, bin auch zu hause.

erstmal duschen und dann was essen


----------



## tweetygogo (2. August 2009)

Hammer geil heute! haben gute aufnamen gemacht!


----------



## RidingWebster (2. August 2009)

ich brauch die


----------



## DrFroop (2. August 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch,wo ich farbliche bremsleitungen her bekomme? Am besten in rot


----------



## tweetygogo (2. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch,wo ich farbliche bremsleitungen her bekomme? Am besten in rot




Such doch mal  Lindenrad!


----------



## DrFroop (2. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Such doch mal  Lindenrad!


bis lang hab ich nur was bei bmo gefunden für arschteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (2. August 2009)

goodridge bremsleitungen und jagwire leitungen...


----------



## tweetygogo (2. August 2009)

So gute nacht alle!


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

morgääääään auch....


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

moin 

und *weg-editiert-worden* alles jute zum burzeltach!

rote bremsleitung für hydraulische oder normale zug?
kannst mal beim bmx laden an der christuskirche schauen oder bei atb am aegi. 
die haben bei für um die 7-10 euro (je nach anbieter) leitungen mit teflonbeschichteten zug.


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin
> 
> und *nachtröglitsch* alles jute zum burzeltach!
> 
> ...



Dankeeee aber ich hab "heute" Ok,sei dir verziehen-wenn man einige tage in der lüneburgerheide war,kann das raum-zeit gefühl schon mal leiden..
Für hydraulische bremsen natürlich..Naja,mal hin und gugg´n was die so haben oder besoren können.Biste dann heute auch in der eile?


----------



## Mr.John (3. August 2009)

Hi Froop,

alles Gute zum Geburstag!


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

mit eile muss ich mal schauen. denke aber das ich späten nachmittag rumkomm. 
mein charge bike ist immer noch nicht da 
und die teile um das cheetah wieder ganz zu machen sind auch noch nicht komplett.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Streetsession in Hannover


Am 20,09,09 ist mal wieder eine Streetsession in Hannover!

Wir werden die besten Spots in Hannover unsicher machen.

Start und Treffpunkt ist:
Start:10,30 uhr
Treffpunkt: Ernst-August-Denkmal vor dem Hauptbahnhof ( unterm Schwanz )

http://www.qype.com/place/97183-Erns...hnhof-Hannover


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> mit eile muss ich mal schauen. denke aber das ich späten nachmittag rumkomm.
> mein charge bike ist immer noch nicht da
> und die teile um das cheetah wieder ganz zu machen sind auch noch nicht komplett.



Is ok,bin so ab 14uhr da mit ner kiste gerstenbrause..

@Mrs John - danke dir!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Streetsession in Hannover


Am 20,09,09 ist mal wieder eine Streetsession in Hannover!

Wir werden die besten Spots in Hannover unsicher machen.

Start und Treffpunkt ist:
Start:10,30 uhr
Treffpunkt: Ernst-August-Denkmal vor dem Hauptbahnhof ( unterm Schwanz )

http://www.qype.com/place/97183-Erns...hnhof-Hannover __________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (3. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> @*Mrs *John ...



Bin ich weiblich geworden??? Hab es gar nicht mitbekommen.

@tweet

Wie lange dauert so eine Streetsession normalerweise?


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

tweety, trag das mit der streetsession auch mal beim "last minute biken" mit ein. 

mrs john - kannst mal sehn wie fix das geht


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Kopiert es und fügt es überall  ein!!


----------



## Mr.John (3. August 2009)

Ich bin am 20.9.09 wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr in Hannover.

Wie lange hat es denn letztes Mal gedauert?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Bin ich weiblich geworden??? Hab es gar nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> @tweet
> 
> Wie lange dauert so eine Streetsession normalerweise?



Wie lange bist du auf dem Klooooo? und schon haste die Antwort!


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

tweet hör auf! am ende fühlt sich mrs.john noch berufen uns mit ausführlichen informationen über ihren klogang zu versorgen...


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich bin am 20.9.09 wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr in Hannover.
> 
> Wie lange hat es denn letztes Mal gedauert?



Wenn du eh nich da sein wirst,wieso fragst du dann? Bei meiner ersten mit mario und dem katalog war ich erst um 00:15 zu hause..


----------



## RidingWebster (3. August 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Ich bin am 20.9.09 wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr in Hannover.
> 
> Wie lange hat es denn letztes Mal gedauert?




alter wielange kann sowas wohl dauern?


@froop: alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. August 2009)

moin moin 
@froop happy birthday bis nachher in der eile.

@stimp kannst deine felge haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> alter wielange kann sowas wohl dauern?
> 
> 
> @froop: alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag




jau..danke dir,biste heute auch eile?



[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> @froop happy birthday bis nachher in der eile.



hehe,danggööööö!!! Bis nacher danne...


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> jau..danke dir,biste heute auch eile?



Alles gute mein süßer!
Sehen uns dann in der eile, habe dann was für dich mein Hase


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

feeeeelixxx, schlepp meine pike an! ich kann wieder biken....
ok, fast.
hat wer noch nen ahead deckel?
und vielleicht ne sattelklemme die ca. 35,5mm hat?

oi, ich bin so aufgeregt, mein cheetah will bewegt werden. roarrrrr......


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Alles gute mein süßer!
> Sehen uns dann in der eile, habe dann was für dich mein Hase



Hey,Danke Vögelchen!! Gib dann auch für dich gummibärchenbrause Du hast was für mich?? Ääääääächt?


----------



## RidingWebster (3. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> jau..danke dir,biste heute auch eile?



ich verusch nach der arbeit eben für 10min rumzukommen 
wäre dann gegen 18:30, wenn ihr dann noch da seid.


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. August 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, mein lieblings doc*

@stimpi, gedanklich bin ich schon wieder bei dir um die gabel zu tauschen und mittwoch vormizzag komm ich uff´n tee und dröhntannen harz zu dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

wat, mittwoch erst?!?!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. August 2009)

dienstag abend komm ich erst an...also morgen...kann dann ja auch gleich zu dir kommen...


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2009)

aso, dachte du bist schon wieder im lande


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. August 2009)

nee ich find die zone so schön
hab was entdeckt was wir uns hier mal geben müssten!! vollgeile spree-location!


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

Bin dann auch erstmal wieder wech,sehn uns dann später in der eile Bis denne...

@Katalog -  geht dann klar


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> nee ich find die zone so schön
> hab was entdeckt was wir uns hier mal geben müssten!! vollgeile spree-location!


 
Mach mal Bilder wo du die Location fährst, will wissen was da oben ab jäht


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mach mal Bilder wo du die Location fährst, will wissen was da oben ab jäht



Mach mal die fotos von Deister und eile rein!


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2009)

Mach ich heut Abend, jetzt gehts in die Eile ...  oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Genau! komme auch ballllllld!


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. August 2009)

so 2fotos im album lieber micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (3. August 2009)

Das ist aber ne coole Strecke.

Da müssen wir mal auch hin.


----------



## HangLoose (3. August 2009)

Tach Härde!

@froop: Alles Gute main Jung! Lass es weiter so krachen und immer schön ziehen und drücken! ;-)

@HÄRDE: Kann mir jemand spontan sagen, ob ich in Hannover irgendwo braune Schraubgriffe mit goldenen Kappen bekomme?! Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tage?

@HÄRDE die 2: Ich brauche noch immer eine Gabel! Hilfe!

Greetz Pelle


----------



## Mr.John (3. August 2009)

@Pelle

Verkaufst du dein Bike noch oder nicht?


----------



## HangLoose (3. August 2009)

@John: Sollte ich mein Gabelproblem in den Griff bekommen, ist es sicher noch ein Thema.

@Härde: Halllooo! Alle noch in der Eile?! Na, ich bin gespannt, was wieder für Pläne geschmiedet wurden! ~~~ride hard and free~~~ Yeahha!


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

Danke das ihr heute so zahlreich in der eile wart!! War nen schöner tag mit euch,Härde!!

@Tweet&[email protected] - ihr beiden seit echt 2 vögelPULLERALARRM!!!


----------



## DrFroop (3. August 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Tach Härde!
> 
> @froop: Alles Gute main Jung! Lass es weiter so krachen und immer schön ziehen und drücken! ;-)



Wo warst du denn heute? Drücken und ziehen,gemacht und fast schon rübergekommen über den ollen tisch


----------



## Mr.John (3. August 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> @John: Sollte ich mein Gabelproblem in den Griff bekommen, ist es sicher noch ein Thema.



Wann, denkst du, wird du fertig sein? 

Hast du noch eine andere Gabel, die man als Ersatzgabel nutzen könnte? Ich wollte nämlich zuerst mal schauen, ob der Rahmen für mich geeignet ist, denn wenn er zu groß ist, dann kann ich weitersuchen und mir ein anderes Angebot genauer anschauen.


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

froopi, ich muss aber sagen das du auch ein ausgesprochene klasse geburtstagskind bist. 
war ein feiner tag. 

felix, wann marschierst du denn morgen bei mir ein, wegen der gabel?
mein cheetah wartet jetzt nur noch auf dich


----------



## DrFroop (4. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, ich muss aber sagen das du auch ein ausgesprochene klasse geburtstagskind bist.
> war ein feiner tag.



och jaaa,ich versuch mein bestes eben War aber nen super tag,auch das ich es fast geschaft hab,übern table zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

moin, 
so früh schon auf? 

joa das mit dem table ist schon ne klasse nummer. 
ich denk mal ein zwei tage und dann hast du den lump gemeistert...


----------



## DrFroop (4. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> so früh schon auf?
> 
> joa das mit dem table ist schon ne klasse nummer.
> ich denk mal ein zwei tage und dann hast du den lump gemeistert...



Sind gestern abend hier aufm sofa eingepenntund das teil is alles andere als geeignet dazu.Bin wach geworden weil mir mein rücken weh getan hatte
Ich knack den ollen hügel noch die tage,dann is röck´n röll angesagt


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

hast gestern noch ein paar nette sprünge verpasst als ich mit olli zum bahnhof gefahren bin. 
oben vorm bahnhof in die treppen runter in die passerelle gedropt. olli ist abgegangen wie schmitz kätzchen...


----------



## DrFroop (4. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hast gestern noch ein paar nette sprünge verpasst als ich mit olli zum bahnhof gefahren bin.
> oben vorm bahnhof in die treppen runter in die passerelle gedropt. olli ist abgegangen wie schmitz kätzchen...



 der olli..So,muss mal nen bissel was tun hier und etwas geld eintreiben tun.. Bis spööötaaaaa...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. August 2009)

moin moin 

@hangloose schau mal bei connies oder atb


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. August 2009)

hab ich unter nasenkaffee für oli gefunden geil ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (4. August 2009)

stimpi...kann erst morgen da ich heute im arsch bin obwohl gestern gar nix konsumiert wurde...vieleicht liegt es daran?
jedenfalls lieg ich hier total fertig rum und geb mich den stage bottles hin.....
bin laut reiseplan morgen um 5 am bahnhof also 1730 bei dir oder soll ich inne eile, oder dich irgendwo abholen?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. August 2009)

@Stimp - schwing deinen Po auf den BeachCruiser und komm rum wegen dem LR da wir heute nicht in die Eile kommen, müssen den Garten und das Haus für Freitag fit machen.


----------



## DrFroop (4. August 2009)

Sooo..der Doc wird nu ma unter die dusche hüppän und dann in richtung eile eilen..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. August 2009)

nabänd

@stimpi wie weit bisten?


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

oi oi, 
heut müsst ihr ohne den schtümpie auskommen.
sind vorhin kreuz und quer die bikeshops abgeklappert und haben zumindest schon mal die sattelklemme. 
unverbindlich wurd mir zu morgen ein shimpanso adapter geordert. mal schauen ob der dann passt.
bike ist provisorisch zumindest zusammen. 
brauch jetzt nur noch eine 185er scheibe für vorn. dann kann ich später die bremse mit der pike ohne adapter und basteleien fahren...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. August 2009)

schau mal einfach nur lääääääääääccccccccccccccccker


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

das ist mal oberponös...
ich könnt mir weisse griffe noch richtig lecker an der bude vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. August 2009)

deins machmer auch richtig lecker....... nich soen emo epo wie tweet greetz greetz tweet...


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

drück ma die daumen dass das morgen mit dem schimpanso adapter passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (4. August 2009)

Naaabend auch..


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2009)

nabernd


----------



## DrFroop (4. August 2009)

Mario,wann biste denn nu wieder mit deinem "made in germany" bike startklar?


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

seit heute. 
hab vorhin mein vorderrad abgeholt und bin durch die bikeshops gedüst um ne passende sattelklemme zu bekommen. 
zu morgen wurd mir ein adapter für die bremse geordert (solang fahr ich die heldenhaften hayes sole turbo bremskraft monster). 
ab morgen gibts dann die stroker. 
morgen bringt der katalog meine pike zurück und für nächste woche hab ich big betty puschen gekauft.
also, alles toll...
ok, richtig toll ist erst alles wenn ich die bude beim kuhjand abegeliefert hab zum neu pulvern.


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

so, der onkel mario wird dann auch mal ne runde grunzen und von big betty puschen und der pike träumen...
guts nächtle, bis morgen


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

dann mal guts nachti und träum süß von big mama..ähm..betty Bis denne dann und so!!


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

moin härde
ich glaub heut gibts richtig feines wetterli


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

guten tag und moin auch


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

moin der herr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin der herr



biste dann heute auch eile?

EDIT: Fährst du schon oder schraubst du noch?


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

oh, ich fahre schon. 
hab ja auch gestern noch ne halbe stunde meine runden in der eile gedreht. 
heut um 17.30 treff ich mich mit dem katalog, damit ich meine gabel wieder bekomme und dann mal schauen. 
muss halt noch ein wenig schrauben an meiner karre. 
fehlt ne passende sattelstütze und adapter für die bremse.


http://www.spielen.com/spiel/Flakboy.html


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. August 2009)

moin moin


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin



moin auch


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2009)

Gott is das Langweilig here ... irgendwer heute inna Eile oder bei Thomas?


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gott is das Langweilig here ... irgendwer heute inna Eile oder bei Thomas?



bin heut wieder eile,so ab 14uhr denk ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

MICHA, schick mir doch bitte mal die daten!!!!
werd heut abend wohl auch nochmal zu thomas kommen.


----------



## HangLoose (5. August 2009)

Mionsen allerseits!

@Stimp: Hast Du mal geschaut, wg Griffen?

@Konatrail: Was liegt so bei Euch heute an?

Greetz Pelle


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

joi, aber erfolglos in den läden in denen ich war. 
atb und connies hatte ich noch nicht im visier.


----------



## tweetygogo (5. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> deins machmer auch richtig lecker....... nich soen emo epo wie tweet greetz greetz tweet...




HÄLLLLT ABER! und hat nicht jeder


----------



## tweetygogo (5. August 2009)

Bin so ab 14 uhr in der eile und dann bei tom! der hat auch was böses gemacht! ich sage nur bummmmmssss.


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin so ab 14 uhr in der eile und dann bei tom! der hat auch was böses gemacht! ich sage nur bummmmmssss.



Tweet,bist du gleich noch zu hause? Wenn ja,könnt ich ma rumkommen wegen meiner gabel und den vernudelten schrauben?


----------



## HangLoose (5. August 2009)

@Stimp: Danke für die Info! Dann werde ich dort kurz durchrufen und fragen! Vielleicht bis später.


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

oi, und ich auch, zum kassette wechseln?
ich bring auch gummibärchenbrause mit


----------



## tweetygogo (5. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Tweet,bist du gleich noch zu hause? Wenn ja,könnt ich ma rumkommen wegen meiner gabel und den vernudelten schrauben?



bin da! komm rum!


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2009)

tweet, hast du fett für industrielager da?

Aja, kannst du bitte das Dot4 mit zu Thom bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (5. August 2009)

Hallöchen Ihr süssen.......

Also, das mit meiner neuen Wohnung steht!!!!......

Alle freundlichen Umzugshelfer werden am Samstag, 15.08 mit Kaffe und Mettbrötchen erwartet!!!..........Uhrzeit und Adresse werden rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben

Dachte so an max 5-6 feissige Helfer.....ist ja wie gesagt nicht sooooo viel, und wird von daher auch nicht so lange dauern

Wer helfen möchte, bitte in schriftform bei mir bewerben

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (5. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Hallöchen Ihr süssen.......
> 
> Also, das mit meiner neuen Wohnung steht!!!!......
> 
> ...



also wenn ich sonntag noch lebe kann ich helfen aber samstag erst mal harz  bikepark der neue am wurmberg!das wird der hammer


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (5. August 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> also wenn ich sonntag noch lebe kann ich helfen aber samstag erst mal harz  bikepark der neue am wurmberg!das wird der hammer


Ich denke das Sonntag schon alles gelaufen sein wirdAber viel Spass


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

Nabend Mädels! Schönen gruß noch von julian und ähm..Basti? 
Stichwort BASTI : 



Er suchte mal wieder die Trüffel in der Eile und wurde leider entäuscht...keine gefunden


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

Der Nachwuchs is schon im Anflug..


----------



## tweetygogo (5. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Hallöchen Ihr süssen.......
> 
> Also, das mit meiner neuen Wohnung steht!!!!......
> 
> ...



Würde ja gerne mitmachen aber sonntag habe ich schon genug zu arbeiten ( Lake Jump )!! allso alle fitttttt sein!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (5. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mitmachen aber sonntag habe ich schon genug zu arbeiten ( Lake Jump )!! allso alle fitttttt sein!!



Bin morgen um viertel nach neun in deiner Nähe, soll dir ne Tüte geben......biste dann zu hause.....??


----------



## tweetygogo (5. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Bin morgen um viertel nach neun in deiner Nähe, soll dir ne Tüte geben......biste dann zu hause.....??



Bin auf Arbeit! Diana wollte sie abholen!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (5. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin auf Arbeit! Diana wollte sie abholen!


bei wem?? und wann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (5. August 2009)

Bei deinen Mann, wann wis ich nicht!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (5. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bei deinen Mann, wann wis ich nicht!


Der ist morgen nicht da, und ich bin auch erst ab Mittags wieder zu Hause......


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

moin, 
mein cheetah ist fast fertig.
pike ist dran (oi, ich brauch dringend härtere federn) und vorn und hinten ist ne bremse mit 160er scheiben dran. 
für die stroker brauch ich immer noch adapter 
aber sonst ist die hütte ganz brauchbar. aber irgendwie sieht sie immer noch schäbbisch aus


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> mein cheetah ist fast fertig.
> pike ist dran (oi, ich brauch dringend härtere federn) und vorn und hinten ist ne bremse mit 160er scheiben dran.
> für die stroker brauch ich immer noch adapter
> aber sonst ist die hütte ganz brauchbar. aber irgendwie sieht sie immer noch schäbbisch aus



Dann stell es halt neben mein bike und schon is es die prinzessin vom platz...


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

ne du, das macht im mom selbst neben der bude von napalm ne üble figur. 
morgen bin ich am meer, aber freitag mach ich fotos, dann kannst du dir selbst ein bild von dem grauen machen. 
selbst der katalog meinte vorhin dass das cheetah schäbig aussieht.


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ne du, das macht im mom selbst neben der bude von napalm ne üble figur.
> morgen bin ich am meer, aber freitag mach ich fotos, dann kannst du dir selbst ein bild von dem grauen machen.
> selbst der katalog meinte vorhin dass das cheetah schäbig aussieht.



sagt er das nich zu "fast" jedem bike?*Spaaaaaaß* Also wenn er das schon sagt und du auch,dann gute nacht marie,schlampe,drecksau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (5. August 2009)

öy du bälaidischt mein kuhles bike!? 

ne, mal im ernst, sieht irgendwie grad nicht sooo spannend aus. 
ich denke wenn es bei khujand zum neu pulvern war, ist es wieder ein ganz rattiges teil


----------



## DrFroop (5. August 2009)

so Härde bin dann mal wech,morgen bin ich mal nich am hüppän..wird später wegen arbeiten
Wünsch euch dennoch eine tollen tag und röck´n röll!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

moin moin 

@froop bringste mein eiscruscer mit in die eile nachher.


----------



## RidingWebster (6. August 2009)

moin.

@[email protected]: dein ausfallende ist da


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (6. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @froop bringste mein eiscruscer mit in die eile nachher.



Der kommt heute warscheinlich nicht in die Eile, der ist doch arbeiten, und weiss nicht wie lange das dauert, und wann er zu Hause ist


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> @[email protected]: dein ausfallende ist da



Hi, müsse ma schaun wegen money - Bank of Scotland


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Der kommt heute warscheinlich nicht in die Eile, der ist doch arbeiten, und weiss nicht wie lange das dauert, und wann er zu Hause ist



kommst du in die eile?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (6. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> kommst du in die eile?




Kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab noch n paar Sachen zu erledigen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab noch n paar Sachen zu erledigen



bringste denn cruscer mit


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (6. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bringste denn cruscer mit



Falls ich es schaffe, ja, aber kann nix versprechen........muss wegen der Wohnung noch einiges klären......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Falls ich es schaffe, ja, aber kann nix versprechen........muss wegen der Wohnung noch einiges klären......



ok mach dein kram erstmal.


----------



## RidingWebster (6. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, müsse ma schaun wegen money - Bank of Scotland




ja machen wir dann, 25 kostet das.


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

He was geht ab, wir feiern die ganze nacht


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

Was feierste denn?


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Denn Sonntag, da geht es ab in den Deister! Mach mal die fotos rein!


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

Welche Bilder?


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Oder Videos, vom Deister und so!


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

Muss ich mal schauen, brauchst du morgen deine Monatskarte bzw. am Samstag?


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

Samstag auch?


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Ja!


----------



## DrFroop (6. August 2009)

Nabend die Härde...werd das heut nich mehr in die eile schaffen und morgen weiß ich auch noch nich wie lange ich arbeiten muss
Tweety,haste mal nach gesehn ob du noch ne feder hast?*liebgugg*


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

nabänd

schlechte nachrichten im deister lauert die polizei auf uns vorsicht ist geboten bekommen ne strafanzeige wenn die uns sehen.f*** off 
lieber alles erstmal  beruhigen lassen.:kotz:


----------



## Mr.John (6. August 2009)

Wie haste das denn erfahren?


----------



## DrFroop (6. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> nabänd
> 
> schlechte nachrichten im deister lauert die polizei auf uns vorsicht ist geboten bekommen ne strafanzeige wenn die uns sehen.f*** off
> lieber alles erstmal  beruhigen lassen.:kotz:


ach was?? so schlimm is es schon geworden?? Hab eben im deisterforum gelesen,das die da jetzt sogar nen jungen festgehalten haben und damit gedroht,ihn mit farbe an zusprühen - nen 8!!jährigen..also der förster oder so war das,kranke nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (6. August 2009)

hee.. was ist los? deister polizei? festnehmen?

EDIT: habe gerade etwas im deister thread gelesen, ist ja nur übel!!!


----------



## DrFroop (6. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hee.. was ist los? deister polizei? festnehmen?



Musste mal lesen im Deisterforum..da geht der punkt ab!!


----------



## Mr.John (6. August 2009)

Das ist schon echt übertrieben so etwas von denen!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

müssen unbedingt die füsse stil halten die wollen uns echt los werden.weiss das aus sicherer quelle die tage haben sie schon mtber festgehalten personalien aufgenommen und sofort strafanzeige gemacht.ich glaube selbst wenn wir nur denn forstweg hochschieben runter fahren haben wir sofort ärger und bauer jacob lauert uns irgendwo auf.bmx alles in ruhe lassen ist viel zu offiziell.


----------



## DrFroop (6. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> müssen unbedingt die füsse stil halten die wollen uns echt los werden.weiss das aus sicherer quelle die tage haben sie schon mtber festgehalten personalien aufgenommen und sofort strafanzeige gemacht.ich glaube selbst wenn wir nur denn forstweg hochschieben runter fahren haben wir sofort ärger und bauer jacob lauert uns irgendwo auf.bmx alles in ruhe lassen ist viel zu offiziell.



tja,dann müssen wir wohl die stadt hannover fragen,ob wir den spot in der eile etwas "ausdehnen" dürfen.. Aber das is echt heftig,was da los ist!


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Hat einer im wald ein schild gesehen wo drauf steht radfahren verboten??
ÜBERLEG , ich noch nicht!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

@tweet du verstehst den sinn wiederr nicht die wollen uns fertig machen alle biker ob cc dh fr enduro ganz egal und mit denn bäumen beschmieren etc wollen die uns auch in die schuhe schieben.überleg doch mal die warten nur noch ab und glaub ma bauer jacob weiss wo wir spielen gehen und wo nicht.egal ob da nen schild steht oder nicht.so punkt

ach ja du bist vorbelastet wegen sowas dich haben sie alls erstes auf kicker ob feispruch oder nicht.so punkt


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Und was wollen wir nun sonntag machen? Wir können ja neue Farbe für den Pförtner holen und dann die Wanderer markieren


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

so bis morgen in ner eile geh jetzt schläfern.

@froop falls du morgen in die eile kommst mein cruser nich vergessen oder dann halt später beim china mann


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. August 2009)

@tweet ich grieg krise mit dir fahren wir eile was willsten sonst machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (6. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Und was wollen wir nun sonntag machen? Wir können ja neue Farbe für den Pförtner holen u*nd dann die Wanderer markieren*



Nu lass doch mal die nordischen stockschwalben in ruhe.. sag ma lieber was mit ner feder is,du vögel-chen


----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2009)

Feder habe ich nicht! werde morgen mal kurz in die eile kommen ( Besprechung) wegen sonntag!


----------



## DrFroop (6. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Feder habe ich nicht! werde morgen mal kurz in die eile kommen ( Besprechung) wegen sonntag!



is ok,nich weiter schlimmob ich morgen auch da bin,weiß ich noch nich genau,leider..
@Diana - wenn ich morgen rumkomme,bring ich dat teil mit oder tweet holt das morgen eben kurz hier bei mir ab,bevor er hinfährt..


----------



## RidingWebster (6. August 2009)

http://www.myheimat.de/wennigsen/be...ion-kinder-fuehlen-sich-von-foerster-bedroht/

http://www.weserbikeland.com/

ein bisschen scrollen, bis zu *Glück im Unglück*


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. August 2009)

tja, zu sonntag kann ich nur sagen: bikes mattschwarz rollern und dunkle klamotten an und dann stealth mäßig die trails befahren...möglichst unter feindlichem radar

nee mal ernsthaft, so langsam drehen die am rad...aber vieleicht eskaliert das ja so sehr das wir bald guerilla biken haben...die neue trendsport art in krisenregionen wie dem iran, irak, afghanistan und wennigsen
so morgen(heute) eile ab 15uhr spliff am start und gute laune


----------



## der stimp (7. August 2009)

moin, 
tag am meer war toll...
morgen werd ich schauen nen passenden adapter zu bekommen um meine bremse an den rahmen zu bekommen und dann wohl noch ab in die eile.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. August 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. August 2009)

@froop ok vogel solls mitbringen


----------



## tweetygogo (7. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @froop ok vogel solls mitbringen



Habe es noch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (7. August 2009)

moin alle zusammen.


----------



## RidingWebster (7. August 2009)

moin.

ich kann erst wieder ab morgen fahren  komme dann morgen in die eile  und dann machen wir mal nen plan, um uniformierte zu jagen


----------



## tweetygogo (7. August 2009)

Ist gleich einer in der eile?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. August 2009)

ne dauert noch


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2009)

Hier mal eine nette Kombination aus Edel & Schlampe ...







Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit real existierenden Personen sind beabsichtigt und dienen allein meiner Belustigung, man(n) will ja auch mal lachen


----------



## HangLoose (7. August 2009)

Da blieb wohl die Gabel am Schloss hängen! Ich finde es auch lustig! 

Fahrt Ihr noch in der Eile vorbei? Würde dann auch dazu kommen!

Greetz Pelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. August 2009)

jo


----------



## der stimp (7. August 2009)

ich bin gleich mal in der stadt unterwegs nach nem adapter für die bremse schauen und komm dann auch noch mal auf nem sprung in der eile vorbei.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (7. August 2009)

@tweet.....wolltest das Teil für Diana nun abholen, oder wie??


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2009)

Dürfte ich nebenbei etwas anmerken? Ihr redet hier von meinem Eiscrusher also bitte ja?


----------



## der stimp (7. August 2009)

so, ich starte jetzt in die eile.
bis gleich.


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (7. August 2009)

So, nochmal:

Umzug ist am 15. so gegen 10
Da einige meinten, ich soll den Mund aufmachen, tue ich das jetzt hiermit
Wer also helfen möchte, BESCHEID sagen.......


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2009)

Bescheid


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (7. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bescheid




Super!!! Danke.......Adresse schick Ich dir dann;-)


----------



## tweetygogo (7. August 2009)

Seit aber fit dann für Sonntag


----------



## Arschrat38 (7. August 2009)

nabend an Alle so sachen für morgen sind gepackt und ab gehts in harz den neuen bikepark testen ! wünsche allen ein schönes ride on für morgen ! melde mich dann morgen abend noch mal wegen dem helfen ! 
sage jetzt schon mal gute nacht an alle weil ich muß pennen für morgen muß ich ja fit sein ! hier mal zwei videos vom park ![ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5493726"]http://www.vimeo.com/5493726 [/ame]
 so als kleinen vorgeschmack wie es da abgeht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (7. August 2009)

Cooles Video


----------



## DrFroop (8. August 2009)

Guten morgen,Härde...


----------



## der stimp (8. August 2009)

moin froop, moin härde,

irgendwie bin ich leicht platt. der heimweg gestern hat nach der eile noch am henry´s vorbeigeführt und da kann man ja nicht einfach so vorbeiziehen...


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Guten morgen,Härde...



Und cd ok? sind aber auf Daten gemacht, past mehr drauf


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=415123


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. August 2009)

moren....


----------



## der stimp (8. August 2009)

floppi floppi, lass bloss die moren aus dem spiel...


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (8. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Und cd ok? sind aber auf Daten gemacht, past mehr drauf



Wasn für ne Cd????*frechgrinz*


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2009)

D-H-Maeuschen schrieb:


> Wasn für ne Cd????*frechgrinz*




Dein Mann hat gestern noch von mir ne cd bekommen mit Techno drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2009)

Streit um wilde Trails im Deister eskaliert 
Im Deister soll es erneut zu einem Vorfall mit Mountainbikern gekommen sein. Ãber die HintergrÃ¼nde gibt es unterschiedliche Darstellungen.


Aus Sicht der Mountainbiker ist es zu einer neuen Stufe der Eskalation gekommen. Im Forum der Internetseite www.mtb-news.de berichtet ein Vater, dass zwei seiner SÃ¶hne in einer Gruppe von sieben Fahrern an der MÃ¼nder HeerstraÃe gestoppt wurden, weil sie auf einem Parallelweg fuhren. GegenÃ¼ber den Kindern und Jugendlichen soll ein FÃ¶rster verbal gedroht haben, sie mit Farbe zu besprÃ¼hen â so wie dies Mountainbiker mit dem FÃ¶rster-Polenz-Stein am Kammweg vor wenigen Tagen getan hatten. Der jÃ¼ngste der Gruppe, ein AchtjÃ¤hriger aus Neustadt, soll sich vor Angst in die Hose gemacht haben. 

Die Polizei in Wennigsen hat gestern den jÃ¼ngsten Vorfall bestÃ¤tigt, der sich bereits am Montag ereignet haben soll. Beamte hÃ¤tten die Personalien der jungen Mountainbiker aufgenommen. Forstdirektor Georg SchÃ¤fer vom Klosterforstamt hat nach seinem Urlaub erst gestern von den VorwÃ¼rfen gegen einen seiner Mitarbeiter erfahren. Er geht davon aus, dass dieser sich ordnungsgemÃ¤Ã verhalten habe. Ansonsten sei die Gesetzeslage eindeutig: Im Wald dÃ¼rfe abseits der Wege nicht gefahren werden.

Tilman Kluge, Rechtsexperte der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB) rÃ¤t den Fahrern, selbst zur Deeskalation beizutragen. âDie Frage ist, wann ist ein Weg ein Wegâ, sagt Kluge, der das Umweltdezernat des Hochtaunuskreises leitet. Mountainbiker sollten intern auf die Waldbesitzer zugehen und Ã¼ber StreckenwÃ¼nsche diskutieren. 

Der Streit um illegales Fahren auf nicht genehmigten Wegen im Deister eskaliert immer mehr. Das Nagelbrett, dass vor drei Wochen im Springer Stadtwald ausgelegt wurde und Ã¼ber das eine Gruppe Wennigser Mountainbiker fuhr, brachte eine neue Dimension in den Streit. âIch denke auch, dass da viel tiefer verborgen die Missgunst auf die Biker liegtâ, heiÃt es in dem Biker-Forum.



Feindbild Radfahrer M. KrÃ¼ger â 08.08.09 Tja, der Radfahrer muss halt als SÃ¼ndenbock Ã¼berall herhalten. In Hannover dÃ¼rfen die Streetrider nicht mehr an die Oper, Radler in der City werden von der Polizei "gejagt", am Maschsee wird der Radweg fÃ¼r 3 Wochen gesperrt (wÃ¤hrend Autos 4-spurig dran vorbei heizen und direkt davor parken) und da ist doch wohl klar: auch die MTBiker sind SCHULD. Woran auch immer... ? 
Ich selber werde wohl meine RÃ¤der langsam einmotten und lieber mehr und schneller Auto fahren, um der KriminalitÃ¤t zu entgehen (Ticket kosten vielleicht nur 30,- und nen Punkt). Den Kids unter 18 sollte man als Alternative vielleicht Automaten-Knacken, Komasaufen oder gar Hanfanbau empfehlen. Alles scheint mittlerweile besser, als als der IllegalitÃ¤t der Radfahrszene zuzugehÃ¶ren...
(Ironie-Modus: aus)
Die Lobby der Autofahrer, Wanderer, FÃ¶rster und was weiss ich ist halt leider die stÃ¤rkere - da "fÃ¤llt auch die Presse drauf rein". Das Bild der Radler in der Ãffentlichkeit sollte wirklich mal aufpoliert werden: umweltfreundlich, sportiv, nett, solidarisch, .... Liebe Presse, das ist wirklich mal ein anspruchsvoller Rechercheauftrag!


----------



## DrFroop (8. August 2009)

Umzug geschaft,total im arsch aber um nen paar euro reicher Wünsch euch noch nen tollen abend,wobei auch immer!!

Bis morgen dann in der eile..


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2009)

So wer ist nun morgen erst mal in der Eile??
Ich bin um 10 uhr schon da!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Umzug geschaft,total im arsch aber um nen paar euro reicher Wünsch euch noch nen tollen abend,wobei auch immer!!
> 
> Bis morgen dann in der eile..


  komme auch in die eile auf ein oder fünf bierchen


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

so noch mal nabend zusammen war voll geil im harz braunlage ist der beste im harz meiner meinung der bekommt von mir  daumen super lange und echt schnelle abfahrten die einen sein ganzes können und *concentracion* abverlangen echt hammer dagegen ist hannenklee ein kinderspielplatz! die müßen da nochein bischen was machen so schore meßig dannist das da auch in der hinsicht besser als schuhlenberg !


----------



## DrFroop (8. August 2009)

Halli hallo hallöle..

Was´n hier looooooooos??? Nix? 

Laaaaangweilich..*gääähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

ja wenn keiner was schreibt ich kann die seite auch voll spamen !


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

sind warscheinlich auf einer schweinegrippe partiy oder pennen rum oder so !


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

hups meine party! mußnoch warten bis ich wieder schreiben kann


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

und was geht morgen eile oder deister ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

so hier schreibt halt keiner ist voll tote h.... hier


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

so frage nich grade wie viele beitrege  noch bis die seite voll ist und die nägste anfängt !


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

habe jetzt schon 2 halbe und den 6ten vodka waldmeister und ich werde müde!


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. August 2009)

dei letzten 10 postz sind alle von mir


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

So nun bin ich dran!


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Guten morgen alle oder mal wieder keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Was ist denn nun mit heute? erst treffen in der eile?


----------



## MajuBiker (9. August 2009)

morgen tweet


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Deister ist ja heute keiner! wegen der Schweinegrippe Förster


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> morgen tweet




Ein Mensch!!! morgen


----------



## MajuBiker (9. August 2009)

ich würde heute morgen in die eile kommen.
ab wann bist du denn da?


----------



## MajuBiker (9. August 2009)

:d


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Bin so um 10,30 uhr da!!!!! um die Tiere wach zu machen


----------



## MajuBiker (9. August 2009)

ich helfe dir. 
bin dann auch da.


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Das ist gut! Bringe Brot, Brötchen, Lachs , Kaviar, Sekt und alles andere was zu einem  Romantischen Frühstück dazu gehört mit !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (9. August 2009)

ooh ja das wird toll.


----------



## MajuBiker (9. August 2009)

okay bis gleich in der eile.


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Halloooooo AUFSTEHEN!!!


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. August 2009)

Guten morgen.....Tweet, du hast voll ein anner Waffel.....Tiere wecken.......


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Noch einer wach! Freuuuuuu!! Wann seit ihr in der eile??


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Noch einer wach! Freuuuuuu!! Wann seit ihr in der eile??



ICH werde heute auf meinem neuen Balkon relaxen....aber Froopi wollte kommen, weiss aber nicht wann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

Morgäääään,Freaks...

Komme dann heute auch in die eile,werd wohl so gegen weiß ich nicht genau da sein


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Fahren dann auch mal nach Hemmingen!


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Fahren dann auch mal nach Hemmingen!



Wie? heute??? erst inne eile dann wieder nach hemmingen und dann wohl wieder zurück?


----------



## D-H-Maeuschen (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>



???


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Wie? heute??? erst inne eile dann wieder nach hemmingen und dann wohl wieder zurück?



Ja so einwenig rum Fahren! nicht nur Eile!


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

So bin nun weg! bis gleich!!


----------



## der stimp (9. August 2009)

wenn ich richtig wach bin komm ich auch in die eile


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja so einwenig rum Fahren! nicht nur Eile!



hmm...ok


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig wach bin komm ich auch in die eile


was ist bei dir richtig wach sein?Wollt gleich in keller,versuchen die gabelschraubenschlampen los zubekommen und dann los.Wollen wa zusamm hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. August 2009)

ich hab mir grad meinen kaffee gemacht und wollte mich danach anziehen. 
wieviel uhr wolltest du denn starten? dann können wir gern zusammen fahren...


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich hab mir grad meinen kaffee gemacht und wollte mich danach anziehen.
> wieviel uhr wolltest du denn starten? dann können wir gern zusammen fahren...


also vor 12uhr komm ich hier nich weg,wenn das ok is.Weiß nicht ob ich die 3 schrauben da so rausbekomme wie ich mir das vorgestellt habAber dann können wa zusamm los scheppern


----------



## der stimp (9. August 2009)

das ist top! 
meld dich einfach wenn du startest. wollen wir uns dann an der siloah kreuzung treffen?


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> das ist top!
> meld dich einfach wenn du startest. wollen wir uns dann an der siloah kreuzung treffen?


joa,is ne gute wahl,wenn ich soweit bin,meld ich mich dann und wir treffen uns dann dabin dann auch mal wech..bis spöötaa -Röck´n Röll


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

Nabend,wieder zu hause.... Mario,ich komm morgen abend kurz rum wegen der feder,heut net mehr..Kona-Basti,ich brauch den dremel nich mehr,bekomme morgen einen von meinem chef aber danke..


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

Bin auch wieder da!!


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder da!!



tweet,denk mal morgen so gegen 19uhr komm ich dann rum wegen den schrauben,dremel bring ich dann mit


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> tweet,denk mal morgen so gegen 19uhr komm ich dann rum wegen den schrauben,dremel bring ich dann mit




Ist ok!


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist ok!



schick mir dann die tage noch mal ne liste mit den sachen,die ich am sonntag mitbringen muss..und wenn es geht,nicht erst am samstag,mein lilalaunebärchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> schick mir dann die tage noch mal ne liste mit den sachen,die ich am sonntag mitbringen muss..und wenn es geht,nicht erst am samstag,mein lilalaunebärchen..



Schrauben, Akkubohrer , Schaniere, und dich


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Schrauben, Akkubohrer , Schaniere, und dich



du hast die lochplatten vergessen


----------



## wasser 8 (9. August 2009)

froop hast du noch ein parr spangurte


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> froop hast du noch ein parr spangurte



joa,hab ich..wieso? willste dich nu auf deinem bike anschnallen?


----------



## wasser 8 (9. August 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa genau. nein für die lake jump rampe sonst passiert das was mit der schon passiert ist. noch mal und das ist nicht gut noch einen balken habe ich nicht


----------



## DrFroop (9. August 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa genau. nein für die lake jump rampe sonst passiert das was mit der schon passiert ist. noch mal und das ist nicht gut noch einen balken habe ich nicht



sag ich melly bescheid,die soll die dinger dann morgen mitnehmen wenn sie wieder in die wohnung fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (9. August 2009)

gut das wäre nett gute nacht


----------



## DrFroop (10. August 2009)

Gumo Härde..


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. August 2009)

auch einen guten zusammen was geht heute ab ?


----------



## der stimp (10. August 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. August 2009)

hallo is da wehr ? ich glaube nicht !


----------



## DrFroop (10. August 2009)

Nabend auch..is ja mal wieder nich viel los hier..


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Nabend auch..is ja mal wieder nich viel los hier..


nein ist tote hose


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

Mal


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

wieder


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

Doch ich!!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

Ach ja du bist das, hallo!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2009)

So du keiner gute nacht!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. August 2009)

hää??
was´n hier los??


----------



## wasser 8 (10. August 2009)

gutn abend was ist das den spam ohne ende????????????????????????????


----------



## DrFroop (10. August 2009)

wo sind die denn alle??? Is ja kaum noch einer hier


----------



## DrFroop (10. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> hää??
> was´n hier los??


Schnuggi,was is mit meinen  los pedales?
Das is doch mal nen Sofa...


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Schnuggi,was is mit meinen  los pedales?
> Das is doch mal nen Sofa...


sieht ******* aus  wenn schon einen schopper dan einen richtigen und nicht so ne gurke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. August 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> sieht ******* aus  wenn schon einen schopper dan einen richtigen und nicht so ne gurke!


klar,wenn dann nen richtigen aber damit fällste auch auf..


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. August 2009)

das ist ja woll war damit fält man auf


----------



## DrFroop (10. August 2009)

Sooo,freunde der nacht -bin dann auch mal weg,bubu machen tun..wir sehn uns die tage in der eile Ride on und so nen krams..


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. August 2009)

ich wüsche allen die dies lesen oder auch nicht ein gute nacht


----------



## wasser 8 (11. August 2009)

jemand da


----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> jemand da



Ja ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

Ich auch!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

Dann sind ja wir alle wieder da


----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

Ist doch schön mit sich selber zu scheiben!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

Ja finde ich auch


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. August 2009)

ja das ist geil ach übrigens ich bin auch da


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. August 2009)

und auch schon wieder weg bis heute abend ihr drei !


----------



## Mr.John (11. August 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> übrigens ich bin auch da



Too am I


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. August 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Too am I


 und haste jetzt schon ein Bike ?


----------



## Mr.John (11. August 2009)

Nein, leider noch nicht.

Pelle wollte mir vllt seins verkaufen, hat sich aber wegen einem Gabelproblem noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## DrFroop (11. August 2009)

Nabend die Härde..

Booh man ey,ich will wieder biken aber bin immer erst so spät zu hause,das nervt voll...*heul*
Naja,bald is die woche rum und dann wirds wieder ruhiger -hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Nabend die Härde..
> 
> Booh man ey,ich will wieder biken aber bin immer erst so spät zu hause,das nervt voll...*heul*
> Naja,bald is die woche rum und dann wirds wieder ruhiger -hoffe ich.



Ruhe Lake jump ist doch noch!!


----------



## DrFroop (11. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ruhe Lake jump ist doch noch!!


ja schon aber ich will wieder in die eile zum hüppän


----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2009)

An alle ich brauche noch ein dirt Rahmen bis zum W!!!


----------



## DrFroop (11. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> An alle ich brauche noch ein dirt Rahmen bis zum W!!!


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Dirtbikes-Rude-Dude-Rahmen-2008->::10611.html


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Dirtbikes-Rude-Dude-Rahmen-2008->::10611.html


 der ist zu teuer  ebay für 60 bis 90 euro  sofort kauf nur ist der dann bis zum w....da das ist die frage!


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. August 2009)

gute nacht an alle herden tiere und RIDE ON und SObis die tage den in diesem kanal!


----------



## DrFroop (12. August 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten...morgäään


----------



## tweetygogo (12. August 2009)

Wer ist heute alles bei tom?? Müssen wegen Sonntag noch mal reden!!


----------



## der stimp (12. August 2009)

bin am nachmittag in der eile, ein paar runden drehen und komm später dann mit zu tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (12. August 2009)

tach auch mache nichts des schütet hier richtig !


----------



## wasser 8 (12. August 2009)

tweety kannst du mir eine pn schicken habe in der woche nicht wirklich zeit


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. August 2009)

Aua<object width="660" height="525"><p...e" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. August 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wie man youtube videos einbettet in einem post hier??


----------



## Arschrat38 (13. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie man youtube videos einbettet in einem post hier??


 du must die URL rechts oben einramen und kopieren ! und dann hier als link einfügen !


----------



## Arschrat38 (13. August 2009)

einen link fügt mann ein wenn du eine nachricht schreiben willst das kleine ding mit der weltkugel ankligst oberhalb des nachrichten feldes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLIslwHj3VM"]YouTube - Best Crash in Winterberg[/ame] so...

Danke arschrat und gute nach!!


----------



## DrFroop (13. August 2009)

moinsen auch...


----------



## HangLoose (13. August 2009)

Hi Härde!

An Alle: Hier mal ein günstiger Freerider bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190326106930&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruß Pelle


----------



## der stimp (13. August 2009)

noin härde, 
wer ist heut mit in der eilenriede am start?
ich wollt so 14-15h bei mir los düsen...


----------



## RidingWebster (13. August 2009)

ich komme gegen 17:45 kurz in die eile, marius einsammeln. wir wollten dann zur glocke.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. August 2009)

Wer ist alles morgen in der Eile? Besprechung wegen Sonntag!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. August 2009)

alter das ist das alte vx....litle john schlag zu! das ding is zu geil.....
panzer-olli hat mit sonem gerät den kaliberg leuten gezeigt wos langgeht!


----------



## der stimp (13. August 2009)

floppi du alter zerflädderter katalog, antwortest du gar nicht mehr wenn man dir tickert?!? 
oi oi...
kommst gleich mit in die eile?


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. August 2009)

oh oh mario...sorry aber ich befinde mich gerade im streit mit o2 die darufhin mein handy gesperrt haben!!
ich komm dann nach...schätze so 16.30!!


----------



## der stimp (13. August 2009)

nachwehen von der flatrate sache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. August 2009)

ja....schande über mein haupt....man sollte nich alles glauben was einem erzählt wird...


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2009)

Flatrate Falle? Was passiert?


----------



## MajuBiker (13. August 2009)

tweet das du morgen beim meinem vater vorbei schaust wird nichts.
haben i-wie so viel zu tun das niemand auf das gelände kann.
hier aber trotzdem mal der link: http://www.otto-mueller.com/


----------



## MajuBiker (13. August 2009)

samstags nicht offen.


----------



## DrFroop (13. August 2009)

Nabend Mädels,endlich feierabend und zu hause!!


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2009)

kamera is geil, funzt super, bring ich am sa zum umzug wieder mit. danke nochmal


----------



## DrFroop (13. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> kamera is geil, funzt super, bring ich am sa zum umzug wieder mit. danke nochmal



is ok,freut mich wenn ich dir helfen konnte..


----------



## der stimp (13. August 2009)

oi oi, hab grad rausgefunden was unser napalm so in seiner freizeit macht...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoOu2bsyJo8"]YouTube - Moonboy shuffle[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. August 2009)

napalm on speed and terrormucke....
gut das ich dir nich noch mehr gezeigt hab = )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. August 2009)

Ist doch besser alls ein Hoppel die hipper

Ist heute einer in der eile???


----------



## Deleted 130915 (14. August 2009)

jup aber erst bischen später


----------



## tweetygogo (15. August 2009)

So ihr süßen biker morgen geht es los, ab ins wasser!!!
Werde um 8,30 uhr da sein! Wer noch alles???


----------



## wasser 8 (15. August 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh muss ja


----------



## DrFroop (15. August 2009)

Japanisches Ü-Ei...einfach hammer 

http://www.megasinnlos.de/videoclips/1636/japanisches-ueberraschungs-ei.html


----------



## der stimp (15. August 2009)

digga auf was für seiten treibst du dich bloss schon wieder rum!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (15. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> digga auf was für seiten treibst du dich bloss schon wieder rum!?!?



wieso? Normal oder nicht? Ich will auch so nen ü-ei haben


----------



## der stimp (15. August 2009)

frag kona-micha mal nach dem flashlight dingsi, vielleicht überlässt er dir das teil...


----------



## DrFroop (15. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> frag kona-micha mal nach dem flashlight dingsi, vielleicht überlässt er dir das teil...


----------



## der stimp (15. August 2009)

alternativ könntest du dir aus hamburg nen harnröhren dehner besorgen. macht sicher auch viel spass 

ok, themawechsel; 
wer ist morgen ab wann am see?

9 uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh. werd nach dem ausschlafen da hin düsen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. August 2009)

stimpi is heute nich eigentlich harfe??
http://www.break.com/index/the-camping-ramp-jump-of-death.html
so viel zum lake jump


----------



## der stimp (15. August 2009)

joa, wollten eigentlich wild rovers sehen, sind aber nach lecker mittag (tortelliniauflauf und gemischtem salat) total vollgefuttert versackt. 
also, keine harfe, kein guinness und keine kuhle kapelle.

zum video, nu wisst ihr warum ich da auf sicher nicht aktiv dran teilnehmen werde. 
das ich eigentlich gar nicht schwimmen kann, hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. August 2009)

dnke ich werde ab 12 oder 13 da sein...


----------



## der stimp (15. August 2009)

leute, ich park mich mal ins bettchen. 
bis morgen in aller frische zum lake-jump


----------



## wasser 8 (16. August 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmooooooooorgen leuts fahre in na stunde los lakejump


----------



## DrFroop (16. August 2009)

guten morgen,ihr hüpfdohlen

Sehn uns dann später bei cakejum..öhm..lakejump! Kona-Mischa:denk an meine cam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2009)

Moin Härde ... einige sind schon da, grad getelt und wir hüpfen auch demnächst los  

@Floppy - Sry angenommen, erst Kopf einschalten  ach ja, schick mal deine Handy Nr. durch please


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

micha, kommt ihr beiden auch noch zum see?


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2009)

ähm hase, oben schrieb er, dass sie sich dann auch los machen ...


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

bin doch noch nicht ganz da...
kann mir die holde fee vielleicht nen schluck von dem desinfektionsmittel abfüllen und mitbringen? *goaaanz lieb guck*


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2009)

ist schon eingepackt, liebe grüsse von mrs. defekter arm


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

oi
dann werd ich mich auch gleich mal in meinen ruckzuck verstauen und rüber beamen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. August 2009)

moin, leute bin völlig knülle.
werd inner stunde los...und ewig brauchen.
sehen uns am see.


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

floppi änder mal was an deinem lotter lebenswandel. so gehts nu aba ma nich hier, ja. 
wo hast dich gestern blos schon wieder rumgetrieben...


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. August 2009)

umzug helfen und dann nen kleines kräuter experiment...!
so schieb mir was inne kehle und fahr los.....bis hier her gings ja ganz gut![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ0QdN_Ux8s"]YouTube - Gabba Front Berlin - Lacrima Mosa Est[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

naja, wenn du in absehbarer zeit startest, könntest du mich doch eigentlich auch abholen oder?


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. August 2009)

ja eigentlich schon.
aber sobald, mal schauen....könnte 15.30 bei dir sein.
hoffe dir is das nich zu spät?


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

oh, das wäre etwas arg spät. 
um 15h wollte ich mich schon längst in der sonne räkeln und nen chilligen machen. 
dann lass uns lieber direkt am tümpel einfinden.


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. August 2009)

ja, ok... da sehen wir uns dann


----------



## tweetygogo (16. August 2009)

Danke an ALLE die mitgemacht haben 
Es ist mega GEIL gewesen


----------



## DrFroop (16. August 2009)

Härde,das war mal wieder ein echt sowas von geiler tag - WOW! Bilder vom Lakehüppän kommen dann auch noch,sind nen paar echt geile fotos dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2009)

Auch von uns beiden Stinkern ein GROSSER Dank an Alle die da gewesen sind und einfach nur Spass hatten. Ebenso müssen wir um einen verschollenen Freund aus den letzten 2 beiden vergangenen Lakejumps in Hannover trauern - das Lakejump Bike ist von uns gegangen.  doch wir sind voller Zuversicht - wir werden es retten, aus den von Blaualgen bewachten Teich ... uns kriegen se nich ....

Warten schon voller Spannung auf die Pics


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

tweet, hast klasse gemacht, organisiert und überhaupt. ebenso wie alle anderen die beteiligt waren!!!
war ein klasse tag  

marco ist auch heil (mit diversen stürzen mit seinem hirsch) daheim angekommen. kaum zur tür rein, gleich ins bett...


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. August 2009)

ja hammer tag gewesen.
besonderen dank gilt:
tweet fürs organiesieren und bauen,
dem thomas fürs bike zuverfügung stellen,
und allen anderen für die geile stimmung!!!


----------



## DrFroop (16. August 2009)

Soooo,Bilder sind online...


----------



## DrFroop (16. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ja hammer tag gewesen.
> besonderen dank gilt:
> tweet fürs organiesieren und bauen,
> dem thomas fürs bike zuverfügung stellen,
> und allen anderen für die geile stimmung!!!



Und ein ganz besonderen dank an dieser stelle,geht an Basti und seine Mama!!! Danke für den hin und abtransport der rampe..


----------



## der stimp (16. August 2009)

kuhle bilder von heute froop. gab so einiges zum schmunzeln


----------



## DrFroop (16. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> kuhle bilder von heute froop. gab so einiges zum schmunzeln



so ohne fullface kommen die wahren gesichter zum vorschein beim hüppän.. Sind schon einige lustige dabei


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. August 2009)

hey froop, zu deinem speziellen ei hab ich bis jetz nur ne japsen seite gefunden und hier noch nen anderes product von der selben firma
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFMCcHpaWQ8"]YouTube - Tenga - Soft Tube Cup - www.RucoFuco.cz[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (17. August 2009)

moin härde

die sonne lacht schon wieder, das es nur ein guter tag zum dreckhügel hüpfen werden kann.


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2009)

hiho, hier scheint auch die Sonne, ich seh sie nur net wegen der vielen Wolken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (17. August 2009)

Ist heute einer in der eile??


----------



## der stimp (17. August 2009)

war gestern zumindest so abgesprochen das heute fröhliches hügelhüpfen in der eile ist. 

sagt mal, hat einer von euch mal wieder was vom napalm john gesehen, gehört, gelesen?


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

moin auch..

ob ich heute in die eile komme,weiß ich noch nicht genau,muss noch so einiges erledigen,was die letzte woche liegen geblieben ist..


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2009)

@Dr. - hast du alle hoch geladen btw. hast du die Rohdateien parat, damit ich die mal bekommen kann.


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Dr. - hast du alle hoch geladen btw. hast du die Rohdateien parat, damit ich die mal bekommen kann.



hab nur die hochgeladen,die auch wirklich groovy sind,ich brenn die alle dann auch cd und lass sie dir zukommen


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2009)

... danke schon mal im Vorraus ...


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

@Stimp - haste heute mal etwas zeit wegen der dämpferfeder? Wenn,ja -würde es machbar sein mir die rumzubringen wenn du in die eile fährst?


----------



## der stimp (17. August 2009)

klar, kann ich machen. weiss nur noch nciht genau wann ich hier starte


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> klar, kann ich machen. weiss nur noch nciht genau wann ich hier starte



bin eh noch ne weile zu hause,wenn du dann unten bist,lass ma aufm handy 2 mal klingeln,meine klingel is immer noch nich wieder repariert worden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (17. August 2009)

He ho unser Lake jump Bike ist wieder da! == http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440958


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He ho unser Lake jump Bike ist wieder da! == http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440958



is das kleine böse ding endlich wieder nach hause gekommen? Gibt aber dann erstmal stubenarrest


----------



## tweetygogo (17. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> is das kleine böse ding endlich wieder nach hause gekommen? Gibt aber dann erstmal stubenarrest




Es hat nun Bade Verbot


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Es hat nun Bade Verbot


wann haste das denn da wieder raus geholt?


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. August 2009)

wo wart ihr heut alle?


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2009)

Why?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (17. August 2009)

bin ab vier inner eile gewesen und es waren nur mike und freundin da...bin dann 1915 abgehauen...
morgen wer da?


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2009)

Ma schaun ... erklär mal bitte deine Sig auf Deutsch, so dass man die versteht.


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. August 2009)

erklär ich dir beim nächsten treffen = )
kannste dir aber eigentlich auch denken oder?
nun gut schnell duschen und dann schnell noch nwd7 geguckt und dann pennen!"
gute nacht und bis morgen inner eile.


----------



## DrFroop (17. August 2009)

tag  und so..tweety is in der zeitung..aba das bild is so..naja,hab mehr erhofft von nem profi

http://www.neuepresse.de/layout/set/gallery/Nachrichten/Startseite/Bild-des-Tages/Bild-des-Tages/Sprung-ins-Kuehle/(at) 

bin wohl morgen auch mal wieder in der eile aber erst gegen späterMan verzeihe mir mein fern bleiben..


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. August 2009)

froopy dein link funzt nich =(


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

hä? wieso das denn nicht?


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

Der Link geht ins leere, eventuell zu lange Zeichenfolge und die Boardsoftware schneidet da was ab (against SPAM)
... stell noch mal rein oder eben 1-2 Ebenen höher verlinken.


----------



## der stimp (18. August 2009)

morgen härde


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

irgendwie gehen da gar keine links..oder ich bin einfach nur zu doof


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

Hab die Neue Presse DB nun seit 10min. gefordert aber kein Ergebniss ... hoffe doch, dass ich was übersehen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. August 2009)

Habe die Zeitung!!!
Nestes ja wirt alles besser!!


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

Kannste den Artikel einscannen und hochladen?


----------



## Mr.John (18. August 2009)

Um auf das Link zu kommen, kopiert mal folgenden Link in euer Browser:


```
http://www.neuepresse.de/Nachrichten/Startseite/Bild-des-Tages/Bild-des-Tages/Sprung-ins-Kuehle
```
So müsste es gehen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

Oder wir machen das einfach so


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

Taaaaaaaaaaag,wer is denn heut so in der eile?


----------



## Mr.John (18. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Oder wir machen das einfach so



Und dieser Text kommt hinzu:


> Wer kann, der stÃ¼rzt sich bei der Hitze ins Wasser â zur Not mit dem Fahrrad. Wie es geht, zeigte "Lake Jumper" Tweety in Hannover.


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Und dieser Text kommt hinzu:
> 
> 
> Da ist ein "zeigt" zuviel drinne.



.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. August 2009)

Schaut mal hier rein!!=== http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2656


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bitte den Nachnamen weg machen!!
> 
> Schaut mal hier rein!!=== http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2656



  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

Geiles Video ... muss mehr davon haben, wenn es nochmal schön wird jetzt am WE, wie schauts aus, so der harte Kern und so?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. August 2009)

ich fahr jetz los!!
diese we bin ich in berlin...=(


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Geiles Video ... muss mehr davon haben, wenn es nochmal schön wird jetzt am WE, wie schauts aus, so der harte Kern und so?



Also sollte es wieder so ne ballerhitze werden und der wind etwas weniger,bin ich dabei..auch mit jumpen Wäre kuuhl wenn wir noch nen 2. bike hätten,das man auch zu zweit ins kühle nass drop´n kann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2009)

Glückwunsch aus dem Wald für das gelungene Event und die ausnahmsweise mal gute Presse


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. August 2009)

froop kommst du auch eile??


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Glückwunsch aus dem Wald für das gelungene Event und die ausnahmsweise mal gute Presse


 

Vielen Dank, wir arbeiten ja auch daran, dass wir eben nicht nur im Forst ne gute Figur machen *Scherz*,
... ne mal im Ernst, war echt Nice und die Presse passt schon, auch wenn es dieses Jahr etwas weniger Leute waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froop kommst du auch eile??


ja ich komm auch aber will noch ne andere feder einbauen und dann noch mal fix zur bank ne überweisung machen..denk mal so in 1 1/2 std bin ich da.. 
@Kona Micha : kommt ihr auch oder du oder wie auch immer? Würde dir dann die bilder mitbringen


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. August 2009)

ok bis dann!!


----------



## Mr.John (18. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bitte den Nachnamen weg machen!!



Der ist nun weg.

Das Video von dir ist echt toll. Wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## Arschrat38 (18. August 2009)

nabend zusammen bin wieder fit und schaue nachher mal rum !


----------



## DrFroop (18. August 2009)

Nabend ihr bike-pussy´s..

@Stimp - die feder passt,dankedir,oh großer meister für diese gabe!! Ach so,was willste denn dafür überhaupt haben?


----------



## der stimp (19. August 2009)

froop, fahr die mal erstmal ne weile und schau ob sie dir auch langfristig liegt...


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. August 2009)

mario morgen misburg?? froop wollte nech der arbeit mal vorbeischauen und dann sind noch krawalter und arschrat da vieleicht auch alfi

03:16...kann nich pennen. hier is auch nix los...hmmm


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froop, fahr die mal erstmal ne weile und schau ob sie dir auch langfristig liegt...



jau,mach ich..aber hab schon gesten nen heiden unterschied bemerkt.
Felix - ob das heut was wird kann ich dir noch nich so sicher sagen,meld mich dann bei dir wegen bmx


----------



## der stimp (19. August 2009)

mit misburg muss ich mal schauen wie es mit der zeit klappt. 

bekomm morgen mein neues dirtbike
graues identity p45 mit schwarzer ns fundamental starrgabel, halo laufrad für hinten und den giftgrünen halo twinrail reifen und giftgrünen griffen  
ich denk mal das wird ne lecker bude. 
fehlen mir nur noch vorderrad, lenker, vorbau, steuersatz, sattelstütze+klemme und sattel...
wenn wer was davon hat - LAUT geben...


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. August 2009)

Notruf! hat irgend jemand noch nen vorbau für diese 25.4 lenker rumliegen??
will heute mein alten race fece lenker anbauen hab aber nur 31,8 klemmung, wär geil wenn sich bis in 2stunden jemand findet dann muss ich den nich teuer kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. August 2009)

musst mal rumkommen, ich hab chims da...


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. August 2009)

cims?
meinste die adapter fürn vorbau??


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

Wird ja immer leerer in der eile Wo seit ihr denn alle??


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2009)

Bei Tom!!!
Schaffe es heute nicht , oder kanst du noch mal kurz rum kommen??


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bei Tom!!!
> Schaffe es heute nicht , oder kanst du noch mal kurz rum kommen??



ne du,melly is gleich bald da und ich hab das essen aufm herd,dat wird nix..wenn dann eben morgen,biste dann eile?

Ach ja : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/204813/cat/45


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ne du,melly is gleich bald da und ich hab das essen aufm herd,dat wird nix..wenn dann eben morgen,biste dann eile?
> 
> Ach ja : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/204813/cat/45




Kenne ich schon 

In der Eile bin ich Freitag, und dann noch mal Hemmingen


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

Was is denn nu überhaupt mit Lake Jump 09 die 2te? Wird das dieses we was oder wie?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Was is denn nu überhaupt mit Lake Jump 09 die 2te? Wird das dieses we was oder wie?




Ne glaube nicht! Aber Deister! du auch??


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne glaube nicht! Aber Deister! du auch??



deister? Bei den temperaturen da hoch schlurren? ähm..weiß nich so genau ob ich das meinem kreislauf antun muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. August 2009)

froop? was warn los?


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froop? was warn los?



musste doch länger arbeiten,hab deine nummer zu hause vergessen,wäre beinahe ausm fenster gefallen und in der eile fast gemault..sonst is alles schick und schön..sorry das ich mich nich gemeldet hab


----------



## der stimp (19. August 2009)

moin jungs (und mädels)

hattet ihr soweit nen fluffigen tag?
ich war heut zombies spielen, ikea heimsuchen und noch mehr zombies spielen.

mal schauen wie das morgen bei mir zeitlich läuft, dann komm ich auch in die eile.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. August 2009)

stimpi ich komm morgen vorbei wegen lenker!!
sag mal ne zeit!!


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

kann ich dir (noch) nicht so genau sagen weil hauke aus bremen kommt und noch keine genaue ankunftszeit weiss. 
ich meld mich dann sobald ich was genaues weiss.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. August 2009)

okile dokelie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

moin

wer is´n heute so in der eile?


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

moin, 
ich eher nicht und wenn erst später. 
um 14.40 bekomm ich meine neuen teile fürs dirtbike und dann mal weitersehen. 

felix wie machen wir das denn heute? 
um 14.38 kommt hauke mit dem zug an. willst du vorher zu mir kommen oder treffen wir uns am bahnhof?
oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## tweetygogo (20. August 2009)

Eile ist bei mir morgen nur!! wer noch??
Bitte mal an die CD denken!


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

heckenschere mal anders

http://www.vlol.tv/videos/428/piranha-qui-se-la-pete.html



.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. August 2009)

stimpi...wir machen das jetz ganz anders. ich fahr ja erst wieder ab montag fahrrad, also würd ich sagen treffen wir uns montag oder dienstag!?


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

wie du magst und meinst. kommt deine ma dieses wochenende?
wegen der laufräder.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. August 2009)

nee ich bin in berlin, hab aber schon 26zöller drinn.
hab ich gestern nacht umgebaut, weil ich nicht pennen konnte....


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2009)

Und sonst?


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

soooo,erstma ne runde pommes in kopp drücken,ne kurze dusche und dann ab inne eile..


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2009)

Bei dem Wetter? ... verwirrt den Kopf schüttelt und sich den Gartenschlauch über die Rübe hält ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter? ... verwirrt den Kopf schüttelt und sich den Gartenschlauch über die Rübe hält ...



na klar..allemale besser als bei dem wetter im deister sich den sicheren hitzetot zu holen 
Das is  es aber bestimmt auch etwas kühler...


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

Nach genauer peilung der örtlichen wetterlage und einem sehr genauen blick aufs thermometer,hat sich der kleine fruchtzwerg seinen plan,in die eile zu fahren nochmals durchdacht und kam zu dem ergebniss das es keine so gute idee wäre,da nu hin zu eiern.
FAZIT: Mir fällt grad nix dazu ein..


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2009)

LOL, ich brech weg mit dir  ... hier ziehts sich grad etwas zu und Wind kommt auf, wird es doch noch Regen geben?


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> LOL, ich brech weg mit dir  ... hier ziehts sich grad etwas zu und Wind kommt auf, wird es doch noch Regen geben?



denk mal nicht,das es noch regnet auch wenn es mal bitter bitter nötig wäre..


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2009)

Man glaubt es kaum, mir hat n Vogel neben mir auf den Tisch geschissen ... geht mal garnet


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Man glaubt es kaum, mir hat n Vogel neben mir auf den Tisch geschissen ... geht mal garnet





 wie geil..


----------



## tweetygogo (20. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> wie geil..



Komm doch mal rum mit der CD??


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Komm doch mal rum mit der CD??



deine bilder bekommste morgen,vögelchen..


----------



## tweetygogo (20. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> deine bilder bekommste morgen,vögelchen..




Alles ok!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (20. August 2009)

nabend 

ist wer samstag eile und sonntag deister und dann eile?


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. August 2009)

so komm grad wieder mit brausekopf....war am altwarmbücherner see und chinamann essen.....haha ar so geil...und jetzt noch nen bissel tv und morgen inne muddastadt...!!!!lol 5stunden bahnfahrt regio!!! saufen und leute kennenlernen!!!

lasst ma alle bei couchsurfing.org anmelden...LOL!


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so komm grad wieder mit brausekopf....war am altwarmbücherner see und chinamann essen.....haha ar so geil...und jetzt noch nen bissel tv und morgen inne muddastadt...!!!!lol 5stunden bahnfahrt regio!!! saufen und leute kennenlernen!!!
> 
> *lasst ma alle bei couchsurfing.org anmelden...LOL*!



hab ich auch eben gesehn.. is klar,in paris nen sofa und das klo im treppenhausMuss ich mir geben


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

war heut in der eile, mit corsair basti und julian buddeln. 
hatte noch hauke aus bremen im gepäck und war noch echt ganz lustig. wenn auch unerträglich heiss. 

mein neues dirtbike wird der hammer... lecker lecker


----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> war heut in der eile, mit corsair basti und julian buddeln.
> hatte noch hauke aus bremen im gepäck und war noch echt ganz lustig. wenn auch unerträglich heiss.
> 
> mein neues dirtbike wird der hammer... lecker lecker



ich wollt eigendlich auch noch kommen aber bei dem wetter? 2 worte:
Äh ÄH...


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

selber schuld. gab heut röck´n röllchen und schwitzi schwitzi gratis noch dazu 
aber jetzt regnets wenigstens son bissel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> selber schuld. gab heut röck´n röllchen und schwitzi schwitzi gratis noch dazu
> aber jetzt regnets wenigstens son bissel.



na mal sehn ob ich dann morgen rumkomme aber denk mal schon..Puky möchte auch mal wieder gassi gefahren werden


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. August 2009)

is doch allei geil...hab sogar die passende mucke zu dem wetter
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKROKima6Hk"]YouTube - Let Me Love You [Reggaeton Remix][/ame]


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

ich sach zu dieser geschmacklosigkeit die du uns, und das scheinbar, ohne schlechtes gewissen antust, nur folgendes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDvDt-4UbQA"]YouTube - Gabba spongebob[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (20. August 2009)

die nummer ist aber auch nicht ohne 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siFBGh-4_d8"]YouTube - Ravehai - Extreme Terror [Kleiner Hai Verarsche][/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. August 2009)

Bitte??
was hat das denn mit guter laune und sommer zutun?
was du postest ist lachen ohne ende aber nich tanzbar....und vorallem nich chillig
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw9bCK9hfPA"]YouTube - Dub Incorporation - Rude Boy[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. August 2009)

oder:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2RwYqujrgY"]YouTube - Dub Incorporation - Police Murderer[/ame]
das is summer feeling und funny.....it´s summer time...


----------



## der stimp (21. August 2009)

vielleicht net sommer aber sehr chillig

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ2flAh4VTQ"]YouTube - We are the champions - The Busters ( ska )[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (21. August 2009)

das ist auf jeden fall ne absolute partynummer 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIFQrSrGH4g"]YouTube - The Business - Drinking and driving[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. August 2009)

busters und business gehen auf jeden steil
aber net so wirklich summer, kann man irgend wie jeden tag hören und das eine oder andere bierchen trinken mit mitgröhl potenzial
froop sagt gar nix mehr....traut der sich nich mehr??


----------



## der stimp (21. August 2009)

naja, er möchte gern heimatmelodien anpreisen, hat aber sicher die sorge das wir dann nicht mehr mit ihm spielen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (21. August 2009)

du sagst es...soll ich dir mal montag oder dienstag die räder vorbeibrimgen??


----------



## der stimp (21. August 2009)

joa, das wäre super roarrrr


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. August 2009)

so lngsam pennen...


----------



## der stimp (21. August 2009)

guts nächtle


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

Moin moin,

endlich mal wieder nen bissel regenMit eile wird bei mir heute nix,chef sei dank..


----------



## RidingWebster (21. August 2009)

moin.

wasn nun mit sa. und so.? geht ihr biken oder eher alle chillen?


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> wasn nun mit sa. und so.? geht ihr biken oder eher alle chillen?



ich bin sa in der eile,so. deister weiss ich noch nich sooo genau


----------



## tweetygogo (21. August 2009)

deister, wer ist das? Weiß ich noch nicht was los ist!
Wenn ich deister fahre dann nur nach Steinkrug, da kann man sich was volllll geiles bauen! und da ist keiner.
Was meint ihr? wer kommt mit?


----------



## RidingWebster (21. August 2009)

diese we hab ich kein bock auf bauen, muss biken, die woche war echt stressig für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wenn ich deister fahre dann nur nach Steinkrug, da kann man sich was volllll geiles bauen! und da ist keiner.
> Was meint ihr? wer kommt mit?


 
Genau Tweet, auch gut das es niemand weis  das im Steinkrug keiner is und man da voll geil bauen kann ...


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> deister, wer ist das? Weiß ich noch nicht was los ist!
> Wenn ich deister fahre dann nur nach Steinkrug, da kann man sich was volllll geiles bauen! und da ist keiner.
> *Was meint ihr? wer kommt mit?*



Das zum thema Deister:


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)




----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

Der muss jetzt noch sein...


----------



## tweetygogo (21. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Der muss jetzt noch sein...



Kommste denn heute noch rum??


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommste denn heute noch rum??



bin eben erst wieder reingekommen,könntest du vielleicht kurz vorbei düsen wegen den bilders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (21. August 2009)

Dann machen wir das sonntag!?


----------



## wasser 8 (21. August 2009)

nabend geile bilder aber die schilder im deister??????????


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nabend geile bilder* aber die schilder im deiste*r??????????



das is nich ausm deister.. wäre ja der hammer wenn doch

@Tweet - ich komm morgen vormittag mal kurz zu dir rum und bring dir die cd vorbei..


----------



## tweetygogo (21. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> das is nich ausm deister.. wäre ja der hammer wenn doch
> 
> @Tweet - ich komm morgen vormittag mal kurz zu dir rum und bring dir die cd vorbei..



Und wann ca:???


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Und wann ca:???



einen moment -ich befrage mal eben das orakel der allmächtigen müllhalde...

nachm aufstehen erstmal kaffee trinken,sagt das orakel und dann die täglichen,vormittagsaufgaben erledigen..laut aussage des oral..orakels werde ich so gegen 11:00 bei dir vor dem haus stehen


----------



## tweetygogo (21. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> einen moment -ich befrage mal eben das orakel der allmächtigen müllhalde...
> 
> nachm aufstehen erstmal kaffee trinken,sagt das orakel und dann die täglichen,vormittagsaufgaben erledigen..laut aussage des oral..orakels werde ich so gegen 11:00 bei dir vor dem haus stehen



Alles ok


----------



## DrFroop (21. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Alles ok


ich weiß wo ne menge puky´s sind..das is wie so ne härde,4-6 stück und alle noch komplett beisammen..


----------



## tweetygogo (22. August 2009)

Ja ja die lange Weile mal wieder!!!

He ich fahre morgen Deister aber mit meinen Dirt, aber nur zum geheimspot.
Wer kommt noch mit???


----------



## DrFroop (22. August 2009)

moin auch,Härde..

werd heute mal wieder eile kommen,dh mäuschen incl.  @Tweet - ich komm doch erst so gegen halb 12,das orakle hatte ich sich gestern etwas vertan in der prognose..
Wer is noch heut eile?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. August 2009)

Ist ok!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5570427"]Airik Elstracular Spectacular on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2009)

moin moin,

ein vöglein flog alleine im wald herrum,
lg [email protected]
musste mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden hab schon entzugserscheinungen so ohne netz und härde.


----------



## DrFroop (22. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ein vöglein flog alleine im wald herrum,
> lg [email protected]
> musste mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden hab schon entzugserscheinungen so ohne netz und härde.



kommt ihr heute auch inne eile?


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2009)

Jo


----------



## DrFroop (22. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jo



ich bring dann die cd mit den bilders mit...bis später dann


----------



## DrFroop (22. August 2009)

alter was hier denn bloß los?? Totentanz im rosa tütü oder was?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. August 2009)

Ich TOT du huga huga machen!!


----------



## DrFroop (22. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich TOT du huga huga machen!!



so wird es dann aussehn..Vögelchen


----------



## tweetygogo (22. August 2009)

So nun mal an alle!
Was ist nun mit morgen wer macht was?
Ich fahre in den Deister!
Wer noch?​


----------



## RidingWebster (22. August 2009)

georg und ich sind dabei!!! uwe wollte auch mitkommen.

EDIT: Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen wünsche ich allen!!!
Georg kommt nicht mit, der ist fertig vom arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (23. August 2009)

wieder zu haaaaauseeeeeeee...


----------



## RidingWebster (23. August 2009)

ich auch


----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

Bin auch daaaaa!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> wieder zu haaaaauseeeeeeee...



Hauste die Fotos noch hoch??


----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> wieder zu haaaaauseeeeeeee...



He schau mal schnellllll ==== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/205625/cat/42


----------



## DrFroop (23. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He schau mal schnellllll ==== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/205625/cat/42



kellerfund?? wer läßt denn sowas im keller stehen und vergisst es??? sehr sehr fragwürdig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> kellerfund?? wer läßt denn sowas im keller stehen und vergisst es??? sehr sehr fragwürdig..




Der ist ok! und der preis auch! mach das und das andere nicht!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (23. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Der ist ok! und der preis auch! mach das und das andere nicht!!!!


  zu spät..


----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> zu spät..



Was ist mit denn Fotos von heute??


----------



## DrFroop (23. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Was ist mit denn Fotos von heute??


mach ich morgen,muss gleich noch nen bissel arbeiten und dann inne heia huschen


----------



## RidingWebster (23. August 2009)

macht er morgen 

vllt. schafft er es heute noch  *fest dran glaube


----------



## DrFroop (23. August 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> macht er morgen
> 
> vllt. schafft er es heute noch  *fest dran glaube


wenn ich es noch schaffe,dann heute noch immer locker bleiben..komm chrischi -ich tupf dir mal die träne da weg...


----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

Muss auch


----------



## DrFroop (23. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Muss auch


na komm,tweet - du auch..*tupf tupf* und nu nehmt euch nen keks und trinkt ne warme milch


----------



## tweetygogo (23. August 2009)

Na gut dann mach es morgen


----------



## RidingWebster (23. August 2009)

kekse hab ich  milch auch  hammer abend, wenn dann noch die pics kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. August 2009)

moin härde, 

felix, wie is, kommst heut rum wegen der laufräder?
musst aber hier schreiben, hab mein handy gestern bei steven vergessen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. August 2009)

15:00 bei dir mario??
und dann misburg??
Dönertiere jagen`??


----------



## der stimp (24. August 2009)

15h bei mir ist ein masterplan. 
misburg heut eher nicht. 
willst du döntertiere in misburg jagen oder bmx bahn unsicher machen? ich kann auch was kochen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. August 2009)

hodensuppe und penisnudeln??
Karl da liegt ein toter mann in unserem haus....
nee dönertiere eher eile...misburg nen bischen fahrrad handling üben weil 26 zoll fährt sich ja ganz anders....


----------



## der stimp (24. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> Karl da liegt ein toter mensch in unserem haus....



ou hey, wie kommt der denn hier rein?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8"]YouTube - Lamas mit HÃ¼ten [german Fandub][/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. August 2009)

...äh ich hatte hunger auf hände...


----------



## der stimp (24. August 2009)

kona micha kommt nachher auch rum. 
hoffe es ist dir recht.


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. August 2009)

sehr gerne....gruppenkuscheln oder:
" endlich ist es wieder mal so weit,
ja es wurde auch mal wieder zeit,
.
.
.
.
wochenend und schlägerei,
wir trinken viel und sind dabei,
schalalalaala!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (24. August 2009)

Kommt morgen einer mit nach hemingen? wollte da an der dirt strecke was baun! werde um 13 uhr bei mir Los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (24. August 2009)

@tweet: wie besprochen, da wird nix gebaut, das wollen und sollen die machen, die auch die genehmigung haben, bzw. hatten!


----------



## tweetygogo (24. August 2009)

Baue ja nicht! besser ja nur aus! darf ich ja, meint er! und die sind morgen ja auch da.


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. August 2009)

wo ist das in h.... und ist das nur für dirt oder auch was für dicke kisten ?


----------



## RidingWebster (24. August 2009)

nur dirt!!!

ok tweet, hörte sich so an, als wolltest du was neues bauen. achja, hab morgen um 13uhr ein termin, könnte erst später.


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. August 2009)

hätte lust aber ich bin bei mario frühstücken und weis noch nich wie lange das dauert
hast du die genaue adresse??


----------



## tweetygogo (25. August 2009)

Also kommt nun einer mit oder nicht???
Wenn ja 13uhr bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2009)

Moin Tweet, denke mal, dass wenn ich hier feddig bin ich nachkomme


----------



## tweetygogo (25. August 2009)

Alles jut


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2009)

Planänderung, komme nicht.


----------



## Fr33mind (25. August 2009)

ist Jemand am Wochenende in der Eilenriede unterwegs? (okay... wahrscheinkich ja  )
Denn die Deviese: alleine Biken ist toof


----------



## RidingWebster (25. August 2009)

@tweet: konnte heute leider net, hab heute ne zahn op gehabt!

@froop: was geht mit den bildern?
@[email protected]: bei dir das selbe?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. August 2009)

mario! hilfe...wann kann ich morgen zu dir?
brauchmal deinen rat.


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2009)

oi oi, komm einfach rum wann du magst. 
ok, nicht vor 11 uhr aber sonst, wann du magst... 
so, nu muss der onkel aber mal in sein bettchen hoch kraxeln und ne runde grunzen. 
bis morgen dann


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. August 2009)

schlaf gut......ich träum von dir


----------



## tweetygogo (26. August 2009)

Wer kommt heute noch zu tom??


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2009)

Hmm, keiner warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (26. August 2009)

mario 14 bei dir? und dann suchen wir ne 16er cruisen durch hannover und sooooooo........


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2009)

joa, passt...


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2009)

Okay ... sehn wir uns heute?


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2009)

falls du mich meinst, jupp, bin nachher auch bei thomas


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. August 2009)

hi an alle ich mußte bis halb 1 arbeiten  und mache heute nichts mehr


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. August 2009)

so werd jetz pennen gehen....
mein motto des tages: i-tunes is lustig und essacher luft is ne sünde wert!!!


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

floppi, hast ein gutes motto erwischt...
wie ist deine morgige tagesplanung?


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. August 2009)

schlafen, drogen ehmen, wild onanieren und dann wieder schlafen...nee keine ahnung.
abends so gegen 19uhr uss ich spätestens wieder zu hause sein...


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

ach ja, da war ja was... 
erstmal die kräuterbar schänden  
lass uns morgen nochmal weiterschauen. mir fallen schon die aufen zu. 
bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (27. August 2009)

nachti sagt die kräuterhexe!



11:44
moin moin...nix los hier?
hmm...gut gut, erst mal nen kratom tee schlürfen....


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

moin käuterhexe, 
du wolltest doch nen chilligen machen und da wollten wir dich hier im forum nicht mit unserm geschreibsel verwirren


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin käuterhexe,
> du wolltest doch nen chilligen machen und da wollten wir dich hier im forum nicht mit unserm geschreibsel verwirren



Mach mir mal nen preis für die grünen reifen!


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Mach mir mal nen preis fÃ¼r die grÃ¼nen reifen!



120â¬ klare sache die beiden reifen sind aussergwÃ¶hnlich und sind durch die kulturstadt bremen gerollt....das hat den preiÃ nach oben getrieben

tweet kann ich mal am 18. september vorbeikommen? muss ne bremse befÃ¼llt und entlÃ¼ftet werden? hast du noch dot 4 da??
Bitte is wichtig...


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

tweet, hast du heut zeit das ich mal kurz rumkommen kann den steuersatz von meinem dirtbike austauschen?


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, hast du heut zeit das ich mal kurz rumkommen kann den steuersatz von meinem dirtbike austauschen?



Um 18 uhr kannste kommen!!?
Was ist mit den reifen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

Tag die Damen..und Pussy´s  

Auch mal wieder da,denk mal morgen wieder eile - Chrischi,ich bring dir ne cd mit bilders mit 

Nervige woche morgen endlich zu ende naja..nu is ja wieder fast wooooochenendäääääääää!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Tag die Damen..und Pussy´s
> 
> Auch mal wieder da,denk mal morgen wieder eile - Chrischi,ich bring dir ne cd mit bilders mit
> 
> Nervige woche morgen endlich zu ende naja..nu is ja wieder fast wooooochenendäääääääää!!!!



Chris kommt morgen mit nach Hemmingen! du auch? wollte so um 12 uhr Los!

Was ist mit den Fotos?


----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

Hat noch jemand nen paar reifen,26" 2,5 für kleines geld??


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

Nein! ich nicht


----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Chris kommt morgen mit nach Hemmingen! du auch? wollte so um 12 uhr Los!
> 
> Was ist mit den Fotos?



was soll ich denn bitte in hemmingen auf nem dirt spot? außerdem bin ich um 12 noch am arbeiten Die fotos brenn ich dir dann bis morgen


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

Ok!


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. August 2009)

hi und nabend zusammen ich habe auch kein reifen mehr rumliegen


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

tweety, stell schon mal das bier warm, du bekommst gleich besuch


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. August 2009)

und noch mal eine frage wieso will Kona Micha sein bike vereusern ? hat er etwar kein bock mehr auf biken oder hat er ein neues in aussicht !


----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> und noch mal eine frage wieso will Kona Micha sein bike vereusern ? hat er etwar kein bock mehr auf biken oder hat er ein neues in aussicht !



denk mal er will nen neues koofen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (27. August 2009)

achso habe mich schon gewundert!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

Na dann hau mal rein!


----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Na dann hau mal rein!



Tweet,hast du schwarzen sprühlack? Also so inna dose,muss nich viel sein..


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Tweet,hast du schwarzen sprühlack? Also so inna dose,muss nich viel sein..



Nein leider nicht!

kannste morgen um 14 uhr?
Dann wollen wir Los!


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

tweet, war mal wieder ein richtig netter abend bei dir. danke, hast mir echt den tag gerettet. 

micha, brauchst matt oder glanz? sitz grad auf dem sofa und bin zu faul in mein zimmer zu gehen um zu schauen welche ich da hab. 
matt auf jeden fall und glanz evtl.


----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, war mal wieder ein richtig netter abend bei dir. danke, hast mir echt den tag gerettet.
> 
> micha, brauchst matt oder glanz? sitz grad auf dem sofa und bin zu faul in mein zimmer zu gehen um zu schauen welche ich da hab.
> matt auf jeden fall und glanz evtl.



is eigendlich völlig schnuppe,hauptsache schwarz..wäre für meinen alten cratoni helm,den streifen in der mitte neu machen.Komme dann morgen mal bei dir kurz rum.
@Tweet - 14uhr und dann? Hemmingen? Da-komm-ich-nich-mit-weil-ich-da-nix-h.ü.p.p.e.n-kann..


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2009)

oki, schau mal wenn du es schaffst, vor 12 da zu sein. 
marco und ich wollten micha noch bei ein paar sachen helfen....


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2009)

Kanst da hüp hop machen! und danach in die eile!


----------



## DrFroop (27. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oki, schau mal wenn du es schaffst, vor 12 da zu sein.
> marco und ich wollten micha noch bei ein paar sachen helfen....



ich muss bis 12 arbeiten und bin vor halb 2 nich zu hause,dann verschieben wir das ganze halt etwas. Is auch nich soooo wichtig.

@Tweet-bis ich soweit bin das ich los komme,wirds halb 3-3 werden,also mit morgen wird nix für mich hemmingen,fahre dann gleich inne eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (28. August 2009)

leute, mein neues bike ist fertig  
ok, erstmal mit ein zwei kompromissen. 
starrgabel ist bestellt und muss nur noch geliefert werden, 
dann kann meine pike wieder dahin wo sie hingehört und ich kann den entgültigen lrs dran machen...


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. August 2009)

nabend leutz is ja mal wieder tote h... hier


----------



## DrFroop (28. August 2009)

nabend Härdengetier...

man man,was los mit euch? kaum noch einer hier und in der eile macht sich auch immer mehr die kinderfraktion breit.. 
Mach da bald nen schild hin "Froopi´s Spot"


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. August 2009)

nabend jaja die eile ist net wirklich was für mich ich liebe es schnell berg ab und immer nur wegen dem tabel in die eile ansonsten muß man da zu viel rein tretten das man springen kann habe den ladys neu für mich entdeckt und heitze da nicht viel tretten und weit springen das macht laune auf die bmx habe ich auch nicht mehr so einen bock und am aller liebsten würde ich so wieso nur im harz im bikepark fahren


----------



## DrFroop (28. August 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> nabend jaja die eile ist net wirklich was für mich ich liebe es schnell berg ab und immer nur wegen dem tabel in die eile ansonsten muß man da zu viel rein tretten das man springen kann habe den ladys neu für mich entdeckt und heitze da nicht viel tretten und weit springen das macht laune auf die bmx habe ich auch nicht mehr so einen bock und am aller liebsten würde ich so wieso nur im harz im bikepark fahren



naja,aber die eile is so der spot hier in der nähe wo es eben noch "gemütlich" is.. Aber wenn man eh mehr auf dh aus ist,dann is deister schon besser. Muss auch ma wieder deister fahren die nächsten wochen oder so


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. August 2009)

ja ich muß auch mal wieder in die eile auf ein oder zwei oder auch ein paar mehr  bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (28. August 2009)

werd dann auch mal die segel streichen für heute..Micha,wünsch dir was und wir sehn uns dann bei gelegenheit ma wieder aufn bier


----------



## tweetygogo (28. August 2009)

Wer kommt sonntag nun mit in den deister???


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. August 2009)

ich bin auf jedem im deister unterwegs


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

moin härde, 
waren heut bei den konas zum streichen und schlampinat basteln 
uuund halbe schweine auf dem feuer klar machen  

morgen muss ich mal schauen was ich so mache, 
aber am sonntag gehts auf jeden fall in die eile. meine bude will mal wieder ein wenig bewegt werden...


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

wenn morgen mein bekannter nich kommt dann bike we...ansonsten schönes drogen we


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

welches morgen meinst du nach deinem post zu nachtschlafender zeit? 
heute morgen oder morgen morgen?


----------



## tweetygogo (29. August 2009)

Immer nur eile^^ kackt doch mal auf eile und kommt doch mal mit in den Deister! werde aber auch nicht lange da bleiben! oder habt ihr angst aus Hannover raus zu fahren?


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

jepp, also aus hannover raus? hm, ich weiss ja nicht. 
das ist so weit und gefährlich kanns auch sein... 

bist du nachher bei dir das ich nochmal auf nen sprung rumkommen kann?
reduzierhülsen 9mm zu 14mm etwas kürzen (1mm runterfeilen) und v-brake montieren und einstellen.


----------



## tweetygogo (29. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jepp, also aus hannover raus? hm, ich weiss ja nicht.
> das ist so weit und gefährlich kanns auch sein...
> 
> bist du nachher bei dir das ich nochmal auf nen sprung rumkommen kann?
> reduzierhülsen 9mm zu 14mm etwas kürzen (1mm runterfeilen) und v-brake montieren und einstellen.



Um 14 uhr kannste kommen! und der da mit den Fotos auch ja du ich meine dich


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

oki, super. bin dann um 14h bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

meinte hier heute und so....
deister bock aber nich in der aktuellen konfigurtio meines geißtes und bikes...


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

oha, die kräuterhexe schreibt wirr. ich glaub sie hat von ganz irren dingen genascht...


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

nee schlafmangel....
malschauen, wann biste wieder online?
oh seh grad das du schoon bei tweet bis......anyway.....


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

bin wieder zu hause. 
hatten am p45 geschraubt, ist auch alles fertig was auf der liste stand, aber fahren tut sich das bike immer noch nciht so dolle. 
naja, erstmal die ns starrgabel abwarten und dann weiter schauen. 
hab grad mit hauke telefoniert. er bringt mir das nächste mal die schrauben mit und die grünen griffe. 
geil, dann wird das bike doch grau, grün und schwarz...


----------



## tweetygogo (29. August 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418886


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

wasn heut abend so los??


----------



## tweetygogo (29. August 2009)

Die schlummern alle!!
Komste morgen mit deister?


----------



## DrFroop (29. August 2009)

Naaaaabend ihr Freaks 

Hach is das schön wenn man die eile gaanz für sich alleine hat..


----------



## der stimp (29. August 2009)

hey, die kräuterhexe lebt wieder 
marco ist grad bei mir, wir wollten evtl. dvd abend machen. kannst ja noch rumkommen. 

morgen ist die eile nicht mehr nur fürn froopi. 
gegen 14h werd ich da auch rumhüppen. mein cheetah will mal wieder bewegt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

was habt ihr den für filme??
sollte dvd abend nich bei den konas??
morgen misburg!
bahn is griffig und man hat kühles wetter!! auf auf!


----------



## DrFroop (29. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> morgen ist die eile nicht mehr nur fürn froopi.
> gegen 14h werd ich da auch rumhüppen. mein cheetah will mal wieder bewegt werden...



na dann is ja mal wieder röck´n röll angesagt,sehr feine sache


----------



## tweetygogo (29. August 2009)

Werde nur kurz deister fahren und dann komme ich auch in die eile! kommt noch einer mit deister???


----------



## Arschrat38 (29. August 2009)

morgen is deister time und zwar lady like!!!
 bei mir zumimdestens


----------



## DrFroop (29. August 2009)

also ich komm nich mit deister,will ma wieder ausschlafen bis ultimobin dann später eile..ach ja -nu sind beide schaufeln weg..den kinders sei dank


----------



## tweetygogo (29. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> also ich komm nich mit deister,will ma wieder ausschlafen bis ultimobin dann später eile..ach ja -nu sind beide schaufeln weg..den kinders sei dank



Denn mache ich morgen beine! wir müssen noch was machen bis zum 20.09.09
Morgen sind die drannnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

froop, scheiss aufs usschlafen...lass11uhr treffen und nach misburg cruisen um 14,30 dann eile


----------



## DrFroop (29. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froop, scheiss aufs *usschlafen...lass11uhr *treffen und nach misburg cruisen um 14,30 dann eile



äh äh..ich penn aus..die woche wa etwas arg stressig und schlafarm  außerdem gurke ich bestimmt nich mitn bike nach misburg..näääääääääääääää


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

?
*******, dann halt nich....


----------



## DrFroop (29. August 2009)

soo,wir feiern erstma ne kleine wodkaparty hier..prooost *rülps*


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. August 2009)

huhu shaft auf pro 7,
wodkaparty ohne felix?
ihr schufte hättet mich ja ruhig fragen können ob ich auch einen möchte...


----------



## DrFroop (29. August 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> huhu shaft auf pro 7,
> wodkaparty ohne felix?
> ihr schufte hättet mich ja ruhig fragen können ob ich auch einen möchte...



sorry..is ne spontane fetisch-wodka-party bei der nächsten biste dabei aber nur wenn du das rote tütü anziehst..


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. August 2009)

haha leute macht ma schnell vox an....daiss son kleiner junge der sich das handgelenk gebrochen hat beim biken im wald.....das müsste man mal den eilenriede kids zeigen

schade war n ur kurz aber voll justin like.....hammer lustig!


----------



## DrFroop (30. August 2009)

mahlzeit auch..

werd dann auch bald mal die räder in bewegung setzten richtung eile.. noch nen happen essen und dann mal als bald los scheppern..


----------



## DrFroop (30. August 2009)

So,meld mich aus diesem funkkreis ab und setze neuen kurs richtung eile...tülüüü


----------



## der stimp (30. August 2009)

oki, bis gleich. 
felix, kommst heut auch noch rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (30. August 2009)

wieder heile und munter zu hause angekommen..tag war mal wieder recht schön mit dem "großteil" der Härde.
Tweety -danke fürs rüberziehen,endlich komm ich da auch mal rüber


----------



## der stimp (30. August 2009)

jepp, den tag mit der härde verbringen hab ich auch schon gut vermisst.
morgen auf den postmann warten das er mir hoffentlich meine starrgabel bringt und dann wieder ab in die eile. 

froop, du bist da nur rüber gekommen weil tweet hinter dir her war und dir mächtig ferkelige dinge angedroht hat...
DAS WAR DIE PURE ANGST DIE DICH DA RÜBER GETRIEBEN HATTE!!!


----------



## DrFroop (30. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jepp, den tag mit der härde verbringen hab ich auch schon gut vermisst.
> morgen auf den postmann warten das er mir hoffentlich meine starrgabel bringt und dann wieder ab in die eile.
> 
> *froop, du bist da nur rüber gekommen weil tweet hinter dir her war und dir mächtig ferkelige dinge angedroht hat...
> DAS WAR DIE PURE ANGST DIE DICH DA RÜBER GETRIEBEN HATTE!!!*


Du hast ja keinen schimmer,was der mir angedroht hatte,wenn ich es nich schaffe..da könnte sich sogar der schlimmste sm hardcore freak mit ausbildung und diplom noch nen scheibe von abschneiden..


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. August 2009)

biste übern tabel oder wo rüber uber die mutti oder wo ?


----------



## DrFroop (30. August 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> biste übern tabel oder wo rüber uber die mutti oder wo ?



übern tabel rübba... endlich geschaft die olle sau


----------



## der stimp (30. August 2009)

ja, jetzt reisst der froopi sein mäulchen auf wo er da rübba is. 
aber vorhin als der tweet hinter ihm her war. die blanke angst stand ihm ins gesicht geschrieben. 
aber rüber ist der froop über den tabel und gut hats auch ausgesehen, das muss man ihm zugestehen!


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. August 2009)

oh ja....jetzt bin ich der letzte der den nich kann........dafür bin ich vertrider


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> übern tabel rübba... endlich geschaft die olle sau


  super


----------



## der stimp (30. August 2009)

nee felix, so richtig rüber komm ich da auch noch nciht. fehlt immer noch ne kleinigkeit zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (30. August 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja, jetzt reisst der froopi sein mäulchen auf wo er da rübba is.
> aber vorhin als der tweet hinter ihm her war. die blanke angst stand ihm ins gesicht geschrieben.
> aber rüber ist der froop über den tabel und gut hats auch ausgesehen, das muss man ihm zugestehen!



Majo,da sind ja noch so einige andere dingers,wo ich noch rüber muss und gebe dem meister Tweet dann wieder gelegenheit,seine finsteren,sexuellen fantasien an mir zu testen..wenn er mich kriegt 
Doch ich war selber erstaunt darüber,das ich es dann doch noch gepackt habt! Naja,die pure angst eben


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. August 2009)

vertriding


----------



## DrFroop (31. August 2009)

moin moin..wer iss´n heut noch so in der eile? Wetter is ja mal wieder angenehm sonnig und so..*ausmfenstergugg* 

Bis später dann und so..


----------



## silence-Floppi (31. August 2009)

majo und kräuterhexe sind vieleicht da..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## tweetygogo (31. August 2009)

He mario, bis Freitag kommste da auch rüber! das heist für dich fahren und nicht ........ !


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. August 2009)

moin moin,

juhu juhu netz geht wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (31. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> juhu juhu netz geht wieder



Ist doch schön!


----------



## DrFroop (31. August 2009)

Tach ihr Freaks und Fahradfahrer

Wer is denn heut noch so inne eile? Werd mich bald aufn weg machen...


----------



## tweetygogo (31. August 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Tach ihr Freaks und Fahradfahrer
> 
> Wer is denn heut noch so inne eile? Werd mich bald aufn weg machen...



Komm doch mal mit nach hemmingen! in der eile ist heute keiner


----------



## DrFroop (31. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Komm doch mal mit nach hemmingen!* in der eile ist heute keine*r


Doch -ich... Also heut wollt ich nich nach hemmingen eiern,da komm ich aber die tage mal mit hin,versprochen..will table hüppän..


----------



## tweetygogo (31. August 2009)

Na dann mal rüber da!


----------



## DrFroop (31. August 2009)

ich stell dann auch wieder flaschen oben drauf  So,werd dann mal langsam los hier..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. August 2009)

abendbrot mh lecker


----------



## tweetygogo (31. August 2009)

http://www.norbertkasper.de/images/interes/katze.jpg


----------



## Arschrat38 (31. August 2009)

hi leute muß die woche viel buckeln wenn ich was mache ist alles sponti und so also weiß nicht wie wann und wo wir uns sehen aber wir sehen uns auf jeden fall und wenn nicht schon mal jetzt einen schönen gruß an die dieich nicht sehe ! RIDE ON !!! UND SO


----------



## der stimp (31. August 2009)

moin härde, 
melde mich aus der eile und dem sumpfigen heimweg mit marco wieder in reich der lebenden zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (31. August 2009)

Ich werd dann mal die biege machen,müde ohne ende und etwas ok..ähm..ko  
Wir sehn uns dann die tage in alter frischeRide on,Ride hard


----------



## DrFroop (1. September 2009)

moin moin...

was-geht-ab-hier?  Hab heut kein bock auf arbeit,lieber ne runde hüppän fahren aber naja..


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2009)

wer ist heut wann in der eilenriede?

froop, bringst du die rote feder mit?

bis später härde...


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2009)

wer ist morgen bei tom? habe morgen Geburtstag und wollte euch mal was auf die s....... hauen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. September 2009)

keiner hat zeit morgen....


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> keiner hat zeit morgen....



Doch ! ich ja


----------



## Arschrat38 (1. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> wer ist morgen bei tom? habe morgen Geburtstag und wollte euch mal was auf die s....... hauen


 jup ich versuche es rum zu schauen  kann aber nichts versprechen


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2009)

ich bin dabei. musst nur sagen wanns losgeht weil ich später nochmal los muss. kann aber später wieder kommen.

diana, hör auf dem armen vögelchen angst zu machen


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2009)

Bin so um 15 uhr bei tom!
Lass sie doch, bin immer der Gewinner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (1. September 2009)

joa, 15h ist gut. muss dann halt zwischenduch nochmal los...
gestern ist ja meine ns starrgabel angekommen. bike fährt sich schon gleich viel besser. aber wirklich meins ist es nicht. keine ahnung warum 
hatte es mit den grünen twinrails und grüner bremsleitung aufgebaut. bekomm von hauke noch grüne griffe. 
hab heute felix seine crazybob draufgezogen und finds in schwarz/grau fast noch besser.


----------



## DrFroop (2. September 2009)

_*Alles gute zum Gebuuuurstaaaaag,*__*V*__*ö*__*gelchen!!!*_


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. September 2009)

alles gute tweet, no bails and happy tails.....


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. September 2009)

A l L e S G u T e Z u M G e B u R t S t A g W ü N s C h E I c H D i R TWEETY


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. September 2009)

alles gute du altes vögelchen


----------



## tweetygogo (2. September 2009)

Danke, meine biker Brüder und Brüderrinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> _*Alles gute zum Gebuuuurstaaaaag,*__*V*__*ö*__*gelchen!!!*_




Kommste heute auch zu tom??


----------



## DrFroop (2. September 2009)

Moinsen und auch wieder auf wiedersehen..chef ruft,arbeiten! Wir sehn uns dann noch so und überhaupt! 
@Tweet - schööön die kerzen ausblasen und das schlucken nich vergessen.. Ich denk mal schon,wenn ich den weg dahin finde,kein plan wo der haust..aber wird später werden wegen arbeiten


----------



## wasser 8 (2. September 2009)

alles gute tweety


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2009)

Happy B.Day Tweet und wir sehn uns nachher bei Thomas


----------



## der stimp (2. September 2009)

tweet, alles gute zum wiegenfest!
um 15h schaff ich es nicht, werd etwas später zu tom kommen...


----------



## der stimp (2. September 2009)

Hi tweet. Super feiste guesse vom Balkon von deiner geb party. Feiner Tag. Gruesse von majo Felix micha Pelle und dem Rest vom slutclub hannover


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. September 2009)

moin moin,

noch keiner wach? was`n los hier alle zu viel gefeiert.


----------



## DrFroop (3. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> noch keiner wach? was`n los hier alle zu viel gefeiert.



hier is einer,der schon wach is...


----------



## tweetygogo (3. September 2009)

Ich auch! Bääääää


----------



## DrFroop (3. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich auch! Bääääää



Sorry,Tweet das ich gestern nich kommen konnte aber das wäre zu spät geworden,weil ich länger arbeiten musste als gedacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2009)

... bla bla bla ... Moin ihr Lumpen, wie lange habt ihr gestern noch gemacht Tweet?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. September 2009)

Ist doch ok! he finde die fotos nicht von der Glocke^^
Mach mal den link rein!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. September 2009)

So ca: 30 min! Danke noch mal an alle! wahr geil von euch


----------



## Mr.John (3. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Tweety!


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. September 2009)

man war das lustig....vorallem die flashbällchen fraktion


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2009)

LOL, ... mir tut mein Bauch weh von den ganzen Anfällen die ich hatte, voll Geil und absolut Einzigartige Aktion ... und noch mal Sry für die eine Entgleisung ...


----------



## der stimp (3. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> noch keiner wach? was`n los hier alle zu viel gefeiert.



na wir haben wenigstens des vögelchens wiegenfest gefeiert. wo warst du eigentlich?


----------



## RidingWebster (3. September 2009)

moin.

heute wer in der eile?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> na wir haben wenigstens des vögelchens wiegenfest gefeiert. wo warst du eigentlich?




Was ist nun mit deinen Grünen reifen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. September 2009)

kann ich dir erst zu streetsession sagen. mach ich davon abhängig ob ich die grünen griffe von hauke bekomm oder nicht. 
tendenziell aber beim aktuellen stand der dinge nicht. hab von micha option auf seine grünen pedale, womit die bude fast komplett ist mit grünen parts.


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. September 2009)

ICH WILL WIEDER MIT PELLE POGEN UND MIT MICHA LACHEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. September 2009)

Wer ist morgen in der eile? so um 13uhr!


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. September 2009)

keiner da ich ja jetz erst mal besuch hab!! sehen uns dann ab mon tag wieder inne eile!!^^
also haut a rein und habt nen schönes we!!^^


----------



## der stimp (3. September 2009)

wenn das wetter morgen mitspielt, werd ich mich wohl in der eile einfinden. 
heut wirds mit mir nüscht mehr...


----------



## DrFroop (3. September 2009)

Nabend auch..

mal sehn ob ich es morgen schaffe in die eile zu kommen,dat pony will mal wieder ausgeritten werden. 
@Majo - bringe dann die rote feder mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (3. September 2009)

ich werd gegen 15uhr da sein.


----------



## der stimp (3. September 2009)

http://dubistterrorist.de/


.


----------



## Arschrat38 (3. September 2009)

Hi leute muß lange arbeiten schaffe diese woche garnichts aber zum trost morgen soll es  so oder so regnen !


----------



## HangLoose (3. September 2009)

Wat is denn nu mit den Flashbällchen in Vegie/Tofu-Geschmack! War ein super, geiler Abend! Reingepeact und abgespact! Pelle


----------



## DrFroop (3. September 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Wat is denn nu mit den Flashbällchen in Vegie/Tofu-Geschmack! War ein super, geiler Abend! Reingepeact und abgespact! Pelle



Grüß dir Pelle,du olle socke..


----------



## HangLoose (3. September 2009)

Nabend Frooooppyyyy! Allet fit im Schritt? Was macht das Pushen-Ziehen-Drücken-Konzept? Sind die Bewegungsabläufe gespeichert? ;-)


----------



## HangLoose (3. September 2009)

Schaue mir gerade die Bilder von der Eurobike an! Wer zum Teufel hat sich das mit den Farben ausgedacht? Back to the 80´s oder was! Grausam! Gibt es auch bald wieder Lycraanzüge in den Farben? Ich kriege Augenkrebs!


----------



## DrFroop (3. September 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Nabend Frooooppyyyy! Allet fit im Schritt? Was macht das Pushen-Ziehen-Drücken-Konzept? Sind die Bewegungsabläufe gespeichert? ;-)



gespeichert... aber is noch verbesserungsfähig,doch geht schon besser


----------



## DrFroop (4. September 2009)

Morgän ihr Luschääään...


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

Morgen alle!
Wer ist denn Sonntag mit im Deister dabei?
Werde meine cam mitbringen und endlich mal DH videos machen!
Hoffe es kommen alle mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. September 2009)

moin ihrs, 

deister?!?! nee, bin schon ganz zufrieden wenn ich es heut noch kurz in die eile schaffe...


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihrs,
> 
> deister?!?! nee, bin schon ganz zufrieden wenn ich es heut noch kurz in die eile schaffe...



Wein nicht komm mit!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

he noch keiner da??


----------



## DrFroop (4. September 2009)

Nabend auch..ich-hasse-meinen-chefeben erst nach hause gekommen und wollte heute endlich ma wieder biken


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Nabend auch..ich-hasse-meinen-chefeben erst nach hause gekommen und wollte heute endlich ma wieder biken



Kommste sonntag mit deister? ich hoffe ja! mach die cam fertig


----------



## DrFroop (4. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommste sonntag mit deister? ich hoffe ja! mach die cam fertig



du nimmst deine cam mit und drehst den blockbuster schlechthin? Aber ich denk mal schon das ich mitkomme,muss mal wieder raus hier


----------



## DrFroop (4. September 2009)

Tweety..bekommen wir dann in hemmingen auch so einen bagger zum bauen??


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> du nimmst deine cam mit und drehst den blockbuster schlechthin? Aber ich denk mal schon das ich mitkomme,muss mal wieder raus hier



Das ist doch schön! mario muss auch mit! denn packen wir in denn Sack und los geht es

Bring mal Foto maschine mit!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Tweety..bekommen wir dann in hemmingen auch so einen bagger zum bauen??



Der ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (4. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön! mario muss auch mit! denn packen wir in denn Sack und los geht es
> 
> *Bring mal Foto maschine mit*!



wenn es nich zu dolle nass von oben wird,dann ja. Mario ködern wir mit der roten dämpferfeder die er von mir bekommen soll -die bind ich hinten ans bike dran und schleif die hinter her..da wird er schon mitkommen


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

Genau hase!
Wir wahren heute noch mal in Hemmingen mit Chriss, er meint auch das es geil da ist !


----------



## DrFroop (4. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Genau hase!
> Wir wahren heute noch mal in Hemmingen mit Chriss, er meint auch das es geil da ist !



nächste woche wirds bei mir wieder etwas ruhiger,dann komm ich da mal mit hin und seh mir das plätzchen mal an..


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

Näste woche könnte es schon los gehen mit bauen?^^ ich treffe mich die Woche mit einen von da! das wird da echt der hammer für uns alle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (4. September 2009)

das wird ein slopestylepark 

nen fetter drop, dann fette doubles dann steilkurven und wallride und dann dirts


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2009)

pipi park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (4. September 2009)

klein aber fein


----------



## tweetygogo (5. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> klein aber fein



Wird aber Hammer werden!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. September 2009)

Wenn es morgen pipi macht fahre ich in die Yard, wer kommt mit?


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2009)

Ich sag jetzt ma nix nech  aber das eine muss ich los werden ... Wer sich wegen 2 Tropfen von oben nicht in den Wald traut sollte mal seine Einstellung zum DH/FR Sport überdenken ... so, habe fertig.


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. September 2009)

LOL....tweet wann willste in de yard???
hätte so ab 12.30 zeit!!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> LOL....tweet wann willste in de yard???
> hätte so ab 12.30 zeit!!



Die machen ja erst um 13 Uhr auf ! würde so 12,30 Uhr Los!
Muss mit denen noch mal was besprechen, aber werde dann da auch bleiben und noch was üben! aber nur wenn es vollllll pipi draußen macht!
Sonst ist Deister dran.


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> ... aber nur wenn es vollllll pipi draußen macht! Sonst ist Deister dran.


 
... nichts anderes wollen wir (ICH) lesen/hören/spüren ...


----------



## DrFroop (5. September 2009)

fahre nu inne eile für 1-2 std und hoffe ja mal das auch wer von euch schön-wetter-biker´s da is...
Röck´n Röllchen


----------



## tweetygogo (5. September 2009)

So was ist nun mit morgen wer macht was?
Bin morgen um 9 uhr wieder hier drin!


----------



## DrFroop (5. September 2009)

Bin morgen deister dabei Bei extrem pipi von oben geh ich dann wieder ins bett und ornaniere auf felix seine freeride

TWEETY - was is mit dem video wo ich übern table bin????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (5. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Bin morgen deister dabei Bei extrem pipi von oben geh ich dann wieder ins bett und ornaniere auf felix seine freeride
> 
> TWEETY - was is mit dem video wo ich übern table bin????????



Da ist er!  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2841


----------



## der stimp (5. September 2009)

wenn ich morgen überhaupt was mache, dann gehts ab in die eile. 
muss mal schauen wies im dem wetter ist. soll ja regnen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. September 2009)

hab heut uwe mit elisabeth getroffen, er meinte das er wohl morgen ab 3 inner eile is....


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

Morgen auch!!!!

*GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN*


----------



## wasser 8 (6. September 2009)

morgen


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Also wir fahren in die Yard heute! ( Chriss, George, Tweety ==== wer nun noch?


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Also wir fahren in die Yard heute! ( Chriss, George, Tweety ==== wer nun noch?


WAS???? denke in deister?? kein regen draußen und ihr wollt in ne skateboard halle? man man..und wieso bin ich dann so früh aufgestanden??

Dann viel spaß da..Froop-kommt-da-nich-mit-hin!


----------



## wasser 8 (6. September 2009)

werkommt den heute in die eile bringe auch regen garnitur mit


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> werkommt den heute in die eile bringe auch regen garnitur mit



Ich komme dann mit inne eile..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> werkommt den heute in die eile bringe auch regen garnitur mit



Dann seit ihr nur zu zweit in der eile heute


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Es macht doch ab und zu pipi! und wir wollen auch mal wieder was anderes fahren zum üben!


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dann seit ihr nur zu zweit in der eile heute



alle male besser nur zu 2 in der eile als mit nem fully in ner halle doof rum zu stehen


----------



## wasser 8 (6. September 2009)

super wann wollen wir uns in der eile treffen?


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Es *macht doch ab und zu pipi*! und wir wollen auch mal wieder was anderes fahren zum üben!



Schön-Wetter-Biker...


----------



## wasser 8 (6. September 2009)

und wir üben den tabel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> super wann wollen wir uns in der eile treffen?



Also ich werd dann erstmal in ruhe kacken und duschen,dann noch mal was sehn und dann weiß ich noch nicht und daaaaann werd ich mal so langsam los  
Wollen wa uns dann so gegen halb elf/elf da treffen?


----------



## wasser 8 (6. September 2009)

jawohl


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Mach heute mal wieder mein Flip, melde mich die tage aus denn Krankenhaus


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. September 2009)

tweet soll ich dich abholen??
bin jetz erst mal am hbf bis 1130 und würde dann zu dir kommen....??!!


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Kannste machen!!


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Es macht pipiiiiii !!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (6. September 2009)

wann treffen wir uns tweet und wo?


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wann treffen wir uns tweet und wo?



Um 13uhr vor( in ) der Yard!? oder am bahnhof bei lidl??


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Ich meine dann um 12,30uhr am bahnhof!


----------



## RidingWebster (6. September 2009)

bin dann mal aufen weg. bin 12:40 uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

ok


----------



## Arschrat38 (6. September 2009)

hi leute haben gestern gesoffen bin grade aufgestanden und mir geht es gut !die negste woche ist ein bischen weniger zu tun und ich komme wieder zum biken  juchhu


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

war nen geiler tag heut..


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> war nen geiler tag heut..



Heee ja hast aber recht! liebe dich auch


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Heee ja hast aber recht! liebe dich auch





 dann komm her hier aba mit den rosa strapsen...


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

He die Videos sind gut geworden!


----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He die Videos sind gut geworden!



dann lass mal sehn die hardcorepornos


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

Das SM Video kommt die tage rein!!


----------



## tweetygogo (6. September 2009)

So meine feuchten Wannen ich gehe nun ins B.... gut Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (6. September 2009)

jau,Vögelchen nacht und so..


----------



## RidingWebster (7. September 2009)

die cam und die cam-männer waren ja auch oberspitzenklasse 

@tweet: werd dann nach der arbeit zu dir, das mit den vidz machen, wenn das ok ist.


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. September 2009)

ja der tag gestern war toll.....schade das uns der typ am benther weggejagt hat, da is scho ne coole location....


----------



## der stimp (7. September 2009)

moin härde, 
heut bin ich bei steven sein neues bike fertig machen da läuft nüscht, 
aber morgen wollt ich mal wieder die eile rocken. 
wer ist, gescheites wetter vorausgesetzt, mit dabei?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. September 2009)

moin moin,

ich bin mit dabei


----------



## RidingWebster (7. September 2009)

morgen wird hammer wetter, werd dann auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (7. September 2009)

hier, ich...*rumspring*
ich werd bei guten wetter morgen auch dabei sein....


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. September 2009)

werde heut auch schon durch die gegend cruisen....so ab 15.30-16.00 bin ich sicher inner eile


----------



## tweetygogo (7. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde,
> heut bin ich bei steven sein neues bike fertig machen da läuft nüscht,
> aber morgen wollt ich mal wieder die eile rocken.
> wer ist, gescheites wetter vorausgesetzt, mit dabei?



Ende des Jahres möchten wir von dir ein Xub sehen!!
Das heißt nicht nur immer bauen und Gluck Gluck machen, sonder auch mal das Rad richtig zur Brust führen .
Wenn du das endlich bis ende November Schafen solltest übern großen und dabei einen Xub, dann bekommst du von mir 2 Kisten Bier!!!

Oder was meint ihr??


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. September 2009)

mario steht doch auf


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. September 2009)

meskalin bekommt er dann 
oda ne platte feinstes marock....


----------



## DrFroop (7. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres möchten wir von dir ein Xub sehen!!
> 
> 
> Das heißt nicht nur immer bauen und Gluck Gluck machen, sonder auch mal das Rad richtig zur Brust führen .
> ...


und was is mit mir???? ich reiß mir den arsch auf das ich da rübba fluppe und bekomm nur nen feuchten händedruck...
Bin dann auch morgen wieder am start,wird aber eher so 17uhr werden..


----------



## RidingWebster (8. September 2009)

werd morgen wohl auch mal vorbei schauen.

felix dann bekommste von mir nen feuchten....
...
..
.

händedruck


----------



## der stimp (8. September 2009)

moin, morgen wird bei mir nix. müssen morgen noch das bike von steven fertig machen. 
sind noch ein paar teile zum lakieren und später die hütte wieder zusammen basteln... 
wenn ich noch in die eile komme, dann eher gegen 17, 18 uhr rum


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

*Guuuuuuutääääään Mooorgäääääääääännnnn......*


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. September 2009)

morgääään


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> und was is mit mir???? ich reiß mir den arsch auf das ich da rübba fluppe und bekomm nur nen feuchten händedruck...
> Bin dann auch morgen wieder am start,wird aber eher so 17uhr werden..



das ist dein geschenk für`n table guten appetit


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> das ist dein geschenk für`n table guten appetit


 sind kleine BMXer die du aufm trail erlegt hast? Aber egal,mit viel lecker dip schmeck die auch...


----------



## RidingWebster (8. September 2009)

guten morgen.

ich kann heute leider doch net, habe verpennt


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

Bin heut dann schon ein wenig eher in der eile als gestern angekündigt.. Chef hat mir heut frei gegeben


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. September 2009)

juhu juhu


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> juhu juhu



ab wann beehrt uns denn die kona-lady mit ihrem erscheinen in den heiligen gefilden der hügellandschaft eilenriede heute?


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. September 2009)

froopi soll ich dich abholen??

ja crischi das is ja schade....son feuchter von dir wär schon geil gewesen....also händedruck

achja: schaut heute mal ganz unauffällig auf meinen vorbau


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froopi soll ich dich abholen??
> 
> ja crischi das is ja schade....son feuchter von dir wär schon geil gewesen....also händedruck
> 
> achja: schaut heute mal ganz unauffällig auf meinen vorbau


ich weiß noch nich genau,wann ich dann endgültig hier los komme..wird eh erst gegen nachmittag werden,wohl so 14uhr aber kannst dann rumkommen..


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. September 2009)

ja dann versuch ich gegen 1400 bei dir zu sein....welche hausnummer? oder soll ich da klingeln wo es rot leuchtet, open steht und auf den klingelschild "chantal" steht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. September 2009)

denke auch das ich so 14.00 uhr hier los rolle mit alia im gepäck


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ja dann versuch ich gegen 1400 bei dir zu sein....welche hausnummer? oder soll ich da klingeln wo es rot leuchtet, open steht und auf den klingelschild "chantal" steht??


 chantal arbeitet erst ab 18uhr bis 4 uhr...ne das is hausnumma 140 aber werd dann wohl schon vorher mal im keller drüben sein.Du musst die str neben dem hauseingang rein,da kommt ne hofeinfahrt-die rein und über die wiese linke seite richtung wäscheplatz rollen.Da is ne tür dann offen und daaaa rein in keller


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> denke auch das ich so 14.00 uhr hier los rolle mit alia im gepäck



hüppst du heut dann wieder oder nua so abhängen?


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

_*Bin dann erstmal wech,bike-fertig machen und so..*_


----------



## tweetygogo (8. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin, morgen wird bei mir nix. müssen morgen noch das bike von steven fertig machen.
> sind noch ein paar teile zum lakieren und später die hütte wieder zusammen basteln...
> wenn ich noch in die eile komme, dann eher gegen 17, 18 uhr rum



Und schon wieder bauen HE FAHREN


----------



## RidingWebster (8. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> denke auch das ich so 14.00 uhr hier los rolle mit alia im gepäck




hmm... wer ist den alia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (8. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hmm... wer ist den alia?



Der Hund


----------



## RidingWebster (8. September 2009)

achso


----------



## tweetygogo (8. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ja dann versuch ich gegen 1400 bei dir zu sein....welche hausnummer? oder soll ich da klingeln wo es rot leuchtet, open steht und auf den klingelschild "chantal" steht??



Kommst du morgen mit nach Hemmingen??
Kannst ja zu mir kommen und dann fahren wir bei mir Los!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. September 2009)

jau tweet, können wir machen...dann nehm ich noch nen block und stifte mit um nen plan zu machen....dann wird mein traum mit dir zu bauen ja doch noch wahr!!.lol:


----------



## tweetygogo (8. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jau tweet, können wir machen...dann nehm ich noch nen block und stifte mit um nen plan zu machen....dann wird mein traum mit dir zu bauen ja doch noch wahr!!.lol:



Dann komm so um 15 uhr zu mir!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. September 2009)

ja ok...


----------



## DrFroop (8. September 2009)

_*Tweety!!!!!!! 
Was is mit den videos???
Looooos,zack zack...
*_


----------



## RidingWebster (9. September 2009)

@froop: videos sind aufem server, kann dir nachher den link schicken von deinen videos.

komme dann gegen 17uhr nach hemmingen und der glocke ist ein pumptrack, da müssen wir auch hin. wollte julian noch etwas helfen da.

so nun erstmal arbeiten


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. September 2009)

moin,
ich war gestern schon auf dem pumptrack und der iss eher was für bmx oder 24"cruiser....schön gemacht für uns zu klein.


----------



## RidingWebster (9. September 2009)

was zu klein??? warum ist doch super, bin zwar nur mit julians rad darüber, aber war schon cool und das würde ja auch von MTBler gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (9. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @froop: videos sind aufem server, kann dir nachher den link schicken von deinen videos.



was´n das  mit dem MOD da bei den videos?? alle anderen kann ich öffnen  nur die mit dem "MOD" nich..


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. September 2009)

war lustig heute


----------



## DrFroop (9. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> war lustig heute


schön...bei mir nich wegen arbeit aber egal und wie is die lage?


----------



## der stimp (10. September 2009)

wollte nur noch mal allen die heut in hemmingen dabei waren danke sagen. 

kleine sache am rande: 
ich fahre WO ich will
ich fahre WANN ich will
ich fahre WIE ich will

das scheinen einige wohl nicht ganz auf dem schirm zu bekommen 
und ehe george mal wieder meint aus genau den gründen auf mich einzuschlagen, bleibe ich künftig von solchen spots fern!


----------



## RidingWebster (10. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> was´n das  mit dem MOD da bei den videos?? alle anderen kann ich öffnen  nur die mit dem "MOD" nich..



musste einfach in MOV umbenennen.




der stimp schrieb:


> wollte nur noch mal allen die heut in hemmingen dabei waren danke sagen.
> 
> kleine sache am rande:
> ich fahre WO ich will
> ...




nun komm mal klar und lass die sache von damals ruhen mit georg!!! hat er dir gestern gedroht? NEIN!!!

du sagst, du willst fahren, dann fahr auch und bastel nicht immer und sagt nicht immer: ich hab schon was getrunken. dann trink doch erst, wenn du gefahren bist, ist doch eher eine belohnung und es schmeckt auch besser.

mehr will ich dazu nun nicht sagen.


----------



## der stimp (10. September 2009)

ich muss mir nicht sagen lassen das ich "den sinn vom biken" noch immer nicht verstanden habe.
georg fing von seinen worten, seiner art und seinem fuchtelig werden GENAU SO an wie "damals"!!!
er sollte mal über seine umgangsart mit anderen menschen nachdenken. 

hab ich gestern gesagt das ich in hemmingen fahren will? NEIN!

und nochmal: 
ich fahre wann und wo ich will
ich bastel wann ich will
ich trinke mein bier wann ich will


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. September 2009)

moim moin 

bleibt doch mal ruhig jeder kann machen was er will wir sind alles freie menschen und wenn jemand zur zeit kein richtig bock auf biken hat sondern lieber schraubt dann lass denn jemanden doch.so fertig


----------



## RidingWebster (10. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moim moin
> 
> bleibt doch mal ruhig jeder kann machen was er will wir sind alles freie menschen und wenn jemand zur zeit kein richtig bock auf biken hat sondern lieber schraubt dann lass denn jemanden doch.so fertig




das ist richtig was du sagst, aber biken ist für mich eine lebenseinstellung und nicht nur sowas, was ich mal eben nebenbei mache. dafür ist es erstens zu teuer und zweitens ist mir das zu gefährlich wenn ich halbherzig fahre, bzw. fast gar nicht und dann irgendwo springen will. für sowas muss man halt trainieren und ohne training würd man auch nicht besser und wenn ich dann höre, das jemand bock auf springen hat und fahren will, sich dann aber wo hinetz und nix macht. dafür fehlt mir mittlerweile das verständnis.

will ja auch niemanden zum biken zwingen!


und das hättest du dir sparen können:



> ich fahre wann und wo ich will



dann fang doch auch mal wieder an, ne zeitlang ging das doch super!!! Bsp. Glocke, wo wir zusammen gefahren sind. da haste es doch auch probiert. nur mittlerweile habe ich das gefühl, du hast kein bock mehr. will dir ja auch keine vorträge halten, nur mal wieder freundlich in den arsch tretten


----------



## der stimp (10. September 2009)

nur das du, georg etc. nicht wirklich oft unterwegs seid. ihr habt überhaupt nicht im blick wann und wo ich unterwegs bin, welche sachen ich fahre, springe etc... 
klar ist das ich nach der sache mit dem knie nicht fahren durfte und erst seit kurzem wieder langsam anfang. 
fakt ist aber, das wer auch immer, akzeptieren sollte das jeder sein hobby so ausübt wie er es mag, will, kann. 
mir ist biken sicher nicht so wichtig wie manch anderem in der härde, 
was aber nicht heisst das ich es halbherzig mache, nicht auf mich achte und oder unvorsichtig fahre. 
was meinst du warum ich nicht mehr fahre wenn ich alkohol getrunken habe?!?
ich finde es eher grenzwertig das es leute gibt die kiffen und biken in einklang ausüben!
denk da mal drüber nach...

freundlich in den ar*** treten ist eine sache. von dir ist es auch ok. du bist in der lage das konstruktiv mitzuteilen und auch konstruktiv tips zu geben. 
aber vollspinnen von anderen lass ich mich sicher nicht. 

nichts für ungut, ich hab meine wahl getroffen und fahre lieber da wo ich ohne druck fahren und lernen kann und meinen spass hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (10. September 2009)

Lebensstil auf jeden, doch nich jeder sieht das so und das is auch gut so.
es is wie beim freeriden, mach was du willst. so stell ich mir das vor....aber ihr könnt gern auch erst mal darüber diskutieren, denn in der zeit bin ich dann nämlich biken...

so und nun scheiss ich noch mehr auf fie ganze szene denn da wo ich bisher überall war, sei es in berlin oder dresden, leipzig oder sonst wo, alle pissen sich an und motzen sich runter...in der zeit kannste besser bauen oder fahren...aber raffen tut das keiner. UND DAS IST ECHT TRAURIG!



ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mein biken nich auch dahin verlagere wo es keinen stress gibt...vieleicht mehr misburg.
klar hatt jeder stress, emotionen und auch anderes gefühlschaos im leben und freunde helfen dabei das zu überstehen aber sein stress oder ärger auf andere abzuwälzen find ich ziemlich doof...ich lebe um zu biken aber ich bike nich um mir ******** anzuhören.

und leute die das bike lieben die schieben auch ab und zu....

its all about the spirit, hat zwar nen surfer gesagt aber das trifft meine vorstellung schon ziemlich genau!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. September 2009)

Wenn er kein Bock hat dann lassen wir ihn doch. er kann ja auch mal mit seinen Rad nur fahren( Mario lass uns doch mal zum Brocken fahren, so was macht ein auch fit!) ich mache so-was auch gerne.
Schau mal wir sind alle nicht die besten, aber wir versuchen es, und wenn die Hose nach denn 10mal anfahren immer noch voll ist dann lass es, ich mach das auch lieber so!

Wir wollen doch nur das beste für dich! und He du mußt auch mal schwitzen


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. September 2009)

tweet hat recht wir leben doch alle im gaschawascha-land^^


----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

tag..
oh man,hier geht ja wieder der punk ab,wa?  Tweet,dann nehm ich die 2 kisten bier..und den x-up pack ich bis november bestimmt


----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> musste einfach in MOV umbenennen.


dat geht irgendwie net oder ich bin mal wieder zu blöde dazu..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. September 2009)

^^


----------



## tweetygogo (10. September 2009)

wer ist morgen wo??


----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> wer ist morgen wo??



Also morgen bin ich erstmal aufm klo,dann arbeiten und dann in der bahn nach hause.. 
Dann werd ich wenn´s die zeit noch hergibt,in die eile gurken und ne feierabend runde drehen 
Wo sind denn die videos mit deiner helmcam?


----------



## tweetygogo (10. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Also morgen bin ich erstmal aufm klo,dann arbeiten und dann in der bahn nach hause..
> Dann werd ich wenn´s die zeit noch hergibt,in die eile gurken und ne feierabend runde drehen
> Wo sind denn die videos mit deiner helmcam?



Die sind bei Chriss auf dem s.....
Werde morgen auch noch mal eile fahren, und bauen!
Wann bist du da??


----------



## der stimp (10. September 2009)

moin, 
also ich hatte heute einen schönen power-bike-hüpf-und-freu-tag... 
von 16-20h hüpfen in der eilenriede mit kona-basti, marius, dem neuen-basti, corsair-basti, julian, alexei und dem besucher mit dem kona cowan. 
also alles in allem eine nette truppe


----------



## tweetygogo (10. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> also ich hatte heute einen schönen power-bike-hüpf-und-freu-tag...
> von 16-20h hüpfen in der eilenriede mit kona-basti, marius, dem neuen-basti, corsair-basti, julian, alexei und dem besucher mit dem kona cowan.
> also alles in allem eine nette truppe


----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> also ich hatte heute einen schönen power-bike-hüpf-und-freu-tag...
> von 16-20h hüpfen in der eilenriede mit kona-basti, marius, dem neuen-basti, corsair-basti, julian, alexei und dem besucher mit dem kona cowan.
> also alles in allem eine nette truppe



biste morgen auch wieder da? Wollt dann mal nach feierabend hin und ne runde entspannungshüppen betreiben


----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

könnte ich sein..


----------



## der stimp (10. September 2009)

jo, bin morgen ab dem späten mittag da am start sein. 
kann aber nur bis etwa 18.30 dann muss ich heimwärts...

die nummer auf dem video hab ich letztes jahr im deister an der bmx bahn original genau so gemacht. 
die anderen unten schön rausgehüppt, ich nicht aufgepasst und nen abflug gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jo, bin morgen ab dem späten mittag da am start sein.
> kann aber nur bis etwa 18.30 dann muss ich heimwärts...
> 
> die nummer auf dem video hab ich letztes jahr im deister an der bmx bahn original genau so gemacht.
> die anderen unten schön rausgehüppt, ich nicht aufgepasst und nen abflug gemacht



 "Los,weiter gehts..."  "Ja,wie denn!????" der is soo geil bike is schmutzig,muss nach hause schieben..
werd auch so späten nachmittag dann da sein..


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. September 2009)

lolist das im deister?? sieht aus wie am grabweg unten^^

ich weiß noch nich wann ich am start bin aber ich komme!!
muss erst mal meine brightness  klarkommen!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. September 2009)

Hab mein neues Rad gefunden!=== http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/ScottVoltageFRTobiasStahl.jpg


----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hab mein neues Rad gefunden!=== http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/ScottVoltageFRTobiasStahl.jpg



ok,die farbe fetzt ja mal...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. September 2009)

moin moin

bin auch dabei muss mal bischen frische luft schnappen
@tweet geiler freireiter hammer:


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

@Tweet ... hmm, das Bike sieht mal interssant aus - schon ne Preisinfo?

das gefällt aber auch gut, perfekt für das eigene Weib


----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

wer is heut alles in der eile so gegen später? moin an die kona-gang..


----------



## der stimp (11. September 2009)

tweet, ich bin bei meinem dirt hinterrad an die kontermutter gekommen. 
ist unter dem trichter auf der achse der so schräg war. das ding wird durch nen gummiring gehalten. 
ich weiss aber noch was; wir haben bei der bastelei am freilauf die achse verbogen 
und der konus ist immer noch locker


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

och nö mensch, und das von nem zweiradmechankier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> och nö mensch, und das von nem zweiradmechankier?


der sieht fast so aus wie einer von den Ludolfs...


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

@Froop, wann bist du zu Hause. Ich brauch noch einmal deine Cam für einige Stunden im Deister (Naturaufnahmen)


----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Froop, wann bist du zu Hause. Ich brauch noch einmal deine Cam für einige Stunden im Deister (Naturaufnahmen)



also ich bin gleich wech und dann erst so gegen 14uhr wieder zu hause,umziehen und ab in die eile. Wann brauchste die denn? weil ich die morgen für ne party brauche


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

Dann eventuell am Sonntag?!


----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann eventuell am Sonntag?!



wann wollste denn sonntag in deister? wollte eventuell auch ma wieder deister fahren aber da brauch ich die nich


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

Tjoa, eigentlich sehr früh. Uhrzeit dürft bei 09.40 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. September 2009)

moin moin....ich zieh mal schnell dh reifen drauf und werd dann in die eile....
@tweet, das voltagr fr sieht dem big air verdammt ähnlich...die anlenkung wird die gleiche sein. 
und das hier für die holde fee:


----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

So in der art wird dann Dotti aussehn...  halt nur nich mit den ollen halos...


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. September 2009)

dotti wird lustig...aber da muss ich richtig viel rauchen um darauf klarzukommen
nee jetz mal ernsthaft...wenn man das akurat durchzieht wird das geil!


----------



## DrFroop (11. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> dotti wird lustig...aber da muss ich richtig viel rauchen um darauf klarzukommen
> nee jetz mal ernsthaft...*wenn man das akurat durchzieht wird das geil*!



und das werd ich auch.. mein kleiner plüschpuschelkuschelhase


----------



## tweetygogo (12. September 2009)

Wer kommt nun morgen mit in den Deister?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. September 2009)

moin moin

ich nicht schade:kotz:


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. September 2009)

muss ich heut abend entscheiden


----------



## DrFroop (12. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer kommt nun morgen mit in den Deister?



_*Also ich jedenfalls nicht...bin am nachmittag dann Eile*_


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. September 2009)

bin dann auch eile morgen


----------



## DrFroop (12. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bin dann auch eile morgen



hehe,dann mops ich dir wieder dein quitsche-kona...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (12. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> _*Also ich jedenfalls nicht...bin am nachmittag dann Eile*_



Wollte mal ein gutes Video morgen machen im deister!
Komm mal mit


----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> hehe,dann mops ich dir wieder dein quitsche-kona...



quietscht nich mehr bäh


----------



## tweetygogo (12. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> muss ich heut abend entscheiden



Komm mal mit! Werden gute Videos machen! nur Grabweg von oben bis unten


----------



## der stimp (12. September 2009)

froopi, ich dachte deine bude sollte ms. piggy heissen, weil mein bike doch kerit ist...


----------



## tweetygogo (12. September 2009)

Werde morgen um 9 uhr wieder hier sein! gute nacht alle!
Hoffe es kommen morgen genug mit in den Deister!!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

Immer noch keiner da! Was ist denn loss hier?Wer kommt denn nun mit???


----------



## MajuBiker (13. September 2009)

ich bin da. weiß nicht ob ich mit kommen soll.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> ich bin da. weiß nicht ob ich mit kommen soll.



Komm mit! Wetter geht schon!


----------



## MajuBiker (13. September 2009)

mhm. wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

10,30 uhr fährt der zug vom bahnhof, und bei mir 10,40 uhr!


----------



## MajuBiker (13. September 2009)

glaube komme dann nicht mit muss noch essen,reifen wechseln, bremse anbauen und so.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

Bin danach in der eile!


----------



## MajuBiker (13. September 2009)

okay dann sehen wir uns da!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. September 2009)

moin moin

bin auch in ner eile


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

Alle nur eile ist doch lang....... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. September 2009)

was soll ich im deister kann nich farn muss doch dienstag ins krankenhaus zur op wegen schulter.alles kacke bleibt mir nur die eile übrig.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

Fahre jetzt in die Yard da scheint die Sonne


----------



## der stimp (13. September 2009)

wollte heut eigentlich zum bauer zum fakie und 180 üben aber das wetter sagt: mach dir lieber nen gemütlichen sonntag auf dem sofa... 
wünsch dir aber viel spass in der yard.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. September 2009)

viel spass


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. September 2009)

war eile...boden griffig aber erhol mich erst mal von der prty^^


----------



## Deleted 130915 (13. September 2009)

wer issen alles da


----------



## DrFroop (13. September 2009)

Eile wa ma wieder geile sache,bis auf das egg-to-sattel ding  Naja,alles heile geblieben


----------



## wasser 8 (13. September 2009)

ha ha froop das wird dir noch öfter mal wehtun aber unbedingt die kasette fest ziehen


----------



## DrFroop (13. September 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ha ha froop das wird dir noch öfter mal wehtun aber unbedingt die kasette fest ziehen



 das weiß ich..kasette is schon wieder fest,alles bestens!!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

Alle wieder heile von 

 da?


----------



## DrFroop (13. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>



Noch auffälliger gehts nich oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Noch auffälliger gehts nich oder?



Was machst du heute noch? das hier==


----------



## tweetygogo (13. September 2009)

Gute nacht ihr 

 bis morgen!


----------



## Arschrat38 (13. September 2009)

hiho ihr bike pussys  war im deister unterwegs und das ist bei rausgekommen [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFWFsNM7RuQ"]YouTube - Deister Ride 09[/ame]

weitere video`s folgen


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hiho ihr bike pussys  war im deister unterwegs und das ist bei rausgekommen YouTube - Deister Ride 09
> 
> weitere video`s folgen



aba die mugge is ja..ähm...ich muss eben mal gegen die wand rennen mit´n kopp,damit die bösen stimmen wieder weggehen
*Wer is´n heute dann noch so in Eile??*


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Das ist kein Ride sondern n Krampf ... Bildquali, Sound und Action ...


----------



## Arschrat38 (14. September 2009)

tach zusammen das video hat irgendwer gefilmt  den ich nicht kenne mir geht es da auch nur um den großen dabbel auf dem ladys übrigens ist der lady fast ganz im arsch wen ihr es noch nicht wist habe 3 stunden geschuftet um die unteren beiden dabbels wieder fit zu machen


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> tach zusammen das video hat irgendwer gefilmt  den ich nicht kenne mir geht es da auch nur um den großen dabbel auf dem ladys übrigens ist der lady fast ganz im arsch wen ihr es noch nicht wist habe 3 stunden geschuftet um die unteren beiden dabbels wieder fit zu machen



grüß disch micha muss auch mal wieder deister bevor das wetter endgültig vorn popo is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> tach zusammen das video hat irgendwer gefilmt den ich nicht kenne mir geht es da auch nur um den großen dabbel auf dem ladys übrigens ist der lady fast ganz im arsch wen ihr es noch nicht wist habe 3 stunden geschuftet um die unteren beiden dabbels wieder fit zu machen


 

Tja, das mit dem Ladys ist schon dumm nur es wird weiterhin so mit den Strecken umgegangen werden, 
gerade jetzt im Winter werden die Stöckchenleger genug Zeit haben, da wir nicht mehr jeden Tag da sein 
werden (Wetterabhängig) ... eventuell wird sich bis dahin mal jemand Gedanken machen, wie es mit dem 
Sport im Deister weiter geht.


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

ich werd dann mal mein scott heut zurück geben,eben mit denen telefoniert... ma sehn was ich noch an kohle wieder bekomme. bin dann später noch in der eile -da gibs wenigstens keine "stöckchenleger"


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Hast du ja lang genug hinaus gezögert, warum nicht schon eher?
Jetzt ist der Wertverlust immens höher ... als geplant  . Sag mal, 
kann ich mir von dir die Cam borgen oder nicht, weil dann muss ich 
schauen wo ich eine her bekomme.


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hast du ja lang genug hinaus gezögert, warum nicht schon eher?
> Jetzt ist der Wertverlust immens höher ... als geplant  . Sag mal,
> kann ich mir von dir die Cam borgen oder nicht, weil dann muss ich
> schauen wo ich eine her bekomme.



isch weiß,ma sehn was ich noch zurück bekomme aber wenn mir das zu wenig is,behalte ich es eben aber den centerlock vorne tauschen die mir aus gegen ne richtige scheibenaufnahme 
Kannst die cam haben,wann wollste denn? Wollte so gegen 14-14:30 in die eile,können uns ja vorher treffen,brauchste noch stativ?


----------



## der stimp (14. September 2009)

frppo, wenn du das bike zurück gibst, bekommst du deine kohle komplett zurück. 
war ja falsche beratung


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> frppo, wenn du das bike zurück gibst, bekommst du deine kohle komplett zurück.
> war ja falsche beratung


der typ am tele meinte,es is abhängig vom zustand aber werd ich ja sehn wenn ich da bin..wenn ich die kohle komplett wiederbekommen würde,wäre das ja der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. September 2009)

dann mach die bude vorher noch schön sauber. 
ich drück dir beide daumen das du möglichst den vollen preis zurück bekommst.


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> dann mach die bude vorher noch schön sauber.
> ich drück dir beide daumen das du möglichst den vollen preis zurück bekommst.



klar putz ich das teil noch vorher,so kann ich die bude nich wieder zurückbringen... da sind sogar noch die schutzfolien drauf auf der gabel..oder was ne federgabel sein soll 

Hat jemand XP Home für mich mal?? Mein Pc dödelt voll ab..


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

XP kannste haben, sogar mit Original Key 



DrFroop schrieb:


> Kannst die cam haben,wann wollste denn?Wollte so gegen 14-14:30 in die eile,können uns ja vorher treffen,brauchste noch stativ?


 
Jop, Stativ wäre super, ich würde das auch abholen kommen.

@ Floppi

Hier schau mal ... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209951/cat/42


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

dphttp://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209951/cat/42


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> XP kannste haben, sogar mit Original Key
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey supaaa!!! also ich mach mich hier bald wech,muss ja das bike noch putzen und wenn ich wieder zu hause bin,meld ich mich bei dir,dann können wa uns da am kiosk treffen? Bringe cam+stativ dann mit


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

ok, dank dir.


----------



## RidingWebster (14. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> klar putz ich das teil noch vorher,so kann ich die bude nich wieder zurückbringen... da sind sogar noch die schutzfolien drauf auf der gabel..oder was ne federgabel sein soll
> 
> Hat jemand XP Home für mich mal?? Mein Pc dödelt voll ab..




wieso willst du nur home? hätte auch noch eine xp version für dich.


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wieso willst du nur home? hätte auch noch eine xp version für dich.



meinetwegen auch prof. hauptsache xp,vista kann ich nich nutzen wegen zu wenig ram


----------



## RidingWebster (14. September 2009)

achso, hast du das mit den videos hinbekommen? ansonsten änder ich die für dich, dann musst du die aber nochmal runterladen.


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> achso, hast du das mit den videos hinbekommen? ansonsten änder ich die für dich, dann musst du die aber nochmal runterladen.



ging mit nero player,aber wenn du mir die mal ändern könntst wäre das super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. September 2009)

wenn die dein Rad nicht zurück nehmen komme ich Rum


----------



## RidingWebster (14. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ging mit nero player,aber wenn du mir die mal ändern könntst wäre das super




so findest das ganze nun unter:

../eilenriede/06.09.09_eile_yard

als zip-datei


----------



## Arschrat38 (14. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tja, das mit dem Ladys ist schon dumm nur es wird weiterhin so mit den Strecken umgegangen werden,
> gerade jetzt im Winter werden die Stöckchenleger genug Zeit haben, da wir nicht mehr jeden Tag da sein
> werden (Wetterabhängig) ... eventuell wird sich bis dahin mal jemand Gedanken machen, wie es mit dem
> Sport im Deister weiter geht.



hi das hoffe ich auch !


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> wenn die dein Rad nicht zurück nehmen komme ich Rum



kannst das bike raus nehmen,is weg


----------



## tweetygogo (14. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> kannst das bike raus nehmen,is weg



Haste alles wieder bekommen?


----------



## DrFroop (14. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Haste alles wieder bekommen?


-50,- aba das is mehr als genug


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. September 2009)

@kona pappi^^ ja hat ich auch gesehen....naja, ich muss den arsch hochkriegen und mir ne gute arbeit suchen und schon bin ich wieder aufem trail.

wenn blos die faulheit nich wär, egal erst mal ne tüte anzünden^^






sabber!!


----------



## RidingWebster (14. September 2009)

die preise für die p bikes sind raus 

das p.3 ist bis jetzt noch schwer zu kriegen, habe aber schon einen händler


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2009)

@RW

Soll es wieder ein P3 werden? Dacht, du wollst danach auf Fully wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. September 2009)

moin moin

so verabschiede mich ordnungsgemäß muss erstmal ins kh auf`n tisch schulter wieder heile machen wünsch euch viel spass......

ride on ride free


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2009)

... schaun wa mal was Onkel  Doc so sagt und damit es abends nicht Langweilig wird, komm ich zum  rum aber vorher  ich was, wir müssen ja auch Essen also, Gute Besserung


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. September 2009)

auch von mir alles gute, holde fee! Das wird schon wieder!!
zur not machen wir halt härden-krankengymnastik^^


----------



## DrFroop (15. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> @kona pappi^^ ja hat ich auch gesehen....naja, ich muss den arsch hochkriegen und mir ne gute arbeit suchen und schon bin ich wieder aufem trail.
> 
> wenn blos die faulheit nich wär, egal erst mal ne tüte anzünden^^
> 
> ...


was mich bei dem bike etwas stört,das sind die streben unterm unterrohr,die vom umlenker da..wenne da ma irgenwo draufschepperst,verbiegen die nich oder brechen?? Kann ja alles mal passiern


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. September 2009)

nöö froop is bombproof! schon in berlin gesehen...sind erstaunlich stabil und da knalltste nur sehr selten rauf....eigentlich nur wenn de nen double verkackst...und was macht der katalog nich?? genau doubles springen^^


----------



## DrFroop (15. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> nöö froop is bombproof! schon in berlin gesehen...sind erstaunlich stabil und da knalltste nur sehr selten rauf....eigentlich nur wenn de nen double verkackst...*und was macht der katalog nich?? genau doubles springen^^*



dich bekommen wir da auch noch drübba..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (15. September 2009)

wo soll ich rübba...ne frau^^ nee mal schauen wie hemmingen wird^^


----------



## der stimp (15. September 2009)

froop, konntest du neulich eigentlich was mit den schriften anfangen, die ich dir geschickt hatte?


----------



## DrFroop (15. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froop, konntest du neulich eigentlich was mit den schriften anfangen, die ich dir geschickt hatte?



joa aber hab ja die kona schrift gefunden,nur die von kona haben die etwas "geändert" doch im prinzip is es die selbe...

Mario,hast du ne xp cd für mich??


----------



## wasser 8 (15. September 2009)

kommt heute jemand eile bin bis ca. 18 uhr dort


----------



## wasser 8 (15. September 2009)

war das ein wetter bähhhhhhhhh komme morgen nicht muss die ketten sege schwingen


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. September 2009)

@[email protected], bist du heut bei thomas?
ich bring ipod mit...solltest du nich kommen kann ich auch gegen abend bei dir rumkommen und den abgeben^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. September 2009)

heute ab 1300-1400 werd ich im der eile aufschlagen!!bring nen kumpel mit!
und heut abend Thomas, wer is noch mit von der partie??


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> [email protected]


 
Ist www.deisterberg.de deine Seite?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ist www.deisterberg.de deine Seite?
> 
> Gruß
> Roudy


 
Why?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> heute ab 1300-1400 werd ich im der eile aufschlagen!!bring nen kumpel mit!
> und heut abend Thomas, wer is noch mit von der partie??



Komme auch noch mal in die eile und dann ab zu Tom!!


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2009)

Komm später eventuell nach, Frau liegt noch auf dem Tisch, Ärzte sagen dass es bis nach 3 dauern kann ... habschon n Muster ins Linoleum gelatsch *kotz*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Why?


 
I`m just curious 

Erst meinte ich starke Ähnlichkeiten im CD ähnelt der "offiziellen" Seite www.deister.de  erkannt zu haben, nur fehlen da die Rubriken zu den Trails.
Beim dritten hinsehen gefällt mir Deisterberg aber besser wenn es mal mit Inhalten gefüllt ist.

AUSSER:
Wenn auf I-Net Seiten DH- und FR-Trails zur Veröffentlichung angekündigt werden, schwirrt mir immer gleich im Kopf herum, dass Herr Förster hier mit liest, die Seite kennt und mal eben mit dem Harvester die Trails abfährt.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## DrFroop (16. September 2009)

nabend ihr bikeschlampen...

Was-geht-ab-hier? @Kona-Micha: wie gehts der Fee? Alles gut überstanden?? Hoffe doch..


----------



## tweetygogo (16. September 2009)

He schaut mal hier rein!!!!! http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...friendID=322156193&albumID=0&imageID=12465382


----------



## der stimp (16. September 2009)

na das nenn ich mal nen feisten abenteuerspielplatz


----------



## DrFroop (16. September 2009)

was hilft bei beziehungsschmerz? Richtig!! Hardcorebiken!!! Morgen mal vielleicht mal das Grab in augenschein nehmen oder das gap...


----------



## wasser 8 (17. September 2009)

froop bis du dir sicher


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

Klar, dat muss knallen  anders bekommt er den kopf net frei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

Moin [email protected] :ne bin ich mir nich sicher aber gibt nur 2 möglichkeiten - drüber und gut oder drüber und nicht so gut 
@[email protected] - deswegen bin ich gestern auch die ganze zeit den rechten double neben dem grab gesprungen..das macht birne leer


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

Was los?


----------



## Arschrat38 (17. September 2009)

hi ho erst mal auch von mir gute besserung!  und ich hoffe das wir wieder mal zusammen eine runde fahren wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe!


----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was los?



das gehört hier nicht ins forum,is dann doch schon sehr privater natur


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

Is mir schon klar, du sollst das ja auch net hier rein schreiben  
n grober Ansatz ist ja schon ersichtlich ABER - nicht mit zu viel 
Druck im Kopf fahr´n ... geht nach hinten los


----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar, du sollst das ja auch net hier rein schreiben
> n grober Ansatz ist ja schon ersichtlich ABER - nicht mit zu viel
> Druck im Kopf fahr´n ... *geht nach hinten los*



mein bike rollt nur vorwärts Nein,keine sorge..ich werd mir schon nich den hals abfahren weil ich nur probleme im kopp hab. Nen teil begleitet mich da schon doch auf den sprung an sich,konzentriere mich da schon 

@Kona-Micha : bekomm ich dann mal die XP cd von dir? Wird immer schlimmer mit der ollen kiste hier...*heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (17. September 2009)

meun leute, 
froopi, hast heut bock auf bmx bahn in misburg?
kona basti, felix und ein kumpel von ihm wollten auch mit.


----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> meun leute,
> froopi, hast heut bock auf bmx bahn in misburg?
> kona basti, felix und ein kumpel von ihm wollten auch mit.



wann denn?


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

XP CD kann ich dir geben, hast du nen Key oder brauchste meinen alten?


----------



## der stimp (17. September 2009)

kurz vor 12 schlagen felix und genosse bei mir auf. 
dann machen wir kurz happi happi und dann gehts los. also start um gefühlte 13h rum.


----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> XP CD kann ich dir geben, hast du nen Key oder brauchste meinen alten?



hab weder noch..also key wäre dann schon schön


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. September 2009)

moin ihr leiben leute...nach eingängigem wetterstudium ist beschlossen das ich heut nach misburg eolle und mich dort zerlege....ich ol inner stunde mario ab und werd erwin hallo sagen und dann wird vorrausichtlich1245 gestartet um in misburg die reifen glühen zu lassen und den körper zu schinden^^ 

froop wie machen wir das heut abend??
flotter dreier in deiner wohnung mit verschwitzten typen vom biken??


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

Ok, ich fahr hier in ner 1/2h los in Richtung Mario, dort kann ich alles hinterlegen, da ich dann weiter ins KH fahr.


----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> kurz vor 12 schlagen felix und genosse bei mir auf.
> dann machen wir kurz happi happi und dann gehts los. also start um gefühlte 13h rum.



ds schaff ich net..sorry


----------



## DrFroop (17. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froop wie machen wir das heut abend??
> flotter dreier in deiner wohnung mit verschwitzten typen vom biken??



felix,nich traurig sein aber mir passt das heute doch nich so,lass uns das mal vertagen..


----------



## tweetygogo (17. September 2009)

Schon einer da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (17. September 2009)

keiner da!


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. September 2009)

froopi,geht das mit den schutzklamotten für meinen kumpel klhr??
und klr können war das n achholen, es kommen auch wieder sonnige tage!
wenn de ma nen offenes ohr brauchst bin ich da^^


----------



## der stimp (18. September 2009)

ich will ein dobermann pink


----------



## DrFroop (18. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froopi,geht das mit den schutzklamotten für meinen kumpel klhr??
> und klr können war das n achholen, es kommen auch wieder sonnige tage!
> wenn de ma nen offenes ohr brauchst bin ich da^^



geht klar,kann er haben..mitfahren kann ich eh nich und am sonntag nehm ich dann die 66one schützer


----------



## tweetygogo (18. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich will ein dobermann pink



Kommst du heute? habe gestern noch gewartet auf dich was war loss?


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2009)

Spielt keiner mit dir? Hier, was für einsame Stunden ...


----------



## tweetygogo (18. September 2009)

Meine leute sind schon da


----------



## tweetygogo (18. September 2009)

Kann ich so gehen?


----------



## der stimp (18. September 2009)

gestern bin ich total planlos im weltraum verschollen. 
wann soll ich denn heuer bei dir auftauchen? 
wollen wir später noch auf ne street runde zum bauer? oder so eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2009)

Tweet, sowas is krank!


----------



## DrFroop (18. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Spielt keiner mit dir? Hier, was für einsame Stunden ...



so ne geile strapstante is doch was cooles - die trägt bestimmt welche!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. September 2009)

tweet du kannst so gehen aber nur wenn du  auch so schön lächeln kannst wie chucky





froop wann können wir denn die schoner und so abholen??


----------



## der stimp (18. September 2009)

floppi, wollt ihr nachher nciht auch mit zum bauer kommen und ein büssl schtreetn?

tweet, wa soll ich denn nachher da sein?!?


----------



## DrFroop (18. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froop wann können wir denn die schoner und so abholen??


Ähm..ich meld mich hier dann noch mal,kann dir jetzt keine genaue zeit sagen,da ich noch weg muss und so,wird wenn dann so späten nachmittag werden


----------



## tweetygogo (18. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> floppi, wollt ihr nachher nciht auch mit zum bauer kommen und ein büssl schtreetn?
> 
> tweet, wa soll ich denn nachher da sein?!?



Bin bis 12,30uhr hier und dann erst wieder um 18uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (18. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin bis 12,30uhr hier und dann erst wieder um 18uhr!



tweet,kann du mir die cd vielleicht auch vorbei bringen? schaffe das nich so ganz zu dir zu kommen


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. September 2009)

ähm...tony is noch unschlüssig


----------



## tweetygogo (18. September 2009)

Wir essen gleich, und dann muss ich weg, bin aber ab 18uhr wieder da!


----------



## der stimp (18. September 2009)

FELIX, wie schauts denn nun bei euch beiden mit heute aus? 
eilenriede und spass haben oder daheim mit euern kräutern versumpfen?
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

tweet, muss mal nachher mit der zeit schauen. bekommen wir aber schon irgendwie hin. 

ich hab eben mal im dirt/street bereich einen thread für so. aufgemacht. 
schreibt da mal was rein, damit er bis sonntag möglichst an oberer stelle im forum steht und zahlreich gelesen wird. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6347980#post6347980


----------



## Arschrat38 (18. September 2009)

hi leute morgen deister oder was bin ab 11 uhr im wald erst grab und dann ladys !


----------



## DrFroop (18. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi leute morgen deister oder was bin ab 11 uhr im wald erst grab und dann ladys !



morgen is doch star race 3 am lindener berg..denk mal von uns wird morgen keiner im deister sein und sonntag is streetsession hannover


----------



## Arschrat38 (18. September 2009)

ja ich fahre trotzdem in deister morgen und sontag komme ich in die city !


----------



## DrFroop (18. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ja ich fahre trotzdem in deister morgen und sontag komme ich in die city !



 dann sehn wir uns am sonntag,10:30 am hbf unterm schwanz


----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

*Kona Michaaaa: brauch meine cam dann..am besten bis 10:30 bei mir *


----------



## Arschrat38 (19. September 2009)

jup alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> jup alles klar



du bist doch net der kona micha...


----------



## Arschrat38 (19. September 2009)

nein wieso die frage


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2009)

Moin Froop, wo wollen wir uns treffen? Ich fahr bei mir gegen 10Uhr los in Richtung Mario.
Also FHH vorbei -> Siloah - sag einfach wo über dir ne Kellerwohnung frei geworden ist, den Rest finde ich dann schon


----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin Froop, wo wollen wir uns treffen? Ich fahr bei mir gegen 10Uhr los in Richtung Mario.
> Also FHH vorbei -> Siloah - sag einfach wo über dir ne Kellerwohnung frei geworden ist, den Rest finde ich dann schon



also du kannst auch gleich aufn weg zu majo bei mir vorbei kommen,is der selbe weg,einfach vorne bei der fachhochschule in richtung obi,da is nen penny auf der ecke,die straße rein dann hnr.140..is die gleiche strecke nur etwas versetztwenne unten stehst,lass ma anklingeln auf handy


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2009)

Mein Handy liegt bei Mario  ... ich hab doch die tolle Tröte an meiner Betty, die meldet sich dann


----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Handy liegt bei Mario  ... ich hab doch die tolle Tröte an meiner Betty, die meldet sich dann


 alles klar,wenne unten stehst -hup einfach,meine klingel is immer noch kaputt


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2009)

alright


----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> alright


kannste die xp cd mitbringen?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen



morgen du komischer vogel


----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> morgen du komischer vogel



Alles so weit ok


----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

Lass uns doch morgen mal wieder 

 machen!


----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Alles so weit ok



Muss ja is eben ein wenig assi aber naja..nach regen folgt auch wieder sonnenschein


----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Muss ja is eben ein wenig assi aber naja..nach regen folgt auch wieder sonnenschein



Genau


----------



## Arschrat38 (19. September 2009)

morgen leute fahre jetzt in deister die pisten unsicher machen ! sehen uns morgen früh am hauptbahnhof ! bis denne danne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> morgen leute fahre jetzt in deister die pisten unsicher machen ! sehen uns morgen früh am hauptbahnhof ! bis denne danne



Jup


----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

BASTI du bist die 

 und


----------



## der stimp (19. September 2009)

leute, ich freu mich schon auf morgen. ist ein bissel wie weihnachten, 
und die bremer kommen


----------



## DrFroop (19. September 2009)

Wird morgen bestimmt ne coole sache werden! auf jeden fall sogar...


----------



## DrFroop (20. September 2009)

*Tweetyyyyy!! Ruf mich mal nacher so gegen 9 uhr an -WECKDIENST  sonst verpennt der olle Froop heute... 

Maja..öhm..Mojo..mist "Grrrr" Mario,so jetzt hab ich´s -denkste an die aufkleber?
*


----------



## tweetygogo (20. September 2009)

*Nun aber aufstehen es geht gleich los!!
Morgen an alle*


----------



## DrFroop (20. September 2009)

bin daaaaaa...noch duschen und dann startfertig machen!! 
Tweety,hast du noch ne SD speicherkarte 1 GB leihweise für heute? kannste morgen dann gleich wieder haben


----------



## der stimp (20. September 2009)

Micha ist hier, fruehstuecken und die bremer kommen gleich bei mir an. Froopi, deine klebis sind schon rausgesucht und verpackt. Leute, welches Bike ist Heut die bessere Wahl? Vollgefedertes Cheetah oder total starres 24" kermit p45?


----------



## MajuBiker (20. September 2009)

kermit!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. September 2009)

starres 24!!! 1GB habe ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (20. September 2009)

kermit.....dann zeig ich dir mal was man damit m,achen kann
mal gucken ob der typ kommt^^
so wir duschen grad und packen die sachen! sehen uns dann gleich leute!


----------



## DrFroop (20. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> Micha ist hier, fruehstuecken und die bremer kommen gleich bei mir an. Froopi, deine klebis sind schon rausgesucht und verpackt. Leute, welches Bike ist Heut die bessere Wahl? Vollgefedertes Cheetah oder total starres 24" kermit p45?


danke marion..ähm..nimm die nazisau...besser is


----------



## MajuBiker (20. September 2009)

ciao bis gleich.
unser sieger basti kommt nicht. hat sich wohl gestern etwas übernommen.


----------



## wasser 8 (20. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> BASTI du bist die
> 
> und


 danke euch allen war ein richtig super tag


----------



## Arschrat38 (20. September 2009)

hi leute habe heute  morgen den zug verpast und hatte dann kein bock alleine durch hannover zu eiern und euch zu suchen war noch mal im deister und es hat auch bock gemacht  der ladys ist jetzt bis auf den letzten großen dubbel voll schrott!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. September 2009)

mensch leute heut war ein toller tag!!
DANKE tweet!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. September 2009)

Von gestern ist alles hier== http://tweet-b-w.blogspot.com/


----------



## DrFroop (20. September 2009)

*War nen echt dufter Tag mit ner menge spaß und so!! Aber einige müssen ja aus der reihe tanzen und gegen straßenschilder scheppern...

Danke Tweety!!!
*


----------



## RidingWebster (20. September 2009)

war echt ein cooler tag!!!

danke an alle biker die heute dabei waren, hat echt spass gemacht!!!

und danke an tweety für die organisation!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. September 2009)

Ich danke euch das ihr alle mitgekommen seit und die Pannen gut weggesteckt habt


----------



## DrFroop (20. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> war echt ein cooler tag!!!
> 
> danke an alle biker die heute dabei waren, hat echt spass gemacht!!!
> 
> und danke an tweety für die organisation!!!



chrischi ruf mich bitte sofort ma an!!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (20. September 2009)

hab ich 

@tweet: welche pannen?


----------



## tweetygogo (20. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hab ich
> 
> @tweet: welche pannen?



Schlauch und Verkehrsschild


----------



## RidingWebster (20. September 2009)

*Ironie Button: ON!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. September 2009)

Nur für dirter ! ist der hammer=== http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2950


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (20. September 2009)

lad du auch mal die videos hoch tweet. froop haben sie ja anscheinend das internet gegabt 

und alle schreiben mich an, dass sie pics sehen wollen. dann wenigstens ein video


----------



## DrFroop (20. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> lad du auch mal die videos hoch tweet. froop haben sie ja anscheinend das internet gegabt
> 
> und alle schreiben mich an, dass sie pics sehen wollen. dann wenigstens ein video



ich lad die bilder gleich noch hoch..


----------



## RidingWebster (20. September 2009)

perfekt


----------



## der stimp (20. September 2009)

so, bin nun auch endlich wieder zu hause angekommen. 
hab ja noch die bremer zum zug gebracht und war dann noch bis eben in der city am streeten. 

war heut aber ein endgeiler tag. 
schaut auch mal in dem thread zum huetigen tag im dirt/srteet bereich rein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6354773#post6354773

die bremer laden uns ein und machen im nächsten monat mal ein paar spots bei ihnen klar.


----------



## RidingWebster (20. September 2009)

ja das ist hammer 

hab ja auch gesagt, wir bauen ne hannover/bremen - connection auf 
und macht ja auch laune mit dennen zu biken!!!


----------



## DrFroop (21. September 2009)

Sooo,die bilder sind hochgeladen bei chrischi aufm server


----------



## RidingWebster (21. September 2009)

jo sind auch echt ein paar geile bei 

ich packe die und wer sie haben will, bitte melden, wegen dem link.

ansonsten allen eine gute nacht.


EDIT: mario, mach mal die mail adressen von den bremern klar, damit die auch die fotos bekommen. hab auch ein paar geile von dennen gemacht


----------



## DrFroop (21. September 2009)

Dann kann ich ja endlich ins bett gehen.. Nacht alle zusammen und bis die tage!!


----------



## DrFroop (21. September 2009)

_*Guten Morgen,Freaks...*_


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. September 2009)

morgen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. September 2009)

moin ihrs


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2009)

moin


----------



## tweetygogo (21. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihrs



Wann kommst du heute rum????


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. September 2009)

moin moin^^


----------



## RidingWebster (21. September 2009)

mahlzeit.

ich werde heute abend eine galerie von den besten bilder des "star race" und der "street session" anlegen. links werde ich heute abend posten.


----------



## DrFroop (21. September 2009)

nabend auch zusammen..und was gibs neues von der biker-front?


----------



## tweetygogo (21. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> nabend auch zusammen..und was gibs neues von der biker-front?



Fast alles oben auf meiner HP!


----------



## tweetygogo (21. September 2009)

He Mittwoch hat Tom Geburtstag Wer ist alles da?


----------



## der stimp (21. September 2009)

oi  bin dabei...

wegen dem usb kabel, ich muss mal schauen wo das hin ist. hab in meiner kabelkiste geforstet und da war es nciht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (21. September 2009)

werde wohl auch kommen!


----------



## RidingWebster (22. September 2009)

so hab die galerien vom "star race" und der "street session" fertig. wer den link will, soll sich melden.

wer da auch einen eigenen bereich mit bilder von sich haben will, soll es mir schreiben und die bilder zukommen lassen, dann mach ich dem jenigen auch eine galerie.

dann erstmal gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> so hab die galerien vom "star race" und der "street session" fertig. wer den link will, soll sich melden.
> 
> wer da auch einen eigenen bereich mit bilder von sich haben will, soll es mir schreiben und die bilder zukommen lassen, dann mach ich dem jenigen auch eine galerie.
> 
> dann erstmal gute nacht euch allen


 ich möchte den link


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2009)

jo, meld!


----------



## wasser 8 (22. September 2009)

ich auch


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2009)

@Tweet

Ab wieviel Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (22. September 2009)

hier streetsession link, bitte^^


----------



## tweetygogo (22. September 2009)

Alles zur streetsession, Star rece 3  bei mir auf meiner HP


----------



## wasser 8 (22. September 2009)

wer kommt heute eile


----------



## tweetygogo (22. September 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> wer kommt heute eile



Du 
Ich muss nach Hemmingen! wegen Bauen


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. September 2009)

jo ich muß sagen echt geile videos von der street tour   haben mir gut gefallen und ich muß sagen schade das ich nicht da war ! vieleicht beim nägsten mal!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. September 2009)

hallo hallo wieder im lande das ist das ergebniss


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. September 2009)

wieder zu hause und das ist das ergebniss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. September 2009)

boah fee das sieht ja fies aus....hoffe du hast keine schmerzen!
meio mei.....


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2009)

jo, is schon ne krasse nummer die sie dir da an die schulter gebastelt haben...


----------



## RidingWebster (22. September 2009)

das sieht ja aus wie bei mir damals mit dem knie. 

kopf hoch fee, wirst wieder schnell gesund 


links sind raus, an die die sich gemeldet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timhau (22. September 2009)

Hallo Herde,

nun steig ich mal in den Threat mit ein (der mit dem grünen Bullit) und heute mit dem neuen Dirtbike (Bergamont). Leider noch mit Problemen mit der Kettenlinie. Hab nun mal Eure Tips umgesetzt - alte Kassetten zermetzgert und mir ein SSP Kit zusammengebastelt. Beim 2. Versuch stimmte die Kettenlinie einigermaßen. Die Kette viel beim Test auf der Straße jedenfalls noch nicht runter. Mal sehen wie es sich dann in der Eile macht. 

Bis in bald
timhau


----------



## RidingWebster (22. September 2009)

achso, wer in dem bereich auch eine eigene galerie haben will, muss mir bescheid sagen und mir die fotos zukommen lassen.

würde es cool finden, wenn sich alle aus der härde beteiligen. ich würde das ganze dann auch nach jahr und spot usw. unterteilen, so wie ihr es möchtet. bin für konstruktive vorschläge immer zu haben.

dann mal gute nacht


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2009)

hi, 
schön das du zu uns gefunden hast (sowohl vorhin als auch hier bei ibc).
ist auf jeden fall gut zu hören das es mit dem selbstgebauten ssp kit geklappt hat. und wieder 16,50 gespart 

chrischi, danke für den link  und guts nächtle dir


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. September 2009)

hello timhau!!
 danke webster!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (23. September 2009)

moin moin

möchte auch den link

können ja ein bereich machen mit verletzungen und stürze da haben wir ja auch schon material hehe


----------



## DrFroop (23. September 2009)

Moin Härde!!
Meine DOTTI is fertig... Tweet,sorry wegen gestern aber war dann doch bei Mike,der hatte noch nen paar teile für mich gehabt und da haben wir kurzer hand das bei ihm gemacht..net böse sein..


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2009)

Schick


----------



## der stimp (23. September 2009)

moin, 

dotti ist krass  
und der "abschleppseil" schnibbel ist mal der oberkracher.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (23. September 2009)

hammer dotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (23. September 2009)

Kona ( Koma ), ist aber ok


----------



## DrFroop (23. September 2009)

Zwischen bericht: Dotti is ne geile sau! Fahr und flugverhalten gleicht einer kleinen verdorbenen schlampe,die im bett keinerlei wünsche offen läßt.. Kurz:Geil!!!


EDIT:bis auf einen kleinen sturz am doubel neben dem grad,was aber eher an doofheit vom biker lag...


----------



## der stimp (23. September 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ...was aber eher an doofheit vom biker lag...




soll heissen "dumm pimpert gut"?!?!


----------



## DrFroop (23. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> soll heissen "dumm pimpert gut"?!?!



jaaa..so in der art


----------



## der stimp (23. September 2009)

oi oi, aber stinkys sind schon ein paar geile stücke. 
ich vermisse meins manchmal, war schon ein klasse bike. obwohl mein stab auch fein war...


----------



## DrFroop (23. September 2009)

is schon was anderes als das fat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. September 2009)

nech 
und dann mit nem pink-tarn helm...


----------



## DrFroop (23. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> nech
> und dann mit nem pink-tarn helm...



da muss aber drauf stehen "Goon Ride Club Hannover"


----------



## der stimp (23. September 2009)

jo, das wäre mal ne zusätzliche idee die man mit einbauen kann. 
ich hoffe das ich die heimseite grob bis zum we fertig bekomme. 
dann fehlen im grunde nur noch goon ride bilder/videos und randinfos... 
ergebnisse werden aber im goon ride bereich eingestellt, dann könnt ihr sagen wies gefällt oder was noch anders gemacht werden kann.


----------



## DrFroop (23. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> jo, das wäre mal ne zusätzliche idee die man mit einbauen kann.
> ich hoffe das ich die heimseite grob bis zum we fertig bekomme.
> dann fehlen im grunde nur noch goon ride bilder/videos und randinfos...
> ergebnisse werden aber im goon ride bereich eingestellt, dann könnt ihr sagen wies gefällt oder was noch anders gemacht werden kann.



ach so,kannst dann auch deine dämpferfeder wieder haben,brauch ich ja nu nich mehr  Danke noch mal dafür...


----------



## der stimp (23. September 2009)

musst aber zugestehen das die auch schon son klasse stück war oder?!?


----------



## DrFroop (24. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> musst aber zugestehen das die auch schon son klasse stück war oder?!?


joa,war es auf jeden fall..


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

froopi, wie schauts bei dir mit samstag aus? die irren wollten da ein bissel den goon rocken...


----------



## DrFroop (24. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, wie schauts bei dir mit samstag aus? die irren wollten da ein bissel den goon rocken...



samstag? öhm..joa,kann man drüber ja noch mal redenirgendwer muss ja die bilder und videos machen


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

gute einstellung... 

so, der onkel geht dann auch mal schloopen. 
guts nächtle und bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (24. September 2009)

moin moin 

froopi wie fährt sich dein kleiner stinker?
das sie dich erstmal abwirft ist normal das macht jeder stinker hat beim braunen und junior hats auch gemacht hab ja immer noch was von.
is nur rumgezicke das geht vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (24. September 2009)

da scheint was dran zu sein.....hagen wurde auch von seinem stinker abgeworfen und mauli, na da zu brauchen wir ja nix sagen........also scheinen stinker fahrer potenziell gefährdet zu sein^^


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

naaaja, wenn stinker fahrer ständig abgeworfen werden uuund das soweit auch bekannt ist, 
dann lässt es aber auch vermuten das stinker fahrer vielleicht ganz schön masochistisch drauf sind...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. September 2009)

ja^^
hat den anschein^^


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvDncRDplzQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Goon Ride Club Hannover - Goon Witch Project[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

ohne Worte


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. September 2009)

grad gefunden^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qve-THEDTs0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - The Lady is the Boss - Bicycle Fight[/ame]


----------



## wasser 8 (24. September 2009)

super


----------



## wasser 8 (24. September 2009)

kommt heute noch jemand eile


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

oh felix, wo hast du das nur wieder ausgegraben?!?!? 

mauli, bin nachher beim vögelchen im keller, schmutzige sachen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timhau (24. September 2009)

So Herde,

endlich funzt es. (Bergamont) Habe jetzt jeden Tag mittags in der Eile getestet. Gestern leider noch mit Macken. Kettenlinie hat gestimmt. Da waren 2 nette Jungs, die mein Bike mal probegefahren haben. Der eine hat sich leider relativ schnell durch Kettenabspung über den Lenker verabschiedet.  Dann kam der goldene Tip Kettenschloß!? Oh man - Kette genietet - seitdem kein Knacksen und kein Kettenabwurf zu vermelden. Und heute das 1. Mal den kleinen Table komplett gesprungen. 

Halleluja
timhau


----------



## DrFroop (24. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> froopi wie fährt sich dein kleiner stinker?
> das sie dich erstmal abwirft ist normal das macht jeder stinker hat beim braunen und junior hats auch gemacht hab ja immer noch was von.
> is nur rumgezicke das geht vorbei



die kleine pinke sau fährt sich 1A! nur noch so nen paar kleinigkeiten müssen gemacht werden,doch im großen und ganzen passt die bude völlig Und das abwerfen werd ich der ollen zicke schon noch austreiben


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## DrFroop (24. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



Danke..


----------



## DrFroop (24. September 2009)

timhau schrieb:


> So Herde,
> 
> endlich funzt es. (Bergamont) Habe jetzt jeden Tag mittags in der Eile getestet. Gestern leider noch mit Macken. Kettenlinie hat gestimmt. Da waren 2 nette Jungs, die mein Bike mal probegefahren haben. Der eine hat sich leider relativ schnell durch Kettenabspung über den Lenker verabschiedet.  Dann kam der goldene Tip Kettenschloß!? Oh man - Kette genietet - seitdem kein Knacksen und kein Kettenabwurf zu vermelden. Und heute das 1. Mal den kleinen Table komplett gesprungen.
> 
> ...



na herzlichen auch aber eine sache am rande: Wenn dann heißt es HÄRDE und nich Herde


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. September 2009)

glückwunsch timhau^^

jaja morgen bin ich nich amstart dafür dann samstag misburg 14uhr und sonntag benther^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

ich muss mich für morgen und we entschuldigen; 
kann nicht, bin mit basti und petra zur reptilienbörse (ich liebe meinen terminplaner der mich abends immer an all solche sachen erinnert)...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. September 2009)

och nöö....mensch majo.
froop bist du wenigstens am start??
hab grad noch was gefunden, in der beschreibung steht treffend: the dude goes way toooo big. wie wahr wie wahr, aber seht selbst!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHy80hsYMWg"]YouTube - Hospital Jump[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (25. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> och
> froop bist du wenigstens am start??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHy80hsYMWg



naja misburg kann ich ja mal mitkommen aber benter berg weiß ich noch nich genauwill aber morgen wenn ich das zeitlich schaffe erstmal eile wieder,der Dotti die kleinen zicken austreiben..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. September 2009)

moin moin 

wer issen alles nachher in n er eile wollt frische luft schnappen


----------



## DrFroop (25. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wer issen alles nachher in n er eile wollt frische luft schnappen



also ich bin auf jeden fall da..komm zwar erst etwas später ich komme..


----------



## RidingWebster (25. September 2009)

moin härde.

ich brauche etwas hilfe von euch, bzw. meinungen.

welche galerie gefällt euch besser?

Galerie 1:
http://www.ridingwebster.de/galerie/test_galerie_1.html

Nachteile: Zur Zeit keine Slideshow(Diashow), dass müsste ich irgendwie per Hand einbauen.

Galerie 2:
http://www.ridingwebster.de/galerie/test_galerie_2.html

Nachteile: recht groß und nimmt die ganze Seite ein

Galerie 3:
die die ich euch per link geschickt habe. finde die auch ok, nur die ist von der performance etwas langsamer.


Bitte einmal eure Meinungen kundtun.


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)

Die 2 ist angenehmer, jedoch würde ich dort die Berechnung der Bilder auf Punkt X legen.
Bedeutet, wenn du kleinere oder zu grosse Bilder hast, werden die auf dein vorher genau
festgelegtes Maß berechnet und auch nur in einem "fest vorgegebenen" Maß ausgegeben.


----------



## tweetygogo (25. September 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin härde.
> 
> ich brauche etwas hilfe von euch, bzw. meinungen.
> 
> ...



Die 2 !!

Was ist sonntag mit deister? Wollte aber nach Steinkrug fahren!


----------



## RidingWebster (25. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die 2 ist angenehmer, jedoch würde ich dort die Berechnung der Bilder auf Punkt X legen.
> Bedeutet, wenn du kleinere oder zu grosse Bilder hast, werden die auf dein vorher genau
> festgelegtes Maß berechnet und auch nur in einem "fest vorgegebenen" Maß ausgegeben.




ich lege die größen eh per hand fest. war nur das beispiel von der seite, hatte keine lust, da die links für meine bedürfnisse anzupassen. werde das wie bei der jetztigen galerie machen.

ok 2 stimmen für galerie 2.


----------



## 45er (25. September 2009)

na jungs alles schön?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (25. September 2009)

Taaag und sooo..


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)

45er schrieb:


> na jungs alles schön?!


 
Klar, schiess los ... who are you?


----------



## der stimp (25. September 2009)

einmal die 2 bitte...

mal im ernst, wenn da nur so kleine vorschaubilder sind, wirkt alles so steril. 
auf jeden fall ist es wichtig das im bild kleine weiter buttons sind (müssen ja nicht zwingend button sein, halt ne möglichkeit um ein bild weiter zu komen)


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. September 2009)

45er is george^^
moin moin.....schön dich hier zu haben!

@webster: keine ahnung, ich schließ mich der härde an und mach den mitläufer^^


----------



## DrFroop (25. September 2009)

soo,isch mach mich ma aufn weg zum hügel hüppen und zicke einreiten


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (25. September 2009)

pff....


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)




----------



## RidingWebster (25. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> einmal die 2 bitte...
> 
> mal im ernst, wenn da nur so kleine vorschaubilder sind, wirkt alles so steril.
> auf jeden fall ist es wichtig das im bild kleine weiter buttons sind (müssen ja nicht zwingend button sein, halt ne möglichkeit um ein bild weiter zu komen)




naja die buttons sind ja bei beiden da. einmal im bild und einmal drüber.
ich finde an der 2. variante nicht so toll, das man nicht mit den pfeiltasten die bilder vorgehen kann. schön ist wiederrum die slideshow. aber ich will ja was erstellen, wo alle mit zufrieden sind. müsste da auch noch die farben und das aussehen bei variante 2 anpassen.

4 stimmen für variante 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. September 2009)

2:


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. September 2009)

LEUTE schaut mal die bremer haben nen topic eröffnet bezüglich der bremer streetsession!
tragt euch da ein wer interesse hat!!
Danke^^


----------



## der stimp (25. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423797 

das is er...


----------



## HangLoose (26. September 2009)

Alles klar! So wie es aussieht, steht der Sonntag Deister Termin noch! Fett!

Greetz 45er! Dann haben wir bald alle Verrückten zusammen!

Was geht´n morgen so?

Greetz Pelle


----------



## tweetygogo (26. September 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Alles klar! So wie es aussieht, steht der Sonntag Deister Termin noch! Fett!
> 
> Greetz 45er! Dann haben wir bald alle Verrückten zusammen!
> 
> ...



11.30uhr Steinkrug!? beim Hotel!


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. September 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die 2 !!
> 
> Was ist sonntag mit deister? Wollte aber nach Steinkrug fahren!



jo deister ist cool, nur steinkrug muß man da nicht noch bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (26. September 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2009)

BMX? Heute oder wann? ... aja, ein Sturz lohnt sich immer - aber nur ohne t


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. September 2009)

ja heute 14 uhr misburg oder 13uhr eile und dann geschlossen nach misburg^^


----------



## wasser 8 (26. September 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## HangLoose (26. September 2009)

Werde bei dem geilen Wetter mal eine kleine Tour fahren.

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch so fett morgen!

Vielleicht bis später in der Eile!

Greetz Pelle


----------



## tweetygogo (26. September 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> jo deister ist cool, nur steinkrug muß man da nicht noch bauen?



Ja! erst mal Lage anschauen!


----------



## der stimp (26. September 2009)

tweet, kommst gleich nochmal für ein zwei stündchen mit in die eile?  
kermit hat jetzt schwarze schuhe bekommen, die wollt ich mal antesten...


----------



## tweetygogo (26. September 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, kommst gleich nochmal für ein zwei stündchen mit in die eile?
> kermit hat jetzt schwarze schuhe bekommen, die wollt ich mal antesten...



Kann heute nicht!


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. September 2009)

gran denken...bitte alle zur wahl gehen morgen!
wer nix wählt brauch auch nich rummeckern!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. September 2009)

Kommt morgen einer mit nach steinkrug??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (27. September 2009)

Wollt nur mal anmerken -das war ein soooo geiler tag heute!!! Danke Felix und...Bin ich hier richtig????
Auch Mario,Micha und Pelle für den netten ausklang des tages am maschsee!!

Rock´n Roll and Ride on,Mother****er!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. September 2009)

bitte bitte....du bunny-abchecker^^


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. September 2009)

morgen leute ich gehe zur wahl und danach biken !


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2009)

Moin 

Der Abend war mal voll das Erlebnsis. Impressionen for Life ...


----------



## tweetygogo (27. September 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (27. September 2009)

Chrischi, was mit benther berg heut??


----------



## RidingWebster (27. September 2009)

sry felix, gestern war doch silberhochzeit, waren heute glocke und eile. julian und ich haben nen crank-flip gestanden und georg die geile sau, nen tire-grab übern TABLE!!!

alles in allem nen geiler tag heute.
und bei euch was ging auf benther?


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. September 2009)

^^cool...crankflip^^ da denke ich immer glein an bunnyhop to manual to crankflip-drop^^ herrlich!

naja war voll auf lsa und dann wars schon ordentlich dunkel als wir die trails gerippt haben^^ war trotzdem cool!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. September 2009)

Also Steinkrug gehört uns, wir müssen da bauen ! ist der hammer da.
Und das beste ist da ist keiner 
Also wer macht mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (27. September 2009)

kennst mich doch hatte schon vor zwei jahren mit dir buddeln^^
aber wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## tweetygogo (27. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> kennst mich doch hatte schon vor zwei jahren mit dir buddeln^^
> aber wie kommt man da hin?



Bin Dienstag in der eile reden dann!
Gute nacht alle


----------



## MajuBiker (27. September 2009)

so ich bin jetzt erst mal bis freitag auf klassenfahrt
bis dann.


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. September 2009)

nacht tweet und viel spaß marius


----------



## HangLoose (27. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für das hammergeile, speedmäßig rasante Wochenende und an alle Beteiligten! Der neue Kicker an der BMX Bahn im Deister macht soooo viel Spaß, ganz abgesehen von unserem Speedgap in der Eile! Ride free and hard! Wir sehen uns in Steinkrug! Unsere eigene Rampage! ;-)


----------



## HangLoose (27. September 2009)

Hat der Froop mich wirklich Mutter****er genannt!? Man man, Achim!

Wo bist Du heute gewesen Froop! Noch mehr Impressionen for Life!!! Es war soooo fett heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (27. September 2009)

jo war ein geiler tag 

so dann mal allen eine gute nacht.


----------



## der stimp (28. September 2009)

benther berg heuer war lustig. 
knie (diesmal das linke, soll ja ein wenig abwechslung drin sein) ist nach dem abflug blau und unförmig dick angeschwollen. *aua*
mal morgen abwarten was das knie dann von sich gibt.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (28. September 2009)

moin moin

bin auch mit dabei wenn schulter wieder fit ist.


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. September 2009)

AUTSCH
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD1Vh9F3XlE&feature=rec-HM-r2"]YouTube - Bike Stunt Fail[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (29. September 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Hat der Froop mich wirklich Mutter****er genannt!? Man man, Achim!
> 
> Wo bist Du heute gewesen Froop! Noch mehr Impressionen for Life!!! Es war soooo fett heute!



 nöööö..hab isch nisch..zumindest nich bewusst und herr meiner geistigen kräfte
Ähm..musste mich am sonntag um einige andere dinge kümmern,die mir persönlich wichtiger waren aber das is nu wieder alles in butter und hab den kopf wieder frei für´s biken!!!


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2009)

Klingt ja gut  - hoffentlich hat es Bestand.


----------



## DrFroop (29. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Klingt ja gut  - hoffentlich hat es Bestand.



das hat es!! Auf jeden fall sogar


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. September 2009)

oh froopi...ich hoffe es für dich!
aber jetz kannste es wieder krachen lassen^^ big up!


----------



## DrFroop (29. September 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> oh froopi...ich hoffe es für dich!
> aber jetz kannste es wieder krachen lassen^^ big up!



das wird wieder alles!! aber nu kann ich wieder mit freien kopp biken,auch wenn ich da erstmal etwas kürzer treten werde als vorher..manchmal muss man eben seine präoritäten anders setzten - doch röckn röll gibs weiterhin!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (30. September 2009)

soo... mit doppel o 

die galerie vom star race ist fertig!!! hoffe sie gefällt euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (30. September 2009)

ist klasse geworden. 
zwar sehr kühl und nüchtern, dafür aber super in der bedienung. 
kleine vorschau galerie und grosses bild daneben  das gefällt!
vor und rück buttons sind auch da. herz was will man mehr...

edit: ich erhöhe noch mal um zwei daumen hoch! - hab grad die slideshow funktion entdeckt


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Oktober 2009)

top! sieht echt geil aus chrischi^^


----------



## timhau (1. Oktober 2009)

Kettenlinie funzt immer noch nicht! Heute wieder nach 1 Stunde in der Eile üben - Kette runter. Hab jetzt mal den nächsten Tip von Euch umgesetzt und hinten aus 2 großen Ritzeln eine Führung gebastelt. Hoffe das es jetzt geht - es nervt echt, wenn man sich nicht so richtig auf den Antrieb verlassen kann.

gruß Timhau (Bergamont Kiez)


----------



## der stimp (1. Oktober 2009)

hast du auch schon gestestet wenn du das ritzel um einen schmalen ring weiter richtung speichen setzt?


----------



## timhau (1. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hast du auch schon gestestet wenn du das ritzel um einen schmalen ring weiter richtung speichen setzt?



Ja, hatte jeweils 1 Tag in jede Richtung getestet. Hat leider nicht geholfen. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der minimal verbogenen Achse. Aber bevor ich die erneuere versuche ich es mit der Führung.


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

timhau schrieb:


> Ja, hatte jeweils 1 Tag in jede Richtung getestet. Hat leider nicht geholfen. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der minimal verbogenen Achse. Aber bevor ich die erneuere versuche ich es mit der Führung.



Frag mich doch mal! kann sowas weg machen  kann zaubern 
Mal ehrlich frag mich einfach, habe dafür noch was!!


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

tweet, was is´n nu mit den halo reifen? willst die nun haben? 
und wann hast du mal zeit mit mir zu boc zu düsen wegen der kiniptions?


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, was is´n nu mit den halo reifen? willst die nun haben?
> und wann hast du mal zeit mit mir zu boc zu düsen wegen der kiniptions?



Komm doch mal rum zu mir heute so um 14uhr??


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

geht klar, ich bring dann kekse, gummibärchenbrause und ein klein wenig zeugs zum basteln mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

Jens kommt auch noch mal ! Ritzel machen


----------



## timhau (2. Oktober 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Frag mich doch mal! kann sowas weg machen  kann zaubern
> Mal ehrlich frag mich einfach, habe dafür noch was!!



Super, nehme Deine Hilfe gerne an. Bitte zaubern. Wann und wo?

Gruß
timhau


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

oi, war mal wieder ein lustig schmutziger nachmittag beim tweet im keller  
gleich erstmal meinen streethobel wiederbeleben und neue füsse aufziehen...


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

timhau schrieb:


> Super, nehme Deine Hilfe gerne an. Bitte zaubern. Wann und wo?
> 
> Gruß
> timhau



Bin morgen in der eile, wann kannst du da sein??


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Tag heute ist Nassssssss gewesen aber lustig!


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

sowas nenn man doch glatt mal "feucht-fröhlich"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timhau (2. Oktober 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin morgen in der eile, wann kannst du da sein??



So ab 14Uhr wäre gut für mich.

Gruß
timhau


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

BMX-NORDCUP in GROHN/BREMEN

jungs (und mädels), 

am 11.okt. findet in grohn/bremen der bmx-nordcup statt. 
es wird auch was für "mtb´ler" geben und mitmachen kann jeder! 
(die infos hab ich vorhin von michi und hauke aus bremen bekommen)

vielleicht will ja der ein oder andere hin und oder daran teilnehmen?!
könnten wir ja im thread für die "streetsession in bremen" www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423797 
verabredungen treffen und offene fragen klären... 

hier auch nochmal der link zur homepage für die bmx-bahn wo das ganze stattfindet mit terminen etc. 

ich hätte schon bock da hin zu düsen, aber alleine ist das auch mist...


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

timhau schrieb:


> So ab 14Uhr wäre gut für mich.
> 
> Gruß
> timhau



14 uhr ok bin da!


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2009)

tweet, der schlauch war ein 20" 
hab mir nun doch nen neuen vom karstadt weggeholt...


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2009)

Kann nicht sein, habe wenn nur 24er^^^^^^


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist heute in der eile???


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrqqdGIgyk0"]YouTube - New World Disorder 10 trailer - "Dust and Bones"[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Oktober 2009)

Leute zieht euch bloß nwarm an...bin der erste mit ner erkältung...^^hoffentlich krieg ich die ******* bis mitte nächster woche los!
bmx bahn grohn würd ich gern hin aber kein geld!

verrotzte und gehustete grüße,
der katalog!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. Oktober 2009)

schnief schnief  jute besserung


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Oktober 2009)

danke fee^^
geiles "doof" bild^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. Oktober 2009)

alter falter
der typ hat was drauf...vor allem ab der 59sec^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmHpwU_vEa0"]YouTube - Zack Gerber frontflip down 9 stairs[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2009)

gähn, ... der Frontflip :top: aber der Rest, da kann ja unser Mario mehr oder?


----------



## der stimp (4. Oktober 2009)

aber auf jeden und den frontflip kann ich auch noch toppen 
(ok, vielleicht nicht ganz aber im gedanken schaff ich das mit dem bike schon mal im kreis zu fahren ohne umzukippen). 

so, nochmal wegen der bremen session, 
am samstag den 17.10. (also in 2 wochen) ist es soweit! 
vielleicht schreiben alle die mit wollen noch mal im dirt/street session bremen thread nochmal rein. 
brauchen ja mal nen überblick wegen der benötigten zugfahrkarten. 
hier noch mal der link zum thread: 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423797


----------



## wasser 8 (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo mauli hat wieder sein amt gewalten .wind, tabel top und ein zu kurzer sprung verträgt sich ebend nicht, dafür ist der boden wieder auf gelockert


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> aber auf jeden und den frontflip kann ich auch noch toppen
> (ok, vielleicht nicht ganz aber im gedanken schaff ich das mit dem bike schon mal im kreis zu fahren ohne umzukippen).
> 
> so, nochmal wegen der bremen session,
> ...



Fahre morgen zu BOC kommste mit, brauste was??


----------



## der stimp (4. Oktober 2009)

jo, komm ich mit  
können ja mal schauen ob die kenda kiniption oder crazy bob am start haben bzw ordern können... 
wann wolltest du denn da hin?


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Oktober 2009)

So um 14uhr hier loss


----------



## der stimp (4. Oktober 2009)

ist ok, holst mich bei mir ab?
was steht für später noch auf dem plan? eilenriede? bauer? keller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (4. Oktober 2009)

Wir müssen nach Latzen, komm du zu mir! danach muss ich in den Keller


----------



## der stimp (4. Oktober 2009)

ok, bin ich dann um 14h bei dir...


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar!


----------



## der stimp (5. Oktober 2009)

moin leute


----------



## der stimp (5. Oktober 2009)

tweet, kann ich nachher noch mal mit zu dir kommen und deine werkbank kurz oder nen ticken länger in beschlag nehmen?
ich würd gern die cantisockel von der ns starrgabel absägen. 
wenns passt, muss ich werkzeug mitbringen oder hast du alles dafür da?


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, kann ich nachher noch mal mit zu dir kommen und deine werkbank kurz oder nen ticken länger in beschlag nehmen?
> ich würd gern die cantisockel von der ns starrgabel absägen.
> wenns passt, muss ich werkzeug mitbringen oder hast du alles dafür da?



Habe kein werkzeug, was ist das
Kannste machen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. Oktober 2009)

hallo


----------



## der stimp (5. Oktober 2009)

hey, die hold fee ist auch am start  moooiiin 

tweet, ich bau dann mal fix die gabel aus, pack mich ein und komm dann rum. 
reicht ja wenn ich klingel und du dann runter kommst?!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> hey, die hold fee ist auch am start  moooiiin
> 
> tweet, ich bau dann mal fix die gabel aus, pack mich ein und komm dann rum.
> reicht ja wenn ich klingel und du dann runter kommst?!



Ja ist ok!!!! bis gleich schatz


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Oktober 2009)

hi @ all.

wann bist du morgen in hemmingen tweet? ich versuche auf jedenfall nach der arbeit vorbeizukommen. wenns regnet wird das wohl nix, sonst wäre ich zwischen 17 und 18uhr da.


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Oktober 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> hi @ all.
> 
> wann bist du morgen in hemmingen tweet? ich versuche auf jedenfall nach der arbeit vorbeizukommen. wenns regnet wird das wohl nix, sonst wäre ich zwischen 17 und 18uhr da.



Ich bin so um 14,30uhr da !
Noch mal an alle^^ wer ist morgen noch da???


----------



## wasser 8 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich kann nicht meine linke schulter macht probleme wenn sie wieder gut ist komme ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Noch mal an alle^^ wer ist morgen noch da???


----------



## der stimp (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Oktober 2009)

????


----------



## der stimp (6. Oktober 2009)

jo jo, zu nachtschlafender zeit kommen sie alle aus ihren ecken und löchern gekrochen...

ich hab erwin vorhin ertappt wie er auf dem rücken gechillt hat. sonderbares vieh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. Oktober 2009)

Mario ich fahre schon loss!!


----------



## RidingWebster (6. Oktober 2009)

tweet kann heute net, viel zu tun auf arbeit und habe erst spät schluss


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin so bis 18uhr da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Oktober 2009)

He mützen schaut mal was ich habe==== http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/484725


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Oktober 2009)

cool tweet, jetzt kannste mit deinem epo endlich soringen ohne das die kette zicken macht^^
haste die aus dem laden mit den alten teilen, den du meintest??


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Oktober 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> cool tweet, jetzt kannste mit deinem epo endlich soringen ohne das die kette zicken macht^^
> haste die aus dem laden mit den alten teilen, den du meintest??



Ja !! die haben nun auch keinen mehr.

Kommste heute auch zu Tom??


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Oktober 2009)

Werde gleich noch mal in die eile!


----------



## der stimp (7. Oktober 2009)

tweet, holst mich ab? dann komm ich mit.
war eh am überlegen heute ne runde zum bauer zu fahren...


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Oktober 2009)

Fahr loss bin auch gleich da, dann muss ich noch zu Tom!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (7. Oktober 2009)

fahre jetzt in die eile.


----------



## der stimp (7. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie waren heute wohl alle in der eile. aber alle zu anderen zeiten....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Oktober 2009)

voll lustig


----------



## der stimp (7. Oktober 2009)

naja, bei thomas sind ja alles wieder zusammengekommen.
alle? nicht alle! ein kleiner teil störrischer biker im fernen gallien, die waren nicht dabei...


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Oktober 2009)

Hemmingen ist die woche nicht! wegen dem Wetter.


----------



## MajuBiker (8. Oktober 2009)

oooh. biste dann heute in der eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (8. Oktober 2009)

tweet bist du dir da sicher? hab gestern mit simon telefoniert und der hat mir anderes berichtet.


----------



## MajuBiker (8. Oktober 2009)

fahre jetzt in die eile


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Oktober 2009)

klärt das mal mit hemmingen...bin in 2stunden zu hause und werd dann biken...also entweder eile oder hemingen...


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin gleich in der eile!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Oktober 2009)

ich komm dann auch in die eile......


----------



## der stimp (8. Oktober 2009)

kommst mich abholen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Oktober 2009)

sorry stimpi..bin schon wieder da.
wir haben zwei neue biker^^
der eine is ein paintball gott...*schwärm*^^


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Oktober 2009)

moin moin


----------



## der stimp (9. Oktober 2009)

moin härde und verstreute...


----------



## MajuBiker (9. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Oktober 2009)

Tag! schönes Wetter heute


----------



## MajuBiker (9. Oktober 2009)

ja sehr schönes wetter. schööööön biken gehen. tweet musst dann heute mit deinem bike in die eile kommen


----------



## der stimp (9. Oktober 2009)

tweet, wenn du in die eile kommst, bring ein anständiges bike mit. heute ist goon foto session angesagt...


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Oktober 2009)

Mache ich! Wir haben einen neuen Super Sprung da!!


----------



## oelg (9. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bin frisch beim radfahrn angelangt und wollte mal fragen wo genau ihr in der Eilenrieden fahrt und wo man am besten mit dem Springen anfgängt. Mein aktueller Wissensstand ist das man an der Glocke sich gut ans Abheben rantasten kann.

Dann erstmal auf einen trockenen Tag!

Grüße, Oli!


----------



## MajuBiker (9. Oktober 2009)

in der eilenriede am rodelberg an der adolf-ey-straße. vom döhrener turm aus immer geradeaus dann kommt nach ca. 3min fahrt der rodelberg
und dort gibt es auch für anfänger was!


----------



## MajuBiker (9. Oktober 2009)

bin jetzt in der eile!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Oktober 2009)

komme auch zum gucken wann gehts los?


----------



## der stimp (9. Oktober 2009)

um 13.30 wollte floppi bei sich starten und sammelt mich dann ein. 
entweder kommst du auch zu mir oder schaust direkt in der eile (also am bauer spielplatz) vorbei. 
ich denke das wir gegen 14.30 da sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. Oktober 2009)

ok,komm mit auto direkt inne eile juhu


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Oktober 2009)

immer noch kein bagger in hemmingen, habe mit simon telefoniert.


----------



## MajuBiker (10. Oktober 2009)

moin raus aus den betten top wetter heute.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, wohnst du in dem Hannover wo ich auch wohne?

@Katalog

Woher bekomm ich solch ein Bike?


----------



## der stimp (10. Oktober 2009)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> moin raus aus den betten top wetter heute.



und ich dachte die tauch und freischwimmsaison ist vorbei...


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Oktober 2009)

@kona, das isn tai-standart rahmen...lee cougan bietet den unter anderem an





ansonsten guck mal hier http://www.astrobikes.com.br/
astro hat einen coolen freerider, 2 downhiller....der eine downhiller is der gleiche taiwan rahmen wie aufdem bild, der andere is der gleiche wie olli sein epo.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (11. Oktober 2009)

moin leute heute ist mein einzigster freier tag in der woche und das wetter ist mal wieder bescheiden beschissen also wird es ein tag vorm PC mit NfS Shift, BF ,Cod 4, 5 Und Wolfenstein was soll man sonst bei so einem wetter auch schon machen ! Schöne grüße an alle aus B-Town ! Aber am 17 werde ich da komme was wille nach braunlage in harz den dan ist da Team  GIANT Die Neuheitenpräsentation der  2010er biks  wird am 17. Oktober 2009
bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage, präsentiert!


----------



## MajuBiker (11. Oktober 2009)

raus aus den betten! es ist trocken! gegen nachmittag in die eile


----------



## RidingWebster (11. Oktober 2009)

jo eile heute nachmittag  wetter ist doch super.

hab ne kleine überraschung


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Oktober 2009)

moin moin

was`n für ne ü


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Oktober 2009)

er hat wahrscheinlich sein rotes p1 bekommen^^


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Oktober 2009)

ah geil


----------



## der stimp (11. Oktober 2009)

boikääännn


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist ja kein 

 mehr, was ist denn loss


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß was ihr macht


----------



## der stimp (11. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. Oktober 2009)

So gute nacht alle


----------



## der stimp (11. Oktober 2009)

wie jetze?!? tweety will seine hupen hüppen lassen?


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Oktober 2009)

Bis morgen in Hemmingen!


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Oktober 2009)

lol


----------



## der stimp (12. Oktober 2009)

für alle die nächsten samstag mit nach bremen wollen, hier nochmal der passende thread mit allen infos: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423797

tweet, hast du dich schon um die frage mit den fahrkarten gekümmert?


----------



## MajuBiker (12. Oktober 2009)

tweety wann bist du in hemmingen? kommt heute der bagger?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

Sollte der nicht schon letzte Woche kommen?


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Oktober 2009)

EILMELDUNG!!!

tweet hat mich gerade angerufen, ich soll allen bescheid sagen, das der bagger da ist und die, die zeit haben sich bei ihm melden sollen und sich auf weg dahin machen sollen.


EDIT: Fahrkarte habe ich fÃ¼r 37â¬ Gruppenticket(SchÃ¶nes Wochenende Ticket: http://www.bahn.de/p/view/angebot/regio/schoenes_wochenende_ticket.shtml), Bike kostet fÃ¼r den ganzen Tag 4.50 zusÃ¤tzlich, also wÃ¤re man mit 11.90â¬ dabei, was noch echt gÃ¼nstig ist.


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Oktober 2009)

*LEUTE DER BAGGER UND DER SAND SIND DA!!!!*

also alles was lebt und krabbeln kann nach Hemmingen buddeln!!!

See ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (12. Oktober 2009)

oooh ich werd mich bald auf den weg machen!


----------



## MajuBiker (12. Oktober 2009)

auf dem weg


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier schon mal der große sprung, ist aber noch in arbeit! 1,80m hoch und 4m lang === http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/489293


----------



## RidingWebster (12. Oktober 2009)

BREMEN STREET SESSION!!!

SO müssten nun wissen, wer alles mit nach bremen kommt.

kostet 10.50 + 4.50 fürs bike.

Bitte alle mal melden die zu *100%* mitkommen!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Oktober 2009)

tweet, wie lange wart ihr da??
ich war kurz vor 5 da und da waren nur zwei emos die da gebastelt haben.....

edit: nach bremen komm ich mit^^


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Oktober 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> tweet, wie lange wart ihr da??
> ich war kurz vor 5 da und da waren nur zwei emos die da gebastelt haben.....
> 
> edit: nach bremen komm ich mit^^



Bis 16,20uhr waren wir da!

So ich komme mit bin NR 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (12. Oktober 2009)

Morgen geht es in Hemmingen weiter! Bitte kommen die können!!!!!


----------



## MajuBiker (12. Oktober 2009)

komme NICHT mit nach bremen eltern stressen


----------



## der stimp (13. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch fest mit dabei, 
für die sache aber bitte 
DIESEN: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6425996 THREAD NUTZEN!!!


----------



## MajuBiker (13. Oktober 2009)

bastian und ich sind um ca. 14.00 uhr in hemmingen!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Oktober 2009)

Bitte nach Hemmingen kommen wer kann und Bock hat!!! wirt Hammer da!


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich bin auch fest mit dabei,
> für die sache aber bitte
> DIESEN: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6425996 THREAD NUTZEN!!!




ja macht für uns aber wenig sinn, weil wir uns ja erstmal hier am Hbf treffen.
wann wir uns mit den bremern treffen, wissen wir ja. mir gehts nur um die fahrkarten.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe kein geld kann nicht mit! Mein rad muss erst weg!


----------



## der stimp (13. Oktober 2009)

jo, schon klar, 
ging mir eher darum das die bremen sache hier schnell im geschreibe mit den hannover themen untergeht. 
im bremer thread ist das streetsession ding schneller wieder zu finden und dann übersichtlicher...

felix ist auch mit dabei (hab ihn grad gefragt) und julian hat gestern am telefon bestätigt (fällt aber durch semesterticket aus der fahrkarten statistik raus)


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Oktober 2009)

mehr als 15â¬ wird schwer...


----------



## der stimp (13. Oktober 2009)

11,50 + 4,50 (fürs bike) kommt dann ja genau mit den 15 eus hin. 
ich pack dir dann für samstag ein paar schnittchen mehr mit ein und dann passt das auch schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Oktober 2009)

soo mauli, das hier ist das sagenumwobene dreidoppelgott^^
hässlich wie die nacht aber 400mm^^


----------



## der stimp (13. Oktober 2009)

joa mai, wes isn des?!?
ein optischer tinitus der feinsten art...


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Oktober 2009)

tja...ich mach mir erst mal ne tüte an und denk über das dreidoppel nach^^


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Oktober 2009)

ja super kommt ja fast keiner mit  das kostet doch nicht die welt.

wenn wir 5 sind, kostet es weniger als 15 felix  und wenn leih ich dir das und wer noch was für bremen braucht und es ernst meint, soll mich fragen, dann leih ich demjenigen das auch.


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Oktober 2009)

thanks chrischi......was mit george?
und julian, corsair basti und so??


----------



## der stimp (13. Oktober 2009)

mit julian hab ich gestern telefoniert, der wollte auch auf jeden fall mit. 
hat ein semesterticket,  aber kommt mit


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Oktober 2009)

goerg weiß nicht, wegen seinem rahmen, weil der immer mehr reißt. julian kommt mit, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. basti weiß ich net. keine nummer.


----------



## wasser 8 (14. Oktober 2009)

morgen        man das bike ist super


----------



## der stimp (14. Oktober 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ...basti weiß ich net. keine nummer.



basti hab ich eben mal angetickert, der muss leider arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Oktober 2009)

http://finsdorf.de

draufschauen lohnt sich^^
ich nehm die wanderroute bald in angriff


----------



## der stimp (15. Oktober 2009)

jo, ich bin dabei


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Oktober 2009)

Wann trefen wir uns am Samstag??


----------



## MajuBiker (15. Oktober 2009)

tweety ich bin heute den großen in hemmingen gesprungen
simon hat es nur mit dem vorderrad geschafft und ist voll eingeschlagen. und er hat sich die gabel dabei zerschossen


----------



## HangLoose (15. Oktober 2009)

Tach ihr Hupen!

Wollte heute eigentlich raus vor die Tür zum biken, ******* wat, bis eben Tapeten geklebt und Ausgleichsmasse gespachtelt.

@Felix: Du wolltest mir etwas schicken! Werde jetzt auch erst mal bauen! ;-)

Greetz Pelle


----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

*SA. STREET/DIRT SESSION IN BREMEN!!!!*

der zug startet in hannover um 8.58

TREFFEN: 
*8.30* IM bahnhof vorm *INFOPOINT* bei den abfahrtsanzeigen.

KOSTEN: 
das ticket kostet 28 euro für 5 personen + 4,50 pro bike!
(wenn jetzt keiner nen rückzieher macht, ist das erste ticket auch ausgebucht)

Zugesagt haben: 
chrischi, mario, felix, tweety, basti von petra
(wenn ich wen vergessen habe, bitte bescheid sagen!!!)

wetterbericht sagt für den tag heiteres wetter an bei ca +8 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Oktober 2009)

hup hup^^

so dann lasst die musi spielen^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOESyEljmFE&feature=channel"]YouTube - Alive[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Oktober 2009)

ach ja für alle techno-jünger^^ der goon remix eines wunderbaren liedes^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXjbE36Isxo"]YouTube - Kategorie C -  So sind wir ( Remix )[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei, auser es macht ganz dollllleee PIPIEEEEE von oben!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Oktober 2009)

moin moin

mario chrischi tweet und ich herzlichen glückwunsch 1 jahr v.i.p härde

und noch auf viele weitere jahre


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. Oktober 2009)

hier ist der beweis


----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

man sollte sich seine familie schon mit bedacht aussuchen...


----------



## HangLoose (16. Oktober 2009)

Kommt darauf an, wo man sich befindet! Vorn oder hinten in der Härde! ;-) Ich sag nur, mein Hintern bleibt Jungfrau! Geht wech!


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> mario chrischi tweet und ich herzlichen glückwunsch 1 jahr v.i.p härde
> 
> und noch auf viele weitere jahre




 ja 1. Jahr und auf die weiteren Jahre!!! V.I.P for Ever


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> mario chrischi tweet und ich herzlichen glückwunsch 1 jahr v.i.p härde
> 
> und noch auf viele weitere jahre


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Oktober 2009)

herlichen glühstrumpf ihr vips^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

hey, es lebt


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Oktober 2009)

wer lebt??
hab ich was verpastt??
wer ist "faust im gesicht"? ich verlange das du die indendität von "faust im gesicht" preisgibst.....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMjuXQOQQOk"]YouTube - Faust Im Gesicht simpsons[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

mönsch floppi, warum hast du nur immer so brutale gedanken?!? 
man man man...
aber wenn es dir hilft, können wir in der gruppe gerne mal bei tee und plätzchen sitzen und über deine prbleme reden.


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das mit morgen können wir Laten, bei denn wetter drausen!


----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

naja, mal morgen früh abwarten


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Oktober 2009)

man ihr pessimisten...
11% regenwahrscheinlichkeit, reicht doch zum biken 

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...d/Bremen/md5/fb2e75683ff2932a434180a42ac8e573


----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

ich mach mir kaum sorge. wetterbericht sagt heitere +8 grad an. besser kann mans im mom gar nicht treffen...
aber weisst doch, dem vöglechen wirds immer gleich ganz anders, sobald auch nur eine graue wolke am himmel oder ein regentröpfchen zu erahnen ist.


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Oktober 2009)

haben die da ne halle?


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Oktober 2009)

Dann las uns doch da in die halle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Oktober 2009)

OK dann bis morgen! bin um 7,30uhr noch mal hier!


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.skatehallen.de/bremen_freiluft_skatehalle_sportgarten.htm


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Oktober 2009)

morgen wird gefahren!!
wenn es hier pisst muss das noch lange nich n bremen schlecht sein....
so jetz nudeln essen damit ich morgen fit bin^^
grohn ich komme^^


----------



## der stimp (16. Oktober 2009)

in bremen gibts den sportgarten, ist quasi ein skatepark der zum teil überdacht ist.
kostet glaub ich 2,50 eintritt.


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

so sportsfreunde^^


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

laut weter.com is wohl zu 65%
soo das es heut in bremen regnet....bleiben ja 35% wahrscheinlichkeit das es schön wird...
wir fahren oder??


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

wollt ich grad auch noch hinzufügen...
www.wetter.com

um kurz vor 8 gibts nochmal original wetter einschätzung vor ort von hauke und michi.


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

schickst du mir dann ne sms?
ich muss hier nämlich schon 7.45 los^^
cruisen^^


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

jo, ich schick dir dann den aktuellen wetterbericht vor ort, exclusiv, internäschnil, global, planetar, intergalaktisch auf dein mobiles kunkaggregat.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJv8uL4J4xs"]YouTube - ich zeige ihnen Blumen[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

aktueller wetter zwischenstand von hauke:
kein rege, bisschen wind, fussweg ist trocken und die strasse ist noch minimal feucht.


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

morgen! also geht es loss ja


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

ich zeig ihnen blumen^^


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

werde um 8 uhr hier loss fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

was ist nun mit halle in bremen


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

sportgarten. ist aber nur halb überdacht.


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

Drausen Macht es schon wieder gans dollleee pipieee, was nun?


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

felix, michi hat sich grad nochmal gemeldet und haukes wettereinschätzung bestätigt.


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

fahr jetz los^^
bis gleich^^


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo was machen wir nun es macht pipie drausen????


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

Lass uns da in die Halle???


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd6g1doSogc"]YouTube - alexandre barbosa rsr daytona[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (17. Oktober 2009)

_*Tach auch!!
Wollt mich auch mal wieder zu worte melden Alles frisch und fruchtig bei euch allen? 
*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Oktober 2009)

moin moin


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

boah wie geil das heute wahr....katte war hammer aber grohn war mein highlight...so geil alter....

ach und micha.....schickes video^^ die härde sollte sich pitbikes holen^^


----------



## RidingWebster (17. Oktober 2009)

auf jeden richtig geiler tag, werd jetzt auch nur noch ins bettchen gehen und schlafen 

dann mal allen eine gute nacht und bis morgen


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Oktober 2009)

nacht chrischi^^


----------



## der stimp (17. Oktober 2009)

jo, war ein endgeiler tag heute


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2009)

Mega geil!!
Gute nacht alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2009)

... Pfeifen ... habt wenigstens die Eier inner Hose um an´s Handy zu gehn oder abzusagen ...


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2009)

pfeife mario ist nach dem duschen eingepennt und hat nichts mehr mitbekommen...


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Oktober 2009)

Mario habe hier was für uns == http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/217189/cat/all


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2009)

boah, was ein optischer tinitus. 
aber tausch ist doch gut. wir könnten ihm dein erstes goon ride bike (mit dem ich in der eile mit voll panzerung, todesmutig über den grossen table rüber bin) anbieten...


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Oktober 2009)

Das mache ich nun mal !!


----------



## RidingWebster (18. Oktober 2009)

moin 

heute eile, schönes wetter!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Oktober 2009)

Lass uns das mit der Yard mal so in 2-3-4 wochen machen???!


----------



## der stimp (20. Oktober 2009)

tweet, warum schreibst du immer so riesig?!?
aber yard nur für uns hört sich gut an. bin ich dabei


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Oktober 2009)

Werde die tage dann mal zur yard fahren und das klar machen! werden dann es so machen von samstag auf sonntag, oder?


----------



## der stimp (20. Oktober 2009)

joa, ist ne kuhle sache. 
dann den bremern (und bremerhaven) bescheid sagen. die können dann ja das ganze we hier bei uns bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Oktober 2009)

Genau!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> joa, ist ne kuhle sache.
> dann den bremern (und bremerhaven) bescheid sagen. die können dann ja das ganze we hier bei uns bleiben.



Kommste heute abend noch mal rum? meine sege und so nicht vergessen!


----------



## der stimp (20. Oktober 2009)

jo, kann ich machen. bring dann noch 2, 3 bastelsachen mit. 
wann soll ich denn da sein?


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Oktober 2009)

18 uhr!?


----------



## der stimp (20. Oktober 2009)

ist ok


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Oktober 2009)

in der yard bin ich dabei!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Oktober 2009)

wie teuer wird yard?
bock hab ich auf jeden^^


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Oktober 2009)

je mehr wir sind, um so billiger


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Oktober 2009)

mal schauen wie viele wir zusammenkriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Oktober 2009)

ich will ja nicht pessimistisch daherkommen, aber ich denke das wird genauso laufen wie mit der tour nach bremen. 
erst schreien alle hier, ich, mitkommen und am ende springen eh fast alle wieder ab.
würde mich freuen wenn was draus wird, glauben tu ich es aber nciht wirklich.


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Oktober 2009)

immer positiv denken 

die galerie von der street session bremen ist fertig 
hoffe die bilder spiegeln den spass wieder, leider sind nicht soviel verschiedene dabei, weil ja die cam nicht mitgespielt hat  aber danke dem spender der cam, ohne ihn hätte wir gar keien fotos und danke an den fotograph, der leider nicht so auf den bilder zu geltung kommt


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Oktober 2009)

ich danke auch dem fotografen und dem camspender...ich grinse auf den fotos^^

das mit der yard wird schon...ich sprech das auch mal bei bc-north an!


----------



## xCupidox (20. Oktober 2009)

wow ne extra erwähnung von bremerhaven =)
sehr nett von dir. die fotos sind sehr chick geworden. sieht sich dann in 2-3-4 wochen^^


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Oktober 2009)

Mal was geiles hier== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJx6dIKAAUY"]YouTube - Black Anthem 2008 - Showtek[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Oktober 2009)

leute was macht ihr diesen samstag?
ein dh´ler von goolive legt am samstag inner plaetform auf...dem ehemaligen soapclub.....wie siehts aus?
ARE YOU READY TO PARTY?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. Oktober 2009)

ne lass mal, bin froh das ich da nicht mehr auflege, dann muss ich da nicht noch privat rein in die bude. 

tweet, nette lala


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Oktober 2009)

hab grad infos vom dj bekommen^^
also das ganze fängt um 23 uhr an,5 djs,zwei floors,eintritt 5 euro und gespielt wird elektro,techno,minimal...!!!!!event heißt electronic playground!!!hildesheims dickste electro-minimal-party diesmal in hannover...!!!


----------



## RidingWebster (21. Oktober 2009)

ja und die bullen warten auch schon auf das event


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Oktober 2009)

hä?
meinste weils im soap die ein oder andere razzia gab?
und selbst wenn...na und...solange du nix beihast....


----------



## der stimp (22. Oktober 2009)

na, aber lästig ist sowas doch trotzdem. auch wenn man nichts dabei hat. 
sowas stört schon den ablauf der party sobald die nicht nur vor der tür stehen und da ihr "unwesen" treiben...


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Oktober 2009)

Ende!


----------



## der stimp (22. Oktober 2009)

tweet, hast du vielleicht noch ne alte hr nabe (so hollandrad o.ä.) mit rücktritt und 36 loch in den tiefen deines kellers versteckt und über?
ich würd mir dann laufräder für meinen beachcruiser fertig machen.


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Oktober 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, hast du vielleicht noch ne alte hr nabe (so hollandrad o.ä.) mit rücktritt und 36 loch in den tiefen deines kellers versteckt und über?
> ich würd mir dann laufräder für meinen beachcruiser fertig machen.



Werde Montag auf meiner Arbeit mal lunzen.


----------



## der stimp (22. Oktober 2009)

danke


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Oktober 2009)

Also unsere Yard nacht können wir am 14 auf denn 15 oder vom 21 auf denn 22 machen!
Was machen wir nun??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (23. Oktober 2009)

http://www.peterkamin.de/Webcam/webcam32.htm


----------



## HangLoose (23. Oktober 2009)

!!!!!event electronic playground!!!

Also habe letzte Woche mit dem Kollegen in Hildesheim Party gemacht und das war ein lustiger Abend. Ich werde hin gehen und es ein wenig krachen lassen!

Sonst noch wer? Micha? Felix?

Vielleicht kommen auch noch Leute aus Hildesheim mit?!

Könnte ein spannender Abend werden!

Reingegreenpeact! Pelle


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Oktober 2009)

pelle ich bin dabei^^
micha und fee??


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Oktober 2009)

Keiner weiter hier heute?


----------



## HangLoose (23. Oktober 2009)

Doch sicher Tweet! Keine Panik! Wir sind alle bei Dir! Was ist mir Dir morgen? Biste am Start?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Oktober 2009)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Doch sicher Tweet! Keine Panik! Wir sind alle bei Dir! Was ist mir Dir morgen? Biste am Start?
> 
> Gruß Pelle



Werde heute nur mal nach hemmingen fahren und dann wieder nach hause!


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2009)

why?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2009)

Floppy, check mal deine PM


----------



## DrFroop (26. Oktober 2009)

Nabend auch,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal einer da! Hallo
Kommste heute noch rum?


----------



## DrFroop (26. Oktober 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer da! Hallo
> Kommste heute noch rum?


ne,heut geh ich nur noch duschen und dann ins bett..sorry aber werd morgen rum kommen,muss eh bei dir da vorbei


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Oktober 2009)

Gut gut dann mach dich mal NASSSSSSSSSS (-;


----------



## DrFroop (26. Oktober 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Gut gut dann mach dich mal NASSSSSSSSSS (-;



das werd ich machen wollste mitkommen?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Oktober 2009)

Bin in 2 min da! und dann können wir


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich schon mal auf-geblasen für dich hase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (26. Oktober 2009)

Vögelchen..du hast nen vogel


----------



## der stimp (27. Oktober 2009)

määäähhh (heisst moin) härde


----------



## wasser 8 (27. Oktober 2009)

fährt heute einer eile


----------



## bastis (27. Oktober 2009)

moin mädelzz ich wollte hier auch noch einmal nachfragen ob jemand etwas gesehen gehört hat oder gerochen hat, manchmal hat man ja glück, am sa abend gegen 22 uhr wurde am aegi, vor meiner arbeit mein bike geklaut!!







es wird wohl jemand de montiert haben, ich bitte euch wenn jemand etwas hört oder sieht sich bei mir zu melden, es gibt ja nun nicht viele bergamounts enduros 6.7 in hannova!

danke sehr ..


----------



## wasser 8 (27. Oktober 2009)

können wir sicher machen. mario :ich hätte noch ein 32 oder du sagst mir was das kostet und ich gebe dir das geld weil dein ketten blatt ist ziemlich runter.
kommste heute eile


----------



## der stimp (27. Oktober 2009)

ist das 32er bei dir denn über?
wenn ja, dann immer her damit, wenn nein, auch nciht weiter wild...


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Oktober 2009)

Heute arbend sage ich euch bescheit wie das nun mit der Yard am 14.11.09 ist!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Oktober 2009)

Also wir sollten das mit der Yard morgen bei Tom besprechen!
Wer ist morgen alles da??

Die wollen 200,- für eine nacht haben!


----------



## der stimp (27. Oktober 2009)

ich werd morgen bei tom vorbeischauen. 
vorab ne idee ist, alle die interesse haben anzumorsen, dann weiss man wieviele zusammenkommen. 
dann kann man den pro kopf preis analysieren und wer dann dabei sein will, zahlt im voraus, damit die hallenmiete auch definitiv gesichert ist...


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Oktober 2009)

Genau das werde ich auch machen!
Die mit wollen geben mir gleich 10,- und wenn sie dann nicht kommen haben sie pech.
Werde das mit Quittung machen

Oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (27. Oktober 2009)

naja rechnerisch lohnt sich das mal gar nicht für uns.

5 ist der normale eintritt und die wollen für fast die selbe zeit, nur nachts mehr geld.
begründbar wäre das ja, weil wir alleine sind 

wenn wir 20 leute sind, passt es doch  mehr als 10 finde ich hart, aber selbst dann würde ich mitmachen 
aber versuch mal den preis zu drücken tweet!


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich würde vieleicht auch dabei sei weil, dann kann ich die yard mal mit dem fully ausprobieren


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

aja, warum besprecht ihr sowas hier öffentlich? Mitteilungsbedürfniss in allen Ehren aber das ist schon blöd ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Oktober 2009)

??hä??
warum raff ich das grad nich?
basti du kannst immer mit fully in die yard, das hab ich auch immeer gemacht


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

ach Floppy  ...


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Oktober 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ??hä??
> warum raff ich das grad nich?
> basti du kannst immer mit fully in die yard, das hab ich auch immeer gemacht


 ja aber die ganzen skater nerven ein bisschen


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Oktober 2009)

Was für die nacht für euch [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1b84lBDe1I"]YouTube - Toilette[/ame]


----------



## RidingWebster (28. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> aja, warum besprecht ihr sowas hier öffentlich? Mitteilungsbedürfniss in allen Ehren aber das ist schon blöd ...




muss ich das verstehen???


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Oktober 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen???



genau das meinte ich^^ ich verstehs auch nich chrischi^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen härde^^


----------



## der stimp (29. Oktober 2009)

moin floppi, moin härde


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KeINqsG40Q"]YouTube - Hallo Freunde[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (29. Oktober 2009)

ich glaubs ja immer noch nicht, das der tweet mit drogen nichts am hut hat...


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Oktober 2009)

oh mann tweet^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPnc7Zi3Nr0"]YouTube - tv total junge mit pistole[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (29. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMKeO0L5AQ"]YouTube - vedo & miso pokemon auf drogen[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Video [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dfl_qCexdw"]YouTube - MephisUltimateCollectionHardstyle[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Oktober 2009)

Und noch ein Mega Video [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g39h_kZc7o4"]YouTube - SEQUEL Dance Event Official HD Trailer Global Dance Nation[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2009)

Omg


----------



## MajuBiker (29. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoyFWxIRBjY"]YouTube - Mauli in der Eile unterwegs...[/ame]


----------



## xCupidox (29. Oktober 2009)

macht das mit dem yard bitte am 20.^^ dann kann ich auch vorbei kommen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Oktober 2009)

sauber mauli^^ so lieben wir dich^^


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Oktober 2009)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> YouTube - Mauli in der Eile unterwegs...



He er wollte doch nur was Trinken


----------



## MajuBiker (29. Oktober 2009)

den verdacht habe ich auch tweet!


----------



## der stimp (29. Oktober 2009)

jo, unser mauli in seinem element. so wie wir ihn kennen und schätzen...

cupido, das mit der yard ist auch ne frage des geldes. 
200 euro wollen auch irgendwie zusammen bekommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (30. Oktober 2009)

Las uns doch mal fragen wer nun mit in die Yard kommt!
Und am Sonntag in der Eile mal sehen wie viel es sind!
Mario frage mal in Bremen nach!!
So das ich Sonntag die menge weiß, und dann mal sehen ob ja oder nein.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2009)

ich komm mit ...


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Oktober 2009)

Kommt sonntag einer mit in den Deister?


----------



## der stimp (30. Oktober 2009)

cupido ist derzeit die einzige die sich aktiv für die yard interessiert. 
morgen abend kommt hauke bei mir rum, dann kann ich bei ihm ja nochmal nachhaken. 

deister ist erstmal bei mir nicht, solange ich die lager vom cheetah nicht ausgetauscht hab... 
also ist bei mir erstmal nur hardtail mit starrgabel angesagt. 
dafür üb ich grad am 180 weiter


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Oktober 2009)

www.shadowtheme.de moin jungs mal was zum gruseln ha ha happy halloween grus mauli


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Oktober 2009)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> YouTube - Mauli in der Eile unterwegs...


 ha ha das gibt rache


----------



## der stimp (30. Oktober 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ha ha das gibt rache



und was willst du da machen?
dich nochmal maulen und das video selbst einstellen?!? 

da hatte tweet doch mal vor einiger zeit ein klasse video hier gepostet wo ein ganz cleverer (ohne helm) nen neuen kicker springen wollte.
naja, er hätte villeicht erstmal schauen sollen ob der schon richtig fest ist. 
hatte jedenfalls nen gepflegten "face to landebahn brake" gemacht... 

kannst/willst du das toppen? 
mauli mauli mauli, wenn das die stylepolizei rausbekommt


----------



## MajuBiker (31. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre jetzt in die eile!


----------



## silence-Floppi (31. Oktober 2009)

morgen in den deister^^
tweet was fahren wir?
mögebier, bmx, und secret spot?
oder bmx dann grab mit klein langehagen und dann mögebier, stollentrail und bahnhof^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. Oktober 2009)

hi hi 

viel spass im deister morgen, komme vielleicht gegen mittag inne eile


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Oktober 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> morgen in den deister^^
> tweet was fahren wir?
> mögebier, bmx, und secret spot?
> oder bmx dann grab mit klein langehagen und dann mögebier, stollentrail und bahnhof^^



Sage ich dir morgen!
Werde bei mir um 10,40uhr im zug einsteigen, können uns ja bei mir am Bahnhof treffen??


----------



## tweetygogo (1. November 2009)

Guten morgen.
Zum Frühstück == http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3345


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. November 2009)

moin moin das am frühen morgen kommt mir glatt mein frühstück hoch


----------



## RidingWebster (1. November 2009)

moin.

der typ muss doch sowas von auf morphium sein, sowas hält man doch sonst net aus.

aber echt interressant, der wird monate brauchen, um wieder gehen zu können.


----------



## der stimp (2. November 2009)

nettes video zum thema "leichtbau" 
ok, ist ne nummer zum grinsen, also bitte bitte nicht mit erklärungen kommen warum ein laufrad in dutt geht, wenns quer kommt...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0dzMp61G5w&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Tour de France 2007 - Burghardt hits a dog[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (2. November 2009)

ist das super und der hund steht einfach wieder auf


----------



## der stimp (3. November 2009)

bikewiki mal anders...
http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike


----------



## tweetygogo (3. November 2009)

Ist morgen einer bei Tom?


----------



## der stimp (3. November 2009)

ist zwar nicht ganz die antwort auf die frage, 
aber ich bin morgen mal nicht dabei....


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. November 2009)

keine ahnung...morgen solls pissen, eigentlich kein bock dann da hin zu radeln....


----------



## DrFroop (3. November 2009)

*Nabend die damen und pussy´s... *


----------



## tweetygogo (3. November 2009)

DrFroop schrieb:


> *Nabend die damen und pussy´s... *



Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder


----------



## DrFroop (3. November 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder



denk mal,wenn alles klappt am donnerstag,da hab ich dann mal vielleicht pünktlich feierabend...


----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

moin härde


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin härde



Härde, was ist das ist doch kaum noch einer hier 
Und die die noch hier sind, die haben Biker BLUT in sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Härde, was ist das?  ist doch kaum noch einer hier



joa 
ach komm tweet, dann machen wir hier unsere eigene party mit black jack und nutten...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

moin moin
das heisst koks und nutten


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> joa
> ach komm tweet, dann machen wir hier unsere eigene party mit black jack und nutten...



Genau


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)




----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

kaum fällt was in richtung party, sind die zonenkinder am start...
moin holde fee


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> das heisst koks und nutten



Bring mal Nuten zu Tom mit


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

Nun können wir ja endlich mal ein Dreier machen! hau denn Bock rein(


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

wo sollen ich die her nähmen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

ich bin inner mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wo sollen ich die her nähmen



Auser Nuten eile)))))--:;


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich bin inner mitte



Ich unten!


----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

ich bin doch heute bei basti und petra. 
aber wir könnten doch musik, koks, nutten, gummibärchenbrause und was man noch so braucht, zu dir in den keller bringen und dann gehts da rund...


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich bin doch heute bei basti und petra.
> aber wir könnten doch musik, koks, nutten, gummibärchenbrause und was man noch so braucht, zu dir in den keller bringen und dann gehts da rund...



Na dann mal losssss! schallte mein Strom schon mal an


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

eine konnte ich auftreiben die hat sogar acht nippel


----------



## HangLoose (4. November 2009)

Tach Härde!

Man, was geht denn hier? Schlägt Euch das Wetter schon auf das Gemüt?! Aber bei der Party bin ich dabei! ;-)

Reingegreenpeact Pelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

aber die ist doch keine nutte.... 
ich hab hier noch was für sie/von ihr, als sie neulich bei bei mir war.

pelle alte socke, nu ham wir das partyteam ja fast vollständig


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

aha so sieht das aus jetzt hängt die ole heimlich bei dir rum jaja


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

Hunde V..... ist schon geil! ich es Blumen, denn Tiere ...... leit


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

wetter ist zum:kotz:


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

So meine Nuten bis dann bei Tom oder auch nicht)-:


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

bis später


----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

fee, ich weis ja nicht in welcher ecke von hannover du dich grad aufhältst, aber in meiner ists trocken und strahlend blauer himmel... 

tweet du alte koksnutte, sehen wir uns morgen abend bei dir im keller zum gummibärchen-gäng-bäng?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

bin zu hause und hier ist es eher grau und regnerisch bis vor 5min. hat noch richtig gepisst


----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

stimmt, in eure richtung siehts wirklich nicht so dolle aus. 
über der city ist alles fluffig 


sag mal tweet, hast du eigentlich nochmal bei der yard angfragt ob die mit dem preis noch ein wenig runter gehen?


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> fee, ich weis ja nicht in welcher ecke von hannover du dich grad aufhältst, aber in meiner ists trocken und strahlend blauer himmel...
> 
> tweet du alte koksnutte, sehen wir uns morgen abend bei dir im keller zum gummibärchen-gäng-bäng?



Ja 17uhr zum V..... freu mich, bin schon gans Nasssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

tweet nich das du noch seepferdchenprüfung machen musst


----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

und der fagende blick des herrn zur rechten "ja wo isser denn hin der herr tweety"


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. November 2009)

wo issen das (im deister)


----------



## der stimp (4. November 2009)

http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike


----------



## wasser 8 (4. November 2009)

diese pfützen brauche ich immer dan tun die stürze nicht so weh


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. November 2009)

koks und nutten? zonenkinderparty?
HIER^^
bei mir is wetter auch *******....
mauli, du brauchst keine fützen du brauchst nen helfer der dich komplett in schaumstoff einpackt^^

alternativ kannst du auch dick werden....





aber ob du dann noch biken kannst????


----------



## wasser 8 (4. November 2009)

super ich glaube da hilft auch der drei doppel gott nicht mer weiter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is morgen wer in der eile


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2009)

Eigentlich ja wenn Karsten da nicht was fehlen würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. November 2009)

moin moin
gehen zwei zahnstocher durch`n wald,kommt ein igel vorbei ,sagt der eine zahnstocher zum anderen "ich wusste gar nicht das hier auch busse fahren"!


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. November 2009)

lol^^


----------



## der stimp (5. November 2009)

aaaarmer karsten, was haben sie dir nur angetan?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (5. November 2009)

Kommt Sonntag noch einer mit in die Yard??


----------



## tweetygogo (6. November 2009)

Wie immer mal wieder keine sau da


----------



## der stimp (6. November 2009)

doch, bin da... 

werd wohl nachher mal zum obi düsen und schrauben holen. dann werden die von den vorbauten etc. auch mal ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> doch, bin da...
> 
> werd wohl nachher mal zum obi düsen und schrauben holen. dann werden die von den vorbauten etc. auch mal ausgetauscht.



Kommste denn nun Sonntag auch mit?


----------



## der stimp (6. November 2009)

muss ich mal schauen. yard macht mir nicht so sonderlich spass. vielleicht komm ich mit. 
werd mir morgen, wenn der andere zeit hat, wohl den hardtail rahmen abholen.


----------



## tweetygogo (6. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> muss ich mal schauen. yard macht mir nicht so sonderlich spass. vielleicht komm ich mit.
> werd mir morgen, wenn der andere zeit hat, wohl den hardtail rahmen abholen.



Können es dann ja morgen abend zusammen bauen??


----------



## der stimp (6. November 2009)

joa, wäre auf jeden fall eine nette art den samstag rum zu bekommen... 
ausser natürlich mit black-jack, koks und nutten


----------



## tweetygogo (6. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> joa, wäre auf jeden fall eine nette art den samstag rum zu bekommen...
> ausser natürlich mit black-jack, koks und nutten



ne dann mal lieber condome und Männer


----------



## der stimp (6. November 2009)

igitt... 

kommst du gleich noch mit in die eile?
ich starte gleich  bei mir.


----------



## Fh4n (6. November 2009)

Ahoi Jungs!
Zu verkaufen!


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

hmm, geb dir 800 dafür


----------



## tweetygogo (7. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> igitt...
> 
> kommst du gleich noch mit in die eile?
> ich starte gleich  bei mir.



Kommste heute um 16uhr rum??


----------



## tweetygogo (7. November 2009)

Hab da was für uns im Harz gefunden [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (7. November 2009)

ich seh für heute eher schwarz. 
 hab noch keine rückmeldung wegen dem rahmen bekommen...


----------



## tweetygogo (7. November 2009)

Nagut.
Melde dich dann!


----------



## der stimp (7. November 2009)

froop wollte gleich aufn käffchen rumkommen und noch feder vom dämpfer ausbauen. 
komm doch auch noch vorbei (hab auch gummibärchenbrause da  )


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. November 2009)

tweet der weg is cool...aber lass warten bis der trocken is^^
erinnert voll an sie säachsiche schweiz, dort haste hunderte solcher wege...immer wenn ich da wandern war ha ich mir nen bike gewünscht....


----------



## tweetygogo (7. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> froop wollte gleich aufn käffchen rumkommen und noch feder vom dämpfer ausbauen.
> komm doch auch noch vorbei (hab auch gummibärchenbrause da  )



Der kommt doch nicht, bei mir wollte er auch schon mal wieder sein, weiß auch nicht was da loss ist!


----------



## der stimp (7. November 2009)

kaffee mit dem froopi war legga....


----------



## tweetygogo (7. November 2009)

So wer kommt morgen nun alles mit in die Yard??


----------



## der stimp (7. November 2009)

ich nicht. bekomm morgen meinen neuen rahmen. wird mir sogar zu mir nach hause "geliefert"...


----------



## tweetygogo (7. November 2009)

Dann komm nach!

Alls wir noch gut Filme und Musik hatten===  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkyv4iB0heA"]YouTube- 19 - Paul Hardcastle[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (7. November 2009)

hat xcupidox ausgebuddelt...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpWM0FNPZSs"]YouTube- DEADLINE post-it stop motion[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. November 2009)

moin moin


----------



## tweetygogo (8. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin



Morgen


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. November 2009)

moin^^


----------



## der stimp (8. November 2009)

moin


----------



## tweetygogo (8. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin



Und haste das Rad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (8. November 2009)

rahmen etc. und schon zusammengebastelt und es ist echt klasse. 
habs vorhin schonmal probe gefahren. wow!!! 
werd gleich mal bilder vom ersten aufbau hochladen. 
soll noch eine andere vorbau/lenker kombi dran, stahlkurbeln (brauch dafür nur ein neues kettenblatt) und evtl neue laufräder damit ich scheibenbremse fahren kann...


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> rahmen etc. und schon zusammengebastelt und es ist echt klasse.
> habs vorhin schonmal probe gefahren. wow!!!
> werd gleich mal bilder vom ersten aufbau hochladen.
> soll noch eine andere vorbau/lenker kombi dran, stahlkurbeln (brauch dafür nur ein neues kettenblatt) und evtl neue laufräder damit ich scheibenbremse fahren kann...



mensch stimpi, pike rein und 26zöller mit freeride reifen und ab in den benther^^


----------



## der stimp (8. November 2009)

reicht doch wenn da stollenpuschen ran kommen. 
die dirtjumper ist mit 2x luft  kuhle butze...


----------



## tweetygogo (8. November 2009)

Na dann zeig mal fotos!


----------



## der stimp (8. November 2009)

so, erste bilder sind in meinem album. 
muss aber noch einiges gemacht werden an der bude...


----------



## tweetygogo (9. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> so, erste bilder sind in meinem album.
> muss aber noch einiges gemacht werden an der bude...



Komm doch heute abend mal rum mit der Bude!?


----------



## der stimp (9. November 2009)

kann ich machen. 
was liegt denn bei dir heut noch an? bock mit zu bikersbase zu kommen? ich brauch noch griffe und diesen adapterring fürs kettenblatt...


----------



## tweetygogo (9. November 2009)

Kann nicht muss noch zu hause bleiben! ab 18 uhr kannste mal kommen!?


----------



## der stimp (9. November 2009)

hört sich eigentlich nach nem masterplan an. 
ich ticker dich nochmal an wies im bmx shop so gelaufen ist.


----------



## tweetygogo (9. November 2009)

OK!! kuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. November 2009)

oah welch dröges wetter heute. da fragt man sich doch echt warum man überhapt augestanden ist...

sag mal tweet, ich hab aktuell schnellspanner an den laufrädern fürs spank. kann man das ändern auf schraubachse?
wenn ja, hast du teile dafür da? oder was müsste ich dafür holen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. November 2009)

nabend...was geht so??


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. November 2009)

moin moin,

eigentlich brauchst du nur ein laufrad mit schraubachse das wars die enden hinten passen.hab ich beim stinker auch so gemacht.achte nur drauf das du bei schraubachse eine durchgehende schraube hast(praktisch wie steckachse)hatte ich bei denn atomlap nicht was schade war.hoffe kannst was mit anfangen


----------



## der stimp (10. November 2009)

moin, 
meinst du, ich brauch ein anderes laufrad um mir da die schraubachse rauszubasteln?
joa, wird nachhermal in meinem bastellager nach geschaut  

____________________________________________
mein cheetah geht heut auch neuen wegen entgegen...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. November 2009)

entweder neues laufrad oder andere narbe mit schraubachse.so ummotscheln geht geht nicht weil schnellspanner hat 9mm und schraubachse hat 10mm.


----------



## der stimp (10. November 2009)

na jut, dann bleibt am hr wohl alles wie gehabt... 
schnellspanner sind ja auch was tolles


----------



## RidingWebster (10. November 2009)

moin.

schnellspaner bei bmxausfallende? wenn ja, der letzte scheiss, ist bei mir immer gerutscht, musste ich mir eine hohlachse bauen und da meine schraubachse rein drehen. hab doch dei veltec naben und die kann man auf steckachse umrüsten, nur ist ja 12mm, also hohlachse mit integrierter schraubachse in die veltec rein => passt und läuft super

andere möglichkeit, wie julian es gemacht hat, die 12mm steckachse auf gegenüberliegenden seiten planschleifen (1mm auf jeder seite) fertig, dann haste eine achse die 12mm dick ist, aber in die ausfallenden passt.

so sollte das aussehen, nur das oben auch noch ein strich hin muss 
(_)

so hoffe das hilft dir 

bis denne und gruß an alle


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. November 2009)

jetzt kann er sich das beste raussuchen was zu ihm passt


----------



## der stimp (10. November 2009)

jo das hilft. hab die achse in ausgebautem zustand bei julian auch schon mal gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. November 2009)

Habe ich dir doch gestern gesackt,wie das ist!
Ich glaube ich weis wie so was geht überleck ach ja glaube das ich Mechaniker bin 
Hol dir ne lange und komm rum
Muss ja immer alles für unsere Kinder machen


----------



## der stimp (10. November 2009)

ok, die laufräder bleiben also erstmal so wie sie sind, bis ich mal neue hol...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. November 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (11. November 2009)

Habe heute ne zusage von der Yard bekommen. das wir für 100,- plus 100,- fand sie für eine nacht sie haben können!
Nun müssen nur noch wissen wann wir das machen!?
Also an alle wann wollen wir das machen???


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

ach Tweet - ... bin dabei und mach Bilder ...krich ick denn och n Pesseaußveis?


----------



## RidingWebster (12. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ach Tweet - ... bin dabei und mach Bilder ...krich ick denn och n Pesseaußveis?



nee kreigste nicht 

dafür aber nen VIP-Ausweiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (12. November 2009)

geil, habt ihr auch gleich ein für die tür


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

Kleines Round-Up with pelle im privaten Pit ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VOgDUSktRc"]YouTube- CBF 33 Pitbike Round 1[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. November 2009)

mhm...cool....aber wo is pelle?
ich sehe das moped...ich seh den helm....aber pelle??
oder hat er schon wieder ne tarnkombi an??

ja micha macht den türsteher in der yard^^


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

Floppy, ... Pelle fährt  ...


----------



## wasser 8 (12. November 2009)

super das vid


----------



## MajuBiker (13. November 2009)

tweet so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. November 2009)

Werde am W noch mal in die Yard und da denn alles klar machen( Datum für die Nacht)( Dezember)
Und dann möchte ich von jeden der mit kommt schon mal 10,- plus 10,- Pfand haben! Pfand ist nur für die halle bekommt ihr wieder wenn ihr alles heile last!
Kommt Sonntag noch einer mit in die Yard??


----------



## MajuBiker (13. November 2009)

ich denke sonntag könnte bei mir klappen


----------



## RidingWebster (14. November 2009)

julian und ich sind morgen dabei.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (14. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF-GCsa5G0I"]YouTube- Trond hansen und Cam Mccaul[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2009)

Kommt heute noch einer mit in die Yard?


----------



## MajuBiker (15. November 2009)

ab wann seit ihr denn da und bis wann ca.?


----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2009)

Ab 13 uhr ist auf, ich bin ab 13 uhr da Criss und so kommen auch noch!
Bleiben bis ......... da
Wann kommst du?


----------



## MajuBiker (15. November 2009)

weiß nicht genau ob ich komme,weil ich erst ab 3 da sein kann...


----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2009)

Komm einfach nach! wir sind da!


----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!

Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, drum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat Pech  !


----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!
Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, darum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat pech  !


----------



## der stimp (15. November 2009)

tweet, davon bekommt man augenkrebs, wenn du so gross und so bunt schreibst. 
ich mach gleich mal meldung bei den bremern


----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, davon bekommt man augenkrebs, wenn du so gross und so bunt schreibst.
> ich mach gleich mal meldung bei den bremern



Ist ok mach das mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. November 2009)

schon geschehen... 

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6457098#post6457098

infos sind raus


----------



## xCupidox (16. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7deClndzQw"]YouTube- Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)[/ame]


um die augenkrebserregenden farben von tweety zu regenerieren


----------



## der stimp (17. November 2009)

das ist doch gleich mal ne ganz andere hausnumer...


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. November 2009)

cupido, da haste was sehr geiles ausgegraben.....

hab auch noch was^^


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfjrXEArj88"]YouTube- Gorilla attack at the Omaha, NE Zoo[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2009)

Witzig anzusehn aber Shice für das Biest.


----------



## tweetygogo (17. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!
Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, darum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat pech !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (17. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Witzig anzusehn aber Shice für das Biest.


ja klar, da haste recht....vorallem weil der gorilla dann noch da rumliegt...aber ich hab mich trotzdem weggeschmissen^^


----------



## RidingWebster (17. November 2009)

hoffe es werden genug, übrigens, wenn wir mehr sind, bekommen wir auch mehr geld wieder als den pfand, weil es ab 10 leuten billiger wird 

also bei 20 leute sind das nur noch 5


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. November 2009)

jo chrischi da hast du recht, aber ich kann nur kurzfristig bescheid geben je nchdem wie viele leute da sind (wegen dem geld) und wie das mit meinen terminen aussieht...
tndenziell wär ich zu 90% dabei aber das kann ich erst  ne woche vorher sagen obs dann 110% sind....


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2009)

gibt keine 110% du Nase ... s können nur max. 100 sein

ausserdem, ... ****t euch alle ... cya


----------



## tweetygogo (18. November 2009)

Kommt heute noch einer zu Tom mit?


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2009)

Jop, rutsch gleich runter ... wat für´n Wind hier auf dem Feld ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. November 2009)

oh man war das windig bei thomas^^...man man man wenn da heut ma nich das zelt fliegen geht^^


----------



## tweetygogo (19. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!
Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, darum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat pech ! 


 NOCH MAL AN ALLE, BITTE MELDEN WER MIT KOMMT! ODER SONNTAG IN DER EILE SEIN !
WENN ES SCHON GEHT MIT 20,-


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2009)

ok


----------



## tweetygogo (21. November 2009)

Hier ist ja keiner )-;
Außer wir 4 immer!
Schade, seit ihr biker oder Sommer Hunde? 
Echt schade .

BITTE AN MORGEN DENKEN !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Der Grossteil sicherlich Tweet, ... iie zu nass, iie zu kalt, iie ne da kann ich net mit fahrn, usw. usw. ... im Sommer fangen se alle wieder bei 0 an ...


----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

Wenn das mal einer Lesen sollte bitte erst die Spinnenweben weg machen!

Kommt heute noch einer mit in die Yard?


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

hö, hab doch grad gefegt hier ... aber eventuell sollte mal einer den Dreck aus dem Forum fegen *fy*


----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

Oder so !!!!

Ist ja echt keiner da )-:


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

So, sehn uns im Deister ... bis spädda


----------



## der stimp (22. November 2009)

moin, 
joa, dreck und kindergartengejammer weg und schon scheint wieder die sonne  

tweet, wegen yard sag ich dir kurz nach 11 bescheid. mal schauen was mein besuch so in planung hat für heute. 
eigentlich wollten wir ja street fahren...


----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

Bei denn regen heute.
Soll ich nun auch zu dir kommen?
Werde dann aber in die yard, chriss kommt auch mit!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> joa, dreck und kindergartengejammer weg und schon scheint wieder die sonne ...


 
Nicht übertreiben!


----------



## der stimp (22. November 2009)

du kannst ja, wenn du lust hast, bei mir vorbeischauen und dann schmieden wir pläne für heute. 




[email protected] schrieb:


> Nicht übertreiben!


ok, das mit der sonne war tatsächlich ein wenig optimistisch gedacht. 
aber weisst ja, man soll immer positiv denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

mache mich gleich auf dem weg zu dir!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> ok, das mit der sonne war tatsächlich ein wenig optimistisch gedacht. aber weisst ja, man soll immer positiv denken!


 
Laber net, du weist was ich mein also, willst mir was sagen, call me oder nutz deinen Verstand aber nicht hier und so also, komm mir net doof.


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. November 2009)

lol^^
so bin wieder zurück in hannover^^


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Welcome Back

@ all die mitlesen *ZMOE*


----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

He Chriss kann morgen nicht zur Arbeit ! Bein ist echt Dick, aber nicht gebrochen


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Bei welchem Trick is das passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (22. November 2009)

wird schon wieder tweety!


----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

Das sage ich dir lieber Mittwoch !


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Aso, dachte RidingDef ist gestürzt. Na los sag an, wat passiert?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. November 2009)

Ne ist zu Peinlich hier !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Lies dir bitte mal diesen Thread durch, alles von Seite 1 bis jetzt und sag mir was dir peinlicher ist


----------



## der stimp (22. November 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Träger_des_Ig-Nobelpreises 

müsst ihr mal ein wenig reinlesen für was die so verliehen wurden.


----------



## tweetygogo (23. November 2009)

Wie immer mal wieder keiner da )-;


----------



## der stimp (23. November 2009)

klar  

ich müsste gleich eigentlich noch zu lasse (bikersbase) aber kann mich im angesicht nieselregen wetters nicht so recht aufraffen. 
er wollte nochmal die neue ache und das kettenblatt ausmessen und mir dann den passenden spacer bestellen...


----------



## RidingWebster (23. November 2009)

Ne micha, bin zum glück net gestürzt 

Tweet was macht das bein, schon blau? hoffe dir gehts net so schlimm, wirst bestimmt gut gepflegt


----------



## tweetygogo (23. November 2009)

Es ist nicht Blau, und Bund auch nicht! langsam geht es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2009)

@Riding - dacht schon, da hat sich unser Tweet etwas unklar ausgedrückt ...


----------



## tweetygogo (24. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!
Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, darum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat pech !


----------



## tweetygogo (24. November 2009)

wichtig wichtig wichtig




bitte nun mal melden wer nun alles mit in die yard kommt !

So das ich das weiß wie viel wir nun sind !


----------



## tweetygogo (24. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!
Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, darum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat pech !


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2009)

Tweet, mach hier ne Liste mit denen die mit kommen wollen und feddig.

1. Tweetygogo
2. [email protected]
3. usw.
4. usw.


----------



## tweetygogo (24. November 2009)

Werde es Sonntag in der Eile aufschreiben, wer kommt!


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2009)

So, ... n´abend schön ... Was geht ab?!


----------



## xCupidox (25. November 2009)

hehe finde den fehler 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Federg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e594b72ba


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2009)

wieso, was passt da net? sind die neuen 2011er Modelle aus China ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (26. November 2009)

hi leute ich grüße euch alle ! habe seit heute wieder internet bin auch mal wieder am start in negster zeit!, mache schon seit monaten doppelschichten auf der arbeit und habe daher ja nun nicht soviel zeit aber ich wede es mal einrichten mich auch mal wieder in Hannover sehen zu lassen !


----------



## tweetygogo (26. November 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi leute ich grüße euch alle ! habe seit heute wieder internet bin auch mal wieder am start in negster zeit!, mache schon seit monaten doppelschichten auf der arbeit und habe daher ja nun nicht soviel zeit aber ich wede es mal einrichten mich auch mal wieder in Hannover sehen zu lassen !



Das ist doch schön! lass uns mal wieder treffen!


----------



## HangLoose (26. November 2009)

Tach Härde des gepflegten Hügelhüpfens!

Wat´n hier los? Winterchillen oder wat!

@ Felix:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Ku6gagYh80&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Ku6gagYh80&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Wann gehen wir mal wieder los?

Greetz aus Laatzen!


----------



## HangLoose (26. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ku6gagYh80"]YouTube- The Prodigy - "Invaders Must Die" Cooking Vinyl Records[/ame]


----------



## HangLoose (26. November 2009)

Es sind noch über 10 Grad also:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s51Vn4tjS0U"]YouTube- Dropkick Murphys - "Sunshine Highway" Hellcat Records[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. November 2009)

hey ho...
klar pelle, die straßen müssen mal wieder gerockt werden^^
nächsten monat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. November 2009)

Also an alle die Dirt Party in der Yard ist für uns ( alle die mit kommen) am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09( die Nacht durch).
Alle die von uns mitmachen möchten bekomme ich nun so schnell wie es geht Bescheid und auch gleich das Geld !! für jeden von euch sind das 10,- plus 10,- Pfand das Pfand Geld bekommt ihr dann wieder ( ausgenommen ihr macht was Böses da, dann bekommt ihr es nicht wieder! )
Alles weitere am Sonntag in der Eile, Bitte kommen wer mit machen möchte!
Und Noch was für alle:
Nicht erst sagen ich komme mit und dann doch nicht, darum bekomme ich gleich das Geld! wer dann nicht da ist hat pech !


----------



## RidingWebster (26. November 2009)

Nabend.

langsam müssen wir echt mal wissen, wer nun alles mitkommt, auch aus bremen!!!

Bis jetzt dabei:
Tweety
[email protected]
Ich
Julian
Hagen?


----------



## [email protected] (26. November 2009)

Wurde überall das INet abgeklemmt?


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. November 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön! lass uns mal wieder treffen!


 ja auf jeden fall schaue mal wie es so am wochenende aus schaut !


----------



## tweetygogo (27. November 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ja auf jeden fall schaue mal wie es so am wochenende aus schaut !



Am Sonntag bin ich in der Eile!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. November 2009)

Also 7 Leute sind wir schon.
Ich hoffe auch das die anderen sich bald melden( Sonntag in der eile)

Wer schon Geld hat bitte am Sonntag mitbringen, Habe meine liste dann dabei !


----------



## RidingWebster (27. November 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> Bis jetzt dabei:
> Tweety
> [email protected]
> Ich
> ...



ich hab hier nur 5, schreib doch mal die liste, so wie ich.


----------



## tweetygogo (27. November 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> ich hab hier nur 5, schreib doch mal die liste, so wie ich.



Wir sind nun ca: 15 man (Mann)


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. November 2009)

hey leute, für alle die es interresiert, heut abend um 23.40 kommt auf arte die sendung tracks....ein thema davon is street trail....wird sicher interessant....


----------



## tweetygogo (28. November 2009)

Morgen tag und auch so! wer ist morgen in der Eile??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (28. November 2009)

wenn es nicht so doll regnet ja, ansonsten halle.


----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2009)

Klar, komm nach dem Deister auf jeden Fall rum ... Ride on Ride free ...


----------



## tweetygogo (28. November 2009)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> wenn es nicht so doll regnet ja, ansonsten halle.



Halle kann ich nicht !
Mein Bein


----------



## RidingWebster (28. November 2009)

ach ********!!!

werd morgen dann auch in die eile kommen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2009)

Deister gestrichen ... werd ma schaun, wie wir das hinbekommen ...


----------



## der stimp (28. November 2009)

moin, 
na bei euch scheint ja mal wieder alles röck´n röll zu sein wa?!?


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2009)

Wat issen here los, oder vielmehr "NICHT" los??? Härde, muhuu, ...


----------



## HangLoose (30. November 2009)

Moinsen Härde!

Alles schick bei der goon-crew und dem Rest?

Ich will wieder Sonne! ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. November 2009)

yoa goo-crew alive^^
sonne wer läcker, hurz^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

